# Pok?mon Diamond/Pearl - 3



## Hokage Naruto (Feb 5, 2006)

Diamond and Pearl Info: ,, , , and 

A great website to import the games from: 

Expected US release date: Spring 2007 


I have been dying to discuss this game because I am very exicted for it and it can help Nintendo sell more DS, and give more reasons to buy the DS.

I would like some better attack scenes and some tougher looking Pokemon designs like they did in Red/Blue. The Pokemon are considered monsters, they should at least look a bit like monsters instead of fluffy little bears. I want the designs to be darker themed, almost like the manga since its more realistic the anime itself.

If you hadn't known already, there will be at least four new Pokemon. One will be an evoltion, two will be pre-evolutions and anoter single evoltion. I'll post up pictures soon. I do hope they fuse all three worlds, it would be great to be able to combine all my teams from previous versions into one amazing team. If that could happen, I would be playing for months on no-end.

Online play.  Where to begin? With the release of Nintendo's Wi-Fi(Online Play), their are a lot of possibiltes. Online trading via. battling would be a revolutionary feature, since people have been dreaming off that for years. If that could happen, we could have A4 tournaments, and more people would recognized Pokemon that its not just a fad that existed years ago, but it is still going their are fans upon fans. The issue with online is people will think they are 'cool' and hack the game and than issues formulate and for all you know it, online is done for. I just hope, the Pokemon team will find a way to beat this. Or maybe we could use our NetNavi' to defeat the evils of the online play Laughing

I do hope that the ew Pokemon games take some advantage of the DS's new features, like Castlevania did. Maybe, when one uses HM-Cut, one could use the DS stick to slash through the tree. Or maybe use the stick to ush boulders or to get an oversee view of a certain area, endless possibilites with this one.

I think Pokemon Pearl and Diamond sound like legit names for the next installments, since they did Crystal/Gold/Silver/Emerald, why not Pearl and Diamond. I thought that Pearl/Diamond was going to get released in Japan this past winter; I guess not. I do hope the US release is by Spring or Summer.

Well, that’s all I have on this. Any other thoughts on the upcoming Pearl/Diamond games? Will they even keep those names? Either way, I hope, and think we should get some info in a few months, on this years E3 expo. Nintendo really have a lot to show there, and I hope this is one of all those things.  As you can see. I am very exicted for the release of this game.


----------



## Memos (Feb 5, 2006)

pika-pika!!


----------



## Tenrow (Jul 31, 2007)

J-san said:


> OMFG
> 
> I beat Jiraiya
> 
> ...



Actually hyper beam did a little more damage. I took off 1/8 every time I Tbolted, but when I used hyper beam I took out about 1/6. Even STABed Tbolt only does 142.5 while Hyper Beam does 150.


----------



## Tash (Jul 31, 2007)

@Vyse as opposed to my old sucky Torterra it's defense was shit and I couldnt find shards to get it to learn wood hammer.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 31, 2007)

Anyone want to battle?  Open rules.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh ok...i dont like torterra's.........Also i have given up on Blissy.....now i have a Skarmory: (impish)
Stealth Rock
Roost
Drill Peck
Whirlwind


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 31, 2007)

Would anyone like to battle?

Sleep Clause
No Ubers


----------



## Mangekyou Itachi (Aug 1, 2007)

what would be a good nature for a togekiss and a salamence and a mew and a flygon


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 1, 2007)

Mangekyou Itachi said:


> what would be a good nature for a togekiss and a salamence and a mew and a flygon



Togekiss likes to be either Calm or Modest. Salamence likes to be either Adamant (physical sweeper), Modest (special sweeper), or Adamant/Lonely/Naughty (mixed sweeper). Not sure, but I think most Flygons are Jolly and as for Mew I have no idea could be Jolly or Timid.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 1, 2007)

Does anyone have an earthquake or a Grass Knot Tm?

Also for EV training, does it work if you switch out the pokemon?


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 1, 2007)

I have both.

I think even if you switch out, you'll still get the EVs.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 1, 2007)

What are you wanting?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 1, 2007)

IV battle any1?


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 1, 2007)

Sure thing, DD.

Adding you and getting on now. Been wanting to check some things in my own team, too.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 1, 2007)

oh ok cool 8) erm how many do u need to check?
ill go in now 8)


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 1, 2007)

Just my main 6.

Edit: DD, tell me when you're done via posting here or PM.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 1, 2007)

oops im done ^^
thanks 8)


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 1, 2007)

No prob.

Just glad to confirm some 31s, myself.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 1, 2007)

Vyse said:
			
		

> What are you wanting?





> Need Female Charmander, Dusclops with Reaper Cloth, Electrizer, Female Cyndaquil and a Female Growlithe.
> 
> Willing to trade for any TM(s) of your choice and/or a Larvitar/Dratini/Eevee/Munchlax.
> 
> kthxbai



O yus ploiz. Priority on female Growlithe though .

Btw is Heatran a "legendary" or "uber"? And can it be used in the standard meta game shiznit?


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 1, 2007)

@Tenshi do you know if Ev's work if you switch out the Pokemon?(My lv.1 Bagon is too weak right now and i dont have EXP.Share)

^^I could try to get you a Female cyndaquil..


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 1, 2007)

hehe kewl 8)

@vyse: yeah it works


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 1, 2007)

@Butterfly: Yeah, Heatran is a-OK for standard battles. Not uber.

And @Vyse: Yeah, they get the EVs even if you switch out.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh ok. It dosent seem like it does..I have been fighting Gastly after Gastly..

I guess i'll try to get the Power Items..


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 1, 2007)

Ah I finally have my crazy team.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 1, 2007)

It might take me a while to get the cyndaquil..I have to beat the battle tower once more.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 1, 2007)

KK. **


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 1, 2007)

The effects of EV training aren't immediately apparent.

They're longterm stat increasements.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 1, 2007)

You could put em into the pokemon boxes, then take em out to see the changes isn't it?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 1, 2007)

^ thats what i do xD


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 1, 2007)

battle anyone?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 1, 2007)

I'll battle skeets... 6vs6 100, no legends no duplicate items is okay?...

edit crap.. i didn't notice the time... 

anyone else wants to battle?.. i haven't battled for weeks D:...


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm still here,though I'm in the Battle tower atm.
I'll let you know when I'm done...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 1, 2007)

Does anyone want to battle?

Sleep Clause
No Ubers


----------



## Spiral Man (Aug 1, 2007)

After i finish up my garchomp i'm up for a battle


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 1, 2007)

why ask for a battlewhen you're going to get offline?...

i'll  be waiting for a battle for the next 5 hours... if someone is interested on a 6vs6, no double items, no uber battle just PM me...


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 1, 2007)

Anyone want to battle? just post here if so ill be here for awile.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 1, 2007)

Okay i'll battle... i'll add your code and wait on the lobby ... remember 6vs6 no ubers, no duplicate items...


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 1, 2007)

Bah I started fighting the elite 4... It wont take long how long will you be on?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 1, 2007)

i'll be here don't worry...


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 1, 2007)

Ok Im done ill meet you there in like 2 min


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 1, 2007)

Bored, Blind Itachi wanna battle?


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 1, 2007)

^^WOOZA Your party is amazing!!!!...Magickarp sure does pack a powerful punch XD


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 1, 2007)

Bah i got owned


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 1, 2007)

Don't mess with flail. ULTIMATE SECRET MOVE.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 1, 2007)

That battle was damn exciting... the tables turned to either side so much!...


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 1, 2007)

LOL we both missed some crucial attacks lol


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 1, 2007)

Anyone want a battle?


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 1, 2007)

Meeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 1, 2007)

Ok ill add you to my pal pad


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 1, 2007)

I have a question about the DS.

When you get the DS does it come with the Wifi internet thing?


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 1, 2007)

Kenpachi yes, it comes with an in-built wi fi thing, but you need wireless router or hotspot for you to access t3h intranet.

Fork I'm waiting.


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 1, 2007)

epic battle butterfly!!! I thought you had me there lol


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 1, 2007)

AWwwwwww maaaaaaan so close. I was lmao when quick claw activated.


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 1, 2007)

Thank god Aerodactyl owns so much


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 1, 2007)

Breloom is so friggin slow .

Heatran and Drapion got bumraped by earthquake.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Aug 1, 2007)

anyone wanna battle


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Aug 1, 2007)

did you guys say that it automatically makes your pokemans lvls 100?

if thats the case ill have my team ready in a couple of days an be well up  for a battle.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm in the lobby if anyone wants to battle.

Let me know if I haven't added you yet.


----------



## Banshi (Aug 1, 2007)

*DIAMOND OR PEARL?*

I have a question

I thinking about getting this game, and i want to know whats the differance between daimond and pearl
Does one have better pokemon than the other?
Is there something in one that you cant do in the other?

which one should i get?


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 1, 2007)

Get which ever you think has better cover art...


----------



## Zetsu Leaf (Aug 1, 2007)

Banshi said:


> I have a question
> 
> I thinking about getting this game, and i want to know whats the differance between daimond and pearl
> Does one have better pokemon than the other?
> ...


Pearl. If for no other reason that Palkia is better than Dialga, for the most part.

But if you don't care about ubers like them at all, then it really doesn't make much of a difference (not that it really does anyway, since you can always trade for the other uber; it's just easier to get the game with the one you want to get).

And here's a link to the differences in terms of Pokemon, which really is the only difference between the two (yes, it's Serebii; I just don't feel like writing all of that stuff out):


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 1, 2007)

Duy, it's been an hour. Still up for a battle?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 1, 2007)

^Yea I'm down, lemme check if you're still in my pal pad.

I'll see you on.


----------



## Banshi (Aug 1, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Get which ever you think has better cover art..


............................





Zetsu Leaf said:


> Pearl. If for no other reason that Palkia is better than Dialga, for the most part.
> 
> But if you don't care about ubers like them at all, then it really doesn't make much of a difference (not that it really does anyway, since you can always trade for the other uber; it's just easier to get the game with the one you want to get).
> 
> And here's a link to the differences in terms of Pokemon, which really is the only difference between the two (yes, it's Serebii; I just don't feel like writing all of that stuff out):


Thanks for the tip


----------



## Tenrow (Aug 1, 2007)

Zetsu Leaf said:


> Pearl. If for no other reason that Palkia is better than Dialga, for the most part.
> 
> But if you don't care about ubers like them at all, then it really doesn't make much of a difference (not that it really does anyway, since you can always trade for the other uber; it's just easier to get the game with the one you want to get).
> 
> And here's a link to the differences in terms of Pokemon, which really is the only difference between the two (yes, it's Serebii; I just don't feel like writing all of that stuff out):



When it comes down to it, Dialga in terms of type, is much better than Palkia. Yes it's true, Palkia has only one weakness compared to the *major* difference of 2 weaknesses that Dialga had, but Dialga how much resistance does Dialga have compared to Palkia? 12 Resistances compared to only 3 that Palkia has. Not to mention the fact that Palkia and Dialga have near equal stats, but when comes down to it, Dialga has slightly better stats. Yes it's slower than Palkia, but it has more HP and more Defense if that counts for anything.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 1, 2007)

@ Tenshioni: Lol at my slowass Togekiss. GG though.


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey Duy, did you just shut down? Figured you'd want your win recorded.

Anyway, gg. I totally fucked myself over when I didn't thunderbolt that Gyara. You psyched me out what with all the Hippo switches in the early game.

Thanks for the match.


----------



## Zetsu Leaf (Aug 1, 2007)

jiraiya12345 said:


> When it comes down to it, Dialga in terms of type, is much better than Palkia. Yes it's true, Palkia has only one weakness compared to the *major* difference of 2 weaknesses that Dialga had, but Dialga how much resistance does Dialga have compared to Palkia? 12 Resistances compared to only 3 that Palkia has. Not to mention the fact that Palkia and Dialga have near equal stats, but when comes down to it, Dialga has slightly better stats. Yes it's slower than Palkia, but it has more HP and more Defense if that counts for anything.


My reasons for saying that were:
-Dialga has to recharge for a turn after using Roar of Time. However, Palkia doesn't have to do so after using Spacial Rend (which is something that caused me to get a loss in a Random Battle in PBR; I assumed that since Roar of Time had that effect, that Spacial Rend also did, and thus I'd be safe using it (I was using Dialga against my opponents Palkia, if you couldn't tell). Boy, did I get proved wrong...).

-Dialga has a weakness to ground. And considering how spammed Earthquake is, at least in comparison to Dragon moves,... Yeah, you should see where I'm going. Ground just isn't a good weakness for a Pokemon to have. And since Dialga (or at least, I don't believe it can) doesn't learn Magnet Rise, it's stuck with the weakness (excpet in double battles, where a Pokemon with Levitate/Magnet Rise can Skill Swap with it).

That is a good point on the resistances though, which I failed to consider. However, since Dialga has such an easily exploitable weakness, it really doesn't matter too much.

Now, before you bring it up, I know that Palkia is weak to Draco Meteor, which is commonly seen on things such as Specsmences. Still not as common as Earthquake is, though.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 1, 2007)

*@ Tenshi:* I didn't shutdown it dced on me. The whole match was super laggy I was surprised we didn't dc earlier.

Yea, I totally called that Electivire switch, been doing it the whole match and it would've been bad if I switched out anyways since Stealth Rock was up. If I had Dragon Dance one more time, I wouldn't have to go through that Togekiss vs. Gliscor fight.

I could care less about my win record; I probably looked at it once or at most three times since I started playing.


----------



## Tenrow (Aug 1, 2007)

Zetsu Leaf said:


> My reasons for saying that were:
> -Dialga has to rest for a turn after using Roar of Time. However, Palkia doesn't have to do so after using Spacial Rend (which is something that caused me to get a loss in a Random Battle in PBR; I assumed that since Roar of Time had that effect, that Spacial Rend also did, and thus I'd be safe using it (I was using Dialga against my opponents Palkia, if you couldn't tell). Boy, did I get proved wrong...).
> 
> -Dialga has a weakness to ground. And considering how spammed Earthquake is, at least in comparison to Dragon moves,... Yeah, you should see where I'm going. Ground just isn't a good weakness for a Pokemon to have. And since Dialga (or at least, I don't believe it can) doesn't learn Magnet Rise, it's stuck with the weakness (excpet in double battles, where a Pokemon with Levitate/Magnet Rise can Skill Swap with it).
> ...



Okay I see this defense a lot. Ok your forgetting the fact that it's an Uber. Even with EQ it's still a 2HK, and the sp.atk is at evens with Palkia, making it's next move even more deadlier than the pokemon that used the EQ, and I'm think those are the Ttars, the Dugtrios, and the Garchomps.


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 2, 2007)

Anyone up for a battle? 6 on 6 no legendaries or UBers, no dub'd items.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 2, 2007)

I'll battle...


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 2, 2007)

Ok let me add you to my palpad and log on


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 2, 2007)

Damn you handed me my ass skeet


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 2, 2007)

GG,F&S...
SpecsMence and Hip-Pow,did they thing....


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 2, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ Tenshi:* I didn't shutdown it dced on me. The whole match was super laggy I was surprised we didn't dc earlier.
> 
> Yea, I totally called that Electivire switch, been doing it the whole match and it would've been bad if I switched out anyways since Stealth Rock was up. If I had Dragon Dance one more time, I wouldn't have to go through that Togekiss vs. Gliscor fight.
> 
> I could care less about my win record; I probably looked at it once or at most three times since I started playing.



haha..win record. My Record is horrible..I havent won once..But i am hoping to once my Choicmence is finished...btw I have a question:

My Bagon is holding Power Lens and seems to have gotten PKRS how should i record his Ev's? Are the Increasing more with both power lens and PKRS?


----------



## Tash (Aug 2, 2007)

Powerlens+PKRS=4xEVs


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh ok good thing i didnt save...I got all the way to 230 ev's....X4...that would have sucked..


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 2, 2007)

I have a question about EVs, if i level a pokemon with exp. share does that mess with the EVs at all?


----------



## Zetsu Leaf (Aug 2, 2007)

forkandspoon said:


> I have a question about EVs, if i level a pokemon with exp. share does that mess with the EVs at all?


The Pokemon holding the Exp. Share will get the same amount of EVs as if it were the one actually fighting, from what I understand it. So, just calculate the EVs for it as if it were the one fighting and not whatever your lead Pokemon is.

In other words, if you were to fight a Bidoof, with no PKRS or anything, it would still get 1 HP EV.

If the lead member of your party is the only one that has PKRS, then the Pokemon with Exp. Share will still get 1 HP EV, since it doesn't have PKRS and the EVs for it are calculated as if it had been the one fighting.

If the Pokemon holding the Exp. Share has PKRS, then if the lead member of your party defeats a Bidoof, it (the Pokemon with the Exp. Share) would get 2 HP EVs, just as if it had been the one out there fighting.


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 2, 2007)

Ok do the elite 4 give any EVs or would it mess up my EVs at all?


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 2, 2007)

Well it depends on what Pokes they have. Every Poke gives Ev's

I have a question too. I just got a PBR Pikachu...is it legit?


----------



## Zetsu Leaf (Aug 2, 2007)

forkandspoon said:


> Ok do the elite 4 give any EVs or would it mess up my EVs at all?


Yup. The only way you can gain experience and level up without getting any EVs are either through Rare Candies or the Daycare Center. Otherwise, with every Pokemon you fight, you gain EVs.

If this is a problem for you, though, then you can just use the EV reducing berries until your Pokemon's EVs are reset back to 0 in every stat (you'll be able to tell when it stops displaying that "Your Pokemon's base ___ has gone down" or says that it won't have any effect, if that Pokemon's happiness is maxed out).


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 2, 2007)

Anyone want to battle I'll be in the lobby.


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 2, 2007)

Anyone up for a battle? ill be browsing the forums for a bit


----------



## Serp (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi guys  long time no see  were is all my friends


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 2, 2007)

Ill be your friend


----------



## Tash (Aug 2, 2007)

Wow is there only one leafstone in the game its like they want you to clone.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 2, 2007)

Looking for a battle...Anyone?


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 2, 2007)

Need a leaf stone bajan? Ill trade it for a leftovers


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 2, 2007)

Ill battle skeets


----------



## darkwater297 (Aug 2, 2007)

Anyone want to battle?
sorry  double post the forums are acting real slow today


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 2, 2007)

OH ok,give me 2 minutes...The forum is lagging...as usual.

I'm in if anyone is up for a battle.


----------



## darkwater297 (Aug 2, 2007)

Let me add you let me just warn you I suck.


----------



## darkwater297 (Aug 2, 2007)

I added you skeets I'm in wi-fi room right now


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 2, 2007)

Going in....


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Aug 2, 2007)

badly need a murkrow egg or under lvl 10, ill trade for a misdreavus lvl 10 with good nature, i know its not the place to do this but i see a lot of diamond players around here so yea lemme kno if you can help.cheers


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 2, 2007)

Das-afrika I can hook you up with a lvl24 female murkow.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh...the Lag! 

GG,Dark water,Darkrai is a no-no...


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Aug 2, 2007)

forkandspoon. yea thatd be fine man. soz for late reply this forums been slow.
is a female okay? if your still about ill add you and wait in the lobby.


----------



## Jazz (Aug 2, 2007)

Anyone want to battle?


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 2, 2007)

6 vs 6
No ubers
Sleep clause,J-san?


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 2, 2007)

Battle anyone? Preferably someone in the rookie tourny. 

-edit-Scratch that. GTG....Again.....


----------



## Jazz (Aug 2, 2007)

K Skeets.  Lemme get my team ready.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 2, 2007)

GG,J-san,Garchomp did it's thing again....


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 2, 2007)

anyone want to battle?


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 2, 2007)

I'll be up for it,F&S...After I battle someone else first...


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 2, 2007)

Ok ill go wait in the lounge.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 2, 2007)

Yo,go ahead and join my game...
I turned of the voice chat since I'm listening to music.
Not sure if you wanna be hearing O.D.B...


----------



## Jazz (Aug 2, 2007)

Damn I got owned...


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 2, 2007)

Damn skeets owns me


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 3, 2007)

Did anyone here go to the Darkrai event?


----------



## FFLN (Aug 3, 2007)

What Darkrai event? And Vyse, you need to update your FC or something. The one on the rookie tournament just gives me a message that it doesn't exist.

Since the forums aren't working very well at all, it would be preferable to extend the tournament for a day or so.


----------



## Tenrow (Aug 4, 2007)

Okay! Axel or Ninja Prinny, if any of you are on, send me a PM for the Rookie Tournament. I will get to you when I wake up tommorrow, so please just PM me and I'll be sure to wake up early for the time difference since I live in Hawaii, and assume that you guys aren't living in Hawaii either.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 4, 2007)

The forums are sooooooo bad!!


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 4, 2007)

What the hell is wrong with the forums??


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 4, 2007)

I get a 500 internal server error almost every time I try to log in.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Aug 4, 2007)

anyone wanna battle


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 4, 2007)

Yah for me it just says that no one else but me is on and that there are no new posts in any section and i cant read my new Pm's...


----------



## Tash (Aug 4, 2007)

The same thing is happening to me. Hmm I thought maybe Tazmo got busted and they're closing down the forums.


----------



## FFLN (Aug 5, 2007)

Oh, that one? I thought he was talking about another Darkrai event in the U.S.


----------



## Zetsu Leaf (Aug 5, 2007)

FFLN said:
			
		

> Oh, that one? I thought he was talking about another Darkrai event in the U.S.


Well, since there have been no Darkrai events in the U.S. yet, I don't see how he could have been talking about one over here (unless someone lied and told him that there was one).


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 5, 2007)

How long are we going to wait to start that tourny? I think we should extend it...because NF is terrible right now


----------



## FFLN (Aug 5, 2007)

> Well, since there have been no Darkrai events in the U.S. yet, I don't see how he could have been talking about one over here



Exactly. I asked just in case he was talking about a new or upcoming Darkrai event that he might've heard of. The Darkrai event in Japan is common knowledge among most Pokemon fans.


----------



## Tash (Aug 5, 2007)

Wait so will this event be held anywhere other than japan.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 6, 2007)

No its been held in Japan..And it might come to the U.S


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 6, 2007)

anyone want to battle?

I am testing my Salamence out


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 6, 2007)

vyse i can battle if u want ^^


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 6, 2007)

ok ill be on in like 2 min.

can we do 3 vs. 3 ?

I dont have much..


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 6, 2007)

o snap, wait, 3 on 3?


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 6, 2007)

Good Battle...My first Win ever..


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 6, 2007)

waaa stupid 500 errors ><

anyway
yeah 8_D that was bad, totally wrong pokemon xD


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 6, 2007)

Battle anyone?


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 6, 2007)

The only thing good in my party was Salamence anyways..


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 6, 2007)

Battle anyone?


----------



## FFLN (Aug 6, 2007)

If you're still on, I wouldn't mind a battle right now.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm still on.
Let me add you.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm still on.
Let me add you.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 6, 2007)

Posting to see next page.

FFLN,you there?


----------



## FFLN (Aug 6, 2007)

Was side-tracked for a bit. I'll just be waiting in the lobby. Standard rules.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 6, 2007)

Give me 10 minutes,a friend is using my ds for a quick battle.


----------



## FFLN (Aug 6, 2007)

Good battle, but once I lost my special attacker, I knew that Hippowdon would own the crap out of my team. Hippowdon pwning is what caused me to train my own in the first place.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 6, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Good battle, but once I lost my special attacker, I knew that Hippowdon would own the crap out of my team. Hippowdon pwning is what caused me to train my own in the first place.



Yeah,he's great.Shouldn't lead with it,though.

You should have another special attacker in there somewhere...


----------



## FFLN (Aug 7, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Yeah,he's great.Shouldn't lead with it,though.
> 
> You should have another special attacker in there somewhere...



Those other special attackers are being worked on. Still breeding. I have to make do with what I have right now though.


----------



## Seany (Aug 7, 2007)

Ahh a quick question.
I'm up to Battle Tower and i can't seem to continue through the rest of the island at all. Damn people are blocking routes. So does that mean i have to win 100 battles in a row first, so i can move on?


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 7, 2007)

Umm you need to get your national pokedex


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 7, 2007)

Just wanted tos ay my new l33t ownage Arcanine is going well.

Moveset is: Tackle, Leer, Sand Attack, and Growl. Level 65


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 7, 2007)

lol...**


----------



## Seany (Aug 7, 2007)

> Umm you need to get your national pokedex


Ahh ok. Thanks!


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 8, 2007)

I hate Ev Training soo much..


----------



## Kefka (Aug 8, 2007)

I like ev training


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 8, 2007)

Vyse said:


> I hate Ev Training soo much..




Might make it more fun if you're just fighting wild Pogeys.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for the link TO. That should make my EV training easier (I was trying to EV train one of my Pokes in HP on Route 201 on the Bidoof there; this should be easier than running away from every Starly I see).


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 8, 2007)

EV training is easy with th power items and pokerus and whatnot, but I always make a few miscounts.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 8, 2007)

Yah i have a problem with miscounts because i have all the Power Items and PKRS and i dont know how it count it...

@TenshiOni Thanks for the page but i was banned from there..


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I know how to count with 'em, I'll just like blank out and add 1 or 2 more points then I should.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 8, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Yah i have a problem with miscounts because i have all the Power Items and PKRS and i dont know how it count it...
> 
> @TenshiOni Thanks for the page but i was banned from there..


Power items: Add four EVs to the normal number of EVs (this is done first).
Pokerus: Doubles your EV gain (this is done last).

So, say you're fighting a Bidoof. These give out 1 HP EV normally. Wearing the Power Weight (the Power item that increases HP EVs), that would add four more EVs onto it, making it give you 5 EVs. With Pokerus on top of that, those 5 EVs will be doubled, and you'd be getting 10 HP EVs. So, with the Power Weight and Pokerus, you'd be getting 10 HP EVs per Bidoof.

And...
*Does some searching.*

Try this link then:
Itsuki/Kyon LiveJournal


----------



## Jazz (Aug 8, 2007)

Bidoof give ATK EV's.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 8, 2007)

No they don't.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 8, 2007)

J-san said:


> Bidoof give ATK EV's.


No, they don't. Bidoof gives HP Evs. It's evolved form, Bibarel, gives out Attack EVs though. Kind of weird, but it's the truth.


----------



## Jazz (Aug 8, 2007)

Sorry, I was thinking of Bibarel


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I need to train a new CSmence and I'm thinkin of adding a ChoiceScarf Chomp insted of my current one. Also Vire just isn't cuttin it.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 8, 2007)

Why thank you Mister Mod ..this will greatly help my Larvitar training.

I have just finished my CSmence..I love it..except it is hard using it with choice specs..I sometimes forget i have it equipted..I dont know how to use him...

Well also i have a Bagon with Flamethower (Modest nature) Stupid Daycare got rid of Hydro Pump...if you want it..


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 9, 2007)

Naw I have a male mence with all the right moves.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 9, 2007)

Oh ok then. I just know how long it takes to breed a perfect Bagon with those moves, Modest nature, and good Iv's...


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 9, 2007)

IV's hate me, so as long as their not terrible it's fine with me. And also D-pulse is a pain to get so breeding is sweet. Also The everstone trick.


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 9, 2007)

We are getting close to the 20k mark


----------



## Jazz (Aug 9, 2007)

Time to recycle, I still have to keep my posts


----------



## Tenrow (Aug 9, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 9, 2007)

I'd battle if you're still on.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow, I thought this thread was completely dead. I took a lot of you guys out of my Pal Pad because I thought everyone stopped playing.

I'll be hanging around in the lobby right now.
Let me know if you want to battle so I can re-add you to my Pal Pad.


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 9, 2007)

Hmmm, I might battle again soon, my team is nearly done.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 9, 2007)

Yah i am still working on my team..Plus once IAWW comes out i will stop playing for a while..


----------



## Masaki (Aug 9, 2007)

ATTN ALL!  MY WIFI NOW WORKS!

And with that, I have a question and then a request:

Question: Can a Pokemon learn a TM attack from the father, even when the father learned that attack by level up/was a Smeargle who learned it by Sketch?

I assume the answer to this question is yes because my Snorlax taught a bred Snorlax Rest, but I want to be sure.

If the answer is yes: I would like any Pokemon that knows Stealth Rock/Grass Knot so that I can use it for breeding/teach those attacks to my Smeargle.


----------



## nyu (Aug 9, 2007)

where is the best place to ev speed train beacuse right now i almost have a perfect attack ramprados but it's speed sucks


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 9, 2007)

Fisher Andrew on Route 205 (upper section, on the bridge to the left of Eterna City) is by far the best place to train for speed. He has six Magikarp's so that's 6 Speed EVs per easy battle. And if you combine that with the speed EV-raising power item you can get at the Battle Tower shop than you'll be getting 30 Speed EVs per battle. 

But about Rampardos. He's has one of the highest attack stats in the game (second to atk Deoxys, I think) but he dies in like one hit to anything and still won't outspeed much even with max speed EVs + IVs.

So might I suggest a Rock Polish (a speed raising move he can learn) + Focus Sash set so that you can speed up, survive one hit, and then own.


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 9, 2007)

I made guides for these, I also asked if they be moved to this board but i was ignored. =/


----------



## Shiron (Aug 9, 2007)

Masaki said:


> ATTN ALL!  MY WIFI NOW WORKS!
> 
> And with that, I have a question and then a request:
> 
> ...


TMs and HMs can only be passed down if the resulting Pokemon can learn that move. For example, let's say your trying to breed a T-tar. If you want to pass on TMs/HMs, then Larvitar would have to be able to learn them as well/has them as an egg move (in the case of some TMs). If Larvitar can't learn them, then you won't be able to pass it on from your T-tar. If it can, however, then it will have them.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 9, 2007)

Does anyone want to battle?

3vs3


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 9, 2007)

I have made an announcement regarding my gym.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 9, 2007)

The guides say put dark pulse on Porygon Z but don't ya think Psychic would be more useful?


----------



## Tash (Aug 9, 2007)

Psychic makes more sense to me too dont put too much faith in smogon.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 9, 2007)

Shiron said:


> TMs and HMs can only be passed down if the resulting Pokemon can learn that move. For example, let's say your trying to breed a T-tar. If you want to pass on TMs/HMs, then Larvitar would have to be able to learn them as well/has them as an egg move (in the case of some TMs). If Larvitar can't learn them, then you won't be able to pass it on from your T-tar. If it can, however, then it will have them.



No, I knew that much.  I just wanted to know if the father HAD to have learned by TM, or if could learn it by level up (i.e. The father Pikachu learned Thunder Wave and is trying to pass it down to a baby Mareep, who only learns it by TM.  Will the Mareep learn Thunder Wave even though Pikachu learned it by level up?).


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 9, 2007)

Masaki it dosen't matter how they learned it, it can be passed down if the baby can learn that TM/HM.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 9, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> Masaki it dosen't matter how they learned it, it can be passed down if the baby can learn that TM/HM.



Alright, good.

So, this means I can try to get people to teach my male Smeargles attacks like Avalanche, Stealth Rock, and Grass Knot.  Maybe Roost, too, but I don't know how many birds it breeds with.


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 9, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> The guides say put dark pulse on Porygon Z but don't ya think Psychic would be more useful?



No. >< Psychic is useful for poison and fighting... and those types are rare.
Yes theres infernapes, heracross and weezing but those are either faster (Infern) have the latest in fashion (Scarf  with heracross >_>) or will switch (weezing) Dark pulse is better for Starmie, Kazam, Creselia and the pixies (Especially azelf)



> Psychic makes more sense to me too dont put too much faith in smogon.



Hmm I think that they did their homework


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 9, 2007)

I don't feel like getting the BP for Darkpulse. I just spent all of 'em on D-pulse. I can't even get past a 53 battle streak.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 9, 2007)

People people...don't bother with either of those moves for pory-z , stay with me for this , psychic has 90 power so if super effective it is at 180 (and Dpulse is at 160 if super effective) , with adaptability and STAB tri attack is at 160 and hits all targets that are weak to psychic and  dark pulse (except ghosts). Now , you give up 20 power for 20% of any of the 3 stat ailments AND you can take advantage of the great choice items (mainly choice scarf if you go for a maxed SP.att pory).

So finally go for tri-attack hyper beam ice beam and shadow ball (for those ghosts we left uncovered above) .


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 9, 2007)

^Sorry if I sound rude but thats obvious :] (About tri attack.)
and yea Sball is definately the best between both psychic/Dark pulse. ^^ (Forgot about that lol)


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeah, but pory is  just novelty, I won't use him much, and I'm a risk taker. 


Besides EV traning only takes 10-20 min.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 9, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> Yeah, but pory is  just novelty, I won't use him much, and I'm a risk taker.
> 
> 
> Besides EV traning only takes 10-20 min.



I love using mine in double battles on PBR a lot...its a great thing to have the ability to 1hko almost everything with 1 hit if you have to....and it can allow you to do some interesting combos


----------



## nyu (Aug 9, 2007)

do many people use the pidgy evos.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 9, 2007)

lol pidgey has been replaced by staraptor... better stats in everything 8_D


----------



## Tash (Aug 9, 2007)

20000th post and does any one have a female gligor.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 9, 2007)

Anyone have an adamant Gible with outrage and decent IV's?


----------



## nyu (Aug 9, 2007)

@Axle Sama 
i can breed you one but i don't know about the iv's it will have. do you have a magby, magmar, or magmorter and would need to have that thing that lets it evolve into magmorter.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 9, 2007)

Bajan3535 said:


> 20000th post and does any one have a female gligor.



I can probably breed one.  Any preferences on nature?


----------



## Tash (Aug 9, 2007)

Adamant is preferable and what can I trade you in return.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 9, 2007)

Bajan3535 said:


> Adamant is preferable and what can I trade you in return.



What do you have that's of interest?

I'm thinking Heracross or Scyther.


----------



## Tash (Aug 9, 2007)

I can most definately get you a heracross. What nature?


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 9, 2007)

nyu I'm afraid I don't have one..


----------



## Masaki (Aug 9, 2007)

Bajan3535 said:


> I can most definately get you a heracross. What nature?



Well,  if you have Scyther, it is more preferable since I don't have any versions where I can catch it as far as I know.  If not, then it doesn't matter.  I just need it for the Pokedex.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 9, 2007)

I have a scyther. 

-edit- Yay! Just got master rank smart ribbon.


----------



## Tash (Aug 9, 2007)

I dont have the game for Scyther either but I'll try my best to find one. PM me when you get the gligor.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 9, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> I have a scyther.
> 
> -edit- Yay! Just got master rank smart ribbon.





Bajan3535 said:


> I dont have the game for Scyther either but I'll try my best to find one. PM me when you get the gligor.



If needed, I'll trade Gligor for Heracross and then I'll try to get a female adamant Gible to trade for Scyther.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 9, 2007)

I have a gligar.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 9, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> I have a gligar.



I already have mine, I'm trading it soon.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 9, 2007)

I got mine now too, just throwin it out there in case someone wanted it.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 9, 2007)

I ended up getting two female adamant Gligars.

Does anyone want the other?


----------



## Masaki (Aug 9, 2007)

Axle, if you want I can get started on that Gible.  I'll get it to be fem adamant so you can breed it until you get good IVs.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 9, 2007)

Masaki said:


> I ended up getting two female adamant Gligars.
> 
> Does anyone want the other?


Sure. I'll take it (I have a Scyther to give you for it; untouched, Level 52, Female, Quiet Nature; checking the IVs on it right now). My friend code is 2191 4748 1530.

Edit: The IVs are 24 HP, Atk 30, Def 25, Sp. Atk 2, Sp. Def 27, and Spd 13. Pretty good I'd say (other than the nature, of course).


----------



## Masaki (Aug 9, 2007)

Shiron said:


> Sure. I'll take it (I have a Scyther to give you for it; untouched, Level 52, Female, Quiet Nature; checking the IVs on it right now). My friend code is 2191 4748 1530.



Someone else asked for it over MSN.  I'll have to breed another one later, then (the person who I was supposed to trade with has to hold off until tomorrow luckily).


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 9, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Axle, if you want I can get started on that Gible.  I'll get it to be fem adamant so you can breed it until you get good IVs.



Sounds good, but what do you want? lol... 


I have lucky eggs, TM's, name it and I'll try to get it.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 9, 2007)

battle anyone?


----------



## Masaki (Aug 9, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> Sounds good, but what do you want? lol...
> 
> 
> I have lucky eggs, TM's, name it and I'll try to get it.



Well, I already got my Scyther, so let's see...

Magby with a Magmizar-whateveritscalled?  If you don't have the item, then Magby with the electrizer-whateveritscalled?  I don't have any versions to get a Magby, and the electrizer item is rare in Pearl.  These are my top concerns.

If you don't have those, then these are good too:

Cyndaquil, Chikorita, Piplup, Turtwig, Bulbasaur, Squirtle, Mudkip

If you still have none, then we go onto this list:

Larvitar, Seel, Slowpoke, Nidoran-F, Snorunt


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 9, 2007)

I could breed a Cyndaquil or Turtwig or Mudkip or Piplup.

Any natures/nicknames/oher that you need?


----------



## Masaki (Aug 9, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> I could breed a Cyndaquil or Turtwig or Mudkip or Piplup



Cyndaquil sounds good.  One of my favorite starters.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 9, 2007)

Nature? I have a quilava now so I need to get my current couple out of day-care.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 9, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> Nature? I have a quilava now so I need to get my current couple out of day-care.



Doesn't matter.  I probably won't use it for anything other than the Pokedex.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 9, 2007)

Kewl. Gimme ten minutes or so.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 9, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> Kewl. Gimme ten minutes or so.



Ok, then let me just get another Gligar in the meantime.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 9, 2007)

Did you get one?


----------



## Magic (Aug 9, 2007)

er...do u guys breed 27 ivs and up for every stat in your pokemon.....


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 9, 2007)

I got one.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 9, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> I got one.



Ok, going in.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 9, 2007)

Kewl. DDDDDD


----------



## Magic (Aug 9, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> er...do u guys breed 27 ivs and up for every stat in your pokemon.....



answer me dammit...


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 9, 2007)

I wanted a gible with outrage...


----------



## Masaki (Aug 9, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> I wanted a gible with outrage...



You can do that yourself.  I just have the Pokemon with the nature.  I don't even think I have a Pokemon with Outrage other than Rayquaza.

Also, is there something wrong with your wifi?


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 9, 2007)

No, my wi-fi had two bars... 

And I already have Garchomp, two infact, a male and female. And I too have no poke with outrage. Cept Dragonite, which is female.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 9, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> No, my wi-fi had two bars...
> 
> And I already have Garchomp, two infact, a male and female. And I too have no poke with outrage. Cept Dragonite, which is female.


Well then, breed Dragonite (with Ditto or any Pokemon in it's egg group) until you get a male Dratini. Level it up (while using an Everstone or pressing B each level to keep it a Dratini since Dratini learns Outrage the earliest at Level 51, compared to 61 with Dragonair and 64 with Dragonite) until it learns Outrage and then breed with a female Gible/Gabite/Garchomp.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 9, 2007)

That's what I was planning to do. I already have an egg. 

Just checking here to make things easier.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 9, 2007)

Masaki i have Many many Larvitars..I have a spare Admant one with Pursuit.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 9, 2007)

I need a larvitar as well... Well not _need_ one. Absol is good but TTar it better.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 9, 2007)

Yah i was breeding Larvitars with my Treeko (in order to learn pursuit) And i hatched a Female Admant one. But i waited because i wanted a Male and the next egg was it. Does anyone want it? I could also get a DD one (I have around 40 larvitars)


----------



## Shiron (Aug 9, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> I need a larvitar as well... Well not _need_ one. Absol is good but TTar it better.


I have a Larvitar (although, I only have one right now, so I'd have to breed it real quick if you want one).


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 9, 2007)

Shiron do you want one of mine? I have another Admant Larvitar with egg move Pursuit (included as movelist at Smogons)


Or 40 for anyone that just wants one.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 9, 2007)

I need any female one, prefrebly Adamant, I want to breed my own. I'll give starters, items, whatever.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 9, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Masaki i have Many many Larvitars..I have a spare Admant one with Pursuit.



What do you want?  Sorry, but I already traded the Gible.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 9, 2007)

I have two Gible with earthquake + stone edge
I could easily breed moar. .


----------



## Shiron (Aug 9, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Shiron do you want one of mine? I have another Admant Larvitar with egg move Pursuit (included as movelist at Smogons)
> 
> 
> Or 40 for anyone that just wants one.


Sure. I can breed Treekos, Charmanders, or any of the Sinnoh starters. I can also give you an Elekid holding an Electirizer if you're interested in that.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 9, 2007)

Hmm that Elekid sure 

And Axel i'll give at least 5 Female Larvitar Plz!!! I need to get rid of them..

Also i have Bagons with egg move Hydro Pump (30)


----------



## Shiron (Aug 9, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Hmm that Elekid sure
> 
> And Axel i'll give at least 5 Female Larvitar Plz!!! I need to get rid of them..
> 
> Also i have Bagons with egg move Hydro Pump (30)


Okay. What's your friend code? Mine's in my sig.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 9, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Hmm that Elekid sure
> 
> And Axel i'll give at least 5 Female Larvitar Plz!!! I need to get rid of them..
> 
> Also i have Bagons with egg move Hydro Pump (30)



What do you want for a Larvitar?


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 9, 2007)

What do you have?

And my Fc is above my Avatar.

Shoot hold on i am on the last battle at the Battle Tower


----------



## Shiron (Aug 9, 2007)

Vyse said:


> What do you have?
> 
> And my Fc is above my Avatar.
> 
> Shoot hold on i am on the last battle at the Battle Tower


Okay, all set. I'll be waiting in the Wi-Fi Room.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 9, 2007)

You can have it for free but i guess i'll take the elekid 

Edit: I am on and see you. Join up


----------



## Shiron (Aug 9, 2007)

Vyse said:


> You can have it for free but i guess i'll take the elekid


It's impossible to get one for free; something must be given up and I have a spare one anyways (and even if I didn't, I could easily get another), so it really isn't a problem.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 9, 2007)

Well yah of course you have to give something but you know what i mean 

Thank you anyways.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 9, 2007)

Vyse said:


> What do you have?
> 
> And my Fc is above my Avatar.
> 
> Shoot hold on i am on the last battle at the Battle Tower



Are there any Pokemon you want to be specifically modest or adamant?


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 9, 2007)

Uh lets see... Maybe an Admant Heracross that would be nice 

But maybe tommorrow i have to go see you guys


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 9, 2007)

Ne1 have a magby and a magmizer or whatever?


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 10, 2007)

Ill take one of those Larvatars vyse


----------



## Master_of_the_Spoons (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm in the process of trying to catch a Togepi to eventually raise it into a Togekiss.  Those things are freaking awesome.

By the way, does anyone happen to have a Charmander they don't want?


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 10, 2007)

Battle anyone?


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 10, 2007)

I restarted my game... otherwise i would battle you skeets


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 10, 2007)

Restarted your game? Why?


----------



## Masaki (Aug 10, 2007)

Master_of_the_Spoons said:


> I'm in the process of trying to catch a Togepi to eventually raise it into a Togekiss.  Those things are freaking awesome.
> 
> By the way, does anyone happen to have a Charmander they don't want?



I can breed one.  What do you have?


----------



## Master_of_the_Spoons (Aug 10, 2007)

Masaki said:


> I can breed one.  What do you have?


I don't really have anything that you'd want.  I've got a Honchkrow and a Mismagius.  Otherwise all I have to offer is an Octillary.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 10, 2007)

I have made another announcement concerning my Gym.

EDIT: FYI, I am in desperate need of a Calm Ditto


----------



## Masaki (Aug 10, 2007)

Master_of_the_Spoons said:


> I don't really have anything that you'd want.  I've got a Honchkrow and a Mismagius.  Otherwise all I have to offer is an Octillary.



No starters of any kind?  Not even Sinnoh starters other than Chimchar?

What about Slowpoke?


----------



## Master_of_the_Spoons (Aug 10, 2007)

Masaki said:


> No starters of any kind?  Not even Sinnoh starters other than Chimchar?
> 
> What about Slowpoke?


I could probably breed you a Piplup, but it probably wouldn't work because the level difference between my Ditto and my Empoleon is almost 50.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 10, 2007)

i dont think that level matters my friend.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 10, 2007)

Master_of_the_Spoons said:


> I could probably breed you a Piplup, but it probably wouldn't work because the level difference between my Ditto and my Empoleon is almost 50.


Level difference doesn't matter; two Pokemon can breed with each other regardless of level difference.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 10, 2007)

Master_of_the_Spoons said:


> I could probably breed you a Piplup, but it probably wouldn't work because the level difference between my Ditto and my Empoleon is almost 50.



Ok, sounds good.  I'll get to that Charmander soon.  Any preference of nature?


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 10, 2007)

alright, I'm back ever since my ma took my DS away.


----------



## Nico (Aug 10, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> I have two Gible with earthquake + stone edge
> I could easily breed moar. .



I'll give you a female starter for a male Gibile with those moves.


----------



## Sky is Over (Aug 10, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> alright, I'm back ever since my ma took my DS away.



lol, why did she take it up?


----------



## Master_of_the_Spoons (Aug 10, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Ok, sounds good.  I'll get to that Charmander soon.  Any preference of nature?


Not really.  Something that helps attack or speed would be nice.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 10, 2007)

Master_of_the_Spoons said:


> Not really.  Something that helps attack or speed would be nice.



I can get you Adamant (+atk -satk), is that alright?


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 10, 2007)

Agent Smith said:


> lol, why did she take it up?



Because "I'm a good boy who got a job and get paid 10 dollars/hours.  Let's reward him with advice and take his DS for getting a job."


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 11, 2007)

Nico said:


> I'll give you a female starter for a male Gibile with those moves.



How about a female Larvitar or  male Gible with outrage? I don't feel like raising my Dratini to lvl. 51. -_-


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 11, 2007)

It is my pleasure to infrom you that the Cannabis gym is now open (currently only for 3 on 3 battles)


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 11, 2007)

Nice, I will challenge soon.


----------



## Master_of_the_Spoons (Aug 11, 2007)

Masaki said:


> I can get you Adamant (+atk -satk), is that alright?


That would be great.  Thanks.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 11, 2007)

Master_of_the_Spoons said:


> That would be great.  Thanks.



I only have a male one at the moment.  Would you prefer female?


----------



## Master_of_the_Spoons (Aug 11, 2007)

Masaki said:


> I only have a male one at the moment.  Would you prefer female?


It doesn't really matter to me.  Sorry it is going to take me awhile to breed your Piplup.  My friend just reminded me that I owed him one a long time ago and so I'm going to breed two.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 11, 2007)

Master_of_the_Spoons said:


> It doesn't really matter to me.  Sorry it is going to take me awhile to breed your Piplup.  My friend just reminded me that I owed him one a long time ago and so I'm going to breed two.



They shouldn't take too long.  Just let me know when you have one.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Aug 11, 2007)

yo peeps whats goin on


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 11, 2007)

Battle anyone?


----------



## Tenrow (Aug 11, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Battle anyone?



Ill battle you.


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 11, 2007)

Blissey clause?


----------



## Tenrow (Aug 11, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Blissey clause?



To be honest I really don't care about bliss


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 11, 2007)

Lol i was j/k 

It messes up my strategy also... My only Spwall is blissey ;_;


----------



## Tenrow (Aug 11, 2007)

sooooo lucky on that crit. I swear to god


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 11, 2007)

Wow so close o.o 
Though I got lucky with those Crits x]
I also noticed the fight ended Swampert Vs Jolteon again.


----------



## Tenrow (Aug 11, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Wow so close o.o
> Though I got lucky with those Crits x]
> I also noticed the fight ended Swampert Vs Jolteon again.



yeah i know :\


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 11, 2007)

Great match though 

Lets battle another time :]


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Aug 12, 2007)

ill start battling when i rebuild my team cuz started a new game


----------



## Master_of_the_Spoons (Aug 12, 2007)

Masaki said:


> They shouldn't take too long.  Just let me know when you have one.


Alright, I will.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 12, 2007)

I am in desperate need of Dittos of the following nature:
Calm
Timid
Jolly


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 12, 2007)

Anyone have an Old ember, or a female Aerodactyl I can have or trade for?


----------



## Masaki (Aug 12, 2007)

forkandspoon said:


> Anyone have an Old ember, or a female Aerodactyl I can have or trade for?



I can probably breed you an adamant one.  What do you have?


----------



## axx58 (Aug 12, 2007)

Anyone up for a battle?


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 12, 2007)

@ masaki not much i just restarted my game ...


----------



## Masaki (Aug 13, 2007)

forkandspoon said:


> @ masaki not much i just restarted my game ...



Alright, if you really have nothing then I'll just be nice and just ask for a Graveller.  I need to get a Golem into my Pokedex.  I'm currently working on breeding another Pokemon, but I'll get to that.

AND WHO WAS IT THAT WANTED MY CHARMANDER, AND WHO WANTED MY GLIGAR?


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 13, 2007)

Are you on right now Masaki?


----------



## Masaki (Aug 13, 2007)

forkandspoon said:


> Are you on right now Masaki?



Well, as of right now I still haven't bred the Aerodactyl.  Been a bit busy.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 13, 2007)

IV battle anyone?


----------



## Masaki (Aug 13, 2007)

Do you care if the Aerodactyl is male?  Females only come along 12.5% of the time.


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 13, 2007)

I dont care if its a male, also in my sig thats my old friend code, getting my new friend code atm


----------



## Masaki (Aug 13, 2007)

forkandspoon said:


> I dont care if its a male



Ok.  Pressure or Rock Head?


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 13, 2007)

pressure would be sweet, unless it knows double edge. updated my friend code


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 13, 2007)

Idk why but i'm waiting for anyone to show up and say 

"Lol my pokemon owns you all" 

It happend twice on some forum (I forgot if it was Serebii or the nintendo one
)

I'll lol


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 13, 2007)

My pokemon own you all!


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 13, 2007)

Gtfo. 

Noobs only


----------



## Masaki (Aug 13, 2007)

Ok, ready Forkandspoon?


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 13, 2007)

Im ready masaki


----------



## Masaki (Aug 13, 2007)

Argh.

Let's try once more.


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 13, 2007)

TY masaki, i would pos. rep you but... you know


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 13, 2007)

anyone heard about Red in SSBB?


----------



## Tash (Aug 13, 2007)

Yea squirtle will own.


----------



## ctizz36 (Aug 15, 2007)

I heard about that too... I can't wait until I can control a Ivysaur... it's one of my favorite pokemon


----------



## Krillan (Aug 15, 2007)

man i rly need some friends on pkemon. Who wouldn;t mind me adding them?


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 15, 2007)

I played this too much when i first got it...I am bored of it now.


----------



## Tash (Aug 15, 2007)

Play something else for awhile.


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 16, 2007)

I have some news concerning a possible GSC remake.



> Apparently some guy hacked PBR and found the filter. It has data for Pokemon imported from Ruby Sapphire FireRed and GOLD AND SILVER. Does this mean we may get these games?


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 16, 2007)

That sounds cool.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 16, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> I have some news concerning a possible GSC remake.


Cool. Although, I will clarify one thing for the people who don't understand what this does and doesn't mean:

This is no different from the same thing that was found in Diamond and Pearl a while ago. All it means is that Nintendo made Diamond, Pearl, and PBR ready to handle Pokemon originally found in Johto should they choose to make a game in which you can go to Johto; that's all. It doesn't mean that they will, just that they made sure that the games can work with it, just in case.


----------



## Tash (Aug 16, 2007)

I remember seeing the box sets for the game somewhere.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 16, 2007)

Swajio said:


> I remember seeing the box sets for the game somewhere.


For Gold and Silver remakes? Fake. I know exactly which scan you're talkking about and that's been confirmed fake time and time again.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 16, 2007)

The idea sounds great. I mean firered/leafgreen were good, so a DS GSC sounds sweet.


----------



## Tash (Aug 16, 2007)

Shiron said:


> For Gold and Silver remakes? Fake. I know exactly which scan you're talkking about and that's been confirmed fake time and time again.



  aww man. But it makes sense for them to make G/S remakes though. I  mean we get all these evolutions in 4th gen for 2nd gen pokes. Jasmine showing up in the game, I can't wait to read what they're gonna do with this arc in adventures manga.


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 16, 2007)

There is a GSC remake out there, but is a hack made by Zel on Pokecommunity, the hack was stolen and ported to a bad flash cart and sold, but zel made a statement at the beginning about its origin.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 16, 2007)

Interesting


----------



## Magic (Aug 16, 2007)

Doesn't really matter ...
Oh Hi guys what rank are you in the wifi battle room I was 2 and got demoted.


----------



## Magic (Aug 16, 2007)

Guys have er a high iv ditto you can lend me please ? Like 27 ivs and up on every stat would really help.....Iono pm me If you can help cuz breeding sux


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 16, 2007)

If anyone would like to IV battle me, PM me


----------



## Magic (Aug 16, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> If anyone would like to IV battle me, PM me



You took the time to iv breed? I did a Garchomp but my friend said it needs all around everything good ivs is this tru? :/ cuz otherwise it will take forever


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 16, 2007)

My chomp has less then perfect ivs.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 16, 2007)

lol... M are you challenging every GYM?...


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 16, 2007)

Yes. And hopefully taking over one....


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 16, 2007)

but you skipped mine ...


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 16, 2007)

No I have your badge..... 


Check the second spoiler. I was previously named: Axle Sama.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 16, 2007)

oh lol... so that was it...

then why did you post in my GYM if you weren't going to challenge ...


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 16, 2007)

why not?  

Have a problem?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 17, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> You took the time to iv breed? I did a Garchomp but my friend said it needs all around everything good ivs is this tru? :/ cuz otherwise it will take forever



Garchomp wants high ATK and SPD IVs, and if you want to run "Chain Chomp" you would need high ATK, SPD, and SATK IVs.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 17, 2007)

Would anyone like to IV battle


----------



## Serp (Aug 17, 2007)

Toast my salad 
 Im looking for an apprentice for my gym


----------



## Tash (Aug 17, 2007)

An apprentice? You're giving up your gym?


----------



## Serp (Aug 17, 2007)

Fuck No, I want one of those guys who walk around the gym you who have to beat before yo can fight the leader


----------



## Tash (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh I always wanted to be one of those. I wonder if Kitsune wants one of them.







Just kidding Serp.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 17, 2007)

lul....................... 


I liek mudkips. There now it's relevent to pokemon thus not spam.


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 17, 2007)

~M~ this isnt a spam house


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 17, 2007)

6 more badges till I catch up to you Hero card....It's hard now that most gyms are inactive.....


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 17, 2007)

Good luck :]

Battle anyone that I havent battled in a long time or never?

If you need a IV check battle then  i'm up to it too


----------



## Tash (Aug 17, 2007)

~M~ said:


> lul.......................
> 
> 
> I liek mudkips. There now it's relevent to pokemon thus not spam.



May LUUUURRRRVVVVEEESS MUDKIPS.

Just one more battle and I have re-beaten the game.


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 17, 2007)

Weird why does it say like 5 ppl viewing the thread and there only ones I see are like 2? (Including me).
I though that Invi mode dint add you to "Current user viewing" thingy 

Btw wut r mudkipz?


----------



## Serp (Aug 17, 2007)

I Lieks Sevipers  who wants to be my gym stalker 
>.> instant gym bagde in a techinacal way


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 17, 2007)

We need to make elusive teams.....


----------



## Tash (Aug 17, 2007)

I will consider it.


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 17, 2007)

Should I name my Blissey Slut or whore?


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 17, 2007)

Slut. Short sweet and to that point. xD


----------



## Tash (Aug 17, 2007)

I have one word that includes all the pink, slutty, whory, bitchyness that is blissey....PARIS


----------



## Serp (Aug 17, 2007)

Hilton!


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 18, 2007)

K pamela anderson it is


----------



## Masaki (Aug 18, 2007)

But we all encourage Blissey to use eggs while we all think Paris should be sterile.


----------



## Serp (Aug 18, 2007)

Following the up and coming re-opening of my gym i am pround to anouce my new badge (for 1337 only) The Deathly Orchid Badge: can you challenge natures most powerful weapon


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice.  **


----------



## Tash (Aug 18, 2007)

OMGWTFBBQ, that reminds me didn't AS say she would open her gym if someone made her a badge.


----------



## Serp (Aug 18, 2007)

yea about  she needs to as nicely


----------



## Tash (Aug 18, 2007)

I'll make her one she just has to tell me what type of design she wants. I can't think of many ideas for a ghost gym badge.


----------



## Serp (Aug 18, 2007)

I have the idea right now


----------



## Serp (Aug 18, 2007)

ghost


----------



## Tash (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice you should be the official Gym Badge Maker.


----------



## Serp (Aug 18, 2007)

After all I am photoshop GOD


----------



## Tash (Aug 18, 2007)

After 2 days working in photoshop I got the pitiful excuse for a banner in my sig.


----------



## Jazz (Aug 18, 2007)

Made in Gimp


----------



## Serp (Aug 18, 2007)

What is it


----------



## Jazz (Aug 18, 2007)

MY NEW KICKASSTACTULAR SIG


----------



## Serp (Aug 18, 2007)

But what is said sig about  Im so stupid its just funny colors


----------



## Jazz (Aug 18, 2007)

You'll notice there's a sprite, he is from KoF (King Of Fighters)


----------



## Yellow (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey peeps mah egg just hatched and there was a shiny Cranidos inside.


Also hello people who like to play pokemon.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 18, 2007)

Yellow said:


> Hey peeps mah egg just hatched and there was a shiny Cranidos inside.
> 
> 
> Also hello people who like to play pokemon.



Lucky bastard.

My only shiny was a Zubat I got in a trade.


----------



## Yellow (Aug 18, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Lucky bastard.
> 
> My only shiny was a Zubat I got in a trade.



Lol. I have shiny Umbreon, Raticate{Still in my firered game} and shiny Regice and Regirock. I think I accidentally released my shiny Regice though. I was looking for it in pokemon Ruby to migrate to Diamond and it wasn't in any of my boxes. 

I didn't like shiny Regice anyways though. It was a waste of time trying to catch that thing. I spent days on it and then I was disappointed when I finally got a shiny Regice. It looked almost the same in it's shiny form.

I still don't have a good diamond team yet. I'm too lazy to get the team I want with the right natures and ev train them so I haven't started making my diamond team yet.

I have a good gible though. Any suugestions on what I should let it know as a Garchomp?

EDIT: Who's lurking this thread? Don't be afraid to say hi. =)


----------



## Jazz (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey Masaki, if you want shinies I have a few to give away...


----------



## Yellow (Aug 18, 2007)

J-san said:


> Hey Masaki, if you want shinies I have a few to give away...



Lol. I hate shinies except my shiny Umbreon. It's my only shiny pokemon I've ever used in an actual battle against someone. 


Shiny pokemon are never the nature I want. Like my shiny Raticate. Seriously WTF am I supposed to do with a shiny Raticate? It's useless.


Also where's that Blind Itachi guy? I came here to talk to him.¬___¬


----------



## Jazz (Aug 18, 2007)

Blind Itachi won't be on 'till Monday, he doesn't come on NF on the Weekend, must be some restriction thing.

EDIT: Where are you going Sept. 17th?


----------



## Yellow (Aug 18, 2007)

J-san said:


> Blind Itachi won't be on 'till Monday, he doesn't come on NF on the Weekend, must be some restriction thing.
> 
> EDIT: Where are you going Sept. 17th?



Oh I think I know why he doesn't come on Nf on weekends. That sucks. 

I'm gonna go visit my long time girlfriend on September 17th. I haven't been able to see her for so long due to being so far apart but she's coming to the U.S. September 17th. I'll be away from Nf until some time in late October or November possibly but I'll come back for Kamikazi's birthday though.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 18, 2007)

Yellow said:


> I have a good gible though. Any suugestions on what I should let it know as a Garchomp?



Standard Garchomp moves:
-Swords Dance
-Dragon Claw
-Earthquake
-Fire Blast/Fire Fang (FB if you wanna drop Skarmory and FF is for Bronzong)

Choice Band/Scarf Garchomp moves:
-Outrage
-Earthquake
-Stone Edge/Crunch
-Fire Blast/Fire Fang

Chain Chomp moves:
-Swords Dance
-Earthquake
-Fire Blast
-Draco Meteor

I've tried this set for fun on Shoddy and it has some pretty decent potential to tear up teams, granted you can set things up and having the other team crippled through status is great help as well.

Sub Chomp moves:
-Swords Dance
-Substitute
-Dragon Claw
-Fire Fang


----------



## Yellow (Aug 18, 2007)

The choice band set seems awesome. I don't really like outrage though. Should I replace outrage with another move cause I'm not feeling outrage on that set.:/


----------



## Masaki (Aug 18, 2007)

J-san said:


> Hey Masaki, if you want shinies I have a few to give away...





Yellow said:


> Lol. I hate shinies except my shiny Umbreon. It's my only shiny pokemon I've ever used in an actual battle against someone.
> 
> 
> Shiny pokemon are never the nature I want. Like my shiny Raticate. Seriously WTF am I supposed to do with a shiny Raticate? It's useless.
> ...



I just like to have them to say I have them.  The only shiny I ever found was a Graveller back in Gold, and then later my file got deleted.  But at the time, I was really glad the thing didn't self-destruct.  Also, my Zubat is a neutral nature, so that worked out too.

On the topic of natures, I do have quite a few natured Dittos, plus hopefully getting another today, so I can breed a Pokemon for you of adamant, modest, hasty, relaxed, or quiet natures.  Hopefully I'll find get one of the neutral natures eventually.



Duy Nguyen said:


> Standard Garchomp moves:
> -Swords Dance
> -Dragon Claw
> -Earthquake
> ...



There is no Fire Claw.  Maybe you meant Fire Fang?



Yellow said:


> The choice band set seems awesome. I don't really like outrage though. Should I replace outrage with another move cause I'm not feeling outrage on that set.:/



I personally think it's a good idea.  Outrage is a strong attack that you'll be using a few turns in a row, Choice Band or not, plus it's already a powerful and accurate attack.  So, it's kind of like Slaking + Giga Impact in a way.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 18, 2007)

^Woops I meant Fire Fang, I'll edit it.

Outrage is an awesome move especially for the Choice Scarf set. Most CSchomps are extremely end game sweeper only really coming in and out in the middle of battles to revenge kill using Earthquake, Stone Edge, etc. If you drop anything that can take good hits near end game, CSchomp's Outrage will rip teams apart.

As for the CBchomp set, you can go with Dragon Claw instead of Outrage if you want. But if you play well and shuffle their teams around to see what you're up against, you can set things up for CBchomp's nasty Outrage. With STAB and CB in effect Outrage has a base damage of 270. Nothing outside Steel types can come in safely on that CBed Outrage, the only way if you don't have a decent Wall is to revenge kill at best.


----------



## Jazz (Aug 18, 2007)

Well, Masaki, I have a few Extra Metagross', they're shiny if you want one.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 18, 2007)

J, your K-Dash sig is Prinny approved dood!


----------



## Masaki (Aug 18, 2007)

J-san said:


> Well, Masaki, I have a few Extra Metagross', they're shiny if you want one.



This is in.

What do you want?


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 18, 2007)

Anyone have an untouched Lati@s? Modest nature?


----------



## Jazz (Aug 18, 2007)

Masaki said:


> This is in.
> 
> What do you want?



I've got everything I want, So it's free.

It's Adamant, Lv. 62, And knows competitive moves, Explosion, Meteor Mash, HAmmer Arm, and Eartquake.


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 18, 2007)

Battle anyone?


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 18, 2007)

Question, does anyone think cloning is on par with hacking.


----------



## Jazz (Aug 18, 2007)

Nope, bu then again I use AR to clone so it could be specified as hacking.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Aug 18, 2007)

J-san said:


> Hey Masaki, if you want shinies I have a few to give away...



Free shinies? XO Whats the catch XP


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 18, 2007)

Hacking is worse then cloning, but personally I do  neither....


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 18, 2007)

Okay I might aswell answer.

I say if it is done within the game, the pokemon is still legit, the original data was originally made with the games coding meaning the pokemon is legit.

This is what I don't get with some of those typical run of the mill idiots on serebii, how can they put GTS cloning on par with hacking when the trick is done within the game, yes people can clone with AR's but that is not the point.

If it is done within the game, and if it only duplicates the data of the pokemon, it is legit, that is why most people are starting to lose respect for some of the anti cloners on that site.

No offense to any anti cloner here that are members of serebii, but to be honest, they are one of the most annoying fuckers around on that site.

Edit - And do you know whats funny, many of them are quick to call people cheaters, that is the reason I don't battle, just now someone made a topic about a person's kyogre out speeding his pokemon, having no knowledge that the kyogre could have been a CS Kyogre (I think it was CS, don't remember much.)


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 18, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Okay I might aswell answer.
> 
> I say if it is done within the game, the pokemon is still legit, the original data was originally made with the games coding meaning the pokemon is legit.
> 
> ...



Fixed.  

Anyway, yeah cloning is no big deal. As long as you got the poke why not make moar?


----------



## Tash (Aug 18, 2007)

I agree in some cases it's nessecary to clone. For instance there is one leafstone in the entire game and more than one pokemon that evolves using one. So in order to get the national pokedex you either trade for some one elses single leafstone thus making them unable to fully complete the game or you clone. I consider it an extra gamers edge like EVs and IVs. Its not hacking unless you directly mess with the games code.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 18, 2007)

I found like 20 leaf stones underground.


----------



## Quon (Aug 18, 2007)

Bulbasaur
squirtle
chikorita
cyndaquil
mudkip



if anyone have these for trades to tell  *hugs*


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 18, 2007)

Quon said:


> Bulbasaur
> squirtle
> chikorita
> *cyndaquil
> ...



I could breed these guys....


----------



## Quon (Aug 18, 2007)

yay *love*

umm what do i have to give you for them? 


not sure what i can offer but ill try to check if i have anythin you might need


----------



## Tash (Aug 18, 2007)

~M~ said:


> I found like 20 leaf stones underground.



O RLY......


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 18, 2007)

Swajio said:


> O RLY......


Yeah. I'm knee deep in 'em.  


Quon said:


> yay *love*
> 
> umm what do i have to give you for them?
> 
> ...



I dunno. Offers?


----------



## Quon (Aug 18, 2007)

umm dont know really what to offer


what you looking for?

Feebas or so?


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 18, 2007)

Well I have a milotic already....A modest or adamant ditto?


----------



## Quon (Aug 18, 2007)

nope, my ditto is jolly


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 18, 2007)

Hm. A female adamant gible?


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 18, 2007)

wow wow wow, I think this is best suited in the trading thread.


----------



## Quon (Aug 18, 2007)

no sorry M 


gomenasai Silent Storm, continued there now


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi ~M~

I herd u liek mudkipz


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 18, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Hi ~M~
> 
> I herd u liek mudkipz



watz u got againtz mdukipz


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 18, 2007)

Wut u want sum shit? im talking to ~M~ now gtfo before i get the jews here 

u been warned


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 18, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Hi ~M~
> 
> I herd u liek mudkipz



 I heard u liek Blisseyz.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 18, 2007)

M, what Pokemon do you want for the Cydnaquil and Mudkip?


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 18, 2007)

Of course  they do it rite afterall 

*Wonders if theres a hardcore BlisseyXSnorlax hardcore doujin somewhere*


----------



## Masaki (Aug 18, 2007)

J-san said:


> I've got everything I want, So it's free.
> 
> It's Adamant, Lv. 62, And knows competitive moves, Explosion, Meteor Mash, HAmmer Arm, and Eartquake.



...Nice.

Now, what should I trade...


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 18, 2007)

~M~ said:


> I heard u liek Blisseyz.


Want to be introduced to madam blizz  

(Rethinks team lineups)


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 18, 2007)

Masaki said:


> M, what Pokemon do you want for the Cydnaquil and Mudkip?


A modest/adamant ditto or adamant female gible would be nic. 


Hero's Card said:


> Of course  they do it rite afterall
> 
> *Wonders if theres a hardcore BlisseyXSnorlax hardcore doujin somewhere*


 


Silent Storm said:


> Want to be introduced to madam blizz
> 
> (Rethinks team lineups)



You callin me out?


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 18, 2007)

Battle anyone? :]

Theres a reason why we call Blissey the nurse of  sex  death


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 18, 2007)

> You callin me out?


Ofcourse not, still need to complete my Togekiss XD.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 18, 2007)

My chomp will impregnatekill your blissey in no time.


----------



## Quon (Aug 18, 2007)

i could battle but got no team on 100

got 3 on 50 but not ev trained (still have to figure out how to do and what to do)


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 18, 2007)

Lol noob  

My Blissey can withstand your Garchomp any day and scare it with ice beamz. 

This is not a warning this is a promise.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 18, 2007)

Quon said:


> i could battle but got no team on 100
> 
> got 3 on 50 but not ev trained (still have to figure out how to do and what to do)



Wi-Fi auto level's poke to the desired lvl.  

Hero: Pft. Bitch plz. My chomp could kill your Blissey three times over. I ain't ascareded of beamz.


----------



## Quon (Aug 18, 2007)

uhm okay i guess i would try then, i would get my ass kicked but sure why not


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 18, 2007)

~M~ said:


> My chomp will impregnatekill your blissey in no time.



Bold words, but my garchomp will Seduce, yes its female kill your garchomp anyday.


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 18, 2007)

Lets do it 

6 vs 6 Me and you. Now. In the lobby

doing it rite 

()


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 18, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Bold words, but my garchomp will Seduce, yes its female kill your garchomp anyday.



Mine will leaveyouwithbabiezandrunoutrun yours surer then you touch yourself at nite.


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 18, 2007)

Battle anyone? D:

~M~: My Blissey is like those bondage freaks... she will whip your Garchy into a bitch


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 18, 2007)

I'll kill your blissey with a ferocious luvdisc!


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 18, 2007)

Luvdick... To think I had to fight that monster...Time to use my secret weapon...

Blissey use Lez sex

Its over I won


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 18, 2007)

Not quite. 

I still have a caterpie.  

One tackle and your a gonner.


----------



## Quon (Aug 18, 2007)

my Bidoof wins all


----------



## Jazz (Aug 18, 2007)

Bidoof>ALL


----------



## Tash (Aug 18, 2007)

Mudkips> all ur pok3ym@n$


----------



## Serp (Aug 18, 2007)

Hallo All


----------



## Jazz (Aug 18, 2007)

Ello there Serp

would you like a cup o' tea?


----------



## Tash (Aug 18, 2007)

Hello serp.


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 18, 2007)

Serp.

I heard u liek it


----------



## Serp (Aug 19, 2007)

I hatez0rs teh Tea 
I lieks teh Poison


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 19, 2007)

As I said some weeks ago and as we are... witnessing this place is dead D:

I demand this thread to be moved to the HoU and the plaza.



(Battle anyone? )


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 19, 2007)

I agree. Mods revive this thread!!


----------



## Mangekyou Itachi (Aug 20, 2007)

does anybody know what a good nature for a salamence would be im thinking adamant or lonely and a tyranitar im thinking brave or adamant


----------



## Tash (Aug 20, 2007)

TTar-->Adamant
Smence-->Modest for special attacker,OR adamant for physical attacker.


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 20, 2007)

Interesting news that I found on smogon 

GAMEFREAKS ARE GIVING (Japanese)PSYDUCKS IF U GIEV A AMERICAN PONYTA

Blind quick to the GTSfuckmobile to get our psyducks


----------



## Masaki (Aug 21, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Interesting news that I found on smogon
> 
> GAMEFREAKS ARE GIVING (Japanese)PSYDUCKS IF U GIEV A AMERICAN PONYTA
> 
> Blind quick to the GTSfuckmobile to get our psyducks



IMMA DOIN IT.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 21, 2007)

Any of you guys wanna battle?


----------



## Shiron (Aug 21, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Interesting news that I found on smogon
> 
> GAMEFREAKS ARE GIVING (Japanese)PSYDUCKS IF U GIEV A AMERICAN PONYTA
> 
> Blind quick to the GTSfuckmobile to get our psyducks


Nice. However, my quota on Japanese Pokemon is already full, so I won't really bother with this. It's more likely than not that I wouldn't get one and that someone else would snag up my Ponyta anyways, so I don't see a reason to really bother with this.


----------



## Jazz (Aug 21, 2007)

Gah, I'm far too lazy to get a Psyduck right now... One of you chumps gimme one


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 21, 2007)

J-san you dint read did you? 

It says that THEY will either trade your Ponyta offer(With psyduck) or they will put Psyduck up for trade so you can exchange them for your Ponyta

I'll be a good guy and give them the first Ponyta I see 
Bad thing its a... normal psyduck without any unique moves (Nasty plot would be nice...)

Shiron nice avy/sig btw.^^


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 21, 2007)

does anyone have a swablu or trapinch they are willing to trade


----------



## Masaki (Aug 21, 2007)

AJpinecrest2 said:


> does anyone have a swablu or trapinch they are willing to trade



Trade for what?


----------



## Roll (Aug 21, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle? It'll be my first time battling online.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 22, 2007)

lol I don't even know how to work the Wifi.


----------



## Samurai G (Aug 22, 2007)

dang havent been to this thread in along time ,hey skeet do u still have a light ball man and kino-chan i will battle u , just tell me ur friends codes , and no ubers either .


----------



## Shiron (Aug 22, 2007)

Apparently there's supposed to be a Manaphy give away at US Toys R Us stores on September 29th:


I'm going to try and get it, if nothing else than for how valuable it will become in trades.


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 22, 2007)

Nice 

It should help people that dont have it and its a nice pokemon overall(I prefer Jirachi ) though I believe it isn't strong enough to be uber either.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 22, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Nice
> 
> It should help people that dont have it and its a nice pokemon overall(I prefer Jirachi ) though I believe it isn't strong enough to be uber either.


Nah. Manaphy is generally agreed upon to be in the OU tier, I believe. Still a pretty nice Pokemon though, regardless.


----------



## Jazz (Aug 22, 2007)

Shiron said:


> Nah. Manaphy is generally agreed upon to be in the OU tier, I believe. Still a pretty nice Pokemon though, regardless.



Yeah, everyone who's faced me knows my Manaphy rocks


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh yea Manaphy rocks with tail glow and all though I'm glad it doesnt have a instant recovery move like Celebi/Mew or a quick recovery like Jirachi @_@
It seems Manaphy is still in the OU tier :X

Btw Shiron and J-san have you tried shoddy?


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 22, 2007)

Rest + Hydration + Rain Dance support = :x


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 22, 2007)

True. Its a pity that one may get into you and power up on the rest and surely kill it D:
and with all this Ttar running around...image getting caught on a sandstorm while doing rest...


----------



## Dre (Aug 23, 2007)

does any one feell like battling now?  im trying to test this thing out for my brother and im not sure if its working or w/e


----------



## Masaki (Aug 24, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Rest + Hydration + Rain Dance support = :x



People act like Manaphy is the only one who can do that.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 24, 2007)

True. I'd prefer something like
Lanturn@Leftovers
Volt Absorb
-Rest
-Aqua Ring
-Surf
-Thunderbolt (For kicking in Electivire's Motor Drive)

Electivire
-Shock Wave (for taking advantage of Lanturn's Volt Absorb)
-Fire Punch
-Ice Punch
-Thunder Punch

Or something like that to that Manaphy combo.


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 24, 2007)

^Hmm... for double battle?

If so then you how about switching  Fpunch for BBreak or Cross chop to deal with Ttar and Weavile? ^^ They receive neutral damage from everything and Lanturn wont do much to Ttar thanks to Sandstorm @_@

I was thinking of a Follow me Togekiss + Nasty plot Azelf 

Togekiss @ Lum berry/Leftovers
Calm: 252 Spdef 252 Def 4 HP

-Follow me (Always goes first if I'm not mistaken)
-Wish
-Protect (When the worst comes to worst with Azelf... explode + protect is the way to go :])
-Air slash

Azelf@Life orb
Modest: 252 Spatt 252 Speed 4 Att

-Nasty plot
-Psychic
-Tbolt
-Explosion/Flamethrower 

Anyways this set w/o explosion gets walled by Blissey


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 24, 2007)

Shiron said:


> True. I'd prefer something like
> Lanturn@Leftovers
> Volt Absorb
> -Rest
> ...



thats too much to do without hurting you opponent, you might try using discharge since it hits every1.



> I was thinking of a Follow me Togekiss + Nasty plot Azelf



haha follow me is great in DB, i have a UU team and my follow me user is clefable. 

Support
252 def, 252 HP, 6 Sdef.@lefties

follow me
moonlight
cosmic power
light screen

main purpose, support by being the bait.
its great cos it can learn cosmic power too, after just 1 or 2 stat up it only takes less than 10% from everything lol.... then just recovers with left overs xD... sometimes gotta watch out for roarers so a team mate with taunt would help 8)


----------



## Shiron (Aug 24, 2007)

How so?
-Electivire used Fire/Ice/Thunder Punch on the opponent (since Lanturn would be fully healed at this point).
-Lanturn used Aqua Ring
*Opponents turn.*
-Electivire uses Shock Wave if Lanturn is still hurt after Leftovers + Aqua Ring. If not, uses another punch.
-Lanturn uses Thunderbolt on Electivire to activate Motor Drive
-Electivire: Same thing
-Lanturn: Either Rests or uses it's offensive move (Surf/Ice Beam/Thunderbolt/whatever) depending on it's damage amount.

But basically though, my point was Water Absorb/Volt Absorb beat out Hydration, especially, unlike in this scenario, when they are partnered with a Pokemon that knows Heal Bell anyways.


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 24, 2007)

Masaki said:


> People act like Manaphy is the only one who can do that.


What other Pokemon knows Hydration? I thought it was unique to Manaphy but I honestly have never cared to check.

And I just made that point due to the whole "Manaphy's lack of a quick recovery" comment. And yeah, I understand it isn't exactly quick recovery because it requires a set up move but if used in tandem with a Rain Dance team it can be quite the nuisance. I know having faced one on PBR in the past. Especially when you're trying to special wall it with a non-CM Bliss.


----------



## Roll (Aug 24, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> What other Pokemon knows Hydration? I thought it was unique to Manaphy but I honestly have never cared to check.



The only other pokemon that has hydoration as an ability I think is Seel see.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 24, 2007)

Shiron said:


> How so?
> -Electivire used Fire/Ice/Thunder Punch on the opponent (since Lanturn would be fully healed at this point).
> -Lanturn used Aqua Ring
> *Opponents turn.*
> ...



lol u missed the point, discharge hits every1. so it doesnt matter if it hits either of those pokemon, but at thesame time it will damage opponent and activate your team's abilities  no need for individual hittings.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 24, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> What other Pokemon knows Hydration? I thought it was unique to Manaphy but I honestly have never cared to check.
> 
> And I just made that point due to the whole "Manaphy's lack of a quick recovery" comment. And yeah, I understand it isn't exactly quick recovery because it requires a set up move but if used in tandem with a Rain Dance team it can be quite the nuisance. I know having faced one on PBR in the past. Especially when you're trying to special wall it with a non-CM Bliss.


Rain Dance is just asking for Thunder spamming though... That's why I don't like relying on it, except in cases where I know my opponent won't be able to take advantage of that. Letting it use Aqua Ring and giving it Leftovers should help it out with that, but it will still go out in a few hits with that. Not to mention it with Rest, it has to sleep for two turns anyways, allowing it to be KO'd (unless you give it a Chesto berry or something instead of Leftovers, but then you don't have the advantage of the easy healing each turn, or if you have it's partner be one that can take some hits from Thunder much better than Manaphy and have it use Follow Me, which would probably work).


Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol u missed the point, discharge hits every1. so it doesnt matter if it hits either of those pokemon, but at thesame time it will damage opponent and activate your team's abilities  no need for individual hittings.


Ah, I see. Okay then.


----------



## Spiral Man (Aug 24, 2007)

I need to battle.
4vs4


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 24, 2007)

Shiron said:


> Rain Dance is just asking for Thunder spamming though... That's why I don't like relying on it, except in cases where I know my opponent won't be able to take advantage of that. Letting it use Aqua Ring and giving it Leftovers should help it out with that, but it will still go out in a few hits with that. Not to mention it with Rest, it has to sleep for two turns anyways, allowing it to be KO'd (unless you give it a Chesto berry or something instead of Leftovers, but then you don't have the advantage of the easy healing each turn, or if you have it's partner be one that can take some hits from Thunder much better than Manaphy and have it use Follow Me, which would probably work).



Well Tbolt is (way)more popular than thunder so it isn't necessary to worry about Thunder ^^

and about the Lanturn  It's better if you went with the standard special sponge... 



> Name: Standard Special Sponge
> move 1: Thunder Wave
> move 2: Surf
> move 3: Thunderbolt
> ...



Switch Tbolt for Discharge and surf for aqua ring and done :]
Still in OU even with support (Like reflect/light screen or maybe some speed boosts) Lanturn is still in danger of getting walled completely by many pokemon (Blissey I'm talking to you )


----------



## Twilit (Aug 26, 2007)

Anybody up for a quick battle? I don't EV train, so you're sure to win unless you don't either. 

Any level's okay with me. Tell me if you want to use legendaries or not. 

...Anybody?


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 27, 2007)

Ressurection D:


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 27, 2007)

IV battle anyone?


----------



## Samurai G (Aug 27, 2007)

i want a gym battle ,i;'ve challegned like 4 of the gyms and i only got one battle from blind and i lost at that battle weeks ago ,now I'm ready for a battle just waiting for one of the gym leaders to give me one .


----------



## Tash (Aug 27, 2007)

Kamina if your on again today I'll do it, just send me a PM.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Aug 28, 2007)

<- Just got back into pokemon and I think I'll be able to have a team ready for online play in 2 months or so assuming I'm not too busy.

Hmph! I'm not sure what kind of team I should build though. I wanted to have a team of mostly normals with maybe 1 dragon, but getting the normal type pokemon is damn hard.

edit: Damn I wish there was a way to get battle points faster so I could get all the ev booster and find out what some of the more expensive stuff does. And don't even get me started on money. Damn you Giga Impact!


----------



## FFLN (Aug 28, 2007)

Just battle up to the first battle against Palmer, beat him, then forfeit the next challenge and start all over again. That way you don't have to deal with more powerful Pokemon and movesets.


----------



## Tash (Aug 28, 2007)

Lol I could never even beat Palmer. I'm starting to get back into the game my Xbox distracted me.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 28, 2007)

Serebii did update the Egg movelist by adding chain breeding details...

FINALLY! ...


----------



## Shiron (Aug 28, 2007)

Ah, great news. That will certainly come in handy. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 30, 2007)

Today I fought my friend... he had higher levels(avg 60~90) than me and my highest was my starmie(74)... and I swept him 

Btw is it true you cant battle level 50/100 like in wi-fi?
Because i'm sure i would of had won with only salamence if it werent for the massive level difference


----------



## Tash (Aug 30, 2007)

EV are probably why you couldn't sweep assuming you played Salamence right.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 30, 2007)

Judgemento said:


> Today I fought my friend... he had higher levels(avg 60~90) than me and my highest was my starmie(74)... and I swept him
> 
> Btw is it true you cant battle level 50/100 like in wi-fi?
> Because i'm sure i would of had won with only salamence if it werent for the massive level difference



You can set the level to 50 or 100 if you invite the other on wifi matches but i've never done a regular linkup match so i dunno about that.


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 30, 2007)

Swajio said:


> EV are probably why you couldn't sweep assuming you played Salamence right.





> had won with only salamence if it werent for the *massive level difference*



Yes I EV train them properly and  IV check my pokemon >_>

Hmm let me make it more specific.

My salamence was lv 70 and he had a Groudon(Lv 89) out... I DDed then  he used Fire blast and then I began to attack but my damage even with DD + Life orb and was 2HKO at best because of him being level 89 >_> 

Anyways the first time he won because he used and ALL out uber team and he even had 2 level 100's  (It ended 1 vs 1 He had speed deoxys(Level 100) and I had latios(lv 70)).

Second time we fought w/o ubers and well we betted one of our pokemon  He wanted my Jirachi... I wanted his Deoxys (Attack )

The result? Well lets just say I now have a Deoxys


----------



## Tash (Aug 30, 2007)

Oh sorry I thought you were using wi-fi. I should start playing this game again.


----------



## Xell (Aug 31, 2007)

The Friendcode thread isn't very active.

My Friendcode

3866 5658 3530   PM me if you add me


----------



## omni1337 (Aug 31, 2007)

Battle anyone friendcode in sig.
Pm me or add on msn.


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 1, 2007)

lmao SPPF has just got owned by Nsider for the second time


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 2, 2007)

K who wants to battle? 

My wi-fi is super dead so it will take a while to ressurect... (*Doesnt expect anyone to battle me)

But if someone wants to battle then I'll get it up quickly


----------



## Tash (Sep 3, 2007)

This thread needs to be recycled. A new D/P thread would attract people.


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 3, 2007)

> It's called a fucking competitive standard, people. Why is it so bloody hard for you to understand that this is how we compete in this game. We don't use ubers (see signature quote) because they are statistically unbalanced. And to all of you who know what EV training is and still choose not to, don't even think about challenging someone competent, because it results in your total defeat and a string of people calling you lazy, which you obviously are for ignoring the advanced training methods. I am sick and tired of how slothful, stubborn, and inadaptive people like you are. And before you pull out the "it's a game, we play it our way" excuse once again, let me offer my response to that right now: If you want to play with your own methods, I've no problem with that, as long as you don't take it against players like me who actually care about maintaining a status quo in the online Pokemon battling circuit.
> 
> In summation, either learn to play like the rest of the competent competitors, or stay the fuck away from us.



You this is coming form a 19 year person who gets so worked up about people  play the game how they like. He obviously has no life to react like this.

Bah I am going to counter him anyways.



> It's called a fucking competitive standard, people. Why is it so bloody hard for you to understand that this is how we compete in this game.



So you speak for every competitive player in the world right, you decide how they play the game right, please just shut up.



> We don't use ubers (see signature quote) because they are statistically unbalanced. And to all of you who know what EV training is and still choose not to, don't even think about challenging someone competent, because it results in your total defeat and a string of people calling you lazy



Sounds more like people being sore losers over a game aimed at children, no one should care what others say, but it is pretty obvious you do.



> which you obviously are for ignoring the advanced training methods. I am sick and tired of how slothful, stubborn, and inadaptive people like you are.



So what you are telling me is that you are sick of children using ubers, but wait, little kids know what ev's, Iv's, and natures are, they know how to do ev spreading and IV hatching, so when they use ubers, they are lazy.

Look at yourself, you are ranting on about little kids playing the game how they want, and you are 19 years old.


> And before you pull out the "it's a game, we play it our way" excuse once again, let me offer my response to that right now: If you want to play with your own methods, I've no problem with that, as long as you don't take it against players like me who actually care about maintaining a status quo in the online Pokemon battling circuit.



Again with thinking you know what everyone thinks, give it a rest, it is sad because there are more people like you that take children's game way too seriously.



> In summation, either learn to play like the rest of the competent competitors, or stay the fuck away from us.



Its funny, you said you don't mind people playing the game, yet now you are saying play how e play, or don't play at all.

If you are reading this, I don't use ubers, because they don't appeal to me, but the reason I defend uber users in debates is because there are losers like you that continually flame them for them not playing by your holy standards. 

It is pretty obvious you got owned by an uber team and is upset, but it is time people like you face the reality:-

*Its a game, especially a game aimed at children, hating children for something they don't understand and putting them on par with alcoholics is childish and pathetic, especially seeing as you are 19.

*No matter what you do, people will continue to use ubers unless Nintendo makes it impossible to use them, so ranting on about a children's game makes you retarded.

*Just because battling is important to you, you feel like you should decide for every pokemon fan how they should play the game, you are an equivalent to and extremist anti cloner, you know that, let it go.

My suggestions would be to:-

*Sell your PBR if you don't like facing n00bs(to you people that use ubers) and use D/P for battling, there you can make your own set of rules.

*Live with the face that people play the game different to you, and there is nothing you can do to stop it.

*Stop playing pokemon if you can't accept people playing the game different to your standards.


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 3, 2007)

Lol SilentStorm whats this?
You dint give link so I dont understand(The whole thing). My guess its a forum thread somewhere on SPPF


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 3, 2007)

Pokecommunity 

TTGL 23


Funny, I can only post a few differences between pokecommunty and SPPF.

PC mods know how to mod.
PC focuses on other aspects other than pokemon gaming.
PC does not lag every ten minutes

But they share these things in common.

The members are overreacting n00bs.
Their sets suck, also very rare to find good players.
They are quick to call people hackers when they lose (not speaking from personal experience)

It s also funny, smogoners were right about these two sites, atleast bulbagarden has common sense.


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 3, 2007)

Question.
Is this about the random battle thing on PBR?
Where you can have battles with everyone w/o exchanging FC?

If it is then that guy has failed... He should know  that not everyone will run with his rules... I lol at him


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 3, 2007)

Yes oddly enough it is, another thread was made about there being too many n00bs on random wifi mode and the thread I linked to was a continuation.


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 3, 2007)

batle anyone?


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 4, 2007)

God what was I thinking training a dusknoir, I nearly got owned because of it. >_>


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 4, 2007)

Yea Dusknoir is good on theory but in combat pretty much everything in OU (Except well... Cresselia and Blissey)  can fully counter it.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 4, 2007)

HP is too low. That is its major weakness.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 4, 2007)

^It has massive DEF and SDEF to make up for it's lack of HP and an instant pseudo-healing move in Pain Split.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 4, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^It has massive DEF and SDEF to make up for it's lack of HP and an instant pseudo-healing move in Pain Split.


Duy do you still play,if yeah where at?


----------



## FFLN (Sep 4, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^It has massive DEF and SDEF to make up for it's lack of HP and an instant pseudo-healing move in Pain Split.



Even with its massive defenses though, it can't hold out too long against a sweeper. The usefulness of Pain Split will depend upon the opponent's Pokemon, since it'll benefit the most from using it against high HP or bulky Pokemon. Anyway, the low HP and high defenses pretty much just evens it out overall. It's an okay wall, but when I've battled against it, it didn't seem to last too long against my sweepers. Hm, I suppose there is a pretty good strategy that can be used with it though... just not as a straight wall.

I would breed and train more Pokemon, but it just takes too long for me to do it. A combination of good IVs and correct nature just takes too much time that could be used for other things. I would need to breed and train two more Pokemon before my team is fully covered. My team is halfway covered as it is, but there are a few Pokemon that'll just totally throw off my team right now.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 5, 2007)

*@ Skeets:* I stopped playing for a while because I was playing Luminous Arc and it was near the end of summer so that meant partying and going out back to back. I might get back into playing on Wi-Fi, but that all depends on how school treats me. I do play on Shoddy Battle from time to time though.

*FFLN:* Yea, I can't see Dusknoir as a full tank, it's just around to piss people off with WoW.


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 5, 2007)

Duy username?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 5, 2007)

Judgemento said:


> Duy username?



My username on Shoddy is Duy Nguyen...

Don't expect much, my team on Shoddy is just for fun kicks and laughs.


----------



## El Torero (Sep 5, 2007)

What would you change in this team?
Tyranitar/Garchomp/Gliscor/Gengar/Bronzorg/Cradily


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 5, 2007)

Diego Serrano said:


> What would you change in this team?
> Tyranitar/Garchomp/Gliscor/Gengar/Bronzorg/Cradily


Possibly changing Gengar to something that can counter a Weavile better. Weavile seriously cripples everyone on your team not named Bronzong. And even Bronzong can't take repeated attacks from the Choice Band Weavile (2 or 3?) variety. 

The rest of your team works very well together, though. SandStream. D:


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 5, 2007)

umn...nvm...I need to learn how I can get Tailow to learn both Brave bird and Sky Attack via breeding.  I tried use it on Sneasel with Punishment and Ice Punch but I only get one.


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 5, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Possibly changing Gengar to something that can counter a Weavile better. Weavile seriously cripples everyone on your team not named Bronzong. And even Bronzong can't take repeated attacks from the Choice Band Weavile (2 or 3?) variety.
> 
> The rest of your team works very well together, though. SandStream. D:



Why "D:" sandstream? D:
I believe from his set that hes going for a sandstream team so its cool...
Plus Cradily takes everything Weavile can hit him with and recover everything... given it has max def EV.
He could also change Gengar for Metagross if he has massive problems with it (Which if he plays his cards right I doubt he will)


----------



## Shiron (Sep 5, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> umn...nvm...I need to learn how I can get Tailow to learn both Brave bird and Sky Attack via breeding.  I tried use it on Sneasel with Punishment and Ice Punch but I only get one.


Impossible; you'lll only be able to get one or the othr on Tailow.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 5, 2007)

Recreation said:


> Impossible; you'lll only be able to get one or the othr on Tailow.



ok....
....
....
Which attack is better?


----------



## FFLN (Sep 6, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> ok....
> ....
> ....
> Which attack is better?



Well... one is a two-turn 140 damage attack while the other one is a one-turn 120 damage recoil attack. Since this is Swellow that's going to be using this, it probably won't be able to take too many hits, if even one. So... it would probably be best to give it an attack that utilizes its high speed stat, which would be Brave Bird.


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 7, 2007)

=/.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 7, 2007)

So Yeah im not like a Pokemon junky though I do loves it so.Well I need some advice I just cannot decided on what pokemon to use there are the only three I have decided on so far.

Zangoose
Weavile
Seviper

so any advice on who else to use?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd say Weavile


----------



## Tash (Sep 7, 2007)

Garchomp is always good.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 8, 2007)

Ok so here is my team but I have not fully gotten all the pokemon this is my over all plan.I don't have any Item Ideas im just gonna add Items after I get the over all team.

Zangoose - Immunity
Swords Dance 
Crush Claw 
Shadow Ball
Aerial Ace

Weavile - Pressure
Icy Wind
Metal Claw
Dark Pulse
Brick Break

Seviper - Shed Skin
Body Slam
Poison Tail
Crunch
Haze

Ninetails - Flash Fire
Will - O - Wisp
Extrasensory
Fire Blast
Rest

Ambipom - Technician
Swift
Double Hit
Nasty Plot
Thunder

Scizor - Technician
Razor Wind
Night Slash
Iron Head
Swords Dance

So yes input would be appreciated but please don't be to harsh or call me a newb or anything please.


----------



## Tash (Sep 8, 2007)

The GD is different from the rest of the forum that way, people are generally nicer here. Consider Baton Pass on Ambipom


----------



## Brooke (Sep 8, 2007)

Which one is worse Swift or Double Hit?


----------



## Tash (Sep 8, 2007)

Swift is good if you want accuracy bad but it's power is very low. I forget if Ambipom can learn Aerial Ace but if it can substitute swift for that. Do you use Smogon for your movesets?


----------



## Brooke (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh well Im not to sure if he can use areial ace either ill have to check into that.Smogon?? whats that?


----------



## JJsuperuler (Sep 8, 2007)

basically the same as the others sjuyt more 3d


----------



## Tash (Sep 8, 2007)

Smogon has ready made movesets and EV layouts for your pokemon.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 8, 2007)

Anyone else play on Shoddy here?


----------



## Tash (Sep 8, 2007)

Uhhh Shoddy?


----------



## Brooke (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah whats Shoddy?? If you don't mind me askin


----------



## Tash (Sep 8, 2007)

Toothpick did ya checkout Smogon?


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 8, 2007)

Sure thing. Tell me when you're ready and I'll join the main server.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 8, 2007)

Ok I made my team and im on the server


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 8, 2007)

I sent a challenge but you rejected it.


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh Tenshi you play too? 

We should battle sometimes :]


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 9, 2007)

lol I had a dream I was beating Dynamic Dragon by four pokemon 0_o, then my wifi conveniently cut off ;_;.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 9, 2007)

^Haha, oh wow.

Do you have a grudge against him or something or have you not been able to beat him? xD


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 9, 2007)

Not a grudge, he was the first person to beat me here, but it was a close match though, got haxed by his Aero,


----------



## Xell (Sep 9, 2007)

I finally caught a Mesprit and now I have to catch Cresselia. ;_; *shoots himself*


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 9, 2007)

Lol idk why but everytime I catch Cresselia its adamant @_____________@


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 9, 2007)

Did you save after you talked to it on Crescent Island?

The IVs and nature are set as soon as you talk to it on the island and it runs away.


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 9, 2007)

Yes...

I think I'll stay with a Blissey for my Spwalling needs.


----------



## Yellow (Sep 9, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Did you save after you talked to it on Crescent Island?
> 
> The IVs and nature are set as soon as you talk to it on the island and it runs away.



Lol. That sucks but I thought as much since Latios was the same in Ruby. I should really get to catching Cresselia already but I'm lazy and busy.


All mah other legendaries are awesome though and I just have an awesome Lucario.

Does anyone know when there'll be an event in the U.S. or they haven't announced any yet?


----------



## Shiron (Sep 9, 2007)

An event for what?


----------



## Tash (Sep 9, 2007)

For Darkrai or Deoxys probably.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 9, 2007)

My friend is obsessed with Darkrai lol he would love it if there was an event.


----------



## Yellow (Sep 10, 2007)

Recreation said:


> An event for what?



Anything currently unobtainable in the U.S. or just any Nintendo event in general.

I don't usually check to see if there's going to be one so I was just wondering. And yeah I'd really want a Dakrai but I'm not gonna trade for one. I'd rather get it and train it myself.=/

EDIT: Shiron right? I've been wondering who you were. I though we had another new mod.


----------



## Shiron (Sep 10, 2007)

This is the only event that I know of at this time:
Link to FMA to veiw online

And yes, I'm Shiron.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 10, 2007)

Need to...go...to...Toys....


btw, I have some Chimchar, Tailows with Brave Bird and Sky Attack, and Snealsels with Ice Punch and Punishment...if u want to trade for a vulpix and growlithe, PM me.

Code 068827895344


----------



## Brooke (Sep 11, 2007)

So I needs some advice on a team I wanna make just pokemon wise not attacks,anyone wants to look over it and see what you think?


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 11, 2007)

toothpick said:


> So I needs some advice on a team I wanna make just pokemon wise not attacks,anyone wants to look over it and see what you think?



can I interest u for a trade?


----------



## Brooke (Sep 11, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> can I interest u for a trade?



depends on what


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 11, 2007)

toothpick said:


> depends on what



Chimchar(x2), Taillows with Brave Bird and Sky Attack, and Snealsels with Ice Punch(2) and Punishment(2), Koffing, Aipom, Female Wobbuffet for any of these:

Lunatone,
Mawile
Zangoose
Lotad
Sableye
Seviper
Shuckle
Ekans
Growlithe
Vulpix


----------



## Brooke (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't really need any of those I have all of them except for the Taillows which I don't need.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 11, 2007)

toothpick said:


> I don't really need any of those I have all of them except for the Taillows which I don't need.



Um...and other PKMN because I also have pre-evole forms like Horsea and such.


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Sep 11, 2007)

who has gotten some shinys off the pokerader?


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 11, 2007)

CrimsonWolf said:


> who has gotten some shinys off the pokerader?



Not me but I have a Shiny Machop just yesterday.


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 11, 2007)

Linkaro, battle?.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 11, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Linkaro, battle?.



um......not now...I got school...maybe around 3:00 pm PT.

Storm, trade later?


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 11, 2007)

What do you have.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 11, 2007)

Chimchar(x2), Taillows with Brave Bird and Sky Attack, and Snealsels with Ice Punch(2) and Punishment(2), Koffing, Aipom, Female Wobbuffet, Evee and a Shiny Machop....and more pre-evolve form for any of these:

Lunatone,
Mawile
Zangoose
Lotad
Sableye
Seviper
Shuckle
Ekans
Growlithe
Vulpix

all that comes with this fa of my original team.
"My Heart Does Not Sing Tra La La"


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 11, 2007)

Bah, don't need them.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 11, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Bah, don't need them.



uh....electrike, sandslash, exeggcute,surskit, cherubi, croagunk, munchlax, tyrogue, yanma, whismer, nidoran F, scyther, snubbull, shuppet, gulpin, skorupi. magnemite, omanyte, Feebas, crabudis, shieldon, the starters.


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 11, 2007)

Nope, don't need those.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 11, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Nope, don't need those.



do u want anything?


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 11, 2007)

lol, well you don't have anything I need =/.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 11, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> lol, well you don't have anything I need =/.



I have that DNA PKMN.


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 12, 2007)

And so do I


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 12, 2007)

I want a Deoxy. D:


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 12, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I want a Deoxy. D:



Chimchar(x2), Taillows with Brave Bird and Sky Attack, and Snealsels with Ice Punch(2) and Punishment(2), Koffing, Aipom, Female Wobbuffet, Evee and a Shiny Machop, electrike, sandslash, exeggcute,surskit, cherubi, croagunk, munchlax, tyrogue, yanma, whismer, nidoran F, scyther, snubbull, shuppet, gulpin, skorupi. magnemite, omanyte, Feebas, crabudis, shieldon, Lavitar,  the starters are up to trade for these:

Lunatone,
Sableye
Shuckle
Ekans
Growlithe
Vulpix
u...I'll need my Pokedex for more

I can give u Deoxy but I will need it back.



Silent Storm said:


> And so do I



um.....all of 26 ABC's Unown.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 12, 2007)

Give me Deoxy but you'll need it back? Not interested then.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 12, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Give me Deoxy but you'll need it back? Not interested then.



ummm....do u have Jarachi or Meww or Cleibi?  If yes.,...then it's your's then


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 12, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> Chimchar(x2), Taillows with Brave Bird and Sky Attack, and Snealsels with Ice Punch(2) and Punishment(2), Koffing, Aipom, Female Wobbuffet, Evee and a Shiny Machop, electrike, sandslash, exeggcute,surskit, cherubi, croagunk, munchlax, tyrogue, yanma, whismer, nidoran F, scyther, snubbull, shuppet, gulpin, skorupi. magnemite, omanyte, Feebas, crabudis, shieldon, the starters are up to trade for these:
> 
> Lunatone,
> Sableye
> ...



I don't like Unown.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 12, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> I don't like Unown.



can u tell me what u might want for the other PKMN?

EDIT:  Let me put Lavitar as another PKMN I'm offering.


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 12, 2007)

I really don't need any pokemon, thanks anyways.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 12, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> I really don't need any pokemon, thanks anyways.



man...and I need those PKMN...thanks though...


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 13, 2007)

bah, want to battle.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 13, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> bah, want to battle.



If I can find some conection here in CSU, then yes.

btw, I got a new DS, my FC is 068827895944


For anyone who cares for trading:
*Wanted:*
Lunatone,
Sableye
Shuckle
Ekans
Vulpix
Nidoran-M


I will give out:
Chimchar(x2), Taillows with Brave Bird and Sky Attack, and Snealsels with Ice Punch(2) and Punishment(2), Koffing, Aipom, Female Wobbuffet, Evee and a Shiny Machop, electrike, sandslash, exeggcute,surskit, cherubi, croagunk, munchlax, tyrogue, yanma, whismer, nidoran F, scyther, snubbull, shuppet, gulpin, skorupi. magnemite, omanyte, Feebas, crabudis, shieldon, the starters, Gible


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 15, 2007)

hey did anybodt start off with turtwig?


----------



## Tash (Sep 15, 2007)

In my first playthrough I did.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 15, 2007)

i just got pearl like a week ago...I don't have a DS right now so my friend lets me use his DS time to time...

I hgave my first badge.

started off with chimchar


----------



## Tash (Sep 15, 2007)

Chimchar is the best choice.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 15, 2007)

what about pupilup?

Blazeiken and Chimchar's last form is the same thing.


----------



## Magic (Sep 15, 2007)

Chimchar owns blazy ....Blazy has soo much weaknesses


----------



## Tash (Sep 15, 2007)

Piplup is useless until it learns bubblebeam, Infernape has a wide moveset possibility, and more evenly spread stats. And it's faster than Blaziken.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 15, 2007)

do a lot of people on NF start off with chimchar?

Also,how much does wi-fi cost?


----------



## Magic (Sep 15, 2007)

Wifi is free? If you have internet it should be iono =_=
buy the ds wifif router thingie i guess....Go wifi on your own ds... but u can always transfer ur setting to your own when you get it. Thats what i did.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 15, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> Wifi is free? If you have internet it should be iono =_=
> buy the ds wifif router thingie i guess....Go wifi on your own ds... but u can always transfer ur setting to your own when you get it. Thats what i did.



so the wifi is already on the DS?


----------



## Tash (Sep 15, 2007)

Yes you just have to make a connection to your router.


----------



## Revan (Sep 15, 2007)

Zaraki~Kenpachi said:


> hey did anybodt start off with turtwig?



I always started with grass (with exeption of Treecko) so i picked Turtwig,its kinda pwnage to have him


----------



## Shiron (Sep 15, 2007)

Zaraki~Kenpachi said:


> so the wifi is already on the DS?


If you already have a wireless router, then yes; all you have to do is put it's settings into the game.

If not, then the only cost is getting one and setting it up. Or just going to someplace like McDonalds or somewhere else that has a hotspot and using their connection, or going to a freind's house who has a wireless router and using their connection to do it (of course, with these, the only time you'd be able to use it would of course be while you're there; after you leave, it won't work unless you bring it back there or go somewhere else that has a wireless connection).


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 15, 2007)

Swajio said:


> Yes you just have to make a connection to your router.


what is a routor?


Recreation said:


> If you already have a wireless router, then yes; all you have to do is put it's settings into the game.
> 
> If not, then the only cost is getting one and setting it up. Or just going to someplace like McDonalds or somewhere else that has a hotspot and using their connection, or going to a freind's house who has a wireless router and using their connection to do it (of course, with these, the only time you'd be able to use it would of course be while you're there; after you leave, it won't work unless you bring it back there or go somewhere else that has a wireless connection).



does a router come with DS? If not ill just buy it


----------



## Tenrow (Sep 15, 2007)

Revan said:


> I always started with grass (with exeption of Treecko) so i picked Turtwig,its kinda pwnage to have him



To be quite honest I always start off with fire, but in RSE I started off with Treecko. I still think that Treecko is better than Torchic, BUT nothing can pwn better than mudikp

SO I HERD U LIEK MUDKIP! 



Zaraki~Kenpachi said:


> what is a routor?


o_O... the router is the thing gives you your wifi


> does a router come with DS? If not ill just buy it


If you don't have wifi you can buy it at gamestop or whereever for 30 dollars.


----------



## Tash (Sep 15, 2007)

No, the router is a small device that gives your computer wireless access.


----------



## Tenrow (Sep 15, 2007)

Swajio said:


> No, the router is a small device that gives your computer wireless access.



...Isn't that what I just said.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 15, 2007)

thanks guys 

cant wait


----------



## Tash (Sep 15, 2007)

jiraiya12345 said:


> ...Isn't that what I just said.



Did you? My bad then.


----------



## Tenrow (Sep 15, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 15, 2007)

thisd thread so to be active like 24/7


----------



## Tash (Sep 15, 2007)

A long time ago it was


----------



## Yellow (Sep 15, 2007)

Swajio said:


> A long time ago it was



Lol. People stopped playing or they just got bored of talking about it I guess.

I stopped playing too. EV training and all that shit to battle people online takes too long and bores me.

Once I complete the pokedex I'm done for good.


----------



## Revan (Sep 16, 2007)

jiraiya12345 said:


> Anyone wanna battle?



Sure why not? if you care to get pwned by a Deoxy's,Torterra,Charizard and a Arceus?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 16, 2007)

Revan said:


> Sure why not? if you care to get pwned by a Deoxy's,Torterra,Charizard and a Arceus?



Wow, cheap legendaries = Fail.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 16, 2007)

Zaraki~Kenpachi said:


> Wow, cheap legendaries = Fail.



I argree.  U need to own him with regulars.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 16, 2007)

Swajio said:


> A long time ago it was



This thread died because I stopped playing, pwuahhahaha!!!!

Kidding, everyone probably got bored and Pokemon is too random and luck dependant for me.

Play Street Fighter or DoTA.


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 16, 2007)

So you quit pokemon


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 16, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> So you quit pokemon



Yea pretty much. I don't have the time to EV train, breed, and all of that mumbo jumbo anymore. I got school to worry about and Digimon Dawn/Dusk is coming out soon so I'm gonna play that during my free time. Also Soul Nomad will probably consume my soul when I grab it on the 25th.

However, I will join the next tournament if you guys ever decide to hold another one. I'll still help people out with team building, sets, and whatnot but other than that I'm done with Pokemon.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 16, 2007)

I still playing it.  The hype will be back when they will introduce PKMN Jade version 

I dunno about the third version butpretty wierd after that fake games PKNM Diamond and Jade.


----------



## Shiron (Sep 16, 2007)

This is something that I think that the people over at Serebii are actually right on. To paraphrase the basic idea...

Third game will be Opal, based on Giratina's name, which is based on the word girasol, or fire opal. The precedence for this is how Dialga's and Palkia's name are based on a type of diamond and a type of pearl, respectively. They obviously didn't make up Giratina's name for no reason, and made a concious decision when they decided to base it on the girasol. And since it's name following the same pattern as Dialga's and Palkias (being based on gems), along with other similarities (it also being part dragon and such, just like Palkia and Dialga, ect.), I'd say Pokemon Opal is a pretty sure bet for the third game of this gen.

Edit: Woot, 9000th post.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 16, 2007)

Once I get DS and router this thread will have its hype back.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 16, 2007)

HEY!!!!  WHO THE HECK TRADES DEOXYS FOR A FREAKING BIDOOF!!!???

I dunno why I'm mad, due to the fact that I got that special deal.

heh heh...now I have 2 deoxys, sadly that Lv 99 Deoxys that I got for a Bidoof was traded for a Garchomp.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Sep 17, 2007)

Chrono Trigger just owns my soul right now so.....


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 17, 2007)

Kamina Prinny said:


> Chrono Trigger just owns my soul right now so.....



owch....fight?...um...I think I'm weak...


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 17, 2007)

3/4 of my posts came from here when it was alive D: Now I cant get my daily dose of posts 

Btw people should play shoddy once in a while


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Sep 17, 2007)

Judgemento said:


> 3/4 of my posts came from here when it was alive D: Now I cant get my daily dose of posts
> 
> Btw people should play shoddy once in a while



Same case with me


----------



## Samurai G (Sep 20, 2007)

i cant find anyone in these threads anymore, i guess i should have posted in here when it was livily .


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 20, 2007)

i'm alive....looking for trades though


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 22, 2007)

I have a question...

Can you battle someone that has a different version? Like Diamond vs Pearl or is it only Pearl vs Pearl/Diamond vs Diamond.


----------



## Tash (Sep 22, 2007)

Yea you can battle across game versions.


----------



## Inarigo (Sep 22, 2007)

what's the small smiley face i see at the bottom when i check a pokemon's summary?


----------



## Tash (Sep 22, 2007)

It means your pokemon had AIDS poke'rus


----------



## Inarigo (Sep 22, 2007)

it can only have it once?


----------



## Tash (Sep 22, 2007)

Yea, only once. But the 2x EV effect stays with it after, when you get the smilie that just means it can't infect your other pokes.


----------



## Inarigo (Sep 22, 2007)

cool. so what does it do to the pkmon? 2x exp you said?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Sep 22, 2007)

No, twice the EV points gained


----------



## Inarigo (Sep 22, 2007)

oh ok... what're those?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 22, 2007)

I guess I could battle some of you later...<<


----------



## Shiron (Sep 22, 2007)

Inarigo said:


> oh ok... what're those?


Here's a link on that:


----------



## Inarigo (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you,
Swajio
Kamina Prinny
Shiron


----------



## Samurai G (Sep 25, 2007)

Kinmotsu Mangan

ml is hosting a pokemon tournment , anyone thinking of signing up .


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 25, 2007)

^I might join for fun kicks.

Also...lol at the Wynaut and Wobbuffet arguement.


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 25, 2007)

Hmm... :/

Some people dont know why Wynaut and Wobbufet are banned?...can someone redirect them to smogon? 
Or better yet lets show them what wobbufet can do.


----------



## Samurai G (Sep 25, 2007)

Judgemento said:


> Hmm... :/
> 
> Some people dont know why Wynaut and Wobbufet are banned?...can someone redirect them to smogon?
> Or better yet lets show them what wobbufet can do.



lmfao rofl , they were warned .



Duy Nguyen said:


> ^I might join for fun kicks.
> 
> Also...lol at the Wynaut and Wobbuffet arguement.



nice, hey do either of u have a light ball  i can use , or can u breed me a pikachu with volt tackle .


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Sep 25, 2007)

Geeze.  I bought this game thinking I'd just catch some pokemon I liked, arrange the pokemon in a type that would cover the weakness of other pokemon and basically battle with that, and now there's all this breeding, and characteristics, and choosing the right moves along with what was just mentioned, and banned normal pokemon....I think this game may be too much for my brain....I should've joined in an earlier era so that I could've had more of a chance >.<


----------



## Samurai G (Sep 25, 2007)

its not too hard, it just takes time to get the hang of , i finally figured out how to use the breeding system right ,and how evs works .


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 25, 2007)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> Geeze.  I bought this game thinking I'd just catch some pokemon I liked, arrange the pokemon in a type that would cover the weakness of other pokemon and basically battle with that, and now there's all this breeding, and characteristics, and choosing the right moves along with what was just mentioned, and banned normal pokemon....I think this game may be too much for my brain....I should've joined in an earlier era so that I could've had more of a chance >.<



Yea it was a lot easier when we all started out cause everyone was still breeding, EV training, and trading stuff. But it's never too late, you just need to spend a hell of a lot of time to get what you want. Just follow the team building format I always go by...

Physical Sweeper
Special Sweeper
Physical Tank
Special Tank (This is pretty much default to Blissey unless you want to be special)
End-Game Sweeper
Filler (Setups, Statusers, Another sweeper for type coverage or another Tank/Counter)

You also need to worry about having a good Leader, but no worries most of the better Physical Sweeper are great leaders.


Oh yea Shin...please address banning Double Team, Minimize, and other attacks that does nothing but heighten or lower Accuracy.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Sep 25, 2007)

Shin said:


> its not too hard, it just takes time to get the hang of , i finally figured out how to use the breeding system right ,and how evs works .


thanks a bunch for the encouragement.  I should get to getting the hang of breeding soon.  Just trying to get some more pokemon to make a reliable team with, then go for perfecting them.  I had to buy emerald since I couldn't find any magnetons, so it's gonna take even longer >.<


Duy Nguyen said:


> Yea it was a lot easier when we all started out cause everyone was still breeding, EV training, and trading stuff. But it's never too late, you just need to spend a hell of a lot of time to get what you want. Just follow the team building format I always go by...
> 
> Physical Sweeper
> Special Sweeper
> ...



Thanks a bunch for the tips.  I really didn't know much about how to make up a team besides not having 2 of the same type of pokemon.  Luckily I have a Blissey, so I'll make it my Special Tank.  I also have an azumaril I want to put on the team, so I'll try to breed one with the 50% attack bonus ability, and maybe raise one of those magneton things to the 3rd evolution as a special attacker?  Other than that, I'll have to do even more research.  Thanks a bunch for the format.  I'll follow that one.


----------



## Samurai G (Sep 25, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Yea it was a lot easier when we all started out cause everyone was still breeding, EV training, and trading stuff. But it's never too late, you just need to spend a hell of a lot of time to get what you want. Just follow the team building format I always go by...
> 
> Physical Sweeper
> Special Sweeper
> ...



yea I'm gonna try to get it addressed , as soon as they quit complaining about how banning wynat is dumb and unfair .


----------



## Brooke (Sep 27, 2007)

Does anyone know exaclly like Anticipation does?? the Ability that Toxicroak has?


----------



## Shiron (Sep 27, 2007)

Anticipation just tells you if the opposing Pokemon has a move that's super-effective against you. It won't tell you the move or the type of the though; just let you know that hte opposing Pokemon has one.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 27, 2007)

Oooh ok well huh IDK I can't tell if thats any good or not.


----------



## Samurai G (Sep 28, 2007)

plz anyone , trade me a light ball or just let me use it and I'll give the light ball item back.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 28, 2007)

Shin said:


> plz anyone , trade me a light ball or just let me use it and I'll give the light ball item back.



give me any PKMN below.


----------



## Silent Storm (Oct 8, 2007)

lol, what happened to everyone.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 8, 2007)

can anyone post any new PKMN events.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 9, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> lol, what happened to everyone.



PBR...i bet everyone has been playing that ever since summer XD.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 9, 2007)

Lol I started my game over and was playing it for awhile I got up to the steel gym and then stopped,I haven't played for about a month.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 9, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> PBR...i bet everyone has been playing that ever since summer XD.


Or not....


----------



## makaveli88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Does anyone know how to up the chances of a nature i want when breeding?


----------



## FFLN (Oct 9, 2007)

Everstone on the female that has the nature that you want on the child.


----------



## Masaki (Oct 9, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> PBR...i bet everyone has been playing that ever since summer XD.



If I'm lucky, I'll be playing it in the winter...


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 9, 2007)

Just make sure any of u post any PKMN event like the manaphy event at TRU.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 10, 2007)

There's a Manaphy event at Toy's R Us this month.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 10, 2007)

Didn't everyone already have one from ranger or gts? I remember having like 4 of em before the summer began and i don't own ranger lol.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah, but this Manaphy is supposed to come in a Cherish Ball. I think it has a Scarf of some sort too. I don't remember which one though.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 10, 2007)

FFLN said:


> There's a Manaphy event at Toy's R Us this month.



It's hapen last month.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 10, 2007)

I hear this game is very highly addictive...is this true?? Cause I see my friends playing it, but I just can't find interest in pokemon much anymore. Are these newer additions better than the old pokemon games like red and blue, not in terms of graphics because thats obvious. I mean like, in terms of gameplay and other such features. I'm just curious on the matter......


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 10, 2007)

Jihad said:


> I hear this game is very highly addictive...is this true?? Cause I see my friends playing it, but I just can't find interest in pokemon much anymore. Are these newer additions better than the old pokemon games like red and blue, not in terms of graphics because thats obvious. I mean like, in terms of gameplay and other such features. I'm just curious on the matter......



with online play!?  HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Oct 10, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> PBR...i bet everyone has been playing that ever since summer XD.



Haven't played pokemon in general since august


----------



## Shiron (Oct 10, 2007)

Kamina Prinny said:


> Haven't played pokemon in general since august


Same here; my interest in it just waned out after that, got bored of the currently existing games and just stopped playing them.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 10, 2007)

Kamina prinny, aren't you a gym leader .


----------



## Blade101 (Oct 11, 2007)

So how is online play? All you need is a wireless net router, right?


----------



## Tenrow (Oct 11, 2007)

Blade101 said:


> So how is online play? All you need is a wireless net router, right?



yes that is correct


----------



## Blade101 (Oct 11, 2007)

Ok, sick. Thanks


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Oct 11, 2007)

Kenpachi said:


> Kamina prinny, aren't you a gym leader .



At least I opened my gym, unlike several people


----------



## Hiruko (Oct 15, 2007)

I need some advice guys. Im thinking of making a new team, and so far i'm thinking: Electivire, Mantine, Alakazam, Skarmory, Heatran and one more physical sweeper.

Pretty much every pokemon's main weakness can be safely switched for another pokemon, possibly with a boost in some way or another.

IE Mantine -> Electevire -> Skarmory -> Electevire/Heatran.

I need a physical sweeper who can work well with alakzam, cos I just really want one on my team =3.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tenrow (Oct 15, 2007)

Hiruko said:


> I need some advice guys. Im thinking of making a new team, and so far i'm thinking: Electivire, Mantine, Alakazam, Skarmory, Heatran and one more physical sweeper.
> 
> Pretty much every pokemon's main weakness can be safely switched for another pokemon, possibly with a boost in some way or another.
> 
> ...



Hmm I would say dynamic machamp, though you look like your in need of either a bliss or exploding snorelax


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 16, 2007)

Hiruko said:


> I need some advice guys. Im thinking of making a new team, and so far i'm thinking: Electivire, Mantine, Alakazam, Skarmory, Heatran and one more physical sweeper.
> 
> Pretty much every pokemon's main weakness can be safely switched for another pokemon, possibly with a boost in some way or another.
> 
> ...



You said you wanted one physical sweeper right? What is Electivire serving as then?

Electivire if gets setted up by your own Electivire can sweep your whole team. CSmence can predict and OHKO all of your guys, this however can be resolved with Blissey. 

I seriously can't think up a physical sweeper that can back Alakazam up. Not a big fan of Alakazam anymore since Weavile just destroys it for free and so does Tyranitar with Pursuit unless you can pull off that Focus Blast.

And why Exploding Snorlax?


Super Edit: Like Judgemento said, Gyarados will have a great time setting up on your team given it gets the chance to get off one Dragon Dance. I forgot to mention that a Chainchomp has the potential to sweep your whole team if Mantine drops.


----------



## Judgemento (Oct 16, 2007)

You can add Gyarados...
Normally they either sent (Againts Zam)

A. Blissey, Cresselia or Snorlax (Or Spdefensive Bronzong)
B. Pokemon faster than it (Weavile )

Ttar also but it risk getting OHKO by FB :/

Anyways Gyarados can come in on those and taunt.(Bliss and Cress)
Though chances are the Blissey,Cresselia will just Twave the turn you switch so its rather risky...( Vire can be useful here)... and if they are the calm mind ones chances are they have Tbolt (Charge beam on Cressy)
Though it can help againts Weavile...

and I just noticed your team is Gengar/Weavile combo weak D:
Sball/Tbolt/Fblast/Dbond
Ala Life orb - modest can rip your team... and Weavile takes care of Zamy (and if its the Sword dance kind it will hit rather hard your skarm if it gets one up)


----------



## Silent Storm (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I guess its safe to say that noone cares about pokemon anymore


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 25, 2007)

not just yet....


----------



## VZ.Kag (Oct 25, 2007)

what does the freind code do? does it allow you to trade pokemon with other people? because i have a black charizard a black rayquaza and some other pokemon that i am willing to trade...

also can someone fill me in on secret places and items... i dont mean like where giratina was... i mean like you know that old man that has that mansion and he has like 2 rooma that you cannot get into on each side of his house... well how do you get into those rooms? stuff like that...


----------



## Shiron (Oct 25, 2007)

Kagure said:


> what does the freind code do? does it allow you to trade pokemon with other people? because i have a black charizard a black rayquaza and some other pokemon that i am willing to trade...


Yup, that's what friend codes do; you enter them into a key item called a Pal Pad (which, I don't remember where you get, if you don't have it).



Kagure said:


> also can someone fill me in on secret places and items... i dont mean like where giratina was... i mean like you know that old man that has that mansion and he has like 2 rooma that you cannot get into on each side of his house... well how do you get into those rooms? stuff like that...


You can't get into those rooms; there's really nothing back there. People have used ActionReplays and other such cheating devices to walk beyond the doors and found nothing back there. So yeah, there really are no such secret places that you can actually get into.

There are however three places in the game you can't get to through normal game play:
New Moon Island/Hotel in Canalave city, that's normally locked (Where you catch the Pokemon Darkrai): You can only get in here by going to a Nintendo Event where they give away the item "Membership Pass", by using a cheating device such as an ActionReplay, or by getting lucky enough to have one of the glitched Japanese games.

Flower Paradise (where you catch the Pokemon Shaymin): You can only get here by getting the item "Oak's Letter", which you get the same ways you'd get the Membership Pass.

Hall of Origin (Where you get the Pokemon Arceus): You need the Azure Flute to get here. Once again, the same as above (except for the glitched Japanese game, which won't take you here).

Other than those though, there's nothing.


----------



## Spiral Man (Oct 25, 2007)

gah, i've lost the pokefandom. I'm getting into the new Gears of war for the PC.


----------



## VZ.Kag (Oct 25, 2007)

Well i know i will never go to one of those events sooo thats out of the question...


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 28, 2007)

Spiral said:


> gah, i've lost the pokefandom. I'm getting into the new Gears of war for the PC.



I have lost interest in hand held systems save your cash.


----------



## VZ.Kag (Oct 30, 2007)

can someone tell me how do i get the mystery gift because it says i need via wirless or from a freind or whatever...


----------



## Tenrow (Oct 31, 2007)

Kagure said:


> can someone tell me how do i get the mystery gift because it says i need via wirless or from a freind or whatever...



Go to Gfaqs to look up the code to get it. There are other ways such as MGing in PBR or MGing via a friend who has it. It's pointless cause the only time ull use it is for pokemon events, and as soon as it's transfered to your game it'll install it to the game.


----------



## Azurite (Nov 14, 2007)

I just got the Pokemon Diamond on sunday along with a Crimson DS, and it seems like the Touchscreen uses are least of what I was thinking about D:
I mean the Poketech is awesome and all, but i expected moar from this type of Gen game


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 19, 2008)

Pokemon Revival.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 19, 2008)

Congratulations, your *Dead Thread* evoloved into a *Revived Thread!*


----------



## Silent Storm (Jan 25, 2008)

Has everyone here stopped playing this game.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 25, 2008)

Pretty much.


----------



## Shiron (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah, I'd say that seems to be the case.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 25, 2008)

I still play it... but nobody else seems to be active... so...


oh... and also... the old rivalries have been forgotten...


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 25, 2008)

I only play when people want me too.
So if anyone wants to play just holler I guess...


----------



## Jazz (Jan 25, 2008)

Eh, I may
**


----------



## Gameboy (Jan 25, 2008)

i love this game! I have it. i would definitely wanna battle someone. So far my record is 92 wins 19 loss. But the last time i lost was a month ago. Now i cant battle since my wifi isnt working! When its fixed i'll let you guys know so i can trade/battle. I have alot of rare pokemons. Ev trained pokemons too.


----------



## Vanity (Jan 26, 2008)

Gameb0y said:


> i love this game! I have it. i would definitely wanna battle someone. So far my record is 92 wins 19 loss. But the last time i lost was a month ago. Now i cant battle since my wifi isnt working! When its fixed i'll let you guys know so i can trade/battle. I have alot of rare pokemons. Ev trained pokemons too.



Good because I really want to battle you even if I lose.


----------



## mangod (Jan 26, 2008)

Here's my current team:
Luxray
Infernape
Empoleon
Pikachu
Staraptor
Azumarill


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 27, 2008)

I only really play now when I go to a friend's (who is also a competitive Poke nut) house. We tend to have a best of 2-out-3 battle from time to time.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't play at all any more, I would but meh lol.

It was fun while it lasted, maybe if we have another tourney or something I'll play. But I'm waiting for the next game now xD


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm out a DS so....


----------



## Talon. (Feb 10, 2008)

heehee...i got mine a week ago an' im already at teh elite 4


----------



## Jazz (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow, how could you have not got the game last year?

Also, it only took me eight days to beat the game


----------



## CorruptedL (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm just now getting back into this game, and i'm probably gonna get a wifi connecter, so i'll be ready to battle some people. btw, I do EV train and IV breed like most people.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 10, 2008)

D&P's era is over 
though its a fun game still

P.s is any one ever wants a battle P.M. me I'm always up for a good match


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 11, 2008)

I still play here and there but only WIFI battles on PBR...the DS thing was too much of a hassle when most people left from here...also me starting college made my schedule a bit unflexible...going onthe forums and all to find maybe one good opponent out of all the noobs or hackers...i play PBR on japanese prime time and they mostly are decent opponents...although i did stop my EVing and stuff when the DS-game era stopped....i suppose i got everything i wanted lol.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 11, 2008)

What's PBR?
Pokemon Battle Revolution?


Anyone have word about the next Netbattle application?


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes and no , i never was into netbattle.


----------



## cereal121 (Feb 24, 2008)

i got the game the day it came out and beat it under 24 hours and the pokedex was filled out in 2 days after i bought it now all i have to do is get darkrai and arucias and im done with the national dex


----------



## FFLN (Feb 24, 2008)

If I didn't care too much about IVs and natures, I'd probably have more Pokemon trained and I would still have more interest in the game, but it just takes too much time to breed, check IVs, and then breed again. I could always go casual, which I've been forced to at times since I got tired of breeding for the right IVs and nature, but then that puts me at a distinct disadvantage against people who use hacks to max their IVs and EVs. Seeing an all shiny team can be a good indicator of this.

Before my interest waned though, I was going for a rock/sandstorm team. It worked pretty well, but it had its weaknesses that I had yet to cover, since I got tired of trying to breed the right IVs and nature. I think I only needed one or two more Pokemon to round it out.

Since I was working on that team, I didn't spend any time training any of the "cool" OU Pokemon. I probably should, but I usually don't.


----------



## Tenrow (Feb 25, 2008)

FFLN said:


> If I didn't care too much about IVs and natures, I'd probably have more Pokemon trained and I would still have more interest in the game, but it just takes too much time to breed, check IVs, and then breed again. I could always go casual, which I've been forced to at times since I got tired of breeding for the right IVs and nature, but then that puts me at a distinct disadvantage against people who use hacks to max their IVs and EVs. Seeing an all shiny team can be a good indicator of this.
> 
> Before my interest waned though, I was going for a rock/sandstorm team. It worked pretty well, but it had its weaknesses that I had yet to cover, since I got tired of trying to breed the right IVs and nature. I think I only needed one or two more Pokemon to round it out.
> 
> Since I was working on that team, I didn't spend any time training any of the "cool" OU Pokemon. I probably should, but I usually don't.



Lost my game and bought a new one.

Didn't beat Elite 4 yet and just stopped touching my game altogether.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 25, 2008)

FFLN said:


> If I didn't care too much about IVs and natures, I'd probably have more Pokemon trained and I would still have more interest in the game, but it just takes too much time to breed, check IVs, and then breed again. I could always go casual, which I've been forced to at times since I got tired of breeding for the right IVs and nature, but then that puts me at a distinct disadvantage against people who use hacks to max their IVs and EVs. Seeing an all shiny team can be a good indicator of this.
> 
> Before my interest waned though, I was going for a rock/sandstorm team. It worked pretty well, but it had its weaknesses that I had yet to cover, since I got tired of trying to breed the right IVs and nature. I think I only needed one or two more Pokemon to round it out.
> 
> Since I was working on that team, I didn't spend any time training any of the "cool" OU Pokemon. I probably should, but I usually don't.



For IVs you could just use the pokes you wanted to check on PBR in those battles that raise their lvl to 50...that's what i've been doing ever since i got it last summer.

From watching all those smash vids i got inspired to train a special sweeper lucario and i did...amazingly the whole "breed poke to breed with another one that you bred so that you'll have the egg move you want" and then40 mins of EVing with pokerush and brace is like riding the bicycle...not too horrible after having done it already like 40 times....and i'm proud of the results...that lucario has 1hkod a few dialga without any boosting item(he holds focus sash) on PBR's wifi .


----------



## FFLN (Feb 25, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> For IVs you could just use the pokes you wanted to check on PBR in those battles that raise their lvl to 50...that's what i've been doing ever since i got it last summer.



That's what I did too. I just got tired of doing it.



> From watching all those smash vids i got inspired to train a special sweeper lucario and i did...amazingly the whole "breed poke to breed with another one that you bred so that you'll have the egg move you want" and then40 mins of EVing with pokerush and brace is like riding the bicycle...not too horrible after having done it already like 40 times....and i'm proud of the results...that lucario has 1hkod a few dialga without any boosting item(he holds focus sash) on PBR's wifi .



I probably should've trained a Lucario early on, like I wanted to, but I just never got around to it. My original Riolu also has some pretty average-to-below-average IVs, so it would've taken a while to get one with high IVs.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 25, 2008)

FFLN said:


> That's what I did too. I just got tired of doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> I probably should've trained a Lucario early on, like I wanted to, but I just never got around to it. My original Riolu also has some pretty average-to-below-average IVs, so it would've taken a while to get one with high IVs.



I suppose i just reached where i wanted to go...it didn't feel competitive any more...even when i'd lose i'd have seen it coming 35 turns ago or something....pokemon needs to get even more complicated for me to get really into...so like in 3-4 years with the newer versions...or maybe with the "yellow" or "crystal" of this version...although i doubt the latter.


I had this ingame lucario i got off of the GTS at lvl 15 and then trained to beat the game which was randomly trained...i never bothered with it cause of it's typing combined with it's low defenses and it's not so godly attack to shield it's fragility and decent but again not godly speed. And the one i got now sure is strong and has good type coverage...but it'd be relatively useless without focus sash and i have better pokes in my team to give sash too...at least it has a secret that surprises people . (vaccum wave)


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 25, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> For IVs you could just use the pokes you wanted to check on PBR in those battles that raise their lvl to 50...that's what i've been doing ever since i got it last summer.
> 
> From watching all those smash vids i got inspired to train a special sweeper lucario and i did...amazingly the whole "breed poke to breed with another one that you bred so that you'll have the egg move you want" and then40 mins of EVing with pokerush and brace is like riding the bicycle...not too horrible after having done it already like 40 times....and i'm proud of the results...that lucario has 1hkod a few dialga without any boosting item(he holds focus sash) on PBR's wifi .



You should battle me on PBR....


----------



## Gary (Feb 25, 2008)

meh i dont like the game the pokemon dont have good names any more


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 25, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> meh i dont like the game the pokemon dont have good names any more



Lol the names have like 0.00001 effect on the gameplay(if at all)...and you can nickname em anything you want anyways.


----------



## Gary (Feb 25, 2008)

true expect the pokemon look werid but i have helped my bros game even though i had no idea on how to do it and i won but his ds broke  he onhly had it for 2 months


----------



## FFLN (Feb 25, 2008)

Skeets said:


> You should battle me on PBR....



Speaking of PBR, I just recently realized how crappy their save system is. Since I must send my Wii in for repairs, and a possible memory wipe or whatever, I've had to transfer files, and I've found that some of the game files don't transfer. PBR is one of those. I never sent my Pikachu over to my DS cartridge, so that sucks. I really don't feel like playing through it again just to get it. Anyway, if my saves do get wiped, that'll be a bummer.

Oh, and GH3 save file does not transfer either. That also sucks.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 25, 2008)

I had to restart my game 

I had a bad egg, and I was all like "fuck this shit" so I restarted.

I lost all my shiny's, my events, MY DARKRAIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 25, 2008)

Mario said:


> I had to restart my game
> 
> I had a bad egg, and I was all like "fuck this shit" so I restarted.
> 
> I lost all my shiny's, my events, MY DARKRAIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!



If you have a bad egg you simply can't use that one pokemon on the online...why is that a reason to restart?


----------



## Silent Storm (Mar 23, 2008)

Bad eggs corrupt pokemon data, when you leave them to rot in the storage box, it corrupts the other pokemon that have also been left to rot.

Overtime, the whole storage box will be filled with bad eggs making the save file useless, so its only logical one wipes their game and starts over, seeing as thats the only option he has of getting rid of those egg bastards (unless he hacks his game).


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 23, 2008)

Mario said:


> I had to restart my game
> 
> I had a bad egg, and I was all like "fuck this shit" so I restarted.
> 
> I lost all my shiny's, my events, MY DARKRAIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!



Ooh, that sucks.


----------



## Taciturnity (Mar 24, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> What's PBR?



Pabst Blue Ribbon


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow this thread is still going?  XD   I think I had over 400 hours on my game save, got every pokemon, item, tm etc.  Got very OCD about it all.  If anyone needs something from the game PM me, I probably have it.  If only I'd beat Alcazar I would have been NF champion.  :')  Good times.

Edit:  No I will not give you everything on your pokemon wish list.  Just one or two things If I have them, and if I feel like it.


----------



## Silent Storm (Mar 31, 2008)

Lol I have gotten much better on D/P thanks to smogon, who knew Togekiss and Swampert where so effect against other teams. ^_0


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 31, 2008)

Haha, they are indeed very effective. Skeets and I worked together to get an awesome Togekiss. It definately owned lol.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 31, 2008)

Togekiss = Rapestomp


----------



## erhued (Apr 1, 2008)

can i join kudasai?? lol me be new here lol


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 9, 2008)

Anyone up for a battle.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 9, 2008)

LOL! I would if I had my DS, I'll have it later today though.


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 9, 2008)

Meh, I might get around to challenging a gym.

@Shea - Do you still have that lucario avater.


----------



## Jesus Date (Apr 10, 2008)

I decided to start Diamond again from zero, with the intention to IV/EV train my pokemans this time. I didn't beat the game last time, but I'm not satisfied with the current team. Gonna choose Piplup as starter.


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 14, 2008)

I have noone to battle.


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 14, 2008)

I would attle but I'm behied in training and mom took DS away.


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 16, 2008)

Haha, I just pulled off a last minute victory with garchomp against some guy on another forum, he missed with two dragon claws.


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 16, 2008)

hah!!!!  very nice!


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 16, 2008)

I forgot to mention, I made garchomp hold bright powder.

Cheap or not?


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 16, 2008)

Silent Storm said:


> I forgot to mention, I made garchomp hold bright powder.
> 
> Cheap or not?



cheap as in Captain Commado Assist in MvC2 cheap?


----------



## Altron (Apr 17, 2008)

I just bought Diamond today and it is pretty good, though what is the difference between diamond and pearl?


----------



## Shiron (Apr 17, 2008)

Altron said:


> I just bought Diamond today and it is pretty good, though what is the difference between diamond and pearl?


Pretty much, the Pokemon you can get:


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 21, 2008)

Question in canalave city there is a house with a closed door, can you get in there?


----------



## FFLN (Apr 21, 2008)

There is going to be a Darkrai give-away in the U.S. at Toys R Us soon. So that may change.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 21, 2008)

Honestly I don't understand nintendo putting in pokemon that are impossible to capture without using cheats


----------



## Shiron (Apr 21, 2008)

FFLN said:


> There is going to be a Darkrai give-away in the U.S. at Toys R Us soon. So that may change.


Ah, really? Hadn't heard, probably because I don't visit Serebii as much as I used to.



Vegitto-kun said:


> Honestly I don't understand nintendo putting in pokemon that are impossible to capture without using cheats


So they can make a few more bucks off the Pokemon franchise, by forcing people to do things like going to movies and such to get them, basically.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 21, 2008)

they should make it easier for countries like belgium, I mean we don't have ANY pokemon events

ever except for a mew event 8 years ago


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 23, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> cheap as in Captain Commado Assist in MvC2 cheap?



No waaays, Sentinal drones assist is too God Tier.

On the part about Bright Powder on Chomps. Bright Powder is well known to be banned in most competetive play but if there is no such rule go nuts with it. Set up Sandstorm for Garchomp and run a set like Subs, SD, Dragon Claw, and Fire Fang and tear it up.


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 23, 2008)

Its earthquake instead of fire fang.

Lol, it was this time last year that I got my pearl game.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 23, 2008)

Silent Storm said:


> Its earthquake instead of fire fang.
> 
> Lol, it was this time last year that I got my pearl game.



Nah, that set works better with Fire Fang because if you went with Earthquake, Skarm can just come in tank you and possibly Whirlwind you away.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 24, 2008)

by any miracle is someone there who wants to play today?...


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 24, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> by any miracle is someone there who wants to play today?...


I'm here... Just Pm me or something...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 24, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> by any miracle is someone there who wants to play today?...



I only play on Shoddy so if you wanna set something up on there send me a PM and we'll figure something out.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 25, 2008)

Skeets said:


> I'm here... Just Pm me or something...


oh... sorry yesterday i kind of spaced out and didn't check again the thread XD... but now I know that you're still active... i'll try right now ...


Duy Nguyen said:


> I only play on Shoddy so if you wanna set something up on there send me a PM and we'll figure something out.


Shoddy?...


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 25, 2008)

...

what is this =/ _ \=...


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 26, 2008)

It's Pokemon Diamond and Pearl but online on your PC. 
You build your dream team with your desired Moveset, ivs, etc.
Only thing it lacks really are the animations.

You can do like 5 battles on Shoddy in the time it takes to run 1 on DS.


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 27, 2008)

Itachi, battle?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 30, 2008)

Okay... i really want a battle... Trainers of NF... someone who wants to cross eyes?...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 13, 2008)

So yeah I bough FR,LG and emerald from ebay

guess what?

They are bootleg, so can anybody trade me pokemon from those games while I look to get the real games, these are just borrow trades, you know, get them, breed and then give back I would really appreciate it


----------



## TenshiOni (May 13, 2008)

I play on Shoddy all the time. If anyone ever wants to challenge me there, just PM me.


----------



## Biscuits (May 13, 2008)

I just messed around with my game last night (Damn you 2Shea..)
Anyone wants to play?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 13, 2008)

can you only look for pokemon on the GTS that you have seen? because that would be shiet

nobody feel like helping me out?


----------



## Rolling~Star (May 14, 2008)

so i just played this thing. and it's not like other pokemon games ive played, this one actually seemed challenging.

that cyrus dude is whacked up. my pokemon are in the 40's in he's got this fucking lvl48 weavile that took me 3 times to beat 

on my way to battle that gym leader that looks like yondaime, what's his name again, 

and omg wtf is jasmine doing there 

and yeah, how do i get the town map of sinnoh for my poketch?


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 14, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> I play on Shoddy all the time. If anyone ever wants to challenge me there, just PM me.


...


Skeets said:


> I just messed around with my game last night (Damn you 2Shea..)
> Anyone wants to play?


just telll me when and we'll battle ...


Vegitto-kun said:


> can you only look for pokemon on the GTS that you have seen? because that would be shiet
> 
> nobody feel like helping me out?


yeah you can only get what you've seen... it's hard on the player but it makes sense...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 16, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> ...
> 
> just telll me when and we'll battle ...
> 
> yeah you can only get what you've seen... it's hard on the player but it makes sense...



Its their way to say

"you want a charmander but you cant buy FR,LG,E,R,S? FUCK OFF NO CHARMANDER FOR YOU"

so once again, anybody here friendly enough to help me out with my pokedex untill I can buy the other games.


----------



## Biscuits (May 16, 2008)

Play the game. You'll run into trainers who have the pokes. After you see them you can them in GTS.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 16, 2008)

ofcourse the problem is that people tend to ask level 100 palkias and shit for level 1 charmanders and shit

and where would I find trainers with charmanders o-o


----------



## TenshiOni (May 16, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> ...


I'll fight you in-game too, of course.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 16, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> I'll fight you in-game too, of course.



you will ?...


----------



## TenshiOni (May 16, 2008)

Whenever you're feeling up to it. 

Though seriously, Shoddy makes everything easier.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 16, 2008)

Shoddy has no quick claw... thus ridding my Golduck from striking first at a dragon...

Wanna fight right now? ...


----------



## TenshiOni (May 16, 2008)

Just finished my Brawl match for Round 3. Currently playing some friendlies with my opponent.

I'll fight you shortly.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 16, 2008)

i wonder if you have my updated code...

in any case it's this

0344 6445 9461


----------



## TenshiOni (May 16, 2008)

Yeah, if you changed it, I don't. I'll add when I'm done Brawling around.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 16, 2008)

will it be singles or doubles?...

but No legends please...


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 16, 2008)

*warning* stupid question coming ahead *warning*

can you play the game online if you are playing it using r4ds??

i can understand if i can't, but wanted to know so i don't break my save by trying.


----------



## Aruarian (May 16, 2008)

You can, a mate of mine did. Even with ROMs, you still get a trainer-number.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 16, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> will it be singles or doubles?...
> 
> but No legends please...


Singles. 

Jirachi count? 

Oh, and I'm adding your code now + getting on.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 16, 2008)

yeah I guess it's okay...

I'm in...




And stop stalking me Pringer ...


----------



## TenshiOni (May 16, 2008)

I think one of us has connection issues. X_x

Edit: there we go!


----------



## 2Shea (May 16, 2008)

We starting to play this again? 

I guess the hype for Platinum is already setting in lol. I may have to dust off my game and play some


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 16, 2008)

NOOOOOOOO i was about to bring out weavile ...


----------



## TenshiOni (May 16, 2008)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

Communication error?!?!?!?

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Edit: Nice Lucario, btw.


----------



## Biscuits (May 16, 2008)

Lulz that error's been happening to everyone. 
It happened like 5 times to me 2 days ago, I only got 1 match done.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 16, 2008)

Yeah it was happening when I was battling Blind Itachi, it also happened when I was battling a friend online a few weeks ago.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 16, 2008)

and it just happened again to me...


----------



## 2Shea (May 16, 2008)

They must be having some major problem w/ wfc, here's to hoping they fix it. It better not be around for platinum


----------



## Kyousuke (May 19, 2008)

Heh, got this game Saturday and I'm already at the Pokemon League.

I can't seem to be able to find my friend code. 

EDIT: nvm, found it.

1075-1598-5587


----------



## Dreikoo (May 20, 2008)

Heh...it was a year ago when the hype was alive at it's strongest...let's see how many of our old friends will come back for this .


----------



## Linkaro (May 20, 2008)

do u include me Dreikoo?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 20, 2008)

From what i remember you joined in actively a bit after that...and i don't even think you were EVing your stuff even then either .

I was talking about the group of people that we played through the storymode together and got stronger side by side while facing each other and that sort of thing.


----------



## 2Shea (May 20, 2008)

Like our group of gym leaders? lol

Those were fun times, I hope for the same when platinum comes around. And then hopefully with the next set soon after


----------



## Dreikoo (May 20, 2008)

Yeah and even before that...like when we were reporting first finishing the game, catching legends etc.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 20, 2008)

Like when rocked you all with my top tier Pokemon?
Uh oh...shit talk!!!

If Platinum have some good battle mechanic changes then I'll probably be back. If not then I'll just casually play it.


----------



## Biscuits (May 20, 2008)

I'm not gonna front my first battle with you, you 6-0'd me with Weavile I think...
That was before I started looking into the game, now Weavile isn't even a bother.


----------



## Rolling~Star (May 20, 2008)

me needs a darkrai


----------



## Linkaro (May 20, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> From what i remember you joined in actively a bit after that...and i don't even think you were EVing your stuff even then either .
> 
> I was talking about the group of people that we played through the storymode together and got stronger side by side while facing each other and that sort of thing.



well...I didn't really do EVing....not really my style.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 20, 2008)

Maybe I should get another DS...


----------



## ctizz36 (May 20, 2008)

Hey Pringer How is Phanpy?


----------



## Masaki (May 20, 2008)

Hmm, I think I still have my badges in UM tags in my sig...


----------



## Dreikoo (May 20, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> well...I didn't really do EVing....not really my style.



Exactly my point.


----------



## Masaki (May 20, 2008)

In addition to EVing, I think Blindy's bringing in IV breeding as well.

Need to get those Pokemon from him.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 20, 2008)

ctizz36 said:


> Hey Pringer How is Phanpy?



It's doing fine....


----------



## Kyousuke (May 20, 2008)

I've got all my Pokemon at lvl. 50 now. 

Anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Biscuits (May 21, 2008)

level isn't an issue in D/P. Wi-fi auto levels them.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 21, 2008)

Rolling Star said:


> me needs a darkrai


Darkrai event is at the end of the month. 

Check with your local Toys R' Us.


----------



## Aruarian (May 21, 2008)

I can already imagine seeing Mikey standing as a giant amongst all the little ten-year olds.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 21, 2008)

I'll go with Sunuvmann.  

Make it less awkward.


----------



## Aruarian (May 21, 2008)

Two gay over-aged poke fans.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 21, 2008)

You're just jealous I'll have a legit Darkrai.


----------



## Aruarian (May 21, 2008)

Is it possible to trade pokemon with someone without having seen them?

A mate is sending me his DS and R4 to borrow and I'll be throwing Pokemon Pearl on there, and to make it more fun for myself I'd like to have my team of favourites from the get-go. XD

Also, if you use Gameshark or whatever to catch a pokemon, and then trade it, would there be any restrictions on that poke, or?


----------



## TenshiOni (May 21, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Is it possible to trade pokemon with someone without having seen them?
> 
> A mate is sending me his DS and R4 to borrow and I'll be throwing Pokemon Pearl on there, and to make it more fun for myself I'd like to have my team of favourites from the get-go. XD


Yeah, of course.

The whole "Not having seen them" thing only applies to the Global Trade Center.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 21, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> I'll go with Sunuvmann.
> 
> Make it less awkward.





> Sunuvmann
> 
> less awkward





> SUNUVMANN



*expects the Foolish Mann to openly challenge the first kid that starts boasting about his team in the line*

...


----------



## Aruarian (May 21, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Yeah, of course.
> 
> The whole "Not having seen them" thing only applies to the Global Trade Center.


Ah, awesome.

Only thing I'd shark for is good IV'd shiny Beldum, and an Aerodactyl with good IV's. Other than that, I need nuffin.


Blind Itachi said:


> *expects the Foolish Mann to openly challenge the first kid that starts boasting about his team in the line*
> 
> ...



Little kids are always easy pickings. Seriously, only teens and over use IV's and EV's for some reason. XD

*ED!*t: Never mind, forgot that I don't have a DS wifi-stick. xD


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 21, 2008)

but i also expect him to lose XDDDDDD...

probably against some Uber... because... I'm someone who relies in absolute power to battle... but he... he does it even more than me... we've had sweeper team VS sweeper team battles... and it gets ugly... but if I throw an offensive wall (as I said i only rely on power) like rhyperior then it turns all over against him...


----------



## Aruarian (May 21, 2008)

Oh lawd. So he doesn't rely on tactics at all? xD.

You should totally cheese on him and make a team with Blissey, Skarmory and Wobbuffet.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 21, 2008)

dear god you're a monster ...

I don't know... it's the way we battle each other... maybe he uses other strategies with other people... Maybe TO knows...


----------



## Aruarian (May 21, 2008)

I tend to main my favourites. Aerodactyl, Arcanine, Blastoise, Electivire (although it was Elekid/Electabuzz before) Heracross and Metagross. I like 'em looking like animals/monsters. xD


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 21, 2008)

Same... favorite teams are more fun... I ALWAYS carry one of my Golducks... and I only have few favorite OU pokemon... like Tyrannitar and Weavile but i prefer not to use them at the same time...


----------



## Aruarian (May 21, 2008)

Arcanine has always been my favourite since RBGY, Blastoise is at times interchangeable with Lapras, when GSC hit Heracross was ALWAYS a fave of mine, I spent so many hours hunting them down. I always had trouble picking a decent flying poke, but always liked Aerodactyl, even if he was difficult to get. When GSC hit and Elekid turned up, I loved it as well. Metagross was one of very few RSE pokes I liked the design of.


----------



## Cochise (May 21, 2008)

Scyther is always in my team, everything else just rotates depending on my mood.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 21, 2008)

wow, its been almost a year since ive played this game 8(... so nostalgic XD...
ill play it soon 83


----------



## Biscuits (May 21, 2008)

I'm feeling lucky.

Who wants to play? ...


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 21, 2008)

hey skeets... are you still looking for a battle?... i'm always ready...


----------



## Kagemizu (May 21, 2008)

Havent been here since the first tourney I think


----------



## Kyousuke (May 21, 2008)

Anybody here got a Cherrim or Combee they don't want?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 22, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> wow, its been almost a year since ive played this game 8(... so nostalgic XD...
> ill play it soon 83



Hizashiburi! DD

X3


----------



## Altron (May 22, 2008)

Cookies said:


> Anybody here got a Cherrim or Combee they don't want?



Yeah i got a few combee lying n my boxes.


----------



## Kyousuke (May 22, 2008)

Altron said:


> Yeah i got a few combee lying n my boxes.


Found me a Combee, but thanks anyway.

Cherrim anyone?
Or a Cherubi?


----------



## Biscuits (May 22, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> hey skeets... are you still looking for a battle?... i'm always ready...



I'm on now...


----------



## Kyousuke (May 22, 2008)

Hey let me battle you with my under level 55 Champion Pokemon. 


Do it. 
I'll seriously do it.


----------



## Biscuits (May 22, 2008)

I'll 6-0 you...


----------



## Kyousuke (May 22, 2008)

Won't that be fun?


----------



## Biscuits (May 22, 2008)

No...

You gotta finish the game and then start breeding before you can actually compete.


----------



## Kyousuke (May 22, 2008)

Okay......... 

Just give me a run down on what makes the game "complete".


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 22, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Hizashiburi! DD
> 
> X3



haha sashiburi!

have u been playing this game the whole time? 8D


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 22, 2008)

lol Skeets... send me a PM when you want to fight XD... I'm usually looking somewhere else lol...


----------



## Dreikoo (May 23, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> haha sashiburi!
> 
> have u been playing this game the whole time? 8D



Nah...maybe a little PBR online every few months...during Jp prime time. (all people who play during usa prime time have hacked shiny ubers >.>)


Oh and for some reason i bred Evd a lucario a few months ago while not having done any EVing for more than half a year...and it was easier than i remembered it .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 23, 2008)

ah ok, cool
haha yeah, i was like "omg wth are all these LGs doing in pbr X_X".... so it kind of put me off, very rarely do i find a japanese contender, and when it searches again for more opponents, i always end up paired the the same 1 i just battled XD...

hmms, i want to breed a UU team XD... any1 got an exploding wailmer with good IVs? i got confused when i started training some pokes haha... especially with the EV bands... but im back on track XD


----------



## Biscuits (May 23, 2008)

Itachi I see you on, lets play...


----------



## Aruarian (May 23, 2008)

Oh, god damn it. AR won't work on D/P on the R4. No pokemon for me, I guess. =[


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 23, 2008)

EXPLODING WAILMER ... poor thing ...

I have perfect IV carriers for most stats.... i'll need to breed a few more though... i'm lacking some egg groups...

@Skeets: i'm about to go to my job...

let me get there and we'll play ...


----------



## Biscuits (May 23, 2008)

Just post again.


----------



## Aruarian (May 23, 2008)

I just wanted a shiny Beldum... Is that so bad?!


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 23, 2008)

Okay Skeets... I'll be needing your code... mine is 0344 6445 9461

will it be singles or doubles?...

Just follow the already known clauses and no ubers please...


----------



## Aruarian (May 23, 2008)

I'm going to lawl hard if he makes a counter-team with nothing but sponges, walls and annoyers to counter yours. xD


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 23, 2008)

heh... a true warrior finds the way ...

Also I have Golduck... I fear nothing ...


----------



## Aruarian (May 23, 2008)

Golduck vs. Blissey

GG


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 23, 2008)

what if it's a Dynamic punching Golduck?... I have one from when I didn't knew about EV's and natures XD... It's adamant and got most EV's on attack...


----------



## Aruarian (May 23, 2008)

What're the IV's, though? And Dynamic punch only has 50% hit rating. If Blissey manages prlz, or something else causes burn.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 23, 2008)

there's people who rely heavily on strategy and others who do it on luck...

I don't excel at any but i work very well with both... that's the way I fight...

oh.. and IV stands for Individual Values... you surely have noticed that pokemon of the same species, level and nature have different stats... it's because of the Individual values of each pokemon... it's what makes them different and sometimes stronger...


----------



## Aruarian (May 23, 2008)

...

I know what IV's are, I was asking what your Golduck's were.


----------



## Biscuits (May 23, 2008)

I'm going on in a bit here's my code.
0302 0136 4691
Item clause?


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 23, 2008)

yes.. item clause as well... i'll be waiting inside...

Edit: wait... will it be singles or doubles?...

@AJ: i have no idea... it was a pure random wild golduck...


----------



## Biscuits (May 23, 2008)

Singles. Oh and Sleep clause is on, so please don't try and hit me with that Breloom hax...

Item clause is really really gay.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 23, 2008)

I hate brelooms myself... also.. the item clause adds variety and flow to the fight.. nobody likes 6 focus sash -/ _ \-...


----------



## Biscuits (May 23, 2008)

Only idiots use 6 focus sashes. Focus sash is useless once Stealth rock is up.


----------



## Biscuits (May 23, 2008)

Fuck Pokemon...


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 23, 2008)

stupid Wi-Fi... our connection was swift but then it just died... i'm waiting btw...

Edit: ^ huh ?...


----------



## Biscuits (May 23, 2008)

You want to play again? But you already know what I'm gonna do..


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 23, 2008)

but you as well... you can change your team if you want.. i don't have problems with that...


----------



## Aruarian (May 23, 2008)

What about that online thing? Shoddy?


----------



## Biscuits (May 23, 2008)

See, that's why I said Fuck Pokemon.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 23, 2008)

FUUUUUCK I was going to bring down another Garchomp withmy Golduck and then it died!... curse you Nintendo Cuuuuurse yoooooooooooooooooooooou!!!!!!!!!!...

Shoddy is for cheap battles without spirit or effort... I've played there and even if it's faster it's not fun...

also.. Quick Claw is banned... why would you do that?... Scared of quick Golduck much?... cowards...


----------



## Biscuits (May 23, 2008)

Lulz, your strategy was to pray that quick claw activates...


----------



## Aruarian (May 23, 2008)

Extreme Speed yo ass, bitch.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 23, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Lulz, you're strategy was to pray that quick claw activates...



you probably noticed it activated twice... i told you  mix strategy with pure luck to obtain the most pleasuring results... also you'd believe that the sandstorm was covering you but in fact my golduck was negating it with cloud nine ...

though you surprised me by not switching out the hippowdon... everybody switches it out when El Gold goes in ... it took such a chunk of HP from El Gold ..


----------



## Kyousuke (May 24, 2008)

Damn Heatran is so hard to catch. >.>


----------



## Aruarian (May 24, 2008)

Nah, he's easy once you know the trick.


----------



## Kyousuke (May 24, 2008)

I'll just go with saying that all Pokemon with catch rates of 3 are hard to catch. >.<


----------



## Aruarian (May 24, 2008)

Don't click this unless you've played all pokemon gens to date.

Trick to catching Heatran:

*Spoiler*: __ 



throw more pokeballs


----------



## Kyousuke (May 24, 2008)

heh, I've been doing that.

Took me 2 hours to catch both Uxie and Azelf. >.<


----------



## ctizz36 (May 24, 2008)

The pokemon I had trouble with was Regigigas... sadly I ended up causing it to faint and now I can' capture it anymore in my game


----------



## Aruarian (May 24, 2008)

...

You _always_ save before tackling legendaries. ALWAYS.


----------



## Kyousuke (May 24, 2008)

Saving is a basic rule.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 24, 2008)

Sadly I know that now ... Did any even catch Regigigas in their game? Just wondering


----------



## Kyousuke (May 24, 2008)

Nope. Still need to transfer a Registeel.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 24, 2008)

The only reason I almost got it is thanks to my cousin... I did get all of the Regi's, I think, in my old Ruby game ... I even remember getting Rayquaza too


----------



## nakanuro (May 24, 2008)

How muck pokeballs do you to throw to, uxie or azelf


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 24, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> FUUUUUCK I was going to bring down another Garchomp withmy Golduck and then it died!... curse you Nintendo Cuuuuurse yoooooooooooooooooooooou!!!!!!!!!!...
> 
> Shoddy is for cheap battles without spirit or effort... I've played there and even if it's faster it's not fun...
> 
> also.. Quick Claw is banned... why would you do that?... Scared of quick Golduck much?... cowards...



Quick Claw, Bright Powder, etc. are banned because it turns the game into a huge game of chance much like why all tournaments ban the use of Double Team and Minimize.

I think a majority of us have to agree that Pokemon is fun because of the depth in team building and the strategic setups you can do. 

I remember that was how I lost the NF Pokemon Tournament. Everything was all planned and I worked pretty damn hard to set it up properly and got my Gyarados with 2 Dragon Dance. At the time my Gyarados had +2 DD and against a Dusknoir. In my head I was thinking if he Thunder Punch me it would atleast be a 3HKO so it would be safe to just Taunt him and get rid of the Will-o-Wisp threat. Sadly my Taunt amazingly missed (Taunt has 100% accuracy) due to Bright Powder and I got WoWed. Bye-Bye Gyarados.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 25, 2008)

they didn't ban the brightpowder on shoddy lol... i put it on a tyrannitar as well XD...

look... I put quick claw on golduck because he has no other way to bring down a garchomp... damn you can at least give him 1/8 chances of having... a chance... >/ _ \>... now... if you put a quick claw on something that is already fast... then what would it be?.. broken or just dumb?... I'm not turning the whole game into a game of chance... I'm using it on 1 UU pokemon to increase it's chance of fighting OU pokemon... otherwise that Item wouldn't exist... it exists with the sole purpose of letting a slower pokemon get the first hit... if it can...

damn... i'm not even using it on a wall or status inducing pokemon... now that's really annoying...


----------



## "Shion" (May 25, 2008)

Is there a hold item to increase the speed stat?


----------



## Kyousuke (May 25, 2008)

None that I know of for every Pokemon without something going wrong, but there are some that increase stat gain upon level up. 

And some have the "going wrong":
A Choice Scarf will increase speed, but disallow all moves but the first.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 25, 2008)

You can use indeed a choice scarf.. but as the name says it only allows you to use the first attack you chose (until you switch)... the only item that truly increases the speed stat is the salac berry when it's effect activates due to low HP...

quick powder increases ditto's speed but only affects ditto ...


----------



## Kyousuke (May 25, 2008)

I never thought it would happen, but it did. 

I got Pokerus.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 25, 2008)

it's not that rare among people who trade (because you can infect your other pokemon)... but damn you're lucky to get it inside your game! ...


----------



## Kyousuke (May 26, 2008)

Well now its popping up all over my other pokemon....

time to do some EV training......


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 26, 2008)

remember to put your infected pokemon in a box before midnight every time you play... or they'll get cured...

as long as they stay on the box and you put them back before the midnight the pokerus will stay active...


----------



## Kyousuke (May 26, 2008)

Yeah....
that's why I infected some pokemon and kept them inside the box so that if I need infections again (lol I sound like a murderer) then I can pass it on that way.

And I also think that gaining 7 speed a level is worth it. Or 7 of anything for that matter.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 26, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> it's not that rare among people who trade (because you can infect your other pokemon)... but damn you're lucky to get it inside your game! ...



Or getting two shinies in the same week


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 26, 2008)

^ that is still easier you know ...


----------



## Kyousuke (May 26, 2008)

Yep shinys are 1 in 8192, Pokerus is 1 in 21845.


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (May 26, 2008)

i started a new game a couple days ago.

does anyone have any extra squirtles, cyndaquils, staryus, or bulbasaurs they can give away?  considering i just started over, i cant really give you anything special in return.

]:


----------



## ctizz36 (May 27, 2008)

Cookies said:


> Yep shinys are 1 in 8192, *Pokerus* is 1 in 21845.



Ah Pokerus I have One of those... but my cousin gave me it ... I don't have time to look and capture random pokemon for this virus


----------



## Kyousuke (May 28, 2008)

You could still give the virus to your pokemon provided it isn't immune and cured of it.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 28, 2008)

I did that to some of my main pokemon like my Floatzel and Torterra and that took me a while


----------



## Kyousuke (May 28, 2008)

It doesn't take so long, as long as you can just find a bunch of wild pokemon to fight and ride around alot until it is completely spread on your party. You could also regularly visit a pokemon center and heal, this also helps spread it.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 31, 2008)

O... I didn't know that Thanks


----------



## Hyde (May 31, 2008)

Cookies said:


> I never thought it would happen, but it did.
> 
> I got Pokerus.



I got Pok?AIDS on the second gym...

Guys, I'm preparing a team for a NY, NY tourney--2v2, L50 cap, no ubers...Here's my team (EV training, natures, and egg moves for the win!):

Infernape- ThunderPunch, Blaze Kick, Blast Burn, Close Combat //Razor Claw

Staraptor- Aerial Ace, Fly, Brave Bird, Close Combat //Focus Sash

Torterra- Leech Seed, Seed Bomb, Earthquake, Wood Hammer (might change to Crunch, Giga Drain, or something else) //Leftovers

Empoleon- Flash Cannon, Surf, Ice Beam, Hydro Cannon //Nevermelt Ice

What are your suggestions?


----------



## Hyde (May 31, 2008)

YOU PEOPLE MUST BE ON 24/7!!!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 1, 2008)

Hyde said:


> I got Pok?AIDS on the second gym...
> 
> Guys, I'm preparing a team for a NY, NY tourney--2v2, L50 cap, no ubers...Here's my team (EV training, natures, and egg moves for the win!):
> 
> ...



Okay first of all what's your lead? Because Infernape is horrible for a leader, the best thing that you can run with to lead is Staraptor. He wasn't a bad choice actually in early DP days due to his speed, U-Turn, and Intimidate. 

Right off the bat I'll tell you this...if Gyarados gets two Dragon Dance your whole team will die. Your only saving grace to stop Gyarados is your Infernape who will probably outrun Gyarados even with one DD up. Staraptor will die to Stone Edge and Ice Fang, and Torterra will die to Ice Fang or at worse a beefy neutral damage from Waterfall. Empoleon can tank the Waterfall/Stone Edge set, but will die to the Earthquake/Ice Fang set. Just be aware that a Bulkydos can probably live one Thunder Punch from Infernape and maybe even three Flash Cannons from Empoleon; you absolutely cannot let any Gyarados set to get off two DDs.

I'm not too big on 2v2s since I never got into it, but a lot of 2v2 teams run with a special combo or strategy in mind. Again I don't play any 2v2s so if you do have some kind of combo or strategy please fill me in so I can analyze this matcup a bit more. But another thing is that 2/4 of your Pokemons are 2x weak to Earthquake. Earthquake is one of the best and most popular move in every version of Pokemon and I'm sure it's even more popular in 2v2s since it hits two Pokemons at one time. Just be aware of that.

Can't think of anything else really since I'm too lazy and I don't play Pokemon as much anymore but another big thing is that Gengar will probably rape the living hell out of you if he gets Hypnosis off and Destiny Bond off. Gengar is a monster in half team battles and 2v2s due to him having the ability to cripple 2 Pokemon right off the bat. I am very sure if someone does run Gengar there is a huge chance Gengar is packing Focus Sash to guarantee him atleast one crippled Pokemon.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 1, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Okay first of all what's your lead? Because Infernape is horrible for a leader, the best thing that you can run with to lead is Staraptor. He wasn't a bad choice actually in early DP days due to his speed, U-Turn, and Intimidate.
> 
> Right off the bat I'll tell you this...if Gyarados gets two Dragon Dance your whole team will die. Your only saving grace to stop Gyarados is your Infernape who will probably outrun Gyarados even with one DD up. Staraptor will die to Stone Edge and Ice Fang, and Torterra will die to Ice Fang or at worse a beefy neutral damage from Waterfall. Empoleon can tank the Waterfall/Stone Edge set, but will die to the Earthquake/Ice Fang set. Just be aware that a Bulkydos can probably live one Thunder Punch from Infernape and maybe even three Flash Cannons from Empoleon; you absolutely cannot let any Gyarados set to get off two DDs.
> 
> ...



Volke fixed it...

I originally had Torterra to switch out against Electric attacks, and Empoleon to switch off against Ice attacks (both to compliment Staraptor)...Staraptor was my lead, and his Flying would dodge Earthquake, and his Fly would dodge Surf...I'm changing it, though (Staraptor and Infernape are probably staying)...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 1, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Volke fixed it...
> 
> I originally had Torterra to switch out against Electric attacks, and Empoleon to switch off against Ice attacks (both to compliment Staraptor)...Staraptor was my lead, and his Flying would dodge Earthquake, and his Fly would dodge Surf...I'm changing it, though (Staraptor and Infernape are probably staying)...



Do be aware that Boltbeam (Thunder Bolt and Ice Beam) is a very common set due to its type coverage. Any random Boltbeamer can rape Torterra. Oh yea it's not as common anymore but a good amount of people still run a standard special sweeper Starmie, so be aware of that too.

Starmie @ Expert Belt/Leftovers
Nature: Timid
EVs: 252 SpA, 252 SPD, 4 HP
-Surf
-Ice Beam
-Thunderbolt
-Psychic/Grass Knot

Max Speed IV and EV for a Timid Starmie maxes out at 361 and Special Attack maxes out at 299 for a neutral nature just for a little heads up.


----------



## Naruchu (Jun 1, 2008)

Whoo Im happy me and my friends got a darkri from Toys r us today so thats awesome!!


----------



## Hyde (Jun 2, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Do be aware that Boltbeam (Thunder Bolt and Ice Beam) is a very common set due to its type coverage. Any random Boltbeamer can rape Torterra. Oh yea it's not as common anymore but a good amount of people still run a standard special sweeper Starmie, so be aware of that too.
> 
> Starmie @ Expert Belt/Leftovers
> Nature: Timid
> ...



Keep in mind that only moves learned before lv. 50 are allowed (which is why I had BKick instead of FBlitz)...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 2, 2008)

so did any of ur U.S. guys go to the darkrai event?


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jun 2, 2008)

I got 2. One on Saturday and one on Sunday. =D


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 3, 2008)

Ah man I forgot about that event  I wanted one O well


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 3, 2008)

I wasn't able to go.....

It pained me to know it was happening and I couldn't go.... >.>


----------



## Naruchu (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah I got mine whoo!


----------



## Shiron (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah, both me and my sister got ours on Sunday. I hadn't heard that there was an event until my sister told me on Saturday, when she found out, so I almost missed it. Luckily got one because she found out about the event though.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 4, 2008)

waaa darkrai 8_(

trade some 1 trade T_T

how did u get it? did u just have to DL the ticket or something? then go to the island, or just got the pokemon in a premier ball or somthing?...

i swear if this even never comes to the UK i will be forced to get the walk thru walls cheat!....


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 4, 2008)

T_T i want one... but

it wont be any use if it has bad IVs... i just keep resetting my DS b4 going in to the shop and getting the pokemon haha...


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 4, 2008)

Damn I forgot completely about this event aswell, oh well


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 4, 2008)

shea, the even is still on apparently, its until June according to serebii, but i think its only in NYC?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 4, 2008)

I almost forgot to unlock Mystery Gift before going to the store.

But, I got one. :WOW Now, the question is if my cousin got one as well.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 6, 2008)

I was too late (arrived at 4:05 pm Sunday, because my little sisters were screwing around), so I got Okami for the Wii, instead...I killed that damn fetus Yami fifteen minutes ago...


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 6, 2008)

I wonder if my cousin got Darkrai.... probably not


----------



## Hyde (Jun 6, 2008)

What moves did it have?


----------



## Shiron (Jun 6, 2008)

Hyde said:


> What moves did it have?


-Roar of Time
-Spacial Rend
-Nightmare
-Hypnosis


----------



## Hyde (Jun 7, 2008)

Tsunayoshi said:


> -Roar of Time
> -Spacial Rend
> -Nightmare
> -Hypnosis



What does Nightmare do? I think Dream Eater would've been better, because he is weak against Fighting-types...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 7, 2008)

nightmare is basically just like its trademark ability; bad dreams...


----------



## Shiron (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeah, Nightmare just inflicts damage on a sleeping opponent. The Darkrai given out was only at Level 50 and Darkrai itself learns Dream Eater at Level 84, and Nightmare at Level 38, which is most likely why it has Nightmare.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 7, 2008)

Lost my DS!!!? 

FFFFF


----------



## Naruchu (Jun 8, 2008)

hey did u guys hear about the dexoys event coming june 20th its like the darkri one except its at game stops around the U.S.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 9, 2008)

Naruchu said:


> hey did u guys hear about the dexoys event coming june 20th its like the darkri one except its at game stops around the U.S.


 Where did you here that? I haven't seen anything about it, even on pokemon.com.


----------



## Naruchu (Jun 9, 2008)

look here  where it says sundays news and its under the part about the pins under the picture


----------



## FFLN (Jun 9, 2008)

Anyone get Pokemon Ranch for the Wii? When I have more time, I may upload some Pokemon onto there. It'll be better than just releasing them like I was doing before.


----------



## Naruchu (Jun 10, 2008)

not yet but I will prolly within the next couple days
BTW is there a pokemon fan club on these forums??


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 11, 2008)

Shaymin Sky Forme confirmed. 

Pokemon Platinum will have an increased storyline, with a new "Torn World", full 3-D utilization of the DS. 

Two new human characters added to the storyline.


chapter 404 spoilers


----------



## Naruchu (Jun 12, 2008)

yeah its gonna be awesome!!


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 14, 2008)

Naruchu said:


> hey did u guys hear about the dexoys event coming june 20th its like the darkri one except its at game stops around the U.S.



I just was at Gamestop and saw the sign about it... I wonder which Dexoys we'll get... probably the normal form


----------



## Serp (Jun 14, 2008)

The Poison gym leader returns!


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 15, 2008)

It doesn't really matter what form they give it in, you could always change it.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 15, 2008)

Im fairly new to this game, there is so much stuff to it. Is there any tips you guys can give me for anything?


----------



## Hyde (Jun 16, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Im fairly new to this game, there is so much stuff to it. Is there any tips you guys can give me for anything?



I could give you a starter Pok?mon with special moves...

PM me if you're interested...

(Don't let them battle unless you know how to EV train, though)


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 16, 2008)

Serp said:


> The Poison gym leader returns!



No you don't ...

unless you want to accept the Challenge of the GYM battles... I really want to do it but all the other GYM leaders are afraid of a little unbalance (which is true but only if you're unlucky enough to fight your counter-type without the neccesary means to fight them back)... even if that is the meaning of the word "challenge" ...

scaredy cats...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 18, 2008)

I finally got leafgreen and firered, 

BUT, battery is probably dead since after playing them the savegame dies, when I try importing the pokemans

so yeah what now


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 18, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Im fairly new to this game, there is so much stuff to it. Is there any tips you guys can give me for anything?



*1.* Don't bitch and cry about unbalances. There's 500+ Pokemon, of course it's going to be unbalanced.
*2.* Learn what are IVs and EVs.
*3.* Read up on what Ubers, OUs, UUs, and NUs are.
*4.* Have an understanding of the types of Pokemons. I don't mean their elemental types but their role types. For example, Starter, Sweeper, Hazer, Phazer, Physical Tank, Special Tank, etc.
*5.* Learn to build proper teams. Players who are usually new to the game easily gets 6-0 to the likes of powerful setup and sweeper Pokemons like Gyarados and others.

All of this knowledge can easily be obtained at . Feel free to ask it here though, I'd love to spread the Pokemon love.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 18, 2008)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I finally got leafgreen and firered,
> 
> BUT, battery is probably dead since after playing them the savegame dies, when I try importing the pokemans
> 
> so yeah what now




They are fake.


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 18, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> No you don't ...
> 
> unless you want to accept the Challenge of the GYM battles... I really want to do it but all the other GYM leaders are afraid of a little unbalance (which is true but only if you're unlucky enough to fight your counter-type without the neccesary means to fight them back)... even if that is the meaning of the word "challenge" ...
> 
> scaredy cats...



Oh I'll take on anyone w/ my Ice team, I'm confident with it, just not now cause I'm not really into Pokemon atm. Give it a while, or when Platinum comes out


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 18, 2008)

I would challenge any gym leader but my pokemon are in the high 60's low to high 70's not so good  ... do you have to have pokemon at lv. 100 to battle online because if it is I doubt myself I can get to that level


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 18, 2008)

Silent Storm said:


> They are fake.



No they arent, I already checked that possibilty

chips look like the real thing and they came with box and manual, I HAVE them fake so I know the difference


----------



## Hyde (Jun 18, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *1.* Don't bitch and cry about unbalances. There's 500+ Pokemon, of course it's going to be unbalanced.
> *2.* Learn what are IVs and EVs.
> *3.* Read up on what Ubers, OUs, UUs, and NUs are.
> *4.* Have an understanding of the types of Pokemons. I don't mean their elemental types but their role types. For example, Starter, Sweeper, Hazer, Phazer, Physical Tank, Special Tank, etc.
> ...



Actually, I wouldn't mind further reaserching some of those...

Oh, and would I become a Gym Leader?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 19, 2008)

Challenge a gym leader here for the title.



> I would challenge any gym leader but my pokemon are in the high 60's low to high 70's not so good  ... do you have to have pokemon at lv. 100 to battle online because if it is I doubt myself I can get to that leve



On wifi all your pokemon become lv 100.

Anyone want to battle.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 19, 2008)

Silent Storm said:


> Challenge a gym leader here for the title.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suppose I'll challenge the Ice Gym Leader, then...

If I become Gym Leader, can I be a double-battle gym leader?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't really know.

Anyways, here is the thread where you challenge the gym leader.

he'd show up again


----------



## Akuma (Jun 20, 2008)

This stuff is to confusing, Im probably just going to quit :/


----------



## Hyde (Jun 20, 2008)

Silent Storm said:


> I don't really know.
> 
> Anyways, here is the thread where you challenge the gym leader.
> 
> he'd show up again



I challenged the first Gym Leader, whoever that may be...


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 21, 2008)

Anyone up for a quick brawl.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 23, 2008)

BUMP.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 23, 2008)

Man I get EV's and everything but I still dont understand Ivs at all. Is it the number of the stat? because if thats true, im getting like 5's and 6's, when I heard the highest is 31.


----------



## Shiron (Jun 23, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Man I get EV's and everything but I still dont understand Ivs at all. Is it the number of the stat? because if thats true, im getting like 5's and 6's, when I heard the highest is 31.


Nah. IVs are more like a bonus that's added to the Pokemon's base stats, that's completely random and is determined when you catch/hatch the Pokemon.

Take Turtwig for example:


It's base HP stat 55. If it has an IV of 0, than that will be it's base HP stat. However, if it has the max IV stat of 31 then it's base HP would be 86.

It's very rare to get 31 IVs in a stat though, and next to impossible to get it in all of them. That's why you're getting 5's and 6's in them.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow thanks you helped. So 5's and 6's arent bad as starting stats?


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 23, 2008)

Man I wish I had a 31 IV pokemon... how do you find out that anyways?


----------



## Shiron (Jun 23, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Wow thanks you helped. So 5's and 6's arent bad as starting stats?


Depends. For just beating the game and such, yeah, it's fine. But if you want to get competitive, you'd want to try and get them as high as possible, at least in the areas that matter. For example, if you're going to try and raise a Gallade as a physical sweeper, you'd probably want to get it's attack and speed IVs to at least 25 for it to be at it's best. High defensive and HP IVs would be nice, but they wouldn't be as important as attack and speed, so you can ignore them, along with special attack, since you won't be raising it as a Garevoir. 

The most important things to look at would be the IVs in the stats that you are going to EV train it in, and try to hatch/catch a Pokemon of that species that has as high as possible of IVs in those stats (preferably at least 25, but 20+ should be alright), along with the right personality to make sure that the personality also matches what you're going to be training it in. Other than those stats, the rest can pretty much be ignored; it's great if you wind up with a Pokemon with high IVs in those stats as well, but tehy're not as important.



ctizz36 said:


> Man I wish I had a 31 IV pokemon... how do you find out that anyways?


What your Pokemon's IVs are?


The calculator works best with higher level Pokemon. If they're at a really low level, it will give you a fairly large range. If they're at a higher level though, it will be able to be more accurate.

If you don't know what your Pokemon's EVs are, then just grow and feed them (saving before you actually feed them the berries, unless you don't mind EV-training them again/were intending to anyway) the EV reducing berries in each stat () until it says "Pokemon's base stat can't go any lower", put it in the PC and then withdraw it, and then plug the information in with the EVs all being at 0. That should give you you're Pokemon's IVs.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 23, 2008)

> Depends. For just beating the game and such, yeah, it's fine. But if you want to get competitive, you'd want to try and get them as high as possible, at least in the areas that matter. For example, if you're going to try and raise a Gallade as a physical sweeper, you'd probably want to get it's attack and speed IVs to at least 25 for it to be at it's best. High defensive and HP IVs would be nice, but they wouldn't be as important as attack and speed, so you can ignore them, along with special attack, since you won't be raising it as a Garevoir.
> 
> The most important things to look at would be the IVs in the stats that you are going to EV train it in, and try to hatch/catch a Pokemon of that species that has as high as possible of IVs in those stats (preferably at least 25, but 20+ should be alright), along with the right personality to make sure that the personality also matches what you're going to be training it in. Other than those stats, the rest can pretty much be ignored; it's great if you wind up with a Pokemon with high IVs in those stats as well, but tehy're not as important.



Actually I do want to raise a Gallade. All his stats are 5 at level 1 (Adamant Nature) will this be good, because I have no idea how to configure Ivs.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 23, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Actually I do want to raise a Gallade. All his stats are 5 at level 1 (Adamant Nature) will this be good, because I have no idea how to configure Ivs.



To be honest, I don't worry about IVs...Breeding over and over again to get the right nature AND IVs is too bothersome for me, so I just focus on Nature, EVs, Egg Moves, etc.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 23, 2008)

Hyde said:


> To be honest, I don't worry about IVs...Breeding over and over again to get the right nature AND IVs is too bothersome for me, so I just focus on Nature, EVs, Egg Moves, etc.




Yeah your probably right, One more question though how do you know when it is the right time to use stones on pokemon that need them to evolve?

For example Dusk stone on that Ralts evolution...Do I do use it on the second evolution as soon as Ralts evolves?


----------



## Hyde (Jun 23, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Yeah your probably right, One more question though how do you know when it is the right time to use stones on pokemon that need them to evolve?
> 
> For example Dusk stone on that Ralts evolution...Do I do use it on the second evolution as soon as Ralts evolves?



For Pok?mon like Arcanine, I usually evolve right away...If you want higher stats, evolve, but if you want a move that is only obtainable through pre-evolution level-up, wait...But for Gallade, I suggest you evolve immediately...


----------



## Akuma (Jun 23, 2008)

Alright man, youve been a huge help Thanks.


----------



## Shiron (Jun 23, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Actually I do want to raise a Gallade. All his stats are 5 at level 1 (Adamant Nature) will this be good, because I have no idea how to configure Ivs.


You can't change IVs at all; they're set as soon as you catch the Pokemon/receive the egg from the daycare. If the Pokemon doesn't have the IVs you want, the only way to fix that would be by getting another Pokemon of the species that does have the right IVs. The easiest way to do this would be by breeding a Pokemon of the species you want at the Daycare and saving right before you pick it up and then riding between Route 209, Solaceon Town, and Route 210 until the Pokemon hatches; if it's what you want, then you save. If not, reset and try again.

Although like Hyde said, it is very troublesome to do that. The payoff can be good, but unless you're going to get super serious about it, it should be fine.

As for Ralts, yeah, you can evolve it right after it evolves into Kirlia.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 23, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Alright man, youve been a huge help Thanks.



No problem, Artikuma...^_^

Hey, you're my apprentice for a reason, no?


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 23, 2008)

Thank you Tsunayoshi


----------



## Hyde (Jun 24, 2008)

I know what shiny chaining is, but do the stats that come with being shiny outweigh a bad nature?


----------



## Shiron (Jun 24, 2008)

Hmm? Pretty sure that whether a Pokemon is shiny or not doesn't affect its stats at all, so I'd have to say no. If you're looking for a Pokemon to actually battle with and not trade/one just for looks (which are pretty much the main reasons why one would try and catch shinies), don't bother with going after shinies and instead just breed/catch the Pokemon you want normally.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 24, 2008)

Tsunayoshi said:


> Hmm? Pretty sure that whether a Pokemon is shiny or not doesn't affect its stats at all, so I'd have to say no. If you're looking for a Pokemon to actually battle with and not trade/one just for looks (which are pretty much the main reasons why one would try and catch shinies), don't bother with going after shinies and instead just breed/catch the Pokemon you want normally.



Oh, I thought the reason shinies were so sought after by battlers was a stat boost, or something...


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 25, 2008)

Shineys are pretty


----------



## Hyde (Jun 25, 2008)

OokamiAnko said:


> Shineys are pretty



Who are you?

I just caught a shiny Noctowl, named it Moonshine...


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 25, 2008)

umm..what do you mean 'who am I?'


----------



## Kakashi500 (Jun 25, 2008)

I have a shiny Charizard... Pretty handsome I must say.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 25, 2008)

I forget is the shiny Charizard Black... *looks it up* yes it is



I wish I had one of those but mine is just an original... O well


----------



## Hyde (Jun 25, 2008)

OokamiAnko said:


> umm..what do you mean 'who am I?'



If you're going to barge into a thread, you might as well introduce yourself...

@Kakashi500- A shiny starter? How?


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 25, 2008)

umm sorry...


----------



## Kakashi500 (Jun 25, 2008)

To Hyde: Well my friend, I got it in a trade. Though I don't use it much...


----------



## Hyde (Jun 25, 2008)

OokamiAnko said:


> umm sorry...



Well? Who are you?

Would you like to be my Pok?-prentice? PM me if you're interested, and I'll elaborate on the details...


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 25, 2008)

umm..I guess Im Anko...


----------



## Hyde (Jun 25, 2008)

OokamiAnko said:


> umm..I guess Im Anko...



Would you care to elaborate? A short bio is all we need...(Just things to know you better, such as hobbies, interests, likes, dislikes, etc.)


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 25, 2008)

Is this really necessary?


----------



## Hyde (Jun 25, 2008)

Silent Storm said:


> Is this really necessary?



Not 100%, but it helps...

What's your problem?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't have a problem, I am just wondering why it is necessary for him to tell us about himself seeing as it does not contribute to any pokemon discussion.


----------



## Naruchu (Jun 25, 2008)

Kakashi500 said:


> I have a shiny Charizard... Pretty handsome I must say.



That's awesome wish I had one. But good news the Dexoyes event is this weekend too so I still have a chance to get one yeah!!


----------



## Hyde (Jun 25, 2008)

Silent Storm said:


> I don't have a problem, I am just wondering why it is necessary for him to tell us about himself seeing as it does not contribute to any pokemon discussion.



If it's bothering you THAT much, I suppose I'll ask him and/or her via PM...


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 25, 2008)

This is all 100% off topic, and there is no reason for a person to introduce themselves upon posting in a thread, I mean really 

It's just so ridiculous it's funny.

It's a public forum, and anyone can chime in and say whatever the fuck they want pertaining to the topic. So just calm down kiddies, and please get back on topic


----------



## Kakashi500 (Jun 25, 2008)

^ Amen.

And about my shiny Charizard, I'm not lucky, my friend hacked it and gave it to me.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 25, 2008)

Kakashi500 said:


> ^ Amen.
> 
> And about my shiny Charizard, I'm not lucky, my friend hacked it and gave it to me.



Therefore, it is not legit, and you do not have it...


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 26, 2008)

Hyde-sensei what's the difference between normal and hacked pokemon?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi I'm Duy Nguyen. 
I am attending my 3rd year at Orange Coast Community College working on my Accounting major. My hobbies are chillin' with my buddies and girlfriend, play Street Fighter, play World of Warcraft, and take long walks on the beach. On my offtime I like to watch a little porno here and there; it's cool my girlfriend doesn't mind she sometimes watches it with me, it's pretty dope.

Appereance...hmm I'm tall light skinned a bit skinny with a beer-like belly due to the massive consumptions of rice, meat, and occasional alcohol binges. I fancy myself to be quite a handsome prince, well atleast my mom thinks so.

My contribution to this thread have gone vast and far with my many victories and beasting. I was previously hated in early DP era around here for my awesomness in tier whoring the OU Pokemon and bringing the heat such as CSmence and CBtar before NF Forums were ready.

Famous lines when people post up their teams are...
"Your team gets 6-0 by Gyarados"
"Your team gets 6-0 by CSmence"
"CBtar can come in and out and dish out 50-100% per hit"
"SCRUUUUUUUUB!!!"


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 26, 2008)

Can you catch a quagsire in Diamond/Pearl? 
(I love that thingX3)


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 26, 2008)

^  You can. Go to the swamp area in the south. I believe route 212.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 26, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Hi I'm Duy Nguyen.
> I am attending my 3rd year at Orange Coast Community College working on my Accounting major. My hobbies are chillin' with my buddies and girlfriend, play Street Fighter, play World of Warcraft, and take long walks on the beach. On my offtime I like to watch a little porno here and there; it's cool my girlfriend doesn't mind she sometimes watches it with me, it's pretty dope.
> 
> Appereance...hmm I'm tall light skinned a bit skinny with a beer-like belly due to the massive consumptions of rice, meat, and occasional alcohol binges. I fancy myself to be quite a handsome prince, well atleast my mom thinks so.
> ...



Aha, that does sound like Duy Nguyen...

EDIT:

I'll post my bio for the new members in a bit; It takes a while to type it on the Wii...

Oh, and Anko, a Pokémon is considered "hacked" if it was caught with the aid of an external device, or if any of its data has been changed...


----------



## Serp (Jun 26, 2008)

I am Serp, the poison Meister. User of poison type pokemon, poison gym leader and one of the heads of Team Note, The NF evil pokemon organization. 

Quotes: My Nidoking is GAR, what you gonna do when it comes for you, you gonna do nothing, you gonna die.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 26, 2008)

Serp said:


> I am Serp, the poison Meister. User of poison type pokemon, poison gym leader and one of the heads of Team Note, The NF evil pokemon organization.
> 
> Quotes: My Nidoking is GAR, what you gonna do when it comes for you, you gonna do nothing, you gonna die.



Wait 'till that NidoGAR gets a taste of Ice Beam...


----------



## Serp (Jun 26, 2008)

Ironically my Nidoking has Ice beam


----------



## Hyde (Jun 26, 2008)

Serp said:


> Ironically my Nidoking has Ice beam



Does it have Surf? Megahorn? SuperPower?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 26, 2008)

I just got my Wi-Fi!!!

I'm also interested in trading some pokes. I've only just finished the national dex. Anyhow I'm running Diamond and I have Sapphire. So anyhow I thought I'd take a peak in and see what the community was like around here.

Here is my friend code: 0817 5190 5161


----------



## Hyde (Jun 26, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> I just got my Wi-Fi!!!
> 
> I'm also interested in trading some pokes. I've only just finished the national dex. Anyhow I'm running Diamond and I have Sapphire. So anyhow I thought I'd take a peak in and see what the community was like around here.
> 
> Here is my friend code: 0817 5190 5161



Strongarm? Nice to meet you! My name is Hyde, and I specialize in Flying- and Fighting-type Pok?mon (actually, S0crat3s handles Fighting-types, but we are both the same person)...

How much experience do you have? Would you care to battle?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 26, 2008)

I've been playing since back in the RBY days, but I don't have a lot of battle experience against other players. Battleing sounds fun though as long as you don't mind fighting my elite 4 team. I just beat the Elite 4 + Cynthia last night and my E4 team is all between level 49 and 52. (No Legendaries included btw).


----------



## Hyde (Jun 26, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> I've been playing since back in the RBY days, but I don't have a lot of battle experience against other players. Battleing sounds fun though as long as you don't mind fighting my elite 4 team. I just beat the Elite 4 + Cynthia last night and my E4 team is all between level 49 and 52. (No Legendaries included btw).



Wi-Fi can make all Pokémon L50...

My FC is 1719 4546 5699, Name is "S0crt3s"...I'm on right now...

EDIT:

Double Battle, by the way...


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 26, 2008)

Really, I did not know that! Getting on


----------



## Kameil (Jun 26, 2008)

Wassup I've been new to the game as well. Past these 8 days yeah got my Pearl on the 18th I've gotten pretty far I don't have my sapphire or Ruby anymore nor leafgreen or Firered. So yeah I already beat pretty much the whole game I've stomped on it so far I'm just resorting to catching rare pokes I just caught Giratina today (which was a bitch ). 

I'm also curious of the NF's pokemon DP community so yeah if anyone wanna be my friend here ya go. 1719 - 4510 - 0254 or trade etc. 

So far the rarest pokemon I've come across I've obtained HeatRan, Palkia, Giratina, Dratini , Deoxys which I picked up from gamestop last weekend, Lapras, and thats it me thinks.

My name is Octocam by the way.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 26, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> Wassup I've been new to the game as well. Past these 8 days yeah got my Pearl on the 18th I've gotten pretty far I don't have my sapphire or Ruby anymore nor leafgreen or Firered. So yeah I already beat pretty much the whole game I've stomped on it so far I'm just resorting to catching rare pokes I just caught Giratina today (which was a bitch ).
> 
> I'm also curious of the NF's pokemon DP community so yeah if anyone wanna be my friend here ya go. 1719 - 4510 - 0254 or trade etc.
> 
> ...



Would you care for a battle? I want to see how skilled you are...

6v6, double battle. My info is a post or two up...


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 26, 2008)

And I was utterly defeated, crushed and tossed asside!

Seriously though after Flint in the Elite 4 I should have seen the thunder punch on the infernape coming. That the critical hit ice punch at the begning of the match that took out my Torterra.


----------



## Kameil (Jun 26, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Would you care for a battle? I want to see how skilled you are...
> 
> 6v6, double battle. My info is a post or two up...



I wouldn't mind either I'm still kind of a noob to the Wi-fi scene on this game so care to enlighten me? I know you go to the upstairs pokemon center I know that much. 


@StrongArm - You can rape Infernape that is if you lvl'ed up your Torterra enough because I got my own Torterra and it's no joke to beat that fire guy's squad you have to spam Earthquake towards them but it's suggested you lvl up the PP use of your torterra's earthquake.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 26, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> And I was utterly defeated, crushed and tossed asside!
> 
> Seriously though after Flint in the Elite 4 I should have seen the thunder punch on the infernape coming. That the critical hit ice punch at the begning of the match that took out my Torterra.



Not to add insult to injury, but that Ice Punch would've taken out Torterra, regardless...

Just keep in mind that youth=/=na?vite...


----------



## Kameil (Jun 26, 2008)

I remember when I first strolled through the Elite four. 

1st guy : Everything was a sweep except I had to rely on my Torterra to bring it I kept spamming crunches. What was a bitch on his team was the Vespiquen

2nd Girl : I used Razor leaf for raping her whole squad which consisted only of rock

3rd Guy: I spammed Earthquake although they hammered my Torterra very well that Rapidash's flare blitz. >_<

4th guy: Spammed Earthquake again and switched to my Flareon which killed the Bronzong SUPA EFFECTIVE

Cynthia : The Milotic was a huge problem for me with Torterra using it's Ice moves and Aqua ring to back it up. Overall I prevailed with Razor Leaf and Earthquake I used Palkia to back me up to get through it.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh well, I'm having fun with GTS, but is it just me or is that just full of horrible trades? I mean take my search for Skorupi. 2 of the Trades are for Palkia, 1 of the trades is for Mew, another guy wants a level 100 Luxio, and the most reasonable one wants a level 60 Arcanine.


----------



## Kameil (Jun 26, 2008)

There are horrible trades and due to my laziness hell I wouldn't waste half of my time to raise those pokemon to receive another in exchange. I'm now raising my Wailmer one of my favorite water pokemon and my Krabby I want a Kingler sho bad.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 26, 2008)

Personally I have my own take on that. If you want to waist your time with bad trades, more power to you. But you only get to make one offer at a time. I think instead of waisting my time doing things like that I'd rather come up with a good deal to offer and hope someone takes it. Heck I just got a level 40 Glamemeow for a level 5 Lotad. Seems like a fair trade to me if he can't get his own Lotad due to him not having Sapphire and I can't get Glamemeow for not having Pearl.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 26, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> Oh well, I'm having fun with GTS, but is it just me or is that just full of horrible trades? I mean take my search for Skorupi. 2 of the Trades are for Palkia, 1 of the trades is for Mew, another guy wants a level 100 Luxio, and the most reasonable one wants a level 60 Arcanine.



I believe I have a Drapion I could give you...

Octocam, I'm still waiting for that battle...


----------



## Kameil (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a Drapion as well I could dispose of. I could care less about it and I have a lvl 28 Raichu.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hyde said:


> I believe I have a Drapion I could give you...
> 
> Octocam, I'm still waiting for that battle...



That would be pretty kick ass of you! Want anything in exchange for it? Like a Trapinch perhaps?


----------



## Hyde (Jun 26, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> That would be pretty kick ass of you! Want anything in exchange for it? Like a Trapinch perhaps?



Anything will do...

I'll be on in 16 moments...


----------



## Kameil (Jun 26, 2008)

Hyde said:


> I believe I have a Drapion I could give you...
> 
> Octocam, I'm still waiting for that battle...



 I'm a noob at the Wi-fi battle thing could you explain how I could get to you? I know you go to the pokemon center and to the top what do I do from there?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 26, 2008)

Tell you what, we can have a little practice battle while we're waiting.

First thing you have to do is open up your key items bag and use the pal pad. Then you need to put in the name of the person your going to register and then their friend code.

My name is Clint and my code is 0817 5190 5161


----------



## Shiron (Jun 26, 2008)

strongarm85 said:
			
		

> Oh well, I'm having fun with GTS, but is it just me or is that just full of horrible trades? I mean take my search for Skorupi. 2 of the Trades are for Palkia, 1 of the trades is for Mew, another guy wants a level 100 Luxio, and the most reasonable one wants a level 60 Arcanine.


A lot of that's just people trying to take advantage of the clone glitch (a glitch involving shutting off the DS at the right time as your Pokemon is being uploaded to the GTS to make a copy of it. The odd trades are people trying to make sure that somebody doesn't bite on their pokemon as they're getting it to work). Ever since it was discovered, that's what the GTS has pretty much been like.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 26, 2008)

That explains a lot.


----------



## Kameil (Jun 26, 2008)

Sounds like a nifty glitch.


----------



## Serp (Jun 27, 2008)

I used the clone glitch one or twice, but one time I lost a level 70 shiny deoxys  I didn't know u could get level 2 lucario  but I still have a level 30 shiny deoxys so Im all good.

I still get good trades and what ever the fuck I want of the gts, offfer up larvitar and most people trade it within the day . 

Ive got over 40 larvitars and 20 sevipers and 20 remoraids all for the right natured pokemon


----------



## Kameil (Jun 27, 2008)

Sounds like you're loaded.


----------



## Naruchu (Jun 27, 2008)

Tsunayoshi said:


> A lot of that's just people trying to take advantage of the clone glitch (a glitch involving shutting off the DS at the right time as your Pokemon is being uploaded to the GTS to make a copy of it. The odd trades are people trying to make sure that somebody doesn't bite on their pokemon as they're getting it to work). Ever since it was discovered, that's what the GTS has pretty much been like.



lol yeah I use that's glitch mainly to clone items like masterballs that's the only thing I clone right now.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 27, 2008)

erm, guys I was wondering should I use my master ball on Cressilia? I can't manage to catch it...


----------



## Kameil (Jun 27, 2008)

^ Are you nuts? Duplicate that masterball and then later do it.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 27, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> ^ Are you nuts? Duplicate that masterball and then later do it.



but what if when Im duplicting the masterball the glitch fails?


----------



## Kameil (Jun 27, 2008)

Glitch won't fail thats just it don't make me use the TTGL believe in you speech.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 27, 2008)

erm.. TTGL believe in you speech?


----------



## Kameil (Jun 27, 2008)

Shay wut.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 27, 2008)

erm...nevermind


----------



## Mek Blaze (Jun 27, 2008)

If anyone wants I can trade you items and TMs for some pokemon. I need alot of pokemon that don't appear in diamond. ie previous starters. If interested PM me or post here or whatever. (say the quantity of the items you want, what pokemon your offering, and fc)


----------



## Serp (Jun 27, 2008)

I have all 12 starters, and a can get my hands on alot of other shit  So what you got for me


----------



## Kameil (Jun 27, 2008)

12 starters? Damn I want a Squirtle and a Bulbasaur.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 27, 2008)

i got a bublasaur
and i can get a squirtle egg
im willing to trade


----------



## Hyde (Jun 27, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> 12 starters? Damn I want a Squirtle and a Bulbasaur.



I have both...

Do you want me to breed and EV train them?


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 27, 2008)

i just got a 33 gengar for trading a lvl 1 chimchar


----------



## Hyde (Jun 27, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> i just got a 33 gengar for trading a lvl 1 chimchar



Now, start breeding it for a good nature...


----------



## delirium (Jun 27, 2008)

Hyde said:


> I have both...
> 
> Do you want me to breed and EV train them?



Can I get in on this action? I'd love some starters.

I can trade a poke with pokerus infected.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 27, 2008)

true thank god for ditto
does anyone want to battle with pokemon between lvl 50 and 60 
my fc is 2510 5722 3898 9000


----------



## Hyde (Jun 27, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> true thank god for ditto
> does anyone want to battle with pokemon between lvl 50 and 60
> my fc is 2510 5722 3898 9000



Two things:
-Friend Codes only have 12 digits
-Wi-Fi can auto-level

My FC is 1719-4546-5699...If anyone wants to battle, I'm hosting (lv 50 all, double battle)...Make sure to tell me your friend codes beforehand!

Oh, and Delirium, I'll give them to you if you can beat me in a battle...

EDIT:

Lee, you're confusing ID# with FC...To get your FC, go to the downstairs Pok?mon Center, and the lady will give you a Pal Pad, which has your FC...


----------



## delirium (Jun 27, 2008)

Sounds good. I'm retraining my pokes right now so I don't have a set team but when I do I'll hit you up.

My FC: 4854 7901 9467


----------



## Hyde (Jun 27, 2008)

delirium said:


> Sounds good. I'm retraining my pokes right now so I don't have a set team but when I do I'll hit you up.
> 
> My FC: 4854 7901 9467



Okay, I'm on...

No Legendaries/Pseudo-Legendaries (Metagross, Tyranitar, and other Pok?mon of that ilk)
No duplicate items
No duplicate species


----------



## Kameil (Jun 27, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> i got a bublasaur
> and i can get a squirtle egg
> im willing to trade


For what?


Hyde said:


> I have both...
> 
> Do you want me to breed and EV train them?


No you don't have to but apparently I'm too late I just went to see the movie Wanted.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Two things:
> -Friend Codes only have 12 digits
> -Wi-Fi can auto-level
> 
> ...


oh ok hold on then
3136 8030 648o ill battle


----------



## Kameil (Jun 27, 2008)

*Neglected*


----------



## Hyde (Jun 27, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> oh ok hold on then
> 3136 8030 648o ill battle



Alright, I'm hosting...


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 27, 2008)

good match im not very good
sanghelli which game do you have d or p


----------



## Hyde (Jun 27, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> good match im not very good
> sanghelli which game do you have d or p



It's not that you're bad, you just don't know as much about the game as I do...


----------



## Kameil (Jun 27, 2008)

I have Pearl and just now flipping through the booklet to understand the Wi-fi use of battling online it's frustrating enough trying to ask about. 

edit : I'm hopping in the shower Ill brb. 

FC : 1719 - 4510 - 0254


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 27, 2008)

whats hard about it 
do you have a scizor


----------



## Hyde (Jun 27, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> whats hard about it
> do you have a scizor



No, but I have a Scyther and can give it a Metal Coat...

I'll get on Wi-Fi...


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 27, 2008)

k what would you like


----------



## Kameil (Jun 27, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> whats hard about it
> do you have a scizor



The fact I'm a bit tired.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 27, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> k what would you like



It doesn't matter...

A

B
I
D
O
O
F

I
S

F
I
N
E

T
O
O


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 27, 2008)

oh lol 
i thought you meant it was hard


----------



## Hyde (Jun 27, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> oh lol
> i thought you meant it was hard



I'm on, right now...


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 27, 2008)

ok m  ready


----------



## Serp (Jun 27, 2008)

Seems to me like Hyde is trying too hard to be a pokemon master  I can't fault him for trying


----------



## Kameil (Jun 27, 2008)

I see you two are trading.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 27, 2008)

yes i got my pokemon
named pit
Pit's moves in brawl anoy me


----------



## Kameil (Jun 27, 2008)

Ill let you know Hyde I didn't get a mic yet.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 27, 2008)

i dont think you need a mic or do you


----------



## Kameil (Jun 27, 2008)

DS has a built in mic correct? If so then lulz for me being an idiot.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 27, 2008)

what are you willing to trade for the Bulbasaur


----------



## Kameil (Jun 27, 2008)

Lvl 55 Rhydon whatever you want I don't know. I don't have firered nor Leafgreen don't have my ruby anymore so basically yeah I only got pearl  please keep the request fairly reasonable.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 27, 2008)

ok 
does palkia count if not then with that rhydon can i trade it back with the protecter then trade one more time


----------



## Hyde (Jun 27, 2008)

Serp said:


> Seems to me like Hyde is trying too hard to be a pokemon master  I can't fault him for trying



What do you mean? I just like teaching people...

Can you give me a link to your GYM? I need another badge...

@Thread- Yes, the DS has a built-in mic, and I usually use it when tutoring...

The word 'tutoring' seems odd, though, since I'm probably 'tutoring' a bunch of people that are well over my age...


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 27, 2008)

not me though
anyone here have my pokemon ranch


----------



## Hyde (Jun 27, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> not me though
> anyone here have my pokemon ranch



Are you younger than me? I guess that's a good change of pace...I find it easier to yell "MAGGOT!" to people that don't have hair growing out of their ears...

I'll probably buy MPR soon, it looks entertaining...


----------



## Kameil (Jun 27, 2008)

I forgot I traded my Rhydon I could catch another one right quick. Let me get this straight you'd like a Palkia?

I'll offer a 

Raichu  lvl. 24

Steelix lvl 54

Vileplume lvl 51


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 27, 2008)

no im 14 so we are close
as much as i wish i know its not worth it
ill take the vileplume


----------



## Kameil (Jun 27, 2008)

Very well then I'm on.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 27, 2008)

note is a low lvl


----------



## Kameil (Jun 27, 2008)

Oi our connection blows.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 27, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> note is a low lvl



Level doesn't matter, he still has to breed, EV train, etc...


----------



## Serp (Jun 27, 2008)

Guys for starters, larvitars or my patented sevipers just PM me


----------



## Hyde (Jun 27, 2008)

Serp said:


> Guys for starters, larvitars or my patented sevipers just PM me



Serp, what's your FC?


----------



## Kameil (Jun 27, 2008)

He doesn't like revealing his FC does he?


----------



## Hyde (Jun 27, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> He doesn't like revealing his FC does he?



Apparently not...

Of course, serpents are natural cowards...


----------



## Serp (Jun 27, 2008)

I was in the GTS so could not get to it at this current time, I do not except slander


----------



## Hyde (Jun 27, 2008)

Serp said:


> I was in the GTS so could not get to it at this current time, I do not except slander



Ah, the snake has finally slithered out of his hole...

Actually, I speak the truth...Snakes will flee if the creature in question stomps loudly...


----------



## Kameil (Jun 27, 2008)

Will the Rat prevail this stomp to shit on the Snake's face we'll see the outcome of this epic battle.


----------



## Serp (Jun 27, 2008)

And most other creatures will not


----------



## Hyde (Jun 27, 2008)

Serp said:


> And most other creatures will not



Aha, and THIS snake has been stomped flat...Boing! Boing! *Mario jump*


----------



## Serp (Jun 27, 2008)

Sure attack me while im weak with only 1 EV'd pokemon and take pride in that.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 27, 2008)

Serp said:


> Sure attack me while im weak with only 1 EV'd pokemon and take pride in that.



The might of S0crat3s has no bounds! His fists of steel (and Ice, Fire, and Thunder) will pulverize you to a purple, puddling pulp! Laziness will be punished!!

Such fury! Such vigor! Such battling! For that is the essence of S0crat3s!!

And please forget not
The cool-headed strategy
Of Sky Tamer, Hyde


----------



## Kameil (Jun 27, 2008)

Serp's confidence has been wounded.


----------



## Serp (Jun 27, 2008)

Not lazy, generous, when I gave up on pokemon, I gave away most of my poison pokemon to ppl so they could complete their games, as I had no need for them.

And plz quote one time I was confident


----------



## Hyde (Jun 27, 2008)

Serp said:


> Not lazy, generous, when I gave up on pokemon, I gave away most of my poison pokemon to ppl so they could complete their games, as I had no need for them.



Excuses in the hand are worth shitpennies in the bush!

I gave up on Pok?mon a month or two after beating it (nobody to play against), but I restarted a month ago, when my friend taught me about Effort Values...


----------



## Serp (Jun 27, 2008)

Actually I dont care


----------



## Hyde (Jun 27, 2008)

Serp said:


> Actually I dont care



Then don't make excuses...


----------



## Kameil (Jun 27, 2008)

neither of you have to be a smartass.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 27, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> neither of you have to be a smartass.



6-0

See that?


----------



## Kameil (Jun 27, 2008)

Why yesh I do.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 28, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> Why yesh I do.



So shut up.


----------



## Kameil (Jun 28, 2008)

I just might.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 28, 2008)

Can you breed a riolu? Because it seems my ditto doesnt like it..."Likes to play with other pokemon..etc"


----------



## delirium (Jun 28, 2008)

No, you can't breed a Riolu with a Ditto. You can, however, evolve it into a Lucario and breed for nature/egg moves/IV's or whatever it is you're breeding for from there.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 28, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Can you breed a riolu? Because it seems my ditto doesnt like it..."Likes to play with other pokemon..etc"



You can't breed pre-evolutions...


----------



## Akuma (Jun 28, 2008)

Ive bred Ralts before :/.


Also is it possible to get a level 2 Lucario? Because I want Lucario in my team and I want him to evolve asap.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 28, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Ive bred Ralts before :/.



Ralts is a basic PKMN, not a pre-evolve.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 28, 2008)

erm..since we're already talking about Riolu, should I evole it into Lucario? It's lv 33 or something


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 28, 2008)

Dang, I hope you have a bunch of heart scales because your going to need them. But yeah, get Riolu's happiness up and level it up during the day time to evolve it. I was able to get my Riolu to evolve at level 14. Luckily its also a female so I'll be breeding my Lucario before too long.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 28, 2008)

It's possible to get a level 2 Lucario.

Just have it carry a soothe bell and run around with it in your party.
Then when you've predetermined the ev set you want for it, just feed it vitamins. For example give it 10 Proteins and 10 Carbos.
When you level it up it should evolve.
Also I'm not to sure, but does the time of day matter for Lucario?


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 28, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> Dang, I hope you have a bunch of heart scales because your going to need them. But yeah, get Riolu's happiness up and level it up during the day time to evolve it. I was able to get my Riolu to evolve at level 14. Luckily its also a female so I'll be breeding my Lucario before too long.



yeah It wants to evolve every time it levels up, but It's soo cute.. I can't decide to evole it. So I should evolve it?


----------



## delirium (Jun 28, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Ive bred Ralts before :/.
> 
> 
> Also is it possible to get a level 2 Lucario? Because I want Lucario in my team and I want him to evolve asap.



It's possible but you're going to need a grip of either Pomeg, Kelpsy, Qualot, Hondew, Grepa or Tamato berries. You'll also need access to the Resort Area and the Soothe Bell.

Feeding your pokemon any of those berries raises its happiness at the expense of EVs. But since it'll be a newly bred pokemon you won't have to worry about that since it won't have any EVs anyway. 10-15 should be good. Then you'll want to take it to the Resort Area and on the second floor is a spa. Make sure it's the lead pokemon on your team and the spa treatment will also raise it's happiness. If you can't get into the Resort Area yet, you can take your pokemon to the lady in Veilstone town who gives massages. She'll be in one of the houses that's next to the gym; the house to the left (the massage doesn't work as good as the spa though). If you go to the spa _and_ the massage lady, even better.

While doing all this, let your pokemon hold the Soothe Bell. This will double the effect of anything you do to make your pokemon happier. If you don't have the Soothe Bell you can get it at the Pokemon Mansion (Mr. Blacklot; Route 212). Go in and go to the left and talk to the maid at the end of the hall.

If you follow these steps you'll be able to evolve your Riolu in 15 minutes, easy.

Oh yeah, feeding it vitamins is will also up its happiness. You'll want to do this anyway as vitamins are free EVs towards maxing out Luke's potential. Feed the berries first then the vitamins as you don't want the berries canceling out your EVs. Vitamins are hella pricey, too.


----------



## Serp (Jun 28, 2008)

I have a lv2 lucario


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

Anyone want a battle.

Lv.100 Doubles
No Ubers
Multiple items allowed


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 28, 2008)

Silent Storm said:


> Anyone want a battle.
> 
> Lv.100 Doubles
> No Ubers
> Multiple items allowed



What's an Uber?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

Pokemon with unfair insane stats.

These are the pokemon.

Mewtwo
Mew
Wobbafett
Ho-Oh
Lugia
Dialga
Palkia
Giranta
Groundon
Kyogre
Rayquaza
Darkai
Wynaut
Regigigas
Deoxys
Arceus


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 28, 2008)

oh, the ledgendary ones..

umm Wobbafett? Why?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

Well, Wobbafett has been moved now OU, but in the past, he was extremely hard he was deemed to broken for standard play.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 28, 2008)

Silent Storm said:


> Well, Wobbafett has been moved now OU, but in the past, he was extremely hard he was deemed to broken for standard play.



Because of Destiny bond?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

Its because of of his high hp, mirror coat/counter and Shadow Tag.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 28, 2008)

Silent Storm said:


> Its because of of his high hp, mirror coat/counter and Shadow Tag.



um..yeah I guess it is kinda powerful..


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 28, 2008)

you hyde's apprentice too
ill battle
my fc is
3136 8030 6480
is regigigus really broken come on look at his ability


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 28, 2008)

umm...kinda


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 28, 2008)

same i lost to him yesterday
damn infernape with thunderpunch


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> you hyde's apprentice too
> ill battle
> my fc is
> 3136 8030 6480
> is regigigus really broken come on look at his ability



You talking to me?


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 28, 2008)

for the most part yes


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 28, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> same i lost to him yesterday
> damn infernape with thunderpunch



umm I've never battled him before... is he tough?


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 28, 2008)

yes yes he is
shiny gengar
i only got through one pokemon


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 28, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> yes yes he is
> shiny gengar
> i only got through one pokemon



gees...is he a good teacher though?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> for the most part yes




Well, okay, my FC is 4124-5015-1682.


P.S. I am not Hyde's apprentice.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 28, 2008)

everything after that i meant i figured you werent


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

I am in          .


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 28, 2008)

good match


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks, you had me scared for a minute.

Damn Blastoise. >=/


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 28, 2008)

That was quick, who won?


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 28, 2008)

lol i love my blastoise
better than a thunderpunching infernape
he did


----------



## Serp (Jun 28, 2008)

I want and apprentice, who also be my gym trainer  a vote for Serp is one for a tyrannical future


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

I did, but he did manage to take out three of my pokemon.

@Serp - I will be your apprentice and gym trainer.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 28, 2008)

i learned something
you are not in the UK


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 28, 2008)

What's a gym trainer?


----------



## Serp (Jun 28, 2008)

I am in the UK and Silent, I would be honored but aren't you a little over qualified.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 28, 2008)

one of those trainers that are in gyms
i was talking to silent about that


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

OokamiAnko said:


> What's a gym trainer?



0_o.

You see in your game, when you enter a gym and you have the option of battling trainers in that gym, those trainers are called gym trainers.

@Lee - Yes I am 0_o, what makes you think I am not.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 28, 2008)

the globe in the gts room


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 28, 2008)

umm I gathered that..but can you like make your own gym?


----------



## Kameil (Jun 28, 2008)

Ill take Serp's apprenticeship.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 28, 2008)

OokamiAnko said:


> gees...is he a good teacher though?



If I wasn't a good teacher, why would I want apprentices? My goal is to teach anyone that is willing to learn, to teach them everything I know, in order to make their teams, strategies, and choices less sucky...

Oh, and if it's stayed a Riolu for over 10 levels, keep it a Riolu...If you want a Lucario for battle, evolve it as early as possible...


----------



## Serp (Jun 28, 2008)

Ahh silent were you a member of my all powerful team note organisation back in the day?


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 28, 2008)

Hyde said:


> If I wasn't a good teacher, why would I want apprentices? My goal is to teach anyone that is willing to learn, to teach them everything I know, in order to make their teams, strategies, and choices less sucky...
> 
> Oh, and if it's stayed a Riolu for over 10 levels, keep it a Riolu...If you want a Lucario for battle, evolve it as early as possible...



umm sorry Hyde-sensei..I was just asking..

Riolu is cute X3


----------



## Serp (Jun 28, 2008)

I play pokemon like I play yugioh (or used to), Raw power isn't what is needed, use tatics and slyness, poisoning the opponent always leaves for a good game.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 28, 2008)

Serp said:


> I want and apprentice, who also be my gym trainer  a vote for Serp is one for a tyrannical future



Don't be THIS flamboyant chemist's apprentice and GYM trainer, be mine! The Great Wind GYM will be open for business, shortly!

Besides, my Pokémon out-GAR his any day of the week!

EDIT:

Anko- It's fine, but you wouldn't send a lapdog to a dogfight, would you?

Serp- Slyness might suit you, but it's S0c's ruthless hitting and Hyde's forethought that get the job done, for me...


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

I am not on the globe, I don't know what you saw but I assure you I live in the UK.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 28, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Don't be THIS flamboyant chemist's apprentice and GYM trainer, be mine! The Great Wind GYM will be open for business, shortly!
> 
> Besides, my Pok?mon out-GAR his any day of the week!



umm..uh oh..


----------



## Hyde (Jun 28, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Don't be THIS flamboyant chemist's apprentice and GYM trainer, be mine! The Great Wind GYM will be open for business, shortly!
> 
> Besides, my Pok?mon out-GAR his any day of the week!
> 
> ...



Quoted for EDIT...


----------



## Kameil (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm wondering if Hyde can have two apprentices?


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 28, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> I'm wondering if Hyde can have two apprentices?



Hyde-sama can handle as many as he wants


----------



## Akuma (Jun 28, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> I'm wondering if Hyde can have two apprentices?



I think he has 3 including me.

Also Should I change this moveset for Lucario?

Close Combat
Swords Dance
ExtremeSpeed
Aura Sphere - I was going to do stone edge but its to much work for 80 BP


----------



## Hyde (Jun 28, 2008)

Akuma said:


> I think he has 3 including me.



Yes, I do...

I'm still accepting more...


----------



## Kameil (Jun 28, 2008)

Better get all equal attention.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 28, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> Better get all equal attention.



 I hope so


----------



## Kameil (Jun 28, 2008)

If not then so god help you other apprentices.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 28, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> If not then so god help you other apprentices.



 Eh!?


----------



## Hyde (Jun 28, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> Better get all equal attention.



Yes, they do...

But you aren't my apprentice (at least, your signature says so)...


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 28, 2008)

Im not?


----------



## Akuma (Jun 28, 2008)

Ooooo bad.

also Hyde Opinions, mostly debating on his final move



> Also Should I change this moveset for Lucario?
> 
> Close Combat
> Swords Dance
> ...


----------



## Hyde (Jun 28, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Ooooo bad.
> 
> also Hyde Opinions, mostly debating on his final move



254 Speed 254 Atk 
Lucario@Focus Band
Close Combat
Crunch
Extremespeed
Swords Dance


----------



## Akuma (Jun 28, 2008)

I dont understand.. why crunch?


also 254 is a stupid Ev Number, its not divisible by 4 so the last 2 are wasted completely. It should only be used to 252


----------



## Kameil (Jun 28, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Yes, they do...
> 
> But you aren't my apprentice (at least, your signature says so)...



I'm worthy of surpassing all of your apprentices. 

Very well then your name will go in my sig.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 28, 2008)

Akuma said:


> I dont understand.. why crunch?
> 
> 
> also 254 is a stupid Ev Number, its not divisible by 4 so the last 2 are wasted completely. It should only be used to 252



You're not as easily fooled as I thought, Kumar...

The extra 4 EVs can be put wherever you see fit...

Crunch is for killing the many Gengar/Ghost-types Lucario can't touch with Close Combat...


----------



## Akuma (Jun 28, 2008)

Ah I see, That means I gotta use all my time to create a female Lucario :/. So I can Get crunch through Raticate.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 28, 2008)

Isn't it a TM?


----------



## Kameil (Jun 28, 2008)

^No it isn't.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 28, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Ah I see, That means I gotta use all my time to create a female Lucario :/. So I can Get crunch through Raticate.



Egg Moves are always handy...^_^

Those that have seen my Thunderpunching Infernape should know...


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 28, 2008)

umm Im sure it used to be..sorry..


----------



## Hyde (Jun 28, 2008)

OokamiAnko said:


> umm Im sure it used to be..sorry..



It doesn't matter, knowledge is learned...


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 28, 2008)

umm I think it was in chrystal or one of those..umm maybe sorry


----------



## Hyde (Jun 28, 2008)

OokamiAnko said:


> umm I think it was in chrystal or one of those..umm maybe sorry



They used to have the elemental punches as TMs, too...


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 28, 2008)

yeah in Chrystal my typhlosion (no idea how to spell that) had fire and lightning punch..


----------



## Serp (Jun 28, 2008)

If I want to, I could get team note and really own you guys in a pokemon tournament, but alas team note has retired, but If I have Silent as my apprentice and gym trainer +my fully grown team I would be back in the top seat  As well as Silent I will take on one more apprentice


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 28, 2008)

Serp said:


> If I want to, I could get team note and really own you guys in a pokemon tournament, but alas team note has retired, but If I have Silent as my apprentice and gym trainer +my fully grown team I would be back in the top seat  As well as Silent I will take on one more apprentice



umm Serp-san what's team note?


----------



## Kameil (Jun 28, 2008)

Serp said:


> If I want to, I could get team note and really own you guys in a pokemon tournament, but alas team note has retired, but If I have Silent as my apprentice and gym trainer +my fully grown team I would be back in the top seat  As well as Silent *I will take on one more apprentice *



Ill take the position. 

@Hyde - Sorry I like getting my ass beat.


----------



## Serp (Jun 28, 2008)

My dear no need to your honorifics when talking to me 

Team note was an organization that me and a fellow NF member founded, to via the use of our pokemon, firstly to show the elitist members that we meant business and later we gained more and more members and became a pokemon team of NF. We had a large egg base, sharing pokemon eggs freely, helping each other and those new to the game. After we retired, and I got my Member FC (click my ID for link) we decided to name it in homage to team note. Team note had some of the best pokemon trainers on NF as part of our base, it was large and beautiful. 

And now it looks like team note should rise again, a new generation and  a new team of pokemon, with my target set on my current rival, Hyde


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

I am bored, anyone up for a quick battle.

Lv.100 doubles and singles, no ubers and multiple items allowed.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 28, 2008)

Serp said:


> My dear no need to your honorifics when talking to me
> 
> Team note was an organization that me and a fellow NF member founded, to via the use of our pokemon, firstly to show the elitist members that we meant business and later we gained more and more members and became a pokemon team of NF. We had a large egg base, sharing pokemon eggs freely, helping each other and those new to the game. After we retired, and I got my Member FC (click my ID for link) we decided to name it in homage to team note. Team note had some of the best pokemon trainers on NF as part of our base, it was large and beautiful.
> 
> And now it looks like team note should rise again, a new generation and  a new team of pokemon, with my target set on my current rival, Hyde




...what did Hyde-sensei do...?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

He beat Serp.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 28, 2008)

Silent Storm said:


> He beat Serp.



of course he did  Hyde-sama rules


----------



## Serp (Jun 28, 2008)

everyone beats me 

But occording to Hyde im a sore loser because I pointed out, that I am raising a brand new team and have only one EV'd pokemon.  I know I'm not the best trainer around but atleast I'm kind, and would give advice rather than lecture


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 28, 2008)

cookie monster... must run away...


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

OokamiAnko said:


> of course he did  Hyde-sama rules



I beat Hyde.

He stills owes me a rematch playing on his terms.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 28, 2008)

Silent Storm said:


> I beat Hyde.
> 
> He stills owes me a rematch playing on his terms.



You didn't beat him, he let you win. I must run from the cookie monster now, see you all later


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

You sure about that. 

Anyone want to battle, I would hate to waste my time battling on serebii or marriland.


----------



## Serp (Jun 28, 2008)

Silent did you beat him using only one type of pokemans


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 28, 2008)

How's the connection? Is it randomly dropping matches?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

Serp said:


> Silent did you beat him using only one type of pokemans



I beat him with my standard team consisting of multiple type pokemon.



> How's the connection? Is it randomly dropping matches?



Not anymore.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 28, 2008)

I might get on and play some of you guys. I'l try not to rape yah too hard...


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

I look forward to battling you.

And don't you have a gym to open?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 28, 2008)

Lulz, I'm don't have time to do that. I do have a few pokemon I can use but meh...


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

Can I take over the gym, seeing as I was a reserve.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 28, 2008)

Knock yourself out. If I can get my DS today, I can give you a Skarmory I cloned.
Has like 30-31 in every stat that matters.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks, but I already have a good skarmory.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 28, 2008)

anyone want to battle


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

You out for revenge?


----------



## Akuma (Jun 28, 2008)

Godamnit I cant get a female Rioulu


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 28, 2008)

I'd like to evolve some pokes by trading if someone is willing to give me a hand.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 28, 2008)

Serp said:


> My dear no need to your honorifics when talking to me
> 
> Team note was an organization that me and a fellow NF member founded, to via the use of our pokemon, firstly to show the elitist members that we meant business and later we gained more and more members and became a pokemon team of NF. We had a large egg base, sharing pokemon eggs freely, helping each other and those new to the game. After we retired, and I got my Member FC (click my ID for link) we decided to name it in homage to team note. Team note had some of the best pokemon trainers on NF as part of our base, it was large and beautiful.
> 
> And now it looks like team note should rise again, a new generation and  a new team of pokemon, with my target set on my current rival, Hyde



Cool, I have a rival!

Let us be best rivals forever!

(And Silent beat me with a Metagross, Blissey, and Salamence, with Blissey and Metagross using Leftovers, when I clearly stated 'no pseudo-legendaries' and 'no duplicate items'...I'll rematch him on my terms and win)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 28, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Knock yourself out. If I can get my DS today, I can give you a Skarmory I cloned.
> Has like 30-31 in every stat that matters.



skeets! how bout give it to me 8_D
i still dont have a skarmory... @_@


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> skeets! how bout give it to me 8_D
> i still dont have a skarmory... @_@



Too late.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 28, 2008)

Silent Storm said:


> You out for revenge?


na not yet atleast


----------



## Hyde (Jun 28, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> na not yet atleast



Do you want revenge on me? I'm open for battle...

Also, does anyone here know how to "soft reset"? I just got a Deoxys from GameStop (I'm at the title screen), and I want the right nature...

Skeets- What nature/EV spread/moveset should I get for my Deoxys? I'm planning on keeping it in Attack Forme...


----------



## Shiron (Jun 28, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Also, does anyone here know how to "soft reset"? I just got a Deoxys from GameStop (I'm at the title screen), and I want the right nature...


L+R+Start+Select. I think that's it.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 28, 2008)

Tsunayoshi said:


> L+R+Start+Select. I think that's it.



Wait, doesn't that reset the game?

EDIT:

Nevermind, ^+Sel+B is Game Restart...


----------



## Shiron (Jun 28, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Wait, doesn't that reset the game?


What do you mean by reset here? If you mean delete your game data, no; it will take you back to the title screen without turning off the DS (which is what it sounds like you want; save your game before you pick up your Deoxys and then picking it up and soft resetting if it isn't the nature you want and trying again).


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 28, 2008)

i had a Deoxys i didnt like it


----------



## Shiron (Jun 28, 2008)

What didn't you like about it? Deoxys is one of the best sweepers (Pokemon meant for attacking hard and fast) in the game.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 28, 2008)

i dont know i just didnt


----------



## Hyde (Jun 28, 2008)

Hasty...


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 28, 2008)

i had it for a wile


----------



## Akuma (Jun 28, 2008)

Wth man, I cant get Lucario to like any of my Crunch pokemon. Do they start liking eachother after awhile or what?


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 28, 2008)

i really need to put the fact that im hydes apprentece in my sig


----------



## Kameil (Jun 28, 2008)

I want a Meganium.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 28, 2008)

do you want that bulbasur now


----------



## Kameil (Jun 28, 2008)

Yeah sure let me get on.


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Jun 28, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Wth man, I cant get Lucario to like any of my Crunch pokemon. Do they start liking eachother after awhile or what?



Well you need to check its egg groups

Lucario is a Human-like/field

So if you can find a pokemon that is in either of those groups and can learn crunch. You are set.


----------



## Shiron (Jun 28, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Wth man, I cant get Lucario to like any of my Crunch pokemon. Do they start liking eachother after awhile or what?


No. If they don't like each other, then that won't change. However, as long as the Daycare Man doesn't say that they prefer to play with other pokemon more than each other, they should produce an egg; it will just take longer than if they had liked each other. If that is what he's saying though, then like Uchiha, Madara said, check that they're in the same egg group. If they're not, then they won't produce an egg.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 28, 2008)

Raticate bro, they still dont like eachother.


EDIT: Thanks Tsu, "I Hate you" "Lol lets have sex"


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 28, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> Yeah sure let me get on.


k ill be on
what the hell keeps happening


----------



## Kameil (Jun 28, 2008)

What the fuck is wrong with the connection?


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 28, 2008)

it only happens with you
where are you


----------



## Kameil (Jun 28, 2008)

In my room near my computer. My wireless adapter is close towards me.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 28, 2008)

no i meant in the world


----------



## Kameil (Jun 28, 2008)

Downstairs in a pokemon center.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 28, 2008)

you know what i mean
i live in Pennsylvania


----------



## Kameil (Jun 28, 2008)

I live in Georgia.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 28, 2008)

well something is screwed then


----------



## Kameil (Jun 28, 2008)

I wonder what the possibility could be.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 28, 2008)

mabey you have a bad internet why dont you have someone else try and see what happens


----------



## Kameil (Jun 28, 2008)

Ill try I shouldn't have bad internet my net's pretty fast.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 28, 2008)

Who here lives in Afghanistan?


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 28, 2008)

not me
i live in the US


----------



## Kameil (Jun 28, 2008)

Lol Afghanistan.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 29, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Cool, I have a rival!
> 
> Let us be best rivals forever!
> 
> (And Silent beat me with a Metagross, Blissey, and Salamence, with Blissey and Metagross using Leftovers, when I clearly stated 'no pseudo-legendaries' and 'no duplicate items'...I'll rematch him on my terms and win)


Lulz! are you serious? 
no pseudo-legendaries, is not a rule. The rules on banned pokemon only stretch to Ubers, who are far to powerful for standard play. 
Those pokemon you named are all fair game, none are Uber.



Dynamic Dragon said:


> skeets! how bout give it to me 8_D
> i still dont have a skarmory... @_@


If I can get my DS...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 29, 2008)

*Hyde:* There is no such thing as "pseudo-legendary". People need to be hell of a lot more precise on their battle conditions. A lot of people just say...no legendaries. My first assumption is that they want to ban anything according to lore that is legendary which is Mewtwo, Zapdos, Entei, etc. Just for a little bit of added information the three legendary birds and beasts are not labeled as an Uber even though they're called "legendary" in the lore. They all suck except for Suicune and Raikou. Even then those two are only decent now in the world of DP, they were loads better back in RSE.

Go  review the tier lists and what each category means. The most accepted rule of battle in terms of Pokemon banning are the bans of Ubers. So if you don't want to fight Metagross, Tyranitar, Blissey and whatnot you issue the bans of Ubers and OUs. Since you're running OUs as well, I doubt you'd issue any bans lower than Ubers. Wobbuffet and Wynaut is not listed in Ubers anymore, but people still ban it and for a damn good reason even though Shadowtag doesn't effect other Shadowtag users anymore.

Standard Rules in most competitive tournaments are:
No Ubers
Sleep Clause
No Accuracy changing abilities and items. Innate abilities like Sand Veil are fine.

Anyone wanna battle btw?
I still have my DP laying around somewhere with my halfassed team.

Conditions of battle:
Standard Rules


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 29, 2008)

Son, I'd so battle you and rape you if I had my DS...


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 29, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Standard Rules in most competitive tournaments are:
> No Ubers
> Sleep Clause
> No Accuracy changing abilities and items. Innate abilities like Sand Veil are fine.



What's Sleep Clause? Is it an attack? Or some kind of ability?


----------



## delirium (Jun 29, 2008)

You can't put more than one of your opponent's pokemon to sleep.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 29, 2008)

delirium said:


> You can't put more than one of your opponent's pokemon to sleep.



so you're only alloud to put one pokemon to sleep but what if the move or whatever works again by mistake and another one falls asleep...


----------



## Kairi (Jun 29, 2008)

I didn't know this was here omfg 
I love Pokemon X3
I got Diamond, But Yachi highly doubts she can she can beat anyone here


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey guys, I just thought up the greatest idea for the name of the 5th generation Pokemon game! 

_*POKEMON GRANITE*

*POKEMON BASALT*_

Do you like the idea? I thank my geology class.


----------



## Kameil (Jun 29, 2008)

Granite please.


----------



## delirium (Jun 29, 2008)

OokamiAnko said:


> so you're only alloud to put one pokemon to sleep but what if the move or whatever works again by mistake and another one falls asleep...



I believe it's actually built into the game that if you put more than one pokmon to sleep you get an automatic loss.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 29, 2008)

delirium said:


> You can't put more than one of your opponent's pokemon to sleep.





delirium said:


> I believe it's actually built into the game that if you put more than one pokmon to sleep you get an automatic loss.



Really? Umm Im sure I've done that before but I could be wrong...


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 29, 2008)

It's not built in the game, it's a rule people made up to stop people from abusing certain pokemon.
You really can't put a pokemon to sleep by accident.

I remember when the game came out and everyone was abusing Breloom and his retarded ass Spore. Without Sleep Clause Breloom could 6-0 your whole team.


----------



## Kairi (Jun 29, 2008)

BlueNinja44 said:


> Hey guys, I just thought up the greatest idea for the name of the 5th generation Pokemon game!
> 
> _*POKEMON GRANITE*
> 
> ...



Yachi would have to say Pokemon Granite sounds the best


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 29, 2008)

Skeets said:


> It's not built in the game, it's a rule people made up to stop people from abusing certain pokemon.
> You really can't put a pokemon to sleep by accident.
> 
> I remember when the game came out and everyone was abusing Breloom and his retarded ass Spore. Without Sleep Clause Breloom could 6-0 you're whole team.



but isn't it hard to make pokemon fall asleep? Was it Breloom's ability or an attack?


----------



## delirium (Jun 29, 2008)

Skeets said:


> It's not built in the game, it's a rule people made up to stop people from abusing certain pokemon.
> You really can't put a pokemon to sleep by accident.
> 
> I remember when the game came out and everyone was abusing Breloom and his retarded ass Spore. Without Sleep Clause Breloom could 6-0 your whole team.



I saw a vid on how to abuse it on youtube. This cat used Encore, Baton Pass and Dugtrio to Arena Trap and forced more than one sleep. Then some kind of message came up on the screen and he got an automatic win. So it's probably just built into the Wi-Fi.

But yeah, Breloom would def break the game. Gengar could probably break it too.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 29, 2008)

delirium said:


> I saw a vid on how to abuse it on youtube. This cat used Encore, Baton Pass and Dugtrio to Arena Trap and forced more than one sleep. Then some kind of message came up on the screen and he got an automatic win. So it's probably just built into the Wi-Fi.
> 
> But yeah, Breloom would def break the game. Gengar could probably break it too.



umm Im assuming Gengar also has an attack that makes pokemon fall asleep


----------



## Kairi (Jun 29, 2008)

Skeets said:


> It's not built in the game, it's a rule people made up to stop people from abusing certain pokemon.
> You really can't put a pokemon to sleep by accident.
> 
> I remember when the game came out and everyone was abusing Breloom and his retarded ass Spore. Without Sleep Clause Breloom could 6-0 your whole team.



Are you serious? Peoples abused Breloom spore? I don't think I caught one yet, but I do remember one of my opponents kept using it on me 
I always got rid of attacks liked that 'cause it never worked for me.


----------



## delirium (Jun 29, 2008)

OokamiAnko said:


> umm Im assuming Gengar also has an attack that makes pokemon fall asleep



Yeah, without the sleep cause Gengar could use Hypnosis on every pokemon and go to town. Even at only 70% accuracy it's still pretty dangerous. Breloom has Spore though which has an accuracy rate of 100%. Auto sleep basically.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 29, 2008)

delirium said:


> Yeah, without the sleep cause Gengar could use Hypnosis on every pokemon and go to town. Even at only 70% accuracy it's still pretty dangerous. Breloom has Spore though which has an accuracy rate of 100%. Auto sleep basically.



cool, but I could never get my hands on a Breloom anyway


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 29, 2008)

delirium said:


> I saw a vid on how to abuse it on youtube. This cat used Encore, Baton Pass and Dugtrio to Arena Trap and forced more than one sleep. Then some kind of message came up on the screen and he got an automatic win. So it's probably just built into the Wi-Fi.
> 
> But yeah, Breloom would def break the game. Gengar could probably break it too.



Wow, really? is this in the DS game? Wow was that added on or something?

It's possible for Gengar if he has a wide lens plus Hypnosis, but that's still not 100% accuracy like Breloom's Spore attack. 

But yeah Sleep clause is a must.


----------



## delirium (Jun 29, 2008)

OokamiAnko said:


> cool, but I could never get my hands on a Breloom anyway



I think I have an extra one in my box. I ended up catching two in the Marsh. I can give it to you if you'd like.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 29, 2008)

delirium said:


> I think I have an extra one in my box. I ended up catching two in the Marsh. I can give it to you if you'd like.



The marsh? That place with the train?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 29, 2008)

All this Pokemon talk is making me want to play again. I just need to get my DS back from my nephew... 
Breloom is so hax, even with Sleep clause. Him paired with Starmie = Rape.
Use Starmie to bait Blissey into coming out and then switch in Breloom for the Spore/ Substitute rape.


----------



## delirium (Jun 29, 2008)

OokamiAnko said:


> The marsh? That place with the train?



Yeah, that's the place. They're a little rare though. You catch it as a Shroomish and evolve to Breloom.



Skeets said:


> All this Pokemon talk is making me want to play again. I just need to get my DS back from my nephew...
> Breloom is so hax, even with Sleep clause. Him paired with Starmie = Rape.
> Use Starmie to bait Blissey into coming out and then switch in Breloom for the Spore/ Substitute rape.



Damn that's a nice Blissey counter. I hate getting walled by that pink blob.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 29, 2008)

delirium said:


> Yeah, that's the place. They're a little rare though. You catch it as a Shroomish and evolve to Breloom.



I usually avoid that place as much as possible  I guess I'll check it out


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 29, 2008)

It's pretty simple, as the match drags on and you know they have Blissey, just throw out Starmie and switch it out for Breloom the same turn. 
Cause Blissey completely walls Starmie it's a popular counter for it, so you can switch in Breloom expecting them to throwout Blissey. Then they have no choice but to switch again. Giving you a free turn to set up Substitute and begin the rape.

I always pack mixed sweepers so Blissey/Skarm can never wall me...
Hippo is the only poke I have a hard time taking down, but hey I have him in my team too...


----------



## delirium (Jun 29, 2008)

OokamiAnko said:


> I usually avoid that place as much as possible  I guess I'll check it out



Yeah, I stayed away from there too until I found out you can catch a Shroomish. Always wanted a Breloom. xD



Skeets said:


> It's pretty simple, as the match drags on and you know they have Blissey, just throw out Starmie and switch it out for Breloom the same turn.
> Cause Blissey completely walls Starmie it's a popular counter for it, so you can switch in Breloom expecting them to throwout Blissey. Then they have no choice but to switch again. Giving you a free turn to set up Substitute and begin the rape.
> 
> I always pack mixed sweepers so Blissey/Skarm can never wall me...
> Hippo is the only poke I have a hard time taking down, but hey I have him in my team too...



Hippowdon? Sounds like it's time to throw Taunting Gyara out there. Unless it has Thunder Fang of course. xD

I'm working on an Ice Team right now though. Are there any ice types that can wall specials? /refuses to use Bliss


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 29, 2008)

Standard Hippowdon runs Stone Edge so Gyarados is forced to switch out. Hippowdon can shrug off the Waterfalls and heal itself with Slack Off.

Sleep Clause is a big thing because Sleep is very broken. Gengar can lead with a Hypnosis and if he puts you to sleep he can do another Hypnosis just in case you switch out. If you don't switch out he'll pummel your Pokemon with an array of beefy moves. Basically Gengar can put your whole team to sleep and hurt a few in the process. If Gengar can kill 2/6 and put one to sleep with the Focus Sash set he can so kill 2/6 and cripple a whole team if Sleep Clause wasn't up.

Yes, Breloom is very nasty if he sets things up. If he manages to come in safely and threaten he'll have fun Sporing you then set up Subs. From there he can Spore the switchout and threaten a buttload of damage with Focus Punch.

Edit: A more clarification of the Sleep Clause. You cannot Sleep more than one Pokemon via attack. However if the opponent puts himself to sleep using Rest then it is fine to Sleep another one of his Pokemon. Same goes for you if you use Rest and he decides to use Hypnosis, Spore, etc.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey guys have any of you seen a game for GBA called Pokemon: Frigo Returns?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 29, 2008)

Hippo sets
Hippowdon @leftovers
Earthquake
Slackoff
Ice fang/Stone edge
Stealth rock/ Roar/ curse

He's awesome, one of the best walls period. Shits on Electivire , even with speed boost.
Beats Donphan, shits on Heracross. Can take a grass Knot from Infernape and OHKO it with EQ, etc.


----------



## delirium (Jun 29, 2008)

Damn.. standards are running Stone Edge over Ice Fang now?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 29, 2008)

It depends on your team really. I use Ice Fang instead cause I need more ice coverage to take out Dragons and other beefy grounds.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 29, 2008)

In the marsh bait and mud are supposed to make them easier to catch right but what pokemon do mud work on?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 29, 2008)

Does anybody want any Cranidos by any chance? I'm practically swimming in them right now. I've got 6 in one of my boxes, plus 5 more skull fossils I haven't even bothered reviving yet.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 29, 2008)

Duy, want to battle later?


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 29, 2008)

anyone want to battle


----------



## Kameil (Jun 29, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> Does anybody want any Cranidos by any chance? I'm practically swimming in them right now. I've got 6 in one of my boxes, plus 5 more skull fossils I haven't even bothered reviving yet.



Ill take one sure.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 29, 2008)

i need a battle


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 29, 2008)

everyone wants to battle huh?


----------



## Kameil (Jun 29, 2008)

OokamiAnko said:


> In the marsh bait and mud are supposed to make them easier to catch right but what pokemon do mud work on?


It doesn't work on specific pokemon. It'll generally work on anything in the marsh. 


OokamiAnko said:


> everyone wants to battle huh?



.....


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 29, 2008)

umm but everytime I throw mud at something it runs away


----------



## Kameil (Jun 29, 2008)

OokamiAnko said:


> umm but everytime I throw mud at something it runs away



Then your luck just generally sucks.


----------



## Shiron (Jun 29, 2008)

OokamiAnko said:


> umm but everytime I throw mud at something it runs away


Because throwing mud at a Pokemon will make it easier to catch but more likely to run away. After throwing mud at it, it just involves luck to get it to stay so you can try to catch it.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 29, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> Then your luck just generally sucks.



Surely the pokemon developers are not encouraging children to throw mud and anger wild animals?


----------



## Kameil (Jun 29, 2008)

OokamiAnko said:


> Surely the pokemon developers are not encouraging children to throw mud and anger wild animals?


Preferably we don't use mud we use guns or the toilet.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 29, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> Preferably we don't use mud we use guns or the toilet.



 cookie monster...


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 29, 2008)

Fucking Safari-Zones. They are my most hated things in the series aside from Caves.


----------



## Kameil (Jun 29, 2008)

Tis why I like throwing mud at the pokes.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 29, 2008)

..so you could possibly get chased and viciously attacked by a wild Kangaskhan?


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 29, 2008)

searously i need a fight


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 29, 2008)

Well if anyone would like a Cranidos I'll be online for a minute. The name is Clint and the friend code is 0817 5190 5161.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 29, 2008)

I might also be willing to battle Lee if he's still up to it.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 29, 2008)

By the way, whats the going rate for Heracross these days? I've got several of those too.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 29, 2008)

Unless a Pokemon has egg moves or really good IVs its not really going for much.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 29, 2008)

does anyone want a battle


----------



## Kameil (Jun 29, 2008)

Damn you're a battleholic.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 30, 2008)

I should be getting my game back tomorrow. I'll then be up for some battles.
I'll even trade away some pokes that I don't use anymore.


----------



## Kameil (Jun 30, 2008)

^That sounds nice and yes be happy you'll get your game back.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 30, 2008)

Skeets said:


> I should be getting my game back tomorrow. I'll then be up for some battles.
> I'll even trade away some pokes that I don't use anymore.



Do you, by any chance, have any good Flying-types? I'm opening up a GYM...


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 30, 2008)

a GYM sweet
i have a few good flying types


----------



## Kameil (Jun 30, 2008)

I have a Pigeot but I'm going to keep that for myself. I also have a useless Fearow in it's 50's.


----------



## Serp (Jun 30, 2008)

Some man pm'd and asked some shit about a masterball, im so confused.


----------



## Kairi (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't mean to interrupt, But can I join the convo? I absolutely love Pokemon Diamond X3


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 30, 2008)

Anyone can join in if they like pokemon.


----------



## Kairi (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks X3
I just didn't want to randomly appear and interrupt the convo 

I was playing Diamond yesterday and I still don't get it. Whats with the lady and her losing her key to her suite?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 30, 2008)

Well I'm still migrating some more Pokes from Sapphire, but I've got most of my Elite 4 team from that game moved over now and all the legendaries minus Latias.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 30, 2008)

♥Yachiru-chama♣ said:


> Thanks X3
> I just didn't want to randomly appear and interrupt the convo
> 
> I was playing Diamond yesterday and I still don't get it. Whats with the lady and her losing her key to her suite?



If you find the key she gives you a TM for. Its either Theif or Covet. But anyhow the key north of the building where the guy heals your pokemon.


----------



## Kairi (Jun 30, 2008)

Thank you so much 
Wait you got Latias?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 30, 2008)

Na, I'm trading Cartrages with a friend of mine in on friday and catching the Lati is going to be too much effort to get it start a new game and get it done within a week (since I'm going to transfer at least one of each of the starters I'm going to start 2 new games between now and then. Basically I'd have to get start a new game, get the Masterball, and beat the Elite 4, and then find the Lati within a few days to get Sapphire's Lati. By next weekend I'll be changing from a Diamond/Sapphire configuration to a Diamond/Fire Red configuration.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jul 1, 2008)

Is that the red one or the blue one?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 1, 2008)

Ruby - Latios - Blue
Sapphire - Latias - Red


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jul 1, 2008)

So they're talking about the red one from Sapphire?


----------



## Lee1993 (Jul 1, 2008)

whats up everyone


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey Lee-san


----------



## Lee1993 (Jul 1, 2008)

hey did you play hyde yet


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jul 1, 2008)

umm no not yet.. but he did give me a chimchar egg


----------



## Lee1993 (Jul 1, 2008)

who did you start off with


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jul 1, 2008)

when I started the game? ummm Piplup


----------



## delirium (Jul 1, 2008)

Oooh, I don't have a Piplup yet. Wanna trade for a Turtwig?


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jul 1, 2008)

ummm...It's not a cute little piplup anymore but I guess I could breed you one


----------



## Lee1993 (Jul 1, 2008)

i already have an egg and need a turtwig


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jul 1, 2008)

^_^ there you go Delirium-sama, Lee-san can trade with you


----------



## Lee1993 (Jul 1, 2008)

yay thank god for wifi


----------



## delirium (Jul 1, 2008)

My fc is: 4854 7901 9467

I'll be on in a sec.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jul 1, 2008)

ok thanks
it is still in an egg


----------



## delirium (Jul 1, 2008)

That's alright.. I have a Magcargo for hatching eggs. Makes it a lot faster. The Turtwig I have also has Pokerus so that should be nice for EV training.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jul 1, 2008)

ya i heard things like that help


----------



## Hyde (Jul 1, 2008)

I have my Togeflinch ready and EV Trained...

Now I need to train my other Flying-types, as well as some Fighting-types for the Fighting GYM TenshiOni gave me...

Is it legal to operate two GYMs?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 1, 2008)

You can only have one gym.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 1, 2008)

So I just got my DS back. Who wants to get raped? and I'm dead serious to.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 1, 2008)

^  Not me. 

Hey Lee I found out my little trading problem still have that Bulbasaur?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 1, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> ^  Not me.


 I promise it would be over quick....


----------



## Kameil (Jul 1, 2008)

Skeets said:


> I promise it would be over quick....



I promise I'll get my ass beat in a matter of seconds.  

Because not even one of my pokes are at least lvl 100. 

If you really want me to battle and be your first victim fine. 

FC : 1719 - 4510 - 0254


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 1, 2008)

lulz. Levels don't matter on Wi-fi. They get auto leveled to 50 or 100.

And if you're not confident I wouldn't like to battle you...


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 1, 2008)

Sangheili, after you battle Skeets can I play you?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm not playing him, since he's never played on wi-fi. SS I'll play you... 
My code is 0302 0136 4691.

Standard rules.
No ubers
Sleep clause
1 on 1
6 vs 6 
etc, etc.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 1, 2008)

You going by Smogon's new uber list, also do you allow multiple items?


----------



## Kameil (Jul 1, 2008)

That was cruel.  

Fuck that shit I am confident I'm capable of rape.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 1, 2008)

Silent Storm said:


> You going by Smogon's new uber list, also do you allow multiple items?



New uber list? wtf? link please.
And yeah you can have multiple items just don't go crazy with scarfs and sash's...

Sangheili, go on. You understand the rules? And my FC is on the post above.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 1, 2008)

Well nothing changed much, all they did was remove wobbafett and its pre evo and added Deoxys Speed to OU, but I won't use Wobbafett and his pre evo because I still think its unfair, and I don't have Deoxys so you don't have to worry about me using him.

My FC is 4124-5015-1682


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 1, 2008)

so I guess whoever joins my game first....


----------



## Kameil (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm on......


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 1, 2008)

I will face you next


----------



## Lee1993 (Jul 1, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> ^  Not me.
> 
> Hey Lee I found out my little trading problem still have that Bulbasaur?


um its in my pokemon ranch at the moment


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 1, 2008)

GG Skeets.

Bloody Garchomp. 

I will battle you now Sangheili.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 1, 2008)

Son, you gotta have something to stop him. You really messed up when you left Aero in against the Hippo.
Hippo rapes him 100% of the time.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 1, 2008)

I know I know >.>


----------



## Kameil (Jul 1, 2008)

Alright Storm.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 1, 2008)

Anything wrong?


----------



## Kameil (Jul 1, 2008)

Edit :  I forgot for some reason my slowbro had Sticky barb. 

Good battle though for my first time.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 1, 2008)

Good game, you put up a great fight.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks you did as well I adore your fascinating pokemon.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jul 1, 2008)

i have my bulba back


----------



## delirium (Jul 1, 2008)

Anyone willing to part with their Avalanche TM?


----------



## Kameil (Jul 1, 2008)

I'll do it Del. 

@Lee - K Ill do it when I give Del my TM.


----------



## delirium (Jul 1, 2008)

Sweet.

Looking for any specific pokemon in return?


----------



## Kameil (Jul 1, 2008)

delirium said:


> Sweet.
> 
> Looking for any specific pokemon in return?



Hmm... 

Perhaps a Chikorita. 

If that request is unfortunately out of your hands then 

A mere Gengar would be fine with me.


----------



## delirium (Jul 1, 2008)

Alright, I can trade a Haunter


----------



## Kameil (Jul 1, 2008)

Alright thats cool with me I'm on. 

My FC : 1719 - 4510 - 0254


----------



## delirium (Jul 1, 2008)

My DS isn't picking anything up.

FC: 4854 7901 9467


----------



## Kameil (Jul 1, 2008)

My bad I was doing something atm.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jul 1, 2008)

let me know when ready
do you have fraligator
or anything in that line


----------



## Kameil (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm ready now.


edit : No I still have that Vileplume I was going to offer.  I was looking for a Chikorita if anyone had one. >_<


----------



## Lee1993 (Jul 1, 2008)

ok ill be there
why doesnt it ever work


----------



## Kameil (Jul 1, 2008)

Alright we're good thank you. 


I'll be on the lookout for a totodile for you Lee.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jul 1, 2008)

did you want a gengar for a kadabra


----------



## Kameil (Jul 1, 2008)

I already possess a Kadabra.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jul 2, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> I already possess a Kadabra.



If you trade it into the GTS will it evolve?

ummm..which games can you get the Cindaquill and them in?


----------



## Kameil (Jul 2, 2008)

Yes that's the way Kadabra evolves.


----------



## Shiron (Jul 2, 2008)

OokamiAnko said:


> If you trade it into the GTS will it evolve?


Yeah, trading it through the GTS should make it evolve when whoever you traded with gets it.

You can also evolve it by uploading it to the GTS and asking for something simply ridiculous/impossible, then go search for a pokemon and do a trade on it. After that, withdraw the Kadabra, and it should have evolved. Simply uploading it and then withdrawing it won't work though; you have to do an actual trade in between.



OokamiAnko said:


> ummm..which games can you get the Cindaquill and them in?


The Johto starters? You get them by either defeating Mt. Battle in Pokemon: XD (a game for the Gamecube) or having completed the Hoenn Dex in Pokemon Emerald. In both cases I'm pretty sure you can only pick one though and you have to restart and do it over again to get the others.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jul 2, 2008)

oh joy emerald..I have terrible luck with that game...


----------



## Lee1993 (Jul 2, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> I already possess a Kadabra.


no i meant on the gts a few dayd sgo domr onr wanted a gengar for kadabra
i traded my gengar (aka gaspar)i hated the name


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jul 2, 2008)

I have Gaspar too pek he's soo cute!


----------



## Lee1993 (Jul 2, 2008)

what is it with gaspar


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jul 2, 2008)

what do you mean?


----------



## Lee1993 (Jul 2, 2008)

either everyone named their gengar gaspar or it traied hand one too many times


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jul 2, 2008)

umm I don't quite get the


Lee1993 said:


> traied hand one too many times


 but I think I traded someone in the game for it


----------



## Lee1993 (Jul 2, 2008)

lol figured


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jul 2, 2008)

but the mean lady made him hold an everstone or something..I can't remember..


----------



## Kameil (Jul 2, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> no i meant on the gts a few dayd sgo domr onr wanted a gengar for kadabra
> i traded my gengar (aka gaspar)i hated the name



 Looks like I have gaspir.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jul 2, 2008)

erm.. at Valor Lake front...where is the lady's key again?


----------



## Kameil (Jul 2, 2008)

^ I won't even bother to answer that when you could possibly go back to the post where you asked that question.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jul 2, 2008)

umm..yeah Im sorry but as I recall it's by the guy who heals your pokemon..but umm where's he?


----------



## Kameil (Jul 2, 2008)

Up North.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jul 2, 2008)

cookie monster....

 thanks


----------



## Lee1993 (Jul 2, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> Looks like I have gaspir.


yes you have gaspar
lol


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jul 2, 2008)

How do we get Arceus? Umm I think that's his name..


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 2, 2008)

Battle anyone? 

SS I see you lurking...
I'll use an entirely different team and everything.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jul 2, 2008)

Didn't you just battle yesterday?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 2, 2008)

OokamiAnko said:


> Didn't you just battle yesterday?


SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO??????????????????????


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 2, 2008)

You need an Action Replay to unlock his event.

Edit - Lets battle Skeets, i will also use a different team.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jul 2, 2008)

So I take it you like battling?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 2, 2008)

Give me a sec and I'll be on. 

Ookami, shut up.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jul 2, 2008)

sorry...


----------



## Lee1993 (Jul 2, 2008)

do any of you have an action  replay


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 2, 2008)

SS is seeing why Blissey is so hated....


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 2, 2008)

> lol had to charge my ds cause this match is taking soo long.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jul 2, 2008)

i hate blissy
i know one named smexy


----------



## Revan (Jul 2, 2008)

People still play this game? Anyways, I challenge ANYONE to fight my team 'o death
Torterra lv 100
Archeus lv 100
Charizard lv 100
Venassaur lv 100
Deoxys lv 100
Staraptor lv 60


----------



## Lee1993 (Jul 2, 2008)

you are only missing a blastoise


----------



## Revan (Jul 2, 2008)

DOES it actually matter? I'm still up for the challenge, who dares?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 2, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> i hate blissy
> i know one named smexy


----------



## Lee1993 (Jul 2, 2008)

it was hydes


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 2, 2008)

Fucking blissey, why won't you die. >


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 2, 2008)

That's how you handle Blissey....

WTF? How did it live? LOL!


----------



## Lee1993 (Jul 2, 2008)

because its a fucking blissy


----------



## delirium (Jul 2, 2008)

Skeets, give me an hour or so. My last poke should be trained by then and we can see how good that Bliss is


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 2, 2008)

Good game Skeets, good game.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 2, 2008)

Del, iight. You should play with voice chat and put some Slum Village in the back!
Lulz, My Bliss immortal.

SS, that's how you handle Blissey.... 
Boah rapes that cunt....


----------



## delirium (Jul 2, 2008)

Finally. Took longer than expected. Still up for a battle?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 2, 2008)

Lol, that was a minute. Yeah I'll go on. I'm dead ass bored out my mind right now.

What rules you want?

Oh and if any of you guys have a T-Bolt Tm, Holla. I got a lot of shit too trade.


----------



## delirium (Jul 2, 2008)

Standard is good. No ubers, Sleep Clause, etc.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 2, 2008)

FC? Mine is 0302 0136 4691.


----------



## delirium (Jul 2, 2008)

4854 7901 9467

I can get you that thunderbolt tm after the battle, too.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 2, 2008)

iight, what you want for it?

I have  baby pokemons, and items.


----------



## delirium (Jul 2, 2008)

FUCK!

I forgot to switch out my HM slave Staraptor 

If you have any starters I'll swoop on those.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 2, 2008)

Good game.

What starter you want? I think I have them all.


----------



## delirium (Jul 2, 2008)

Damn.. you got me. 

Lemme get a mudkip.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 2, 2008)

O.K I'll go on now.


----------



## Cochise (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey guy's I have some questions. I got Pearl about 2 and half months ago now, and I've yet to play online. Mainly because I feel that I've never built a solid team. I haven't even managed to master the Battle Tower portion of the game, so could anyone suggest me a well rounded pokemon or maybe a team combination to help me atleast advance in the battle tower?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 2, 2008)

Gyarados @leftovers
Waterfall/Ice fang
Earthquake
Dragon dance
Taunt.

He rapes the tower. Taunt those annoyer pokemon and just Dragon Dance, and sweep.


----------



## delirium (Jul 2, 2008)

Ambipom @ Life Orb

Fake Out
Last Resort

Too nice. xD Oh yeah, and Gallade to cover what Ambi can't. I do use Gyarados sometimes though and back him with Garchomp for any fast electric types that might come out.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 2, 2008)

Interesting battle so you have all starters Skeets?

If you can hit me with a Chikorita please. 

Unless that is I have to battle you for it.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes! Fighting and Flying GYM teams are now 100% complete!!


----------



## Kameil (Jul 3, 2008)

Thats nice I wonder what your teams of pokes might be.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 3, 2008)

He told me 6 pidgeys.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol what?

He must have a Pigeot somewhere in there.


----------



## Revan (Jul 3, 2008)

A few words:
Lv 100 Archeus with Judgement pwns like everyone!


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 3, 2008)

Revan said:


> A few words:
> Lv 100 Arceus with Judgement pwns like everyone!



Corrected.
Too bad it's illegal in standard play...


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jul 3, 2008)

Any advice on what moves to teach my eevee evolved forms?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 3, 2008)

Depends on which Form you're talking about.
For some you might want to leave it as Eevee until it learns Baton Pass.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jul 3, 2008)

umm well, I'm specifically talking about which moves to teach them as I train them. Im training a jolteon now


What does Baton pass do? Is it a good move?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes, it's a good move. It passes on any status ups you've used to the next pokemon.

Jolteon
Agility 
Baton Pass
T-Bolt
Hidden power Ice/ Substitute 

That's the typical Jolteon, I guess. The Eevee evolutions all have shitty movelist though...


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jul 3, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Yes, it's a good move. It passes on any status ups you've used to the next pokemon.
> 
> Jolteon
> Agility
> ...



oh that explains why I found it useless..

So I guess I'll train some others...

one last question, can you breed a migrated snorlax for a munchlax?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 3, 2008)

OokamiAnko said:


> oh that explains why I found it useless..
> 
> So I guess I'll train some others...
> 
> one last question, can you breed a migrated snorlax for a munchlax?


Yes, it needs to hold a lax incense I think.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jul 3, 2008)

Thank you Skeets-sama, Im on it


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 3, 2008)

I'll be around my house all day cleaning for this weekend. 
That means I'll be up for some battles! Just holler.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 3, 2008)

Hmm sounds excellent.


----------



## Cochise (Jul 3, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Gyarados @leftovers
> Waterfall/Ice fang
> Earthquake
> Dragon dance
> ...



Thanks.



delirium said:


> Ambipom @ Life Orb
> 
> Fake Out
> Last Resort
> ...



I'm having a problem evolving my Aipom. The problem seems to be his stomach, I've fed the little fucker but he still won't reach his highest happiness lvl. Solution?


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jul 3, 2008)

can't you take him for a massage?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 3, 2008)

Sangheili, battle?


----------



## delirium (Jul 3, 2008)

Cochise said:


> I'm having a problem evolving my Aipom. The problem seems to be his stomach, I've fed the little fucker but he still won't reach his highest happiness lvl. Solution?



Aipom evolves to Ambipom once he learns Double Hit (which is a good move with Technician BTW). The next time he levels up he'll evolve to Ambipom. Aipom learns Double Hit at lvl 32.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 3, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> Sangheili, battle?



Okay whats your FC?

Here's mine : 1719 - 4510 - 0254


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 3, 2008)

You already have mine.


----------



## Cochise (Jul 3, 2008)

OokamiAnko said:


> can't you take him for a massage?



I refuse to collect those gay ass ribbons.



delirium said:


> Aipom evolves to Ambipom once he learns Double Hit (which is a good move with Technician BTW). The next time he levels up he'll evolve to Ambipom. Aipom learns Double Hit at lvl 32.



DAMMIT. I thought it was all about the happiness. Mine is at 29. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 3, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> You already have mine.



I do?

Cause my DS isn't picking you up so give me your FC again.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jul 3, 2008)

Cochise said:


> I refuse to collect those gay ass ribbons.



 Im sorry...


----------



## delirium (Jul 3, 2008)

Mike you wanna battle after?

Or anybody?


----------



## Kameil (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey Anko if Ryo ain't gonna show then let me curb your ass. 

Edit Delfino - I'll take you or infact anyone that's willing.


----------



## delirium (Jul 3, 2008)

Alright I'm getting on right now.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 3, 2008)

Alright I'm on.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jul 3, 2008)

... you guys are at it again huh, then Im getting out of here. 

Later


----------



## Kameil (Jul 3, 2008)

Goodbye then.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 3, 2008)

Akuma said:


> He told me 6 pidgeys.



Don't put words into my mouth, Akuma...

Right now, I have Charizard, Staraptor, Togekiss, Yanmega, Gliscor, Dragonite, Salamence, and Gyarados...


----------



## Kameil (Jul 3, 2008)

Pwnt 

Delfino owned me I like his Heracross.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 3, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> Pwnt
> 
> Delfino owned me I like his Heracross.



I have a Heracross in my Fighting GYM...


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 3, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> I do?
> 
> Cause my DS isn't picking you up so give me your FC again.



I wasn't in the lobby.

Trust you have unless you deleted it.

I am in the lobby now.


----------



## delirium (Jul 3, 2008)

Aw man.. I forgot I already repped you for the Avalanche TM. Good battle though. If my Hera didn't get off that Swords Dance I doubt I could have taken that Haunter.

I liked that you used Lapras. One of my fav pokes.


----------



## delirium (Jul 3, 2008)

Hyde said:


> I have a Heracross in my Fighting GYM...



Choice Band Hera?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 3, 2008)

So, who wants to battle?  

I'm gonna switch up a few things in my team, that I'm not comfortable with so I wanna test them...


----------



## Kameil (Jul 3, 2008)

delirium said:


> Aw man.. I forgot I already repped you for the Avalanche TM. Good battle though. If my Hera didn't get off that Swords Dance I doubt I could have taken that Haunter.
> 
> I liked that you used Lapras. One of my fav pokes.



Thanks I liked your last beautiful pokemon you named Jan. 

That geisha pic lulz. 

Anyhow what was that pokemon I'd like to get one.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 3, 2008)

Sangheili lets play...


----------



## Hyde (Jul 3, 2008)

delirium said:


> Choice Band Hera?



Of course...


----------



## Kameil (Jul 3, 2008)

Okay Skeets that is if you're still here.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 3, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> Okay Skeets that is if you're still here.



I'm in Cape Cod today, and we might be getting Wi-Fi tomorrow...


----------



## Kameil (Jul 3, 2008)

What you moved?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 3, 2008)

Heh, just got back from running an errand. What's your FC?
Forget it I forgot I added you already.


----------



## delirium (Jul 3, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> Thanks I liked your last beautiful pokemon you named Jan.
> 
> That geisha pic lulz.
> 
> Anyhow what was that pokemon I'd like to get one.



It was a Froslass. After my first time seeing it in battle I wanted one too. xD



Hyde said:


> Of course...



A monster indeed. xD


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 3, 2008)

CB Hera is decent.....
I prefer another CB wielding beast which I will let loose on Sangheili....


----------



## Kameil (Jul 3, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Heh, just got back from running an errand. What's your FC?
> Forget it I forgot I added you already.


K I'll be on in a sec. 


delirium said:


> It was a Froslass. After my first time seeing it in battle I wanted one too. xD
> 
> 
> 
> A monster indeed. xD



I gotta get me one of those. >_>

edit : I sense raep Skeets.


----------



## delirium (Jul 3, 2008)

Skeets said:


> CB Hera is decent.....
> I prefer another CB wielding beast which I will let loose on Sangheili....



Ditto?



Sangheili said:


> K I'll be on in a sec.
> 
> 
> I gotta get me one of those. >_>
> ...



Female Snorunt. Acuity Lakefront. Poke Radar. Or I can trade you an extra Snorunt I have and you can breed for female.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 3, 2008)

That was fun.....


----------



## Kameil (Jul 3, 2008)

It was while it lasted excuse my connection for shitting on you. Good battle overall your Skarmory was going to fuck me when it woke up anyhow. 

@Delfino - I'll take the extra.


----------



## delirium (Jul 3, 2008)

Alright, if you have a cyndaquil can you get me an egg? If not then i'll give it to you for any random wild.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn don't have a Cyndaquil. The only starters I need is the Johto starters as well Ill give you an ass-raping Pinsir or a simple Castform.


----------



## delirium (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh nice I haven't caught a Castform yet. I'll swoop. Getting on right now.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah I just caught the Castform today myself and duplicated it.


----------



## Masaki (Jul 3, 2008)

Ok guys, I need some advice.

I've been soft resetting for Deoxys for a while and finally came up on an adamant one with perfect attack, defense, and almost perfect HP. It's going to be a speed deoxys because that's not uber.

But I need a moveset. I want at least one of them to be Knock Off, unless I can get a pretty good moveset otherwise.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 3, 2008)

CSMence is my new buddy...

ADVENTURE!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 4, 2008)

Masaki said:


> Ok guys, I need some advice.
> 
> I've been soft resetting for Deoxys for a while and finally came up on an adamant one with perfect attack, defense, and almost perfect HP. It's going to be a speed deoxys because that's not uber.
> 
> But I need a moveset. I want at least one of them to be Knock Off, unless I can get a pretty good moveset otherwise.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jul 4, 2008)

Guys I have a problem- I want to trade my ledgendaries for other ledgendaries but if I try trade them through the gts I haven't seen them so I can't select them. I saw this guy who wants a rayquaza for a cyndaquill, I would gladly trade with him but if I go onto my game, I can't look for him because I haven't seen a cyndaquill..  Im sorry if that made very little sense..


----------



## Hyde (Jul 4, 2008)

OokamiAnko said:


> Guys I have a problem- I want to trade my ledgendaries for other ledgendaries but if I try trade them through the gts I haven't seen them so I can't select them. I saw this guy who wants a rayquaza for a cyndaquill, I would gladly trade with him but if I go onto my game, I can't look for him because I haven't seen a cyndaquill..  Im sorry if that made very little sense..



I have a cyndaquil, if it helps, but I also have an extra Rayquaza, as well...


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jul 5, 2008)

Hyde said:


> I have a cyndaquil, if it helps, but I also have an extra Rayquaza, as well...



what I said was hard to understand but you did a good job 
What Im saying is: if you look on the GTS on the internet there's many people wanting to trade legendaries like celebi and mew for ones like rayquaza, but then if I go onto the GTS on my game, I can't trade them because I've never seen a celebi or mew and they're not in my pokedex..

so we can't trade for pokemon you don't own/haven't seen, but then isn't there a problem if you have all the pokemon you've seen?


----------



## Kameil (Jul 5, 2008)

OokamiAnko said:


> what I said was hard to understand but you did a good job
> What Im saying is: if you look on the GTS on the internet there's many people wanting to trade legendaries like celebi and mew for ones like rayquaza, but then if I go onto the GTS on my game, I can't trade them because I've never seen a celebi or mew and they're not in my pokedex..
> 
> so we can't trade for pokemon you don't own/haven't seen, but then isn't there a problem if you have all the pokemon you've seen?



Ill give you props for the fact you have the ability to confuse a friend.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jul 5, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> Ill give you props for the fact you have the ability to confuse a friend.



...sorry... 

I went on the pokemon website to GTS and there are lots of people who want to trade ledgendaries for other legendaries but because I haven't seen the others I can't request a trade for them


----------



## Kameil (Jul 5, 2008)

Thats the way of GTS An unfair trading system that rarely consists of fair trades.


----------



## delirium (Jul 5, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> Thats the way of GTS An unfair trading system that rarely consists of fair trades.



I just got a Spiritomb for a female Eevee a couple days ago. I'd say it's a decent place. xD

Then again.. I saw someone offering a Bidoof for a lvl 100 Mew


----------



## Kameil (Jul 5, 2008)

Lol wtf?

I caught a shiny Ditto yesterday and a shiny Gastrodon. I hate Gastrodon thats the most disgusting looking pokemon I've seen the thing that actually bothers me is it's cry it squirms and it sounds so gross.


----------



## delirium (Jul 5, 2008)

Oh man.. I hate Gastradon too. It's that call. Like I could feel it crawling up my arm. Ugh 

Awesome on the shinies though. I haven't tried chaining yet. I'm waiting for Corsola to swarm then I'll try my first shiny on that.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jul 5, 2008)

Aww shame poor Gastrodon, don't be so mean..


----------



## Kameil (Jul 5, 2008)

I need to catch a Corsola right now I'm on the hunt for Togepi. I intend raising it into a Togekiss.


----------



## delirium (Jul 5, 2008)

OokamiAnko said:


> Aww shame poor Gastrodon, don't be so mean..



Well.. Gastradon got me through the Elite 4 =/

Actually, no. Toxic got me through the Elite 4 xD



Sangheili said:


> I need to catch a Corsola right now I'm on the hunt for Togepi. I intend raising it into a Togekiss.



Togekiss. 

Paraflinch for the win.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 5, 2008)

Togepi is caught now. 

On to the next for my list Houndoom and Torkoal.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 5, 2008)

Anyone up for a quick battle, I have finished training my new secret weapon.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 5, 2008)

Would love to but I'm a bit busy atm.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 5, 2008)

Then we battle later.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm just fuckiing with you whats your FC?


----------



## delirium (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll battle.

FC: 4854 7901 9467


----------



## Kameil (Jul 5, 2008)

Okay then Delfino can go first.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 5, 2008)

anyone wanna battle


----------



## Kameil (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll take you on. 

My FC : 1719 - 4510 - 0254

Cool you're in Georgia as well. I'm in Atlanta too.


----------



## delirium (Jul 5, 2008)

Dunno what happened to Maru but I'll battle you arcane

*ED!*t:

Looks like Mike got there first.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 5, 2008)

Maru might be busy. 

edit : Man taking challenges are slow today now whats up with you Arcane?


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 5, 2008)

hold on my wi fi is acting gay. give me a few mintutes


----------



## Kameil (Jul 5, 2008)

Okay then.


----------



## delirium (Jul 5, 2008)

Just battled someone on the serebii forums.

Battle lasted damn near 45 minutes O_O.

Pulled it out at the end though.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 5, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> I'm just fuckiing with you whats your FC?



I am Silent Storm, you should have my FC.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 5, 2008)

delirium said:


> Well.. Gastradon got me through the Elite 4 =/
> 
> Actually, no. Toxic got me through the Elite 4 xD
> 
> ...



I have a Togeflinch, right now...

Togekiss@King's Rock 252HP/252SpD/4Def
-Air Slash
-Aura Sphere
-Roost
-Don't know how to get TWave


----------



## delirium (Jul 5, 2008)

I have the same Togekiss, except holding Leftovers. It makes it a semi decent special tank if you don't have one. It's actually what saved me today.

I got t-wave from the battle tower. Something like 48 or 64BPs.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 5, 2008)

delirium said:


> I have the same Togekiss, except holding Leftovers. It makes it a semi decent special tank if you don't have one. It's actually what saved me today.
> 
> I got t-wave from the battle tower. Something like 48 or 64BPs.



I use King's Rock so the opponent has virtually no chance of attacking...

I love Serene Grace...


----------



## Kameil (Jul 5, 2008)

Togekiss's abilities are so beneficial.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 5, 2008)

My team laughs at Togekiss.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 5, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> My team laughs at Togekiss.



My team laughs at your team...


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 6, 2008)

My team shits on all yours....

There's better items then a kings rock for Togekiss.
I think it's actually banned in some rule formats, cause of it's retarded randomness...


----------



## delirium (Jul 6, 2008)

Rematch    ?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 6, 2008)

O.K Del, I'll see what team I can come up with...
I hate having such a limited collection...

I'm on. Lets see how well I do without Jaws...


----------



## delirium (Jul 6, 2008)

Don't worry. I don't have too many options either.

I'll be on.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 6, 2008)

Starmie is so hax...I was so about to call it a game...LOL.

Good game. See that's why I stopped playing this game....


----------



## delirium (Jul 6, 2008)

Good battle man. I was scared when you didn't take back your Taranitar at the end when I threw out Weavile. I thought I was done for. xD


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 6, 2008)

Heh. It was stupid when I left Gyarados in.
That flinch really hurt.
Then I missed 4 out of 5 Stone Edges! WTF?
With the last one being the most crucial. 

Seems like I'll just stick to my usual no chance/randomness team.
Can't use Moves that don't have 100% accuracy...lol so sad...


----------



## delirium (Jul 6, 2008)

I got lucky with the Gyara vs. Gyara since mine was faster. Even though you taunted I still got a dance in. 

I don't think I've ever seen that many missed stone edges though. That was hurtful. xD


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jul 6, 2008)

ermm.. guys where do you take fossils to be turned into pokemon?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 6, 2008)

There is a Museum in Oreburgh City (first Gym town) who turns Fossils into Pokemon for you. I've got so many Cranidos right now I don't know what to do with all of them.  I've rezzed 7 so far and have 5 more skull fossils. I'm also about to get my second Omanyte if anyone wants to trade for one. I think a Kabuto would be a fair trade.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jul 6, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> There is a Museum in Oreburgh City (first Gym town) who turns Fossils into Pokemon for you. I've got so many Cranidos right now I don't know what to do with all of them.  I've rezzed 7 so far and have 5 more skull fossils. I'm also about to get my second Omanyte if anyone wants to trade for one. I think a Kabuto would be a fair trade.



Omanyte, aerodactyl and lots of cranidos.. and a root fossil dug up


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 6, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Heh. It was stupid when I left Gyarados in.
> That flinch really hurt.
> Then I missed 4 out of 5 Stone Edges! WTF?
> With the last one being the most crucial.
> ...



This is why I stopped playing Pokemon. Well until a new release comes out. Randomness is so bullshit in such a great competetive game. Ruined the reason I battled competetively with Pokemon which is setting up and analyzing.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jul 6, 2008)

umm  is it possible to make a secret base in Diamond/pearl?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes, you make one underground.

Anyone want to battle.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 6, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Starmie is so hax...I was so about to call it a game...LOL.
> 
> Good game. See that's why I stopped playing this game....



Afraid of OU, now are you?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 6, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> This is why I stopped playing Pokemon. Well until a new release comes out. Randomness is so bullshit in such a great competetive game. Ruined the reason I battled competetively with Pokemon which is setting up and analyzing.


Like how good is a strategy if you lose to randomness....
What's Stone Edges' Accuracy? 70? isn't that 70%? Is 1 out of 5, 70 fucking percent? NO it's fucking not!  



Hyde said:


> Afraid of OU, now are you?


What? I was talking about my Starmie, not his. I'll show you how hax my Starmie is when it sweeps you....

Wanna battle? You seem quite confident......


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jul 6, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> Yes, you make one underground.
> 
> Anyone want to battle.



Do you need a special move like in other games?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 6, 2008)

I think you do, haven't tried making a base.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you for helping  I went to the digging guy and he gave me a drill thing


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 6, 2008)

Where's Hyde?  I wanted to rape him.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 6, 2008)

Why       ?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 6, 2008)

Why? Why not!


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, if he deicdes to battle, make sure he doesn't pull that no pseudo-legendaries crap on you like he tried with me.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jul 6, 2008)

Are you guys talking about Hyde-sensei?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 6, 2008)

Why do you keep calling him that?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 6, 2008)

Ha ha, no way. The rules are no ubers. Everything else is fair game.

I thought that was common knowledge already...X__X


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 6, 2008)

He said it was part of the standard rules of NF, which I knew wasn't true cause I have been here longer than him.

I am considering starting up a tournament, anyone want to help.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jul 6, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> Why do you keep calling him that?



Calling who what?

tournament?


----------



## Kameil (Jul 6, 2008)

OokamiAnko said:


> Do you need a special move like in other games?



GOOD FUCKING GOD!!!!

You have the internet just google your questions instead of piling them here. 

To answer your question get the digger drill you get it from the old man in Eterna city by the pokemon center complete all of his tasks given to you and you'll recieve a digger drill and secret base shit.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jul 6, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> GOOD FUCKING GOD!!!!
> 
> You have the internet just google your questions instead of piling them here.
> 
> To answer your question get the digger drill you get it from the old man in Eterna city by the pokemon center complete all of his tasks given to you and you'll recieve a digger drill and secret base shit.



I got the drill from him  Im sorry I wont but sometimes I don't understand the google instructions... Im sorry ...


----------



## Kameil (Jul 6, 2008)

OokamiAnko said:


> Are you guys talking about Hyde-sensei?


Quit calling him that please. 


Marufuji Ryo said:


> He said it was part of the standard rules of NF, which I knew wasn't true cause I have been here longer than him.
> 
> I am considering starting up a tournament, anyone want to help.


I'll help. 


OokamiAnko said:


> I got the drill from him  Im sorry I wont but sometimes I don't understand the google instructions... Im sorry ...


Go underground to your desired place. Pick a random wall go through your underground bag i think spheres or treasures find digger drill in there and you're set use it.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jul 6, 2008)

yeah I made a base..sorry to bother you  I can't do anything right... I'll go now..


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 6, 2008)

Sangheili, battle?


----------



## Kameil (Jul 6, 2008)

OokamiAnko said:


> yeah I made a base..sorry to bother you  I can't do anything right... I'll go now..


I didn't mean to be rash but when you ask too many obvious fucking questions it just fucking kills me. 


Marufuji Ryo said:


> Sangheili, battle?



Yeah sure.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 6, 2008)

Okay, meet me in the lobby.

Singles, duplicate items allowed, no ubers.


----------



## delirium (Jul 6, 2008)

Tournament? Awesome. I might take a UU team into it.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 6, 2008)

Cool.

I am keeping it small (16 man) so if you guys know anyone that would want to participate in this, get them over here.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 6, 2008)

K I'm getting on right now sorry for the wait had to do something right quick.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 6, 2008)

I am in                .


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 6, 2008)

If you're gonna run a tournament please run it under standard rules of No Ubers, No Accuracy changing items/move, and Sleep Clause.

Also go by the real Ubers list too, I remember the last and only big tournament we had here Latios and Latias were allowed as long as they didn't have Soul Dew on. You were all so lucky I didn't have a CMing Latias or I'd full sweep teams like nothing.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 6, 2008)

I am =D, I am also going to ban Wobbafett and his pre evo.

Sang, is your wifi connection poor?


----------



## Kameil (Jul 6, 2008)

I would assume that yes. 

My Wi-fi is normally fast it would act like a bitch on a day like this.  in this doing so I have no choice but to forfeit.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 6, 2008)

Ok, lets try again later.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> I would assume that yes.
> 
> My Wi-fi is normally fast it would act like a bitch on a day like this.  in this doing so I have no choice but to forfeit.



Your Wi-Fi is messing up? How are your wired connections doing. Listen theres a good chance that you could have someone leaching off your Wi-Fi thats slowing you down. If you turn on WEP you should be able to keep your network secure enough by putting entering the WEP Key into your DS configuration. It will slow you down slightly over all, but it will prevent people from finding your network and just getting on.

Anyhow! I want to battle someone! Whose up to it?


----------



## delirium (Jul 6, 2008)

I'll battle you.

FC: 4854 7901 9467


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 6, 2008)

Whats the name?


----------



## delirium (Jul 6, 2008)

del

What's your FC?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 6, 2008)

0817 5190 5161, I've added it to my sig. The name is Clint


----------



## delirium (Jul 6, 2008)

Alright.. I'll be on WiFi.


----------



## delirium (Jul 6, 2008)

Good battle.

I wasn't expecting it to be Doubles. Glad I brought my Yetti and my Geisha. xD


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 6, 2008)

Stron, do you want a match?

Singles lv 100, duplicate items allowed, no ubers (using updated ubers list)


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 6, 2008)

It was a good battle, I still tanked out 2 to 6 though.

I was not expecting 3 ice types. I also guess I've underestimated Frosslass.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 6, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> Stron, do you want a match?
> 
> Singles lv 100, duplicate items allowed, no ubers (using updated ubers list)



Sure I'll battle you.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 6, 2008)

Good Game            .


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## Kameil (Jul 6, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> It was a good battle, I still tanked out 2 to 6 though.
> 
> I was not expecting 3 ice types. I also guess I've underestimated Frosslass.


Froslass is pretty fast and thanks for the tip.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 6, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Like how good is a strategy if you lose to randomness....
> What's Stone Edges' Accuracy? 70? isn't that 70%? Is 1 out of 5, 70 fucking percent? NO it's fucking not!
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, okay...

I suppose I'm semi-decent, but I'm sure you are plenty better...My Wi-Fi is nonexistant right now, but my dad is going to look into it (if we don't have to pay, he'll get it, because we're only staying here for a week, and my grandparents don't need Wi-Fi)...

And the only reason I lost to what's-his-shit-eating-grin was because I didn't have my EV team, and I didn't unleash my CSMence and perfect IV Blissey...


----------



## delirium (Jul 6, 2008)

lol Blissey. I'll take that pink blob down 11 times out of 10.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 6, 2008)

That bloated Walling bitch Blissey ain't shit when it comes to Houndoom on the prowl.


----------



## delirium (Jul 6, 2008)

You gave your Houndoom physical attacks?


----------



## Kameil (Jul 6, 2008)

delirium said:


> You gave your Houndoom physical attacks?



Nope not at all. 

LifeOrb + FireBlast =  Increased temptation for Blissey for it to hang itself.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 6, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> Nope not at all.
> 
> LifeOrb + FireBlast =  Increased temptation for Blissey for it to hang itself.



Don't forget Gengar, Salamence, Gyarados, Dragonite, Staraptor, Lucario, Ambipom, Electivire, Vaporeon (I rarely use her, though), Starmie, Heracross, Charizard (drum solo), Breloom, Dusknoir, Gallade, Garchomp, Infernape, Metagross, Weavile, and Yanmega...

8 of which have perfect IVs, and all are EV trained, which proves that hard work pays of...

(Most of my new teammates tear the shit out of Blisszilla with relative ease, in a manner I can only compare to a fat kid tearing the shit out of a slice of chocolate mousse cake)

EDIT:

666 posts, that's like 333 x2! Which is 222 3s, which is even better, seeing that 2 is an even number, and 3 is, well, 3...


----------



## Kameil (Jul 7, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Don't forget Gengar, Salamence, Gyarados, Dragonite, Staraptor, Lucario, Ambipom, Electivire, Vaporeon (I rarely use her, though), Starmie, Heracross, Charizard (drum solo), Breloom, Dusknoir, Gallade, Garchomp, Infernape, Metagross, Weavile, and Yanmega...
> 
> 8 of which have perfect IVs, and all are EV trained, which proves that hard work pays of...
> 
> ...



I have a simple question when you gain a perfect IV poke. At which point well level do you start EV training it?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 7, 2008)

The very beginning is the answer to your question. Each battle that gives experience gives EV Points and you can only have up to 510 EVs total.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh I see I was just making sure I was EV training my pokes properly.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 7, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> I have a simple question when you gain a perfect IV poke. At which point well level do you start EV training it?



Unless I need to evolve, or need to gain levels for moves unobtainable by the evolution (in both cases, I use the daycare), but otherwise, I EV train right away...

Mostly because I want to get this shit out of the way as quickly as possible...


----------



## Kameil (Jul 7, 2008)

^Same here I'm EV training Houndoom and Sharpedo. I'm working to build a solid water and fire team at one step at a time. I'm working to build an ideal team for each type.


----------



## delirium (Jul 7, 2008)

I bet my Ice team could beat your Fire.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 7, 2008)

I would believe that considering your Yetti was a nuisance I still recall it's bulky fat fat defense. 

My Torkoal and Houndoom will pose a threat believe that.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 7, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> I would believe that considering your Yetti was a nuisance I still recall it's bulky fat fat defense.
> 
> My Torkoal and Houndoom will pose a threat believe that.



My Infernape, Charizard, and Arcanine could make strawberry banana icees with his Ice team...


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 7, 2008)

Anyone want to battle.

Lv.100 Doubles
No Ubers
Sleep Clause


----------



## Hyde (Jul 7, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> Anyone want to battle.
> 
> Lv.100 Doubles
> No Ubers
> Sleep Clause



Soon enough, Luke, soon enough...


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hyde said:


> My Infernape, Charizard, and Arcanine could make strawberry banana icees with his Ice team...



Which sounds delicious by the way.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 7, 2008)

Any legitimate Ice team should be able to handle Pokemon like Charizard and Arcanine, the only problem they would most likely run into is Infernape, and even he can taken down with relative ease if the player is prepared.


----------



## delirium (Jul 7, 2008)

Don't tell 'em that. I had strategies I wanted to surprise with.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 7, 2008)

I won't I won't.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hyde said:


> My Infernape, Charizard, and Arcanine could make strawberry banana icees with his Ice team...



Thank you Captain Obvious, I'm sure we all know Ice is 2x weak to Fire.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 7, 2008)

My Blaziken will shit on your Ice team when I'm done EV training this man.


----------



## delirium (Jul 7, 2008)

Okay. 

My ice team isn't even done yet. But I'll take that challenge.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 7, 2008)

Blaziken sucks... 
Infernape is the way to go.


----------



## delirium (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh yeah.. I'll take on Hyde's ChariApeNine combo, too.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 7, 2008)

Infernape is annoying to me I don't like it. 

Meanwhile just a few more hours and my solid grass team is complete.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 7, 2008)

Wanna play Del?

Infernape would probably rape every Ice poke in the game.
If he can't Close Combat it, he'll Flamethrower it instead...


----------



## Kameil (Jul 7, 2008)

Nope I don't believe I'm ready for Delfino's Ice team just yet.


----------



## delirium (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm in the middle of EV training. Should be done in 15 though and I'll be in the room. Did I use Ice against you last time?

edit:

lol faster than expected. Getting y team out. See you in the room.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 7, 2008)

Why yes you did. 

I'm still EV training myself so I won't be in.


----------



## delirium (Jul 7, 2008)

My fault I meant Skeets. I know I used Ice on you. Barack Obamasnow FTW.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 7, 2008)

Your obese yetti hurt my feelings.

But my Lapras prevailed with a simple sheer cold.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 7, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Wanna play Del?
> 
> Infernape would probably rape every Ice poke in the game.
> If he can't Close Combat it, he'll Flamethrower it instead...



Why else do you think I pack one?

I hate most of the Ice Pokemon, and nearly every Pokemon I have know at least one move that is supereffective...


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 8, 2008)

Sangheili, you know Sheer cold is banned in standard play? :|

My fault Del, I forgot to check up on here.

Anyone wanna play now? Hyde?

Whoops, forget it. I got deaded on my DS. I'll get it back tomorrow...


----------



## Kameil (Jul 8, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Sangheili, you know Sheer cold is banned in standard play? :|
> 
> My fault Del, I forgot to check up on here.
> 
> ...



I didn't know that wondering how I could still use it.


----------



## delirium (Jul 8, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Sangheili, you know Sheer cold is banned in standard play? :|
> 
> My fault Del, I forgot to check up on here.
> 
> ...



It's all good. I finally found a way to complete one of my Ice so I went and did that. Tomorrow I can finally test out full ice though. So it should be good. 



> I didn't know that wondering how I could still use it.



He's talking about tournament play. Usually OHKO moves are banned since they're pretty hax. I'm not trippin though. The only rule I like is the Species clause. Fuck if I ever wanna face 6 Garchomps in a row or some shit.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 8, 2008)

Six garchomp thats like being in hell. 

Hey Delfino when is your Ice gym opening?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey Sangheili, I havn't gone against you yet, want have have a match?


----------



## Kameil (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm at my friend's house with my Laptop I left my DS home. I promise I'll challenge you when I get home.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 8, 2008)

Okay, I'll still take on anyone else who wants.


----------



## delirium (Jul 8, 2008)

Singles or doubles?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 8, 2008)

Singles this time


----------



## delirium (Jul 8, 2008)

Alright.. i'll be on wifi


----------



## delirium (Jul 8, 2008)

Good battle once again.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah, I had to sacrifice my Rebel though just to keep your Baton Passed and boosted Heracross from sweeping the whole team. Even doing that though, it still took down 4 of my team. Without Extreme Speed it would have been a sweep.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 8, 2008)

If you care for a rematch though, I just made an ever so slight adjustment that Might make a world of difference.


----------



## delirium (Jul 8, 2008)

Always down.

Extreemspeed really did mess me up my sweep though. It would have been the first time I ever swept that way.


----------



## delirium (Jul 8, 2008)

That was a pretty close battle. I can't believe I T-waved an already paralyzed Kazam >.<


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 8, 2008)

Dang, that was actually a pretty close match. With my Lucario and Alakazam Paralyzed I stood no chance at the end though. What was your 6th if I may ask?

Yeah T-waving Sue (Sue Richards get it?) was pretty funny.

Bringing along my Starapter was a complete mistake though. Its a level 35 with very low EVs that I havn't used since going against the 5th Gym.


----------



## delirium (Jul 8, 2008)

Sue Richards. 

You saw my 6th. It was Big Bertha. Good thing I brought her. If I didn't a paralyzed Togekiss is useless to me.


----------



## delirium (Jul 8, 2008)

Man.. I thought I had that Staravia for the count. I used an IV calculator and it said my Infernape's Hidden Power was supposed to be Electric. Obviously fucking not.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah, at least the type you did get isn't completely useless though. I guess  thats why breeding Thunderpunch to Chimchar is popular. Personally I'm thinking about using a Sunny Day/ Solar Beam combination with my infernape.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 8, 2008)

delirium said:


> Sue Richards.
> 
> You saw my 6th. It was Big Bertha. Good thing I brought her. If I didn't a paralyzed Togekiss is useless to me.



Oh yeah, dang that might have ended differently if I had brought out Sue instead of Rebel there. I was counting on the decreased effectiveness to take two hits and the critical hit on Fake out messed that up though.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 8, 2008)

delirium said:


> Fuck if I ever wanna face 6 Garchomps in a row or some shit.



Maybe a team full of Weavile@Life Orb and Ice Punch?

It's a shame that most teams on Wi-Fi consist mostly of Garchomp, Spiritomb (who isn't that good, and has never given me any problems), Salamence, Metagross, and other flashy Pokemon...

I've gotten to level 6 simply by having a team full of Pokemon that each know Ice Beam and Earthquake...


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 8, 2008)

Anyone want to battle?

Doubles Lv.100s, no Ubers and Sleep Clause.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 8, 2008)

I would play if it was singles...
Can't just throw in Pokemon normally used for singles into doubles.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 8, 2008)

Hmm, okay, want play singles later today?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah, sure.
I just got my DS back. So Let me know when you want to play.


----------



## Serp (Jul 8, 2008)

I hope u guys remember I'm always 1 pm alway and is usaully more than happy to do what is needed from me


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 8, 2008)

Serp, wanna battle?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 8, 2008)

*@ Strongarm85:* SunnyBeam is a shitty combo in DP and is not worth using, especially on Infernape. Infernape was known as the wall destroyer and I'm sure he is still. Run this...

Infernape @ Life Orb
Nature: Naive
EV: 24 ATK / 252 SATK / 232 SPD
-Nasty Plot
-Close Combat
-Flamethrower
-Grass Knot

After one NP, it can proceed to crushing almost all of the tanks in the game. The only reason I stopped running Mixape was because of it's frailness. All variations of Infernape were way too frail and require a shitload of setup and fulfillment to allow it to full sweep teams.

*@ Hyde:* Spiritomb is actually very good depending on the strats you are going for. It is also one of the only counter against Deoxys Speed.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 8, 2008)

My infernape has a kind of a crappy Nature, Sassy. +Sp. Attack - Speed. It has a fairly low speed IV as well so even with max EVs in speed it only moves at 121. Its has a 31 Sp. Def IV though and a high attack IV (29-30). Its Sp. Attack IV is kind of low though so even with a possitive nature both stats are 128s. I'm thinking without a Ninjask to baton pass some stats to it its not going to be that strong.

Its current move pool is 

-Nasty Plot
-Close Combat
-Flamethrower
-Taunt


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 8, 2008)

- Speed on Ape? You crazy?

Heh, That standard Ape hasn't worked as good as my set that I run.
My set just rapes on the low. Really catches people off guard.

Infernape@ Life Orb
Hasty 
EV:252 ATK /24 SATK / 232 SPD
Thunder Punch
Over heat
Grass Knot
Close Combat

He's perfect for hit and running, and destroying walls.
Owns Gyarados who think they can Dragon dance...
Overheats hits everything really hard, especially those with shitty S.Defense.


Anyone wanna battle?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 8, 2008)

At least its female!


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 8, 2008)

Well Gender really shouldn't matter if you have a Ditto.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 8, 2008)

It does if you want Egg moves!


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh yeah, of course of course. Haven't bred pokemon since last year and don't plan on it ever again....


----------



## Kameil (Jul 8, 2008)

Hmm interesting.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 8, 2008)

Kameil said:


> Hmm interesting.


What is?  My Ape?


----------



## delirium (Jul 8, 2008)

Wanna battle? I wanna test out a couple new pokes.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 8, 2008)

O.K.... I'll go on.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 8, 2008)

OMG, my charger!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey Del... do you want the Cyndaquil at lvl 1 or do you want me to fully EV train it?... (I can do it fast since I have the items and pokerus as well)

I'm close to get some great Modest sweepers... but i still haven't got any with both perfect speed and sp att. =P...

also... the nickname...

or do you want it to breed your own?...


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 8, 2008)

Gay. My fault Del. My DS died and my nephew forgot to bring my charger. I was just about to run away so that didn't happen. 

I can't believe I forgot how fast that whore is, I should of just used my ape again, instead of letting my mence die...

What's your Weavile's moveset?


----------



## delirium (Jul 8, 2008)

Aw man.. what happened? I had that shit in the bad too. Seeded Bliss = hax xD

BI: I don't even know TBH. I wasn't going to touch it. T-chan is supposed to be coming here next week so I thought I'd stash it in my box along with some other things I was going to give her and let her do what she wants with it when she gets it. I'll ask her later on when she calls.


----------



## delirium (Jul 8, 2008)

-swords dance
-brick break
-night slash
-ice punch

Man.. Froslass can be so deadly if people aren't expecting it (and of course if I get lucky and Confuse Ray works to my favor >_>)


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 8, 2008)

okay del... then i'll just keep trying to get it for now...

also.. get rid of brick break on your weavile... I'd use Ice shard if it has swords dance and if you're a focus sasher it works wonders...

I've seen it being changed for protect for single and double battles with great results... and even reflect does it very damn well on doubles...


----------



## delirium (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah, I ran into a Focus Sashed Weavile with Protect the other day. My own Weavile ended up getting countered because of it.

I was planning on rebreeding and trying an Ice Punch, Swagger, Punishment, Swords Dance set. I'm scared it's too frail though so I wanna try it out on my UU team first.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 8, 2008)

heeeh? im trying to get a shedinja, but for some reason the open slot method doesnt work 8S

did they change the breeding method or something??? 8O


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 8, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> heeeh? im trying to get a shedinja, but for some reason the open slot method doesnt work 8S
> 
> did they change the breeding method or something??? 8O


You evolve nincada while having an open pokemon slot and a pokeball. I think that's all you need. 

Message me on MSN, I got something I wanna ask you...

And Del, you should try Pursuit/Aerial ace. With AA you can 1 hit KO Heracross...
Pursuit owns the shit out of Gengar/Starmie/Alakazam.


----------



## Masaki (Jul 8, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> heeeh? im trying to get a shedinja, but for some reason the open slot method doesnt work 8S
> 
> did they change the breeding method or something??? 8O



You need a regular pokeball.



strongarm85 said:


> My infernape has a kind of a crappy Nature, Sassy. +Sp. Attack - Speed. It has a fairly low speed IV as well so even with max EVs in speed it only moves at 121. Its has a 31 Sp. Def IV though and a high attack IV (29-30). Its Sp. Attack IV is kind of low though so even with a possitive nature both stats are 128s. I'm thinking without a Ninjask to baton pass some stats to it its not going to be that strong.
> 
> Its current move pool is
> 
> ...



Hi, my name is Gyarados.

And this is my friend Charizard.


----------



## delirium (Jul 8, 2008)

I kind of like the idea of AA on Weavile.



> You need a regular pokeball.



Yeah that fucked me over when I tried to get a Shedinja. I didn't have a regular red white pokeball so it didn't show up.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 8, 2008)

Getting Shedninja is kind of difficult.


----------



## Gary (Jul 8, 2008)

I need to finish this game


----------



## delirium (Jul 8, 2008)

I just let go of my prized froslass.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 9, 2008)

Why the hell did you let it go?


----------



## delirium (Jul 9, 2008)

I traded it for a starter. At first I was like, nah man I can't let go of that. That's my ice princess. But then I cracked.

Right after I get challenged but the whole time I'm thinking about that Froslass. I had to switch up my whole team and I get 6-0'd. What a bad omen >.<


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 9, 2008)

Son, you could of just asked me for the starters....


----------



## Kameil (Jul 9, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Son, you could of just asked me for the starters....



Lol yeah I got my squirtle from skeets. 

@Delfino - Tomorrow morning I could catch you another female Snorunt I got one last dawn stone or whatever to evolve it.


----------



## delirium (Jul 9, 2008)

that just makes it hurt even more man. 

I just hope I can breed another that was just as good.

edit:

It's all good. Luckily I have a female Glalie with Timid Nature so I'm breeding it with an Everstone right now. Thanks though.

Well.. At least I have all the starters now..... i guess


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 9, 2008)

Masaki said:


> You need a regular pokeball.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, thats probably the main reason I havn't used my Ape at all since I brought over my team from Sapphire. My alternative, Blazikin, isn't that much better though. Then again it might be best to just give up on a Fire/Fighting now and go with something else.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 9, 2008)

delirium said:


> that just makes it hurt even more man.
> 
> I just hope I can breed another that was just as good.
> 
> ...



Well at least thats good to always have a backup.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 9, 2008)

Anyone want to battle real quick?


----------



## delirium (Jul 9, 2008)

I'll battle. I have some a new poke to test out.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 9, 2008)

I'll take you Strong we haven't gone yet.

edit : Del got you and I bet you're going to use your starter delfino?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, I'll be on, first come first serve.


----------



## delirium (Jul 9, 2008)

Good battle.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 9, 2008)

*sigh* Swept by Wevile.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 9, 2008)

Still want to do this Kameil?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 9, 2008)

Good match.

Also

Yay! I finally won one!


----------



## Kameil (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah good match lol the pokes I had were at childish lvls around 40 at least.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah, too bad your only effective counter to my Manectric early on in the match was Venusaur. If you'd switched to Venusaur instead of Huanter it might have ended a little different.

I must say though, there is a very good chance my Lucario could have swept your whole team though


----------



## Kameil (Jul 9, 2008)

Pretty much could've the only major threat towards your team was my torterra and Lapras it totally fucked your glacie. 

I don't know but everytime I battle with someone online and when they get their status fucked up I imagine the look on their face and it's so priceless I just laugh.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 9, 2008)

I predicted your Laprass having an electric attack *seeing as how Gyrados got one shotted by Del's Lapras only a few minutes before.* I decided to the smart thing to do was to let Glalie try to do as much damage as it could do and Let Gyrados handle Torterra when you used it again later.

I'm actually kinda shocked that my Gyrados didn't die. I expected you to finish it off with another Ice Beam, but instead you went for Rapid spin? My Gyrados only had like 6 hp left after all that.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 9, 2008)

I was laying down and I accidentally hit Rapid spin with my stylus I intended to end your Gyraradous's life with a Aqua tail.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 9, 2008)

Say Kameil, wanna battle?


----------



## Cochise (Jul 9, 2008)

I need some more help. I have an Evee at lvl. 6, the little sucker likes me but he just won't hit that max happiness lvl. so I can evolve him into the Dark whatever. At the foot guy's place my response is that he's hungry. I've fed my Evee poffins till his little sparkly gay bar got full. Still no good, what's the problem?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 9, 2008)

Have you tried taking him to get massages? Have you also tried giving him vitamins?


----------



## Cochise (Jul 9, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> Have you tried taking him to get massages? Have you also tried giving him vitamins?



I don't have the massage in the resort area, but I have given him a few in that city I can't remember the name of. Vitamins? That's interesting, would it actually affect his mood?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 9, 2008)

Keep taking him to get massages in the city (Veilstone I think)

Vitamins can also be brought in the same city, they are called Hp.Up, Protein, Calcium, Carbos, Zinc and Iron.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 9, 2008)

So mad when I lost my DS I lost my Pearl too. I just realized that the other day when I bought my friends DS.  Now I'll probably just wait for platinum and use my friends crappy pearl that he didn't even beat the 2nd gym on to build a new team... I miss my pokemanz already


----------



## delirium (Jul 9, 2008)

We should battle when you get your pokemon back.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm up for a battle if anyone else is.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jul 10, 2008)

If I may ask, at around what levels do the battles that happen around here?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 10, 2008)

So I finally found my DS Charger....X_X

I'm looking to play if anyone's on!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 10, 2008)

OokamiAnko said:


> If I may ask, at around what levels do the battles that happen around here?



100 because we're bad boyz 4 lyfe.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 10, 2008)

Kameil said:


> I was laying down and I accidentally hit Rapid spin with my stylus I intended to end your Gyraradous's life with a Aqua tail.



It is in your interest not to get "lie" and "lay" mixed up...

"Lay" means to get laid...


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 10, 2008)

Hyde battle?


----------



## Kameil (Jul 10, 2008)

Hyde said:


> It is in your interest not to get "lie" and "lay" mixed up...
> 
> "Lay" means to get laid...



Meh I use both terms frequently oh well simple grammatical error.


----------



## delirium (Jul 10, 2008)

You never know. Maybe he was laying.

Also.. in a couple of days I'll have a team unlike anything i've used before. I'll need someone to test drive it on.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 10, 2008)

Same here I'm training a new team that will make hordes of people close their anus instantly before thinking of battling me.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm here... DEL!


----------



## delirium (Jul 10, 2008)

lol gimme couple days man.

unless you wanna battle my usual squad?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 10, 2008)

I guess so.

Edit: I'm on.


----------



## delirium (Jul 10, 2008)

Alright.. i'll be there in a couple seconds.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 10, 2008)

Del wanna battle when your new team is ready?


----------



## Hyde (Jul 10, 2008)

WAIIIIIII-FAIIIIIIIIIU!!

It doesn't matter, though, because I'm going home in two days...

THEN I'LL BATTLE EVERYBODY...


----------



## delirium (Jul 10, 2008)

Damn got me. Good match.



Marufuji Ryo said:


> Del wanna battle when your new team is ready?



For sure. Just have 3 to train and I'll be ready.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 10, 2008)

My Gallade is almost ready.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 10, 2008)

Good game Del.

Gallage Sucks ass btw...


----------



## delirium (Jul 10, 2008)

Gallade got whiffed. He'd be so much better if he was faster. With paralysis support or speed pass though dude can be deadly with type coverage.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 10, 2008)

Indeed. 

There needs to be an epic fight between a Dragonite and a Salamence on pokemangs one day.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 10, 2008)

Kameil said:


> My Gallade is almost ready.



Alright, I'll battle you soon, so he can get a facefull of Starperior...

Bringing in any Rock, Steel, Ice, Dark, Grass, Fighting, or Bug Pokemon against me is a mistake...


----------



## delirium (Jul 10, 2008)

Battle me, too.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 11, 2008)

delirium said:


> Battle me, too.



Ahaha, it seems that a battle with me is more sought-after than I presumed...

So many big people wanting to fight a chillun...


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 11, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Alright, I'll battle you soon, so he can get a facefull of Starperior...
> 
> Bringing in any Rock, Steel, Ice, Dark, Grass, Fighting, or Bug Pokemon against me is a mistake...


Lulz. It's impossible to cover all Pokemon of that type.
I wanna play you already...


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 11, 2008)

Play me Skeets.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 11, 2008)

You on? I went out so I didn't see your post till now.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 11, 2008)

I am on now.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 12, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Lulz. It's impossible to cover all Pokemon of that type.
> I wanna play you already...



It is very possible...

Superefectivire alone covers 13 types, and my two best Pokemon cover the types you previously mentioned...


----------



## Masaki (Jul 12, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Alright, I'll battle you soon, so he can get a facefull of Starperior...
> 
> Bringing in any Rock, Steel, Ice, Dark, Grass, Fighting, or Bug Pokemon against me is a mistake...



Metagross/Bronzong, Froslass, Sableye/Spiritomb, Scizor/Foretress, and many more I'm sure.


----------



## delirium (Jul 12, 2008)

battle     ?


----------



## delirium (Jul 12, 2008)

My FC: 4854 7901 9467


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 12, 2008)

Sure, I'll battle.


----------



## delirium (Jul 12, 2008)

Alright I'm on WiFi


----------



## delirium (Jul 12, 2008)

And ice prevails again! My new froslass wasn't so bad either. xD

Good battle man.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 12, 2008)

Yeah, your new Froslass was pretty kick ass.


----------



## delirium (Jul 12, 2008)

I can't believe you're Blaziken survived that thunderbolt though. I could have gone on a full sweep.


----------



## Masaki (Jul 12, 2008)

Hmm...

So I'm trying to get a speed deoxys (since it's OU) here and I've been resetting for so long.

Now I have one with good enough Satk but terrible speed.  But I think if I give it some good speed EVs it'll still outrun maximum Electrode.

Should I keep it...?


----------



## delirium (Jul 12, 2008)

Deoxy-S is too frail to put up the chance. That's like not giving Infernape a speed boosting nature and hoping it outruns any base 105 speeds. OU hits hard. So you want to either hit and run or weaken the other teams pokemon enough so that you can go on a full on sweep.


----------



## Masaki (Jul 12, 2008)

delirium said:


> Deoxy-S is too frail to put up the chance. That's like not giving Infernape a speed boosting nature and hoping it outruns any base 105 speeds. OU hits hard. So you want to either hit and run or weaken the other teams pokemon enough so that you can go on a full on sweep.



Argh, I just decided to get on with my life and kept it right before you posted this.

Well, thing is, I'm planning on making it a bit of a disrupter, and kinda situational.  I think three moves will be Knock Off, Spikes, and Ice Beam (million uses here).  Haven't decided the fourth; maybe I'll keep Psycho Boost just for the initial power.

Either way, yeah.  Hit and run.


----------



## delirium (Jul 12, 2008)

As a disrupter Taunt would be a good move.

You might also want a recovering move or something to help its defenses because unless you force a switch while throwing out spikes you'll get hit.


----------



## Masaki (Jul 12, 2008)

delirium said:


> As a disrupter Taunt would be a good move.
> 
> You might also want a recovering move or something to help its defenses because unless you force a switch while throwing out spikes you'll get hit.



Well, maybe disrupter is the wrong word.  I'd plan on leading with it, Spike, Knock Off, retreat, and use again when needed if it survived, like if I need a quick pokemon to attack.


----------



## delirium (Jul 12, 2008)

Yeah.. say you run into an unscarf'd Gengar. Taunt it and take away Hypnosis. Same with Gyarados. Taunt it and take away Dragon Dance. That would be the perfect lead, actually. A lot of people like to set up stealth rock as an opener as well. Taunt those pokes.

*ED!*t:

Now that I think about it.. Gengar might throw Shadow Ball instead of Hypnosis. Still works for the other pokes I mentioned though.

Oh yeah. t-chan says "Hi Masa-kuuuuuuuuun."


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 12, 2008)

i can beat u all if u want to challenge me my code is 2277 8317 0196 and srry my dude is a girl my friend started a new game


----------



## delirium (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm always looking to get beat.

My FC: 4854 7901 9467


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 12, 2008)

k go to the bottom part of the pokemon center first person single battle free single ill be waiting


----------



## delirium (Jul 12, 2008)

Free single? Why not 100's?


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 12, 2008)

just go an hurry

im getting tired

u cant bet me

so this is the frosslas iveheard about


----------



## delirium (Jul 12, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW

Free Singles? A team of lvl 100 Ubers?


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 12, 2008)

dont take me lightly ur done for

good battle

did u enjoy ur defeat


----------



## delirium (Jul 12, 2008)

I don't take anyone lightly. Nor do I take Ubers lightly. But you didn't have the balls to tell me you were using Ubers or even face me in a set 100 lvl battles. And that's what I'm laughing at.

But it's definitely your win. I had no chance in that match.


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 12, 2008)

what the heck is a uber

and i didnt chose 100 cuz i got new pokemon and they werent that lvl

but that was the famous froslass i heard about

but hey u gave me a good battle


----------



## delirium (Jul 12, 2008)

Ho-Oh, Latios.. y'know. Legendaries.

Challenge me again sometime though. Bring those same pokemon, too. We'll see how they do when they're set to 100's.


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 12, 2008)

those werent all i have i have every legendary lvl 100

Fukasaku recalls a conversation that only Jiraiya and Nagato discussed to it its for battlers like u maybe if ppl c that ive defeated u maybe it will make tm=hem think more seriuosly of me


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 12, 2008)

dashing flames said:


> what the heck is a uber
> 
> and i didnt chose 100 cuz i got new pokemon and they werent that lvl
> 
> ...





The pokemon listed there are Ubers. Ubers, OU, BL, UU, NU are names for the tiers in Pokemon. Ubers are waaaaay too strong for standard play which is a mix of both OU/BL. It is common courtesy to not use Ubers in regular play due to the huge imbalance between them and the rest of the tiers. However you are free to use Ubers if you both agree on it.

No the community are not scrubs for banning these Pokemon from standard play. They are way too broken for the standard game like how Akuma is broken in ST and etc. There are some players who play Ubers and believe me that shit is insane. Rayquaza with one Dragon Dance and Life Orb can lolroflmao sweep a whole team with Outrage if they don't have a Steel type tank.

OU - Overused
BL - Borderline
UU - Underused
NU - Neverused


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 12, 2008)

k i get it now im off to bed and dont forget del to chenck out that thread


----------



## delirium (Jul 12, 2008)

I checked the thread out.

If you want people to take you seriously, first, don't post in the blender. At least, not that kind of stuff. That place is anything BUT serious. The Blender is a place where your brain goes off duty and you post on stupid. So they're just acting a fool.

Second, don't use AR to auto level all your pokemon to 100. EV train them. My Weavile is barely lvl. 50 (if that) and I damn near OHKO'd your Latios. Your Ho-Oh _barely_ took half of my Walrein's HP on a SATB'd move (Sacred Fire) + being 50 lvls ahead. It's my wall but still.. holy shit.

And third... start battling on an even plain. As Duy said it's commonly known that you don't use ubers in a battle unless the other person says it's okay (and that's justifiable). For me, I don't care. Just bring a squad and we can do this. But at least let the Wifi auto set the battle to either 50 or 100. Then the battle comes down to strategy. Not just bringing in a bunch of pokemon that have massive attack power and spamming moves like Sacred Fire or Outrage.

Also to throw out there. Beating me will only prove you can beat _me_ 'cause I'm not the best battler. Try taking on someone like Blind Itachi or Kira Yamato. I've only battled BI once but he's intimidating and Kira I have yet to but I'm sure he outclasses me as well.


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 12, 2008)

k ill take ur advice but i didnt use the cheats  to automatically lvl them up i got the AR after all of em were that lvl i got it for last years christmas
and dont wworry next time we battle ill have the same pokemon with me only ill three new ones*walks away into the darkness*

k sasuke killer im heades over too the shinigami of the past again


----------



## Hyde (Jul 12, 2008)

Masaki said:


> Metagross/Bronzong, Froslass, Sableye/Spiritomb, Scizor/Foretress, and many more I'm sure.



Fire covers all of those besides Sableye/Spiritomb, which nothing is supereffective against them, besides a Scrappy/Identified Fighting type move...


----------



## Hyde (Jul 12, 2008)

delirium said:


> I checked the thread out.
> 
> If you want people to take you seriously, first, don't post in the blender. At least, not that kind of stuff. That place is anything BUT serious. The Blender is a place where your brain goes off duty and you post on stupid. So they're just acting a fool.
> 
> ...



I could probably tear his ass up, too...


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 12, 2008)

try it tommarro ive never been bet


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 12, 2008)

Only bad and scrubby people say they're good.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 12, 2008)

I don't suppose anyone has any tips for a first encounter with Latias? Yes Latias is a runner.


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 12, 2008)

so dek if ur there im thinking how bout we battle agian tommarro and this time u and hyde can battle me and my friend i wanna c if u can beat us ohh yeah and preapare for ur toughest match cuz this time im ganna be wide awake and not holding back


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 12, 2008)

What? Tell you what, Hows about I battle you right now.


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 12, 2008)

srry i dont got my DS on me and anyways i dont wanna fight a weak person


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 12, 2008)

You mean you don't want to loose again right?


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 12, 2008)

lose again i havent lost a single battle all my life


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 12, 2008)

Stron, wanna battle?


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 12, 2008)

hey stron battle him if ur as good as u say i might consider ur battle


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 12, 2008)

Of course not. Not if your using a team level 100 uber legendaries, that where likely hacked in the first place, in a free battle where all participants are not at the same level.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 12, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> Stron, wanna battle?



Sure, I'm on now.


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 12, 2008)

so r u telling me u dont wanna fight me now as i have said b4 all i did was make them shiny nothing else


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 12, 2008)

What happened?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 12, 2008)

My internet went offline again! Damnit, it had been working right for the past couple hours and then it went off again. And just as I had the match in the bag too!


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 12, 2008)

what do u mean what happend


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 12, 2008)

*sigh* the connection is still acting screwy too. My connection went up and down again between this message and my last one.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 12, 2008)

My last two pokes where Glalie and Lucario. Against Salamance and Blissy it would have sealed the deal!


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 12, 2008)

it would have just been better to use a rotom and a arcuess water type


----------



## delirium (Jul 12, 2008)

Made them shiny? They weren't even shiny. I think you did the code wrong dude. xD


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 12, 2008)

ya i know all the cheats turn off in a real person battle

so how bout it del r u ready for tommarro i thought we could have a double battle me and my friend and u and hyde who says he can beat me


----------



## delirium (Jul 12, 2008)

I've never even battled Hyde, much less battle with him in doubles. Why you always trying to set shit up in your favor? xD

I don't know.. if Hyde wants to I don't care, I'm iffy on Hyde's skills though until I actually see him battle. I'd rather go singles.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 12, 2008)

dashing flames said:


> it would have just been better to use a rotom and a arcuess water type



You can't catch Arceus without cheating. And my Rotom is a level 15 so I'm not ready to battle with it yet.


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 12, 2008)

then see if u can find him to battle him my friend would like to do a double battle with me and also u said u wanted to battle again somethime

ive got all legendaries *starts doing the legend dance*


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 12, 2008)

I've been basically keeping my legendaries as trophies and havn't trained any of them yet. I guess I might as well though if we have someone whose going to actually stoop to using Uber Pokemon though.

Here, take a look at this df.



Everything in the top 12 there with the exception of Slacking is considered and Uber Pokemon. In general, using any of those is highly frowned upon in competitive play. Sure, everyone has then, but no one uses them because they're just plain stronger than all the other pokes in the game.

Anyhow i guess I'll play along. No ubers though.


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 12, 2008)

and i dont care if im  frowned upon


----------



## delirium (Jul 12, 2008)

My legendaries are trophies too. You know how fucking hard it was to catch that damn Cresselia? I tried catching it again for my little brother but I just gave up. xD

That's the only thing I like about 'em though. Catching 'em.

--

How about a doubles battle where I take you and your friend on? Is that possible?


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 12, 2008)

yes tommarro because my sis has my ds right now because it had some pokemon my sis's BF wanted


----------



## Masaki (Jul 12, 2008)

?<3 said:


> Yeah.. say you run into an unscarf'd Gengar. Taunt it and take away Hypnosis. Same with Gyarados. Taunt it and take away Dragon Dance. That would be the perfect lead, actually. A lot of people like to set up stealth rock as an opener as well. Taunt those pokes.
> 
> *ED!*t:
> 
> ...



Yeah, that could be true.  I'll still want to keep Ice Beam, though, for Garchomp, Torterra, Salamence, Gliscor, and the oodles of others with 4x weaknesses to ice.

I know it was last night, but hey T-chan!



strongarm85 said:


> I've been basically keeping my legendaries as trophies and havn't trained any of them yet. I guess I might as well though if we have someone whose going to actually stoop to using Uber Pokemon though.
> 
> Here, take a look at this df.
> 
> ...



Eh, not really a good way to define Ubers.

Regigigas isn't an uber due to Slow Start, Mew, Manaphy, non-speed Deoxys, the Latis, and Darkrai are all ubers.



That's where you go for the full list.

It's worth noting Wobbuffet has returned to the ubers list after being OU for a little while.


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 12, 2008)

and i still dont give a crap im still gonna use em but not until i get tired of em then ill get rid of em


----------



## Masaki (Jul 12, 2008)

Really, I don't train ubers.  I'll train some legendaries (i.e. Speed Deoxys, Shaymin if the thing ever comes out) if I feel it'd help my team out somewhat.


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 12, 2008)

my team is the bad trio or thats what my tri is called


----------



## delirium (Jul 12, 2008)

I actually want a Shaymin now. I found out its Sky Forme has Serene Grace as an ability. My favorite ability.


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 12, 2008)

ya me too but i do not know how to get it


----------



## Masaki (Jul 12, 2008)

?<3 said:


> I actually want a Shaymin now. I found out its Sky Forme has Serene Grace as an ability. My favorite ability.



I'd use it too, but we once again have that 4x weakness to ice.

Too risky for me, really.

Edit: Oh yeah, Air Slash!

Edit 2: Oh shit, that thing grows from 8 inches to 1 foot 3 inches in its Sky Forme.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 12, 2008)

I guess my plee for help in finding Latias will go unheard


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 12, 2008)

fine ill help u keep flying into u learn its pattern cuz if u fly it leaps towns find its patter and use it against it and put cuick claw one ur first pokemon then use hypnosis

did that come in handy cuz thats how i got my lvl 100 latios i told u all i did was lvl it up there and put it on diamond i just mad it shiny


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 12, 2008)

I FOUND LATIAS! And then I master balled that bitch because I do not plan on ever training a pokemon to weaken it for capture. (I don't have the time to do it either since I'm still planning on trading my Sapphire Cart. for a friend of mine's Fire Red.) It took about 5 game hours on running marathon Circuits around Hoenn until I ran into it on route 126.


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 12, 2008)

did what i tell help u at all


----------



## Masaki (Jul 12, 2008)

Better advice (sadly it's the RBE gen, not DP so you don't have that one device):

Go to an area with low leveled Pokemon and keep going back and forth between the two areas right on the boundary (back and forth one step), and provided you've actually seen it before track it on the dex.  Get a pokemon in the lead that's stronger than the area's pokemon's but lower than the Lati, and start weakening and paralyzing and whatnot (Jolteon could be a good bet, though there's many many others).

After that, stock your team with Wobbuffets/Wynats (no more than 5), and use them to prevent Latias from running.  If you can keep it there long enough, I recommend my personal favorite, the Timer Ball.  Unlike the legendary cats (clearly not dogs ), they can't use Roar or Whirlwind.

Edit: Or not


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 12, 2008)

my dex says there dogs


----------



## delirium (Jul 12, 2008)

> Edit: Or not





Don't you jsut hate that shit?


----------



## Masaki (Jul 12, 2008)

dashing flames said:


> my dex says there dogs



Are you a troll or just plain uneducated?



?<3 said:


> Don't you jsut hate that shit?



I know, right?

That was how I caught Mesprite and Cresselia (only one Wob/Wy and other means of weakening but still)


----------



## delirium (Jul 12, 2008)

Using Wobbba is a pretty good idea. I used a mean looking Crobat.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 12, 2008)

dashing flames said:


> did what i tell help u at all



Actually in a very strange way it might have. I had my game playing and In my left hand and I was casually moving the D-pad up and down while I was reading your advice. I also had the sound turned off while I reading it. So I looked down at my game after I finished and there it was, I had already entered a battle with Latias and was just sitting there on the battle screen waiting for my commands.  So while I never got the opportunity to actually follow your advice, the act of reading it allowed me to catch Latias because I was just about to leave the area I was in when I started to read.


----------



## Masaki (Jul 12, 2008)

?<3 said:


> Using Wobbba is a pretty good idea. I used a mean looking Crobat.



I didn't have one so I made due with what I had.

Another thing you can do is a baton passing mean look Umbreon if you have and go to a special wall (*cough Blissey* Hypno works too)


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 12, 2008)

im freaking niether

but thats cool how it alll worked out for u


----------



## delirium (Jul 12, 2008)

Masaki said:


> I didn't have one so I made due with what I had.
> 
> Another thing you can do is a baton passing mean look Umbreon if you have and go to a special wall (*cough Blissey* Hypno works too)



I didn't have one either so I went through the trouble of training one up to lvl 50. Why didn't I think of using Umbreon though since I already had one that was a baton passer? 

I wanna try CurseWish Umbreon. That strat looks cool to use.

Blissey makes me RAAAAAAAAAAGE. Everytime I see one my mouth waters. "I'm gonna kill another one. "


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 12, 2008)

I wonder how Blissey would taste scrambled?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 12, 2008)

dashing flames said:


> and i dont care if im  frowned upon



I guess you can't fully grasp the full understanding of it. Also the numerous I've never lost shit and I can't be beaten shit have now labeled you a grade A scrub in my book. 

I remember the same shit happened on SRK in the Pokemon thread. Some scrub from Serebii boasted his greatness and how he has never lost a match. Talked shit on everyone and I ended losing his first match on the forums to me. SRK don't mess around!!!


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 12, 2008)

SRK            ?


----------



## Masaki (Jul 12, 2008)

?<3 said:


> I didn't have one either so I went through the trouble of training one up to lvl 50. Why didn't I think of using Umbreon though since I already had one that was a baton passer?
> 
> I wanna try CurseWish Umbreon. That strat looks cool to use.
> 
> Blissey makes me RAAAAAAAAAAGE. Everytime I see one my mouth waters. "I'm gonna kill another one. "



Never been an Umbreon user, but maybe one of these days...

Yeah, I hate Blissey myself, which is why I also said Hypno.



strongarm85 said:


> I wonder how Blissey would taste scrambled?



Equally as satisfying as OHKOing it with a Close Combat.



Duy Nguyen said:


> I guess you can't fully grasp the full understanding of it. Also the numerous I've never lost shit and I can't be beaten shit have now labeled you a grade A scrub in my book.
> 
> I remember the same shit happened on SRK in the Pokemon thread. Some scrub from Serebii boasted his greatness and how he has never lost a match. Talked shit on everyone and I ended losing his first match on the forums to me. SRK don't mess around!!!



Hah, I keep hearing the word scrub and no one bothered to tell me what it fully means, though I have a general idea.

There's a video out there somewhere of some guy who has a team of the event Darkrais, probably untouched he taught them Dark Void, all with a Focus Sash.  He claimed no uber team could beat it (though he said OU could).  All this guy did was use Stealth Rock at the beginning, and then once Dialga was done, he finished with Groudon and Ho-Oh.


----------



## delirium (Jul 12, 2008)

I want a Hypno so bad. But I can't get it wish. 

lol I saw that video before. So many more videos out there just like it. Scrubs man. SMH


----------



## Masaki (Jul 12, 2008)

?<3 said:


> I want a Hypno so bad. But I can't get it wish.
> 
> lol I saw that video before. So many more videos out there just like it. Scrubs man. SMH



Yeah, it's sad how both of its best support moves aren't a part of its usual movepool.


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 12, 2008)

do u own that game


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 12, 2008)

?<3 said:


> I want a Hypno so bad. But I can't get it wish.
> 
> lol I saw that video before. So many more videos out there just like it. Scrubs man. SMH



I have a drowzee for trade if you want one.


----------



## delirium (Jul 12, 2008)

I have a Drowzee. It's just that that only way to get Hypno is from the NYPC (New York Pokemon Center).


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 12, 2008)

no its not my drowzee evolved into hypno


----------



## delirium (Jul 12, 2008)

lol I know Drowzee evolves into Hypno. What I'm saying is, go on to marilland or serebii and looking up all the moves Drowzee/Hypno learn by either lvl up, TM's or egg moves. You won't find wish. To get wish you have to go to this store called the NYPC and they give pokemon moves they don't normally learn  like Snorlax w/Lovely Kiss.


----------



## Masaki (Jul 12, 2008)

?<3 said:


> I have a Drowzee. It's just that that only way to get Hypno is from the NYPC (New York Pokemon Center).



I was there the other day and forgot my DS.

I was so pissed.

And now it's Nintendo World.  Bloody hell.  ...Do they have have event Pokemon anymore?



?<3 said:


> lol I know Drowzee evolves into Hypno. What I'm saying is, go on to marilland or serebii and looking up all the moves Drowzee/Hypno learn by either lvl up, TM's or egg moves. You won't find wish. To get wish you have to go to this store called the NYPC and they give pokemon they don't normally learn moves like Snorlax w/Lovely Kiss.



Yeah, and my GBA to GCN thinger is broken so I couldn't get the Baton Pass Hypno.


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 12, 2008)

i have cheats so i can make any pokemon learn any move


----------



## Masaki (Jul 12, 2008)

dashing flames said:


> i have cheats so i can make any pokemon learn any move



I have officially stopped taking you remotely seriously.


----------



## delirium (Jul 12, 2008)

> Bloody hell. ...Do they have have event Pokemon anymore?



I'm hoping Shaymin is the next one since they did Darkrai and Deoxys.


----------



## Masaki (Jul 12, 2008)

?<3 said:


> I'm hoping Shaymin is the next one since they did Darkrai and Deoxys.



I mean at NYPC.

Back in the GSC days you could just go in there, put in your game, and get either an egged pokemon with an unusual move or, on one occasion, I got shiny legendary birds.


----------



## delirium (Jul 12, 2008)

Articuno?


----------



## Masaki (Jul 12, 2008)

?<3 said:


> Articuno?



Yeah, though the game is probably deleted by now just from old age.

I got Articuno and two moltres on my three games.  I was so pissed about the second moltres.


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 12, 2008)

i srry i wont talk aout my cheats now but hey do u guys need anypokemon i can get u it and we can trade i enjoy trading


----------



## delirium (Jul 13, 2008)

New team is almost ready for a trial run.


----------



## Masaki (Jul 13, 2008)

?<3 said:


> New team is almost ready for a trial run.



Nice.

My team is currently 1/6.

Actually, that one isn't even EV trained or given moves.

And I haven't thought of two of them yet.


----------



## delirium (Jul 13, 2008)

finally ready to go on that test run.

anyone wanna battle?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 13, 2008)

I do, I just was playing a speed walkthrough to get Latias and as a result i have a new secret weapon to use.


----------



## delirium (Jul 13, 2008)

Haha.. alright. I'll be in the room.


----------



## delirium (Jul 13, 2008)

That was a good battle man. Down to the wire. I made a shit load of mistakes but found the holes and know what to do next time.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 13, 2008)

Shut down, and it was going so well too.

Good game.


----------



## delirium (Jul 13, 2008)

Lol.. I was about to clinch a win on this dude when he D/C'd. I asked him what happened and he says I broke standard rules. I'm like.. huh? what rule did I break?

He says, the sleep clause. you can't use moves like hypnosis. you should read the rules.




He's just mad his Gengar got murdered by a damn Persian.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 13, 2008)

lol, newb. Unless he already had a sleeping Pokemon its perfectly fine to use a move like hypnosis.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 13, 2008)

D8... sleep clause doesnt mean u cant use sleep moves like hypnosis lmao...

it means only 1 pokemon can be asleep at a time.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 13, 2008)

Sirlin explains Scrub...
Dexter is Dexter.

Or to sum it up...a scrub is a player who not only lacks knowledge but refuses to attain more knowledge. They live in their own world called Scrubdom and fight with imaginary rules like "no throwing" or "edgeguarding is cheap you can't do that". Also extensive boasting is a huge indication of a high level scrub.

There is the rare case in the MvC2 community where almost everyone talks shit and boasts. But that's just "Marvel Drama" to get things hype and do ridiculous things like have a huge money match with a total accumalation of $10,000 in bets and side bets.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 13, 2008)

Hmm, Duy, if I were to go ahead with this tournament, would you participate in it?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 13, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> Hmm, Duy, if I were to go ahead with this tournament, would you participate in it?



A very huge maybe.

My team seems so out of date though, haven't trained or updated it to correspond the new changes and discoveries in battling.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 13, 2008)

I would do it. Consider me the Dark Horse


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 13, 2008)

I have Jhoto Starters!


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 13, 2008)

i can now challenge any of u guys

ill need ur friend codes though


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 13, 2008)

Mine is in my sig, I'll get on in a minute. Level 50, no Ubers and you've got yourself a match.


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 13, 2008)

well then hold on and ill meet u there just wait


----------



## Hyde (Jul 13, 2008)

dashing flames said:


> then see if u can find him to battle him my friend would like to do a double battle with me and also u said u wanted to battle again somethime
> 
> ive got all legendaries *starts doing the legend dance*



I'll fight you in doubles...Get ready to have your ass handed to you by a 14 year old (but judging by your spelling, grammar, and attitude, you're probably 10)...

I'm ready for battling, everybody!

Oh, I've caught every catchable Legendary legitimately, which tops catching all of them with AR/Pok?Sav any day of the week that ends in "y"...


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 13, 2008)

Alright, I'm on now.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hyde said:


> I'll fight you in doubles...Get ready to have your ass handed to you by a 14 year old (but judging by your spelling, grammar, and attitude, you're probably 10)...
> 
> I'm ready for battling, everybody!
> 
> Oh, I've caught every catchable Legendary legitimately, which tops catching all of them with AR/Pok?Sav any day of the week that ends in "y"...



I don't suppose you'd be interested trading an almost untouched Kyogre for Groudon would you?


----------



## Hyde (Jul 13, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> I don't suppose you'd be interested trading an almost untouched Kyogre for Groudon would you?



I don't know if I still have one...

My Legendaries are just trophies, so I won't be missing it...(But I hope they come up with a Fighting type Legend)


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 13, 2008)

That would be kick ass. Heres hopping they make one next gen.


----------



## delirium (Jul 13, 2008)

Technically.. Arceus can be.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 13, 2008)

This is true 

By the way, DF, are you coming?


----------



## Hyde (Jul 13, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> That would be kick ass. Heres hopping they make one next gen.



Ready for battle!

L50
Sleep Clause
Species Clause
No Ubers (OU is fair game)

Item clause is temporarily lifted, because two of my teammates have the same item...You can have two of ONE item, and nothing else...

EDIT:

It's a Double Battle, naturally...


----------



## delirium (Jul 13, 2008)

Anyone have Focus Punch TMs? Two preferably.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 13, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> This is true
> 
> By the way, DF, are you coming?



Good game, Flint! 

Who else wants to battle? Hurry, before my mom tells me to get out of the playroom...


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 13, 2008)

ya hold on im comming but ill take u guys on on 1 by one


----------



## Hyde (Jul 13, 2008)

dashing flames said:


> ya hold on im comming but ill take u guys on on 1 by one



What is your friend code? I want to hang your wanton ass on my wall as a trophy of knocking the shit out of yet another scrub...


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 13, 2008)

Whats your FC df?


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 13, 2008)

come on im already signed in on the bottom floor person 1 free single ready to battle


----------



## Hyde (Jul 13, 2008)

dashing flames said:


> come on im already signed in on the bottom floor person 1 free single ready to battle



Prancing Flamer, I'm hosting...

My rules are the same as above...Follow them or GTFO...


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 13, 2008)

2277 8317 0196 thats my code 

but were going by my rules free single and anything goes


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 13, 2008)

dashing flames said:


> 2277 8317 0196 thats my code
> 
> but were going by my rules free single and anything goes



You play by the rules of the person that hosts the battle for peeks sake .


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 13, 2008)

dashing flames said:


> 2277 8317 0196 thats my code
> 
> but were going by my rules free single and anything goes



You realize that the game will automatically adjust the levels of all pokemon in the other settings right? The only reason you want to free battle is most people finish training their pokes around level 50 to 60 and you've got a team of 6 level 100 ubers that are probably hacked anyways. That being the case no one will ever want to play with you here.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 13, 2008)

dashing flames said:


> 2277 8317 0196 thats my code
> 
> but were going by my rules free single and anything goes



No, we are not...We are fighting by standard rules, because in "anything goes," I could go to town on you with a full Uber team, Sleep and Sweep, which you would most definitely not enjoy...

I am still hosting, so whoever wants to battle, do it now...


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 13, 2008)

Good game. In case you where wondering my last two pokes where Breloom and Lucario.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hyde said:


> No, we are not...We are fighting by standard rules, because in "anything goes," I could go to town on you with a full Uber team, Sleep and Sweep, which you would most definitely not enjoy...
> 
> I am still hosting, so whoever wants to battle, do it now...



I'll do it, let me change my team up real quick.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 13, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> I'll do it, let me change my team up real quick.



Hold on, Prancer here is taking it up the ass...


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 13, 2008)

lol good one but that was because i needed to be on free single im no good on anything else and u guys have giving excelent battles


----------



## delirium (Jul 13, 2008)

lol you're better when your pokemon are at least 50 lvl's stronger?


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 13, 2008)

ya i know im nothing without my free battle thats wh yi only play it now come on ppl i want another fun battle with free


----------



## Hyde (Jul 13, 2008)

?<3 said:


> lol you're better when your pokemon are at least 50 lvl's stronger?



I don't think he could even win with a 50 level handicap...

All of his team has a Ghost/Dark weakness, and none of their movesets have been altered...My Ambipom took an Earth Power from Giratina with barely a bump or bruise to be seen, and his Ho-Oh lost 3/4 health from Fake Out...

I would say "good game," but you're unskilled and cocky...


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 13, 2008)

srry i wasnt using my good team and im letting them learn new moves but good game to u u and someone els was the best i have had in years


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 13, 2008)

His Gyrantia is probably better at physical attacks than specials. That said, its almost like he rare candied his Pokes.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 13, 2008)

dashing flames said:


> srry i wasnt using my good team and im letting them learn new moves but good game to u u and someone els was the best i have had in years



If that's the best you've had in years, I feel bad for the worst, because they suck...

Good game, Clint! Sorry I had to bust out Harold and Kumar (Electivire and Gengar), but I want to keep the rest of my team a secret...It's like a tootsie pop, except for instead of asking an owl, you're defeating my pairs (you've already seen three), and instead of a tootsie roll center, you're facing my tougher pairs...

I'm still open for battle!


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice, I had to bail out to get some Doctor Pepper. I'm back now though!


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 14, 2008)

id like to challenge one of u guys again and i made it harder we go bu my rules free single battle first person at the bottom ur in for a suprise my pokemon r now stronger i have 1 new addition to my team


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 14, 2008)

dashing flames said:


> id like to challenge one of u guys again and i made it harder we go bu my rules free single battle first person at the bottom ur in for a suprise my pokemon r now stronger i have 1 new addition to my team



Why do you want to go through the Free Single again?


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 14, 2008)

because its the only one im good at

y do u wanna battle me

c i got better

looks like i win this time


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 14, 2008)

dashing flames said:


> because its the only one im good at
> 
> y do u wanna battle me
> 
> ...



What do you mean good at?

You do know Level 100 Singles in the other room sets all of your levels to 100 right. So both players are pretty much even so you can see who is good, bad, or retarded.


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 14, 2008)

ya i know but i just beat strongarm


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 14, 2008)

You only won because of Celebii's broken ability to heal all its status effects everytime its recalled. Most of your team was shut down. My Alakazam took a Shadowball from your Celebi with only 101 hp left and survived it with 1 hp. And if Kazam hadn't already been paralyzed it would have taken down your Celebi too.


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 14, 2008)

ya but ur forgeting i had other pokemon too


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 14, 2008)

All of which where Paralyzed and weak enough to have been swept by Kazam


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 14, 2008)

ya but i upgraded there speed to make them move first


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 14, 2008)

dashing flames said:


> ya but i upgraded there speed to make them move first



Upgraded how? If by upgraded you mean hacked the stats to make them faster than its not even your victory, its your cheat devices.

If by upgraded you mean fed a lot of Carbos Vitamins, than my Alakazam would still be faster than your entire team minus perhaps Darkrai. Alakazm doesn't have much going for it, but it does have the higher base speed than all of the legendaries on your team.

I have news for you though, a well trained Weavile would be able to sweep your whole team, because every one of your Pokes has an weakness Weavile can easily exploit.


----------



## delirium (Jul 14, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> Upgraded how? If by upgraded you mean hacked the stats to make them faster than its not even your victory, its your cheat devices.
> 
> If by upgraded you mean fed a lot of Carbos Vitamins, than my Alakazam would still be faster than your entire team minus perhaps Darkrai. Alakazm doesn't have much going for it, but it does have the higher base speed than all of the legendaries on your team.
> 
> *I have news for you though, a well trained Weavile would be able to sweep your whole team, because every one of your Pokes has an weakness Weavile can easily exploit.*



Spot on. 

Well, minus Ho-oh. But I can wall him easy. (unless he didn't use ho-oh in that battle)

Anyway, I'll battle tomorrow. I think I've found the ways to fix the holes on my UU team and I've just bred them.


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 14, 2008)

umm strongsrm my celiby was holding quick claw

there are lurkers here


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 14, 2008)

Quickclaw is unreliable. Theres a reason why the Pokemon that holds quick claw in the wild is sandshrew.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 14, 2008)

dashing flames said:


> umm strongsrm my celiby was holding quick claw
> 
> there are lurkers here



Quick Claw, which only has a 1 in 8 chance of activating. While it was weak. 

I'd like to brutalize you again, and if you bring a team that is weak against Ghost and Dark again, I'm going to throttle you.

In HALF.

After a good night's sleep, I'm ready for battle! If I'm not here, I'm probably watching Hellboy II (but that's in a few hours)...


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 15, 2008)

sure it would be fun to battle u again but i dont really feel like it im training my new pokemon


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 15, 2008)

I got somebody's hacked Yanma! 

I put a level 1 Trapinch on GTS hoping for a Yanma and I got someone's hacked one. Everything about it is completely phony though. Like, it was capture on 228 with a master ball at level 55 and its shiny!

I haven't decided if I'm going to keep it or not. Maybe I'll breed it, since it is female and just keep it as a trophy.


----------



## delirium (Jul 15, 2008)

That's what's wrong with the GTS. You can't check on anything but its level and its gender. Other than that you're left guessing. What moveset does it have? What are its stats? Ability? Nature?


----------



## Hyde (Jul 15, 2008)

Does anybody want to battle?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 15, 2008)

?<3 said:


> That's what's wrong with the GTS. You can't check on anything but its level and its gender. Other than that you're left guessing. What moveset does it have? What are its stats? Ability? Nature?



level 55
Relaxed nature
HP: 139
Attack: 79
Defense: 62
Sp. Atk: 90
Sp. Def: 57
Speed: 100

So basically, it has pretty shitty stats for a Yanma too.  +Defense -Speed nature. the IV calculator on Serebii says that has each of its IVs listed as 5.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 15, 2008)

Batoh! any one?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sure, I'll battle, if my internet hasn't been acting up too badly today.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 15, 2008)

Give me a sec to add you. Do you need my code?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 15, 2008)

I think so


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 15, 2008)

0302 0136 4691 here you go. I'm on waiting. Standard rules.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sounds good to me. Level 50 single alright?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 15, 2008)

just join mine.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't see you.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 15, 2008)

go back in and try again.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm back in, I don't see you right now though. Are you sure you gave me the correct friend code?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 15, 2008)

Dang walls! Good game though


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 15, 2008)

Strategy son... 
Gyrados needs Taunt. Without it Skarmory sets up and whirlwinds it away.

Son, your Breloom NEEDS POISON HEAL.
It's so much better with Poison heal and poison orb.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 15, 2008)

Its a 3rd Gen Breloom, and unfortunately they don't have poison heal in 3rd gen. I'll have to do some breeding and train a new one to get it right.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah. Poison Heal is exclusive to Diamond and Pearl.


----------



## delirium (Jul 15, 2008)

Alright.. I think I've filled the holes in my team and now it's time for another test run.

Anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 15, 2008)

Go on, son...


----------



## Hyde (Jul 15, 2008)

?<3 said:


> Alright.. I think I've filled the holes in my team and now it's time for another test run.
> 
> Anyone wanna battle?



BATTLE.

What's your Friend Code?

Next is Skeets...

Level 50 all
Sleep clause
Item clause
Species clause
No Ubers
Doubles 6v6


----------



## delirium (Jul 15, 2008)

Alright Hyde, lemme battle skeets first.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 15, 2008)

You 2 can play I'll let my DS charge for now.

Why not level 100?  I never got why people would take 50 over 100....
And doubles? No thanks...


----------



## delirium (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh.. alright.

Well, if it's doubles lemme get a different team out. This one isn't fit for doubles. Well.. none of my pokemon are fit for doubles xD but I think I can work something out.

My FC is 4854 7901 9467


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 15, 2008)

haha i think my team's outdated XD... havent played this in a while 8(... maybe ill wait till platinum's released....

im really tempted though! haha


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 15, 2008)

Heh, I'm running the same 8 since last year.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 15, 2008)

haha really?

so how are these new contenders? xD


----------



## delirium (Jul 15, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> haha i think my team's outdated XD... havent played this in a while 8(... maybe ill wait till platinum's released....
> 
> im really tempted though! haha



You should test it against my new team and see if it is outdate.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 15, 2008)

lol, ill give it a  go then.

1 on 1, sleep clause. ill temporarily remove item clause i guess.

whats ur FC?

mine: 4811 3527 7623


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 15, 2008)

Del just let me know when you're ready so we can play.


----------



## delirium (Jul 15, 2008)

awesome.. what's your FC?

@skeets: alright, cool. Oh yeah.. you think you can get me a larvitar egg?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 15, 2008)

i edited my post. have a luk.
and what about urs?


----------



## delirium (Jul 15, 2008)

My FC is 4854 7901 9467


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 15, 2008)

That I can do I have a bunch with egg moves too.
Give me a sec and I'll go on. What kind of T-Tar you looking for? I have a few with varied egg moves.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 15, 2008)

lmao. ok i just pick a random set of pokemon of of my box, lets see how this goes XD

EDIT: im inside


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 15, 2008)

You guys are playing?  

Hyde lets play but not doubles though.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 15, 2008)

eugh... i cant believe i accidentally clicked protect x_D


EDIT: o dear... some1 disconnected >.>....... not a very good sport...


----------



## delirium (Jul 15, 2008)

Aw shit d/c 

That was my fault. My router restarted itself. That's your win.

@skeets: I'm probably not going to use T-tar. I just want it because it learns Earthquake, Stone Edge & Rock Slide naturally and is in the monster egg group. So I thought i'd use it as tm slave whenever I need one of those moves. So any ol' egg will do.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 15, 2008)

it was getting heated up....


----------



## delirium (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah... =/ We can always rematch sometime. 

I can't believe my persian got outrun though. That was a first. Does your Gengar have perfect speed IV's?

Skeets, wanna battle now?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 15, 2008)

Still want to battle Del? I can lend you my Cap Crunch if you just want it to breed.


----------



## delirium (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah for sure.. let's battle.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 15, 2008)

yeah lol, i was suprised that it did myself XD...

yep, it does have perfect IVs on speed ^^,


----------



## delirium (Jul 15, 2008)

Good battle. That was our longest one yet.

I knew I shouldn't have exploded on that Hippow >.<


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 15, 2008)

He he Hippo is too Godlike. Yeah that team is meant to wear you out for my 2 sweepers can sweep without any trouble. Purplerain can tank it up as well...

And you almost broke the sleep CLAUSE!


----------



## delirium (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah. I forgot I slept your Skarm. I hadn't seen it in so long. xD


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 15, 2008)

Is someone free to battle?... I must test some pokemon in real battles ...


----------



## delirium (Jul 15, 2008)

I'll       battle.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 15, 2008)

thanks!... my code is 0344 6445 9461

Doubles

the usual clauses

no legends


----------



## delirium (Jul 15, 2008)

My FC is 4854 7901 9467


----------



## delirium (Jul 15, 2008)

awww damn.. good battle.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 15, 2008)

lol perish song... i need to get rid of that XD...

and i couldn't test anything new besides the Feral and some team training with the lapras ...

Nice game... but you had to send that damn Abomination ?...


----------



## delirium (Jul 15, 2008)

haha barack obamasnow for prez.

I should have threw out lewis at the end istead of letting barack get stone edged.

were you testing out water absorb? we had the same idea. that's why I brought lapras and lanturn.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 15, 2008)

I've already fought with the water absorb team... it only has failed me once this saturday  (because Golduck got killed at sight... lol they know who to fear) and i was going to try some counter methods for that... but it seems your weavile hits harder than i thought >/ _ \>...

just thinking of my lapras and golduck fighting yours and lanturn makes me... DX... god... do not want...

Hey DD... I don't want to bother you with requests... so... can you tell me where i can find a good tutrial or tips to attempt the Sugimori drawing style?... like lines, coloring and sizes... all of that...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 15, 2008)

erm lol, i dunno tbh X_D i dont look for drawing tutorials on people's style x_D...


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 15, 2008)

im pretty good at battling too only i use legendaries and i do really good on free singles

but im creating a new team that doesnt use a single legendary


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 15, 2008)

8_D LGs doesnt really show how good u are X_D.... UUs maybe.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 15, 2008)

@DD: damn you talented people ...

UU are true beautiful  *pets his Persians*...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 15, 2008)

well a tip is if u look at his works, ull find a similarity X_D

he draws faces thesame... XD


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 15, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> well a tip is if u look at his works, ull find a similarity X_D
> 
> he draws faces thesame... XD



well.. I'm going to start using Photoshop soon and I wanted to know what tools and... things... would be better... since I don't have a clue of anything in that program lol...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 15, 2008)

you could browse DA for photoshop tutorial, theres loads....

anyway going off topic XD


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 15, 2008)

im gonna be ready to battle anyone soon


----------



## delirium (Jul 15, 2008)

Skeets can I get that Larvitar? Your wall team made me realize how soft my UU team hits. I already suspected but damn.


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 15, 2008)

hey del when im done creating my ultimate team u wanna fight me


----------



## delirium (Jul 15, 2008)

sure            .


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 15, 2008)

then be preapared cuz its gonna be a good battle


----------



## delirium (Jul 15, 2008)

I jsut went through a trade for Growlithe and a Focus Punch TM... and the person I traded for the Focus Punch attached it a Phione. What an awesome freaking trade. xD


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 15, 2008)

thats good for u but ive already made my ultimate team im just giving it protiens and stuff right now


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 15, 2008)

Skeets what team are you running now?

GGs today in ST btw. Jump in roundhouse walk up throw is the best combo in the game, lol.


----------



## Masaki (Jul 16, 2008)

Ah geez.  I'd challenge someone in this thread (not DF ) but I'd probably get my ass handed to me. 

Then again, I'm a very modest person.   And if anyone else instantly thought of breeding satkers when I said that then you are just as nerdy as me.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2008)

?<3 said:


> Skeets can I get that Larvitar? Your wall team made me realize how soft my UU team hits. I already suspected but damn.


Holler at me tomorrow (Wednesday) My nephew takes my DS every night so I wont get it until he comes back over here tomorrow morning.
I'll let you hold my Cap Crunch who's a CB Tyranitar, with good ivs. He'd be great as a parent especially since it'll pass all it's moves to a baby.

Do you still have me on MSN? Or you don't use it anymore? 



Duy Nguyen said:


> Skeets what team are you running now?
> 
> GGs today in ST btw. Jump in roundhouse walk up throw is the best combo in the game, lol.


I only have about 10 or so usable Pokemon so my options are pretty limited.
Right now I'm Walling fools.

Drapion @Leftovers
Impish HP DEF EVS
Knockoff
Whirlwind
Night Slash
Toxic Spikes

Skarmory = Standard Set

Hippo = Standard with Ice fang

Blissey = Boltbeam variant with T-Wave Softboiled. has a lot of S.Attack EVs

Tyrantar - Boah version with Dark pulse and Ice beam.

And last is Scarf Chomp.

It's a pretty weak and gimmicky team really, There's a few other pokes who would fit in better with the constant sandstorm going on.
But I'm way to fucking lazy to bother with breeding and training.

And play me OFFLINE SON!  Nah I really only play Guilty Gear for real...


----------



## Masaki (Jul 16, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Skarmory
> Blissey



       .


----------



## delirium (Jul 16, 2008)

Masaki said:


> Ah geez.  I'd challenge someone in this thread (not DF ) but I'd probably get my ass handed to me.
> 
> Then again, I'm a very modest person.   And if anyone else instantly thought of breeding satkers when I said that then you are just as nerdy as me.



I'll battle. 

Also.. I thought of sp attacking 

I finally got off my lazy ass today and went a caught Giratina and Heatran. The Heatran I caught ended up having Modest nature. I probably won't use it but that's still nice as hell.



Skeets said:


> Holler at me tomorrow (Wednesday) My nephew takes my DS every night so I wont get it until he comes back over here tomorrow morning.
> I'll let you hold my Cap Crunch who's a CB Tyranitar, with good ivs. He'd be great as a parent especially since it'll pass all it's moves to a baby.
> 
> Do you still have me on MSN? Or you don't use it anymore?



Alright, sounds good.

I don't really use MSN anymore. That last time I really used it was back when we did those MD Listening Parties. It was too hard to have MSN open and mod NF. I might start using it again though.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2008)

Stop scrubbing out to them. They're hardly cheap in D/P.
Not with the invention of Close combat and shit like Magnezone.


----------



## delirium (Jul 16, 2008)

I took a Bliss out today with my Persian.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2008)

That Blissey must of been real shitty... 
Or did you Hypnosis/ *insert fighting move here* all day?


----------



## delirium (Jul 16, 2008)

Nah I think it was pretty shitty. Fake Out + Silk Scarf + Technician = 75% HP GOOOOOOOONE'd 

Then I just finished it off with Bite.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2008)

75% off from Fake out? LOL! Wow.


----------



## Masaki (Jul 16, 2008)

?<3 said:


> I'll battle.
> 
> Also.. I thought of sp attacking
> 
> I finally got off my lazy ass today and went a caught Giratina and Heatran. The Heatran I caught ended up having Modest nature. I probably won't use it but that's still nice as hell.



Okay.  Just bare in mind that my connection can sometimes d/c without warning.

I have a modest articuno.

I also have a Suicune with 0 IVs in everything except HP. 

Edit: Del, FC?


----------



## delirium (Jul 16, 2008)

Cool.

My FC is 4854 7901 9467

Also.. lol at suicune.


----------



## Masaki (Jul 16, 2008)

?<3 said:


> Cool.
> 
> My FC is 4854 7901 9467
> 
> Also.. lol at suicune.



Mine's in the sig if you didn't look yet.

I've got multiple trade requests because it's so rare.


----------



## Masaki (Jul 16, 2008)

Del, you were being a true man and stuck with your UU while I was a pansy with my OU (I think Magmortar's a BL though) pokemon.


----------



## delirium (Jul 16, 2008)

good battle.


----------



## delirium (Jul 16, 2008)

lol to be honest.. i don't even have a real OU team. I just like UU pokemon a lot more so I don't really think of it that way.


----------



## Masaki (Jul 16, 2008)

?<3 said:


> lol to be honest.. i don't even have a real OU team. I just like UU a lot more so I don't really think of it that way.



Well, a _lot_ of my Pokemon were trained before I ever checked the rankings.

Really, I was most surprised to find it wasn't entirely OU.


----------



## delirium (Jul 16, 2008)

Plus.. it's also nice beating teams who carry full OU with a UU team. 

Wanna go another round with another set of pokemon? Or even the same? I'll try my hand at OU


----------



## Masaki (Jul 16, 2008)

?<3 said:


> Plus.. it's also nice beating teams who carry full OU with a UU team.
> 
> Wanna go another round with another set of pokemon? Or even the same? I'll try my hand at OU



Sure, but I think I might swap in a few...

Edit: Need to get a TM...


----------



## delirium (Jul 16, 2008)

Alright I'mma try and OU team out since it's been ages.


----------



## Masaki (Jul 16, 2008)

?<3 said:


> Alright I'mma try and OU team out since it's been ages.



And I'll try to see if I can use a few UU...


----------



## Masaki (Jul 16, 2008)

IT ALWAYS WAITS FOR THE FUCKIN CLIFFHANGERS BEFORE DISCONNECTING.

BLOODY HELL.


----------



## delirium (Jul 16, 2008)

ahhh d/c


----------



## delirium (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice Dunsparce though. I have one too with a different moveset.


----------



## Masaki (Jul 16, 2008)

?<3 said:


> Nice Dunsparce though. I have one too with a different moveset.



Yeah, but sadly I don't think its really cut out for the OU environment.

And really, that Quick Claw it has is pure filler...


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 16, 2008)

my pokemon r ok they just rnt lvl 100 yet and im testing em out against the elite four


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2008)

dashing flames said:


> my pokemon r ok they just rnt lvl 100 yet and im testing em out against the elite four


They don't have to be level 100 for wi-fi battling. In Wi-fi they get auto leveled to 50 or 100. All you need to do is EV train your Pokemon and give them your desired moveset, then you're good to go.

Also Testing your pokemon in the Elite Four isn't very efficient. Not only do you know the pokemon you'll be facing, but you know their attacks as well. Plus the levels vary. If you want to test pokemon in-game, go to the battle tower.
Though the only real efficient way to test pokemon is with battling real people.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 16, 2008)

Skeets said:


> You guys are playing?
> 
> Hyde lets play but not doubles though.



But I love teamwork...

EDIT:

My apologies for walking out on the people that wanted to battle me...I had to attend two Tae-Kwon-Do classes, and near the end of the second class I ruptured a blood vessel in the back of my head, so I had to wait at the Eeyore until 3:00am to get an Mr. I...

I'm battle now, though...


----------



## Masaki (Jul 16, 2008)

I seriously have such a long list of Pokemon I want to breed and train...


----------



## Hyde (Jul 16, 2008)

Masaki said:


> I seriously have such a long list of Pokemon I want to breed and train...



Do you want to battle?


----------



## Masaki (Jul 16, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Do you want to battle?



Sure.  Just don't expect a lot.

Then again, I'm more modest than a standard Alakazam.

...

*tomato*


----------



## Hyde (Jul 16, 2008)

Masaki said:


> Sure.  Just don't expect a lot.
> 
> Then again, I'm more modest than a standard Alakazam.
> 
> ...



Alright, I'm hosting...


----------



## Masaki (Jul 16, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Alright, I'm hosting...



Ah geez, doubles...

Not sure if I'm ready for that...


----------



## Masaki (Jul 16, 2008)

Lemme change up my team a bit.


----------



## Shiron (Jul 16, 2008)

Anyone here got a spare TM 59 (Dragon Pulse)? I'm working on putting a team together and need one for it.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 16, 2008)

GODDAMN THAT TRICK ROOM LASTED FOR FUCKING WHAT? THE ENTIRE BATTLE!!?

FFFFFFFFFFFFFF

UUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!


----------



## Masaki (Jul 16, 2008)

Hyde said:


> GODDAMN THAT TRICK ROOM LASTED FOR FUCKING WHAT? THE ENTIRE BATTLE!!?
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> UUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!



I know.  I was seriously thinking it was going to end so much sooner than it did.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 16, 2008)

Masaki said:


> I know.  I was seriously thinking it was going to end so much sooner than it did.



That's it, I'm bringing out my slow team...


----------



## Masaki (Jul 16, 2008)

Hyde said:


> That's it, I'm bringing out my slow team...



Oh?

I was just about to go and breed Swinubs.

Edit: But back in if you want...


----------



## Hyde (Jul 16, 2008)

Masaki said:


> Oh?
> 
> I was just about to go and breed Swinubs.



No. You are not.

I will use Trick Room against you.

Get your ass on Wi-Fi.


----------



## Masaki (Jul 16, 2008)

Hyde said:


> No. You are not.
> 
> I will use Trick Room against you.
> 
> Get your ass on Wi-Fi.



I'm not seeing any slow Pokemon here.


----------



## Masaki (Jul 16, 2008)

What a similar team to your fast team.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 16, 2008)

Masaki said:


> I'm not seeing any slow Pokemon here.



I lied. 

Victory isn't just in the battle, you know...Knowing that if you thought I was going to send in a slower team than yours, you would change it to a faster one, I kept my team the same, manipulating your all-too-readable mind...Even if you had kept the same team without starting with Trick Room, in anticipation of an even slower team, I still would've one, since I was still faster, stronger...

Reading your team choice, reading your movesets, your in-battle decisions, your switch-outs, and the like was Hop On Pop material...


----------



## Masaki (Jul 16, 2008)

Hyde said:


> I lied.
> 
> Victory isn't just in the battle, you know...Knowing that if you thought I was going to send in a slower team than yours, you would change it to a faster one, I kept my team the same, manipulating your all-too-readable mind...Even if you had kept the same team without starting with Trick Room, in anticipation of an even slower team, I still would've one, since I was still faster, stronger...
> 
> Reading your team choice, reading your movesets, your in-battle decisions, your switch-outs, and the like was Hop On Pop material...



The only credit I'll give you was my choice of switches.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 16, 2008)

Masaki said:


> The only credit I'll give you was my choice of switches.



Don't get butthurt, I only outsmarted you...It's nothing to feel  about...


----------



## Masaki (Jul 16, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Don't get butthurt, I only outsmarted you...It's nothing to feel  about...



Really, it sounds to me like you were the one butthurt over my first two wins.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 16, 2008)

Masaki said:


> Really, it sounds to me like you were the one butthurt over my first two wins.



Mindgames, baby, mindgames...Would the matador jump the bull if it was contemplating his every evasion? Why do you think the cape is red? To keep the bull angry, thus preventing it from rational thought...

Figuratively, of course...


----------



## delirium (Jul 16, 2008)

Masaki said:


> I seriously have such a long list of Pokemon I want to breed and train...



I just went back to breeding


----------



## Hyde (Jul 16, 2008)

?<3 said:


> I just went back to breeding



Battle?


----------



## delirium (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah sure. Doubles or singles?


----------



## Hyde (Jul 16, 2008)

?<3 said:


> Yeah sure. Doubles or singles?



Doubles, I'm hosting...


----------



## delirium (Jul 16, 2008)

My FC is 4854 7901 9467


----------



## delirium (Jul 16, 2008)

good match


----------



## Hyde (Jul 16, 2008)

?<3 said:


> good match



Good game...

Why did I screw up your all-Ice team so terribly? Why didn't I bring in any of Hyde's Pok?mon?


----------



## delirium (Jul 16, 2008)

lol that wasn't my all ice team. that was a makeshift on the spot hey let's try put something together for doubles team.

But if my makeshift team bringing you down to your last two pokemon is "screwing my team terribly" then okay.


----------



## Masaki (Jul 16, 2008)

?<3 said:


> I just went back to breeding



It turns out I had a good enough Swinub lying around. 

Who should I mass breed now...


----------



## delirium (Jul 16, 2008)

What kind of mamo are you going to use?


----------



## Masaki (Jul 16, 2008)

?<3 said:


> What kind of mamo are you going to use?



Good question, actually.

I'm not big on using Choice items (barring a Choice Scarf Typhlosion that I may or may not get around to), and I can't go for a mixer with an adamant nature...


----------



## Hyde (Jul 16, 2008)

?<3 said:


> lol that wasn't my all ice team. that was a makeshift on the spot hey let's try put something together for doubles team.
> 
> But if my makeshift team bringing you down to your last two pokemon is "screwing my team terribly" then okay.



Wait, a doubles multi-battle team (co-op), or a doubles battle team (vs)?

I hit your Pok?s harder than they hit mine, considering that all but one were dispose-after-use sweepers, which took you too long to take down...So, yes...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 16, 2008)

oO hyde, u sure do seem awfully boastful....


----------



## Masaki (Jul 16, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oO hyde, u sure do seem awfully boastful....



Doesn't    he?


----------



## delirium (Jul 16, 2008)

lol the pokemon i brought weren't bred to hit hard. half were annoyers while the other half were tanks. the only one who hits hard was weavile. that's like praising a track runner for being fast.

think about that for a second. you had power _and_ speed and yet I still made a match of it (without trying mind you. only once did I make any sort of strategic switch). you'd think someone who doesn't breed for nor battle doubles wouldn't be a match for someone who takes so much pride in their abilities in doubles.

But alright dude.. you're the master.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 16, 2008)

hmmm ive been wondering lol, cos it seems like a lot of people beat him but hes so cocky that he just degrades everyone and think hes so much better cos he just about managed to scrape a win XDDDDD...

must have a lack of incouragement growing up so he gives himself some kukuku.... peace.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oO hyde, u sure do seem awfully boastful....


He's been dodging me!

Anyone wanna play?
And Del let me know when you want the Tyranitar.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 16, 2008)

lol skeets, i bet hes no where near our level XD


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 16, 2008)

Skeets, lets throw down. 

Edit - Got to shower, so its battling in 10 mins good.

Or do you want to battle DD?


----------



## delirium (Jul 16, 2008)

Can I got it now? I'm in breeding mode.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 16, 2008)

i cant right now im afraid, im sorting out a lot of stuff with my university D8/


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2008)

O.k see you there. Just give me whatever.

RYO just post again, and we'll play


----------



## delirium (Jul 16, 2008)

awesome. you can hold my wobba which I use to own up the battle tower sometimes. xD


----------



## Hyde (Jul 16, 2008)

?<3 said:


> lol the pokemon i brought weren't bred to hit hard. half were annoyers while the other half were tanks. the only one who hits hard was weavile. that's like praising a track runner for being fast.
> 
> think about that for a second. you had power _and_ speed and yet I still made a match of it (without trying mind you. only once did I make any sort of strategic switch). you'd think someone who doesn't breed for nor battle doubles wouldn't be a match for someone who takes so much pride in their abilities in doubles.
> 
> But alright dude.. you're the master.



If I wasn't such a braggart, people would have less insentive to beat me...I'm sure people like Skeets can lay a smackdown on me, and I admit losing the first two battles with Masashi due to a half-baked strategy and not anticipating the first Trick Room...

Do keep in mind, however, that as much as I can be gentlemanly and courteous, I can be just as wanton and hot-headed...Of course, my rage sessions are usually short-lived, and any ill will coming from any amount of losses is usually forgotten after a single victory...

Skeets, I'm sorry I kept you waiting...I had to go to the Eeyore until 3 in the morning because of a ruptured something-or-other someplace on or around my head...What's your FC?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2008)

Singles or doubles? I might actually try and play doubles. Though I seriously doubt I'd do any good. 

Here you go Hyde. 0302 0136 4691


----------



## Hyde (Jul 16, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Singles or doubles? I might actually try and play doubles. Though I seriously doubt I'd do any good.
> 
> Here you go Hyde. 0302 0136 4691



Don't underestimate yourself, I'm sure you'll do fine...I personally don't have any "real" doubles strategy, it's mostly Pok?mon pairing...

I'm hosting...


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2008)

So doubles?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 16, 2008)

Finished Showering, want to battle Hyde before me Skeets?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm battling right now. I'll battle you after I'm done with Hyde.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 16, 2008)

hey maru, im free for a bit, i dont mind battling

FC: 4811 3527 7623


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok, whats your FC?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 16, 2008)

i edited my post, check againg...

btw, im just randomly picking from my box XD so dont expect much XD

edit: ok, the irony of that happening XD both bronzongs


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 16, 2008)

I know.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2008)

Good game, Hyde. Doubles is so gay. My Chomp was useless cause of how doubles changes the properties of my moves.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 16, 2008)

Skeets, why did every Pokémon on your team have Leftovers? Alongside Sandstorm + fully immune team, Spikes/PSpikes/SRock, etc., this wasn't a very fulfilling battle...Heck, why don't I just Spore everybody + DDance + Baton Pass everybody with 5 sweepers, all holding Life Orb?


----------



## Masaki (Jul 16, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Skeets, why did every Pokémon on your team have Leftovers? Alongside Sandstorm + fully immune team, Spikes/PSpikes/SRock, etc., this wasn't a very fulfilling battle...Heck, why don't I just Spore everybody + DDance + Baton Pass everybody with 5 sweepers, all holding Life Orb?



For once I gotta agree.

Not with the sandstorm part, but the entire team with leftovers.

Edit: I know this isn't the point, but if you want to baton pass DDance, you need a Smeargle.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 16, 2008)

D8 sleep clause? @_@


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2008)

LOL! you guys are scrubs to the max. 

You're gonna bitch about Leftovers now? Please. The item is not over powered in the least. You should of mentioned that you wanted Item clause, which you didn't so don't bitch.

And please it's your own fault you got owned up by Stealth rock/Spikes/ Toxic Spikes. 

Step your shit up and stop scrubbing out so hard. 

You can't compare Leftovers with Spore. Please get that shit out of here.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't use Sleep Clause in battles.

Bronzong is faster than Hippowdon. 0_o


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 16, 2008)

u shudve told me @_@ thats y i let my bronzong die X_D...

anyway... i dunno what im doing on this battle lol...


----------



## Hyde (Jul 16, 2008)

Masaki said:


> For once I gotta agree.
> 
> Not with the sandstorm part, but the entire team with leftovers.
> 
> Edit: I know this isn't the point, but if you want to baton pass DDance, you need a Smeargle.



That's what I'm talking about...This one guy had a 

Smeargle@Focus Sash
-Spore
-Dragon Dance
-Baton Pass
-Protect

He Spored my entire team, got in 6 DDs, Baton Passed to Metagross, sweep...I nearly threw my DS across the room, but I punched a baby instead...


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 16, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> u shudve told me @_@ thats y i let my bronzong die X_D...
> 
> anyway... i dunno what im doing on this battle lol...



Me too, I looked like a fool Gyro balling Bronzong. >.>



> He Spored my entire team, got in 6 DDs, Baton Passed to Metagross, sweep...I nearly threw my DS across the room, but I punched a baby instead...



Ouch.......


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 16, 2008)

lmao, i dont have any comment on this battle... i dunno what im doing XD


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2008)

Son, you can't compare that to a team full of Leftovers.
That's why there's Sleep Clause.
If you know there's no sleep clause, pack a rest talker in your team.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 16, 2008)

Skeets said:


> *LOL!* you guys are *scrubs to the max.*
> 
> You're gonna *bitch* about Leftovers now? Please. The item is not over powered in the least. You *should of* mentioned that you wanted Item clause, which you didn't so don't *bitch.*
> 
> ...



Oh, so snappy! No, Leftovers isn't broken, but it was YOU that explained to me that Items Clause was standard...Your annoyers didn't annoy me that much, but the battle results were completely shifted because of Full Leftovers...

And honestly, I am nauseated by your elitist, "Stop bitching and step it up, you worthless puny scrub" point of view...I am not saying that OU is cheap, I'm not saying your team is cheap, I'm saying that Full Leftovers breaks a standard that you spelled out for me, and I am dissapointed that I didn't get to break it...

Bold is where I felt like stabbing a kitten...


----------



## delirium (Jul 16, 2008)

lol spikes. that's why you gotta carry a spinner.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 16, 2008)

@muru: lmao, i seriosuly loled with ceronte XD


----------



## Hyde (Jul 16, 2008)

?<3 said:


> lol spikes. that's why you gotta carry a spinner.



Spikes don't bother my team, much, so I rarely pack Spinners...


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 16, 2008)

Good Game DD, god that was a long battle. >.>


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 16, 2008)

ahahah good game XD

i know, it was agonising on my side lmao XDDDD


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 16, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Oh, so snappy! No, Leftovers isn't broken, but it was YOU that explained to me that Items Clause was standard...Your annoyers didn't annoy me that much, but the battle results were completely shifted because of Full Leftovers...
> 
> And honestly, I am nauseated by your elitist, "Stop bitching and step it up, you worthless puny scrub" point of view...I am not saying that OU is cheap, I'm not saying your team is cheap, I'm saying that Full Leftovers breaks a standard that you spelled out for me, and I am dissapointed that I didn't get to break it...
> 
> Bold is where I felt like stabbing a kitten...



Item Clause is part of the standard rules, you are correct on that HOWEVER, unless Skeets stated that Item Clause will be used in battle, he did nothing wrong.

Bah, you out for revenge Hyde?

LV.100 Doubles, duplicate items allowed.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Oh, so snappy! No, Leftovers isn't broken, but it was YOU that explained to me that Items Clause was standard...Your annoyers didn't annoy me that much, but the battle results were completely shifted because of Full Leftovers...
> 
> And honestly, I am nauseated by your elitist, "Stop bitching and step it up, you worthless puny scrub" point of view...I am not saying that OU is cheap, I'm not saying your team is cheap, I'm saying that Full Leftovers breaks a standard that you spelled out for me, and I am dissapointed that I didn't get to break it...
> 
> Bold is where I felt like stabbing a kitten...


Item clause is NOT in the Standard rules. When the fuck did I say that?
Standard rules are
1 vs 1 or 2 vs 2
Level 100
Sleep Cause
No evasion moves or OHKO moves
No ubers.
Then the rest are put on by the people who are playing against each other. 
Items clause is on in different sites, not sure about this one.

I'm calling you a scrub cause you are. Instead of learning from our battle you bitch about my strategy.

I'll play Hyde again, and he can choose whatever rules set he wants.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 16, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> Good Game DD, god that was a long battle. >.>



Would you care for a battle?

And for the sake of preventing a miscommunication:
Lv 50 (HP goes down faster)
Doubles 6v6
Sleep Clause
Item Clause
Species Clause
No Ubers (going by Smogon's list)
No Hax Items (I was told this is also standard)


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 16, 2008)

Okay, let me go fetch my other team.


----------



## delirium (Jul 16, 2008)

Skeets is right. Item Clause _isn't_ standard. The only type of item clause that is standard is the Hax Item clause (no using stuff like Scope Lens, Bright Powder, Quick Claw etc.). Species Clause is also standard though.


----------



## Masaki (Jul 16, 2008)

Skeets said:


> LOL! you guys are scrubs to the max.
> 
> You're gonna bitch about Leftovers now? Please. The item is not over powered in the least. You should of mentioned that you wanted Item clause, which you didn't so don't bitch.
> 
> ...



Eh, to be honest it's usually expected you're playing standard unless stated otherwise.



Hyde said:


> That's what I'm talking about...This one guy had a
> 
> Smeargle@Focus Sash
> -Spore
> ...



Oh wow.

Harsh.  Though I'm sure someone on your team could've done something to that?  Ambipom and Lucario come to mind.



Marufuji Ryo said:


> Me too, I looked like a fool Gyro balling Bronzong. >.>



I once faced someone who accidentally Rollout'd my Bronzong on the first turn.  It didn't break even with my leftovers til the third turn.



?<3 said:


> lol spikes. that's why you gotta carry a spinner.



I need to get myself a spinner. >.>



Skeets said:


> Item clause is NOT in the Standard rules. When the fuck did I say that?
> Standard rules are
> 1 vs 1 or 2 vs 2
> Level 100
> ...



I'm pretty sure Item Clause is standard too?

Edit: Guess not


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh right, that shit is obvious though...:XD


----------



## Hyde (Jul 16, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Item clause is NOT in the Standard rules. When the fuck did I say that?
> Standard rules are
> 1 vs 1 or 2 vs 2
> Level 100
> ...



So a scrub took you down to your last two Pok?mon? I would wait until 6-0 to fuck'splode on somebody...

And I've learned plenty from our battle:
-Expect Sandstorm or Hail on the first turn
-Spike-esque moves are very popular, try to fit a Spinner in
-When in doubt, don't switch out
-Wish carries on after Whirlwind (I don't use her much)
-Don't always prepare for a diverse team
-Don't let Gengar hold anything but Wide Lens, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
-Breed for better IVs or GTFO


----------



## Masaki (Jul 16, 2008)

I really always thought Item Clause was standard, myself.

Though that could just be me being annoyed at watching the leftover recovery animation.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 16, 2008)

@Hyde: dude, just stfu and learn from it! its not that hard to counter. jesus.

this reminds me of the day i popularised my breloom here ><...


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 16, 2008)

Good Game Hyde.

Wanna battle now Skeets.


----------



## delirium (Jul 16, 2008)

> Though that could just be me being annoyed at watching the leftover recovery animation.



leftovers + burn/poison + Hail/Rain/Sand Storm/Sun...?

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

That's actually why it's a non standard clause though. There's that and no hail/sand stream clause just because the animation takes so fucking long so some people don't even want sit through that


----------



## Hyde (Jul 16, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> @Hyde: dude, just stfu and learn from it! its not that hard to counter. jesus.
> 
> this reminds me of the day i popularised my breloom here ><...



Can you read? I learned 7 things from it, as posted above...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 16, 2008)

no what u posted above are things that made u a retard.

u should know by now that not everyone plays with 1 set of pokemons. there are expert trainers here who varies in teams.

its been done ever since this thread was created. your just late. so ignorance is not bliss.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 16, 2008)

?<3 said:


> leftovers + burn/poison + Hail/Rain/Sand Storm/Sun...?
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK
> 
> That's actually why it's a non standard clause though. There's that and no hail/sand stream clause just because the animation takes so fucking long so some people don't even want sit through that



I know...

In Platinum, they better just show everything without the damned text...Do I REALLY need to know that my Infernape is poisoned during a sandstorm while 3 Pok?s Leftover?


----------



## Hyde (Jul 16, 2008)

?<3 said:


> leftovers + burn/poison + Hail/Rain/Sand Storm/Sun...?
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK
> 
> That's actually why it's a non standard clause though. There's that and no hail/sand stream clause just because the animation takes so fucking long so some people don't even want sit through that



I know...

In Platinum, they better just show everything without the damned text...Do I REALLY need to know that my Infernape is poisoned during a sandstorm while 3 Pok?s Leftover?


----------



## Masaki (Jul 16, 2008)

?<3 said:


> leftovers + burn/poison + Hail/Rain/Sand Storm/Sun...?
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK
> 
> That's actually why it's a non standard clause though. There's that and no hail/sand stream clause just because the animation takes so fucking long so some people don't even want sit through that



Honestly, while all of those take forever, I just find leftovers to take the longest of everything, unless it's a burnt Blissey or something.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 16, 2008)

I've been lurking here for a while now, and was thinking of battling people. The thing is I don't nessarily IV breed...I only breed for proper nature(s) then EV train. So I'd probably get my ass handed to me.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 16, 2008)

Me with the help of others made guides that might help you.

Vyse
Vyse


----------



## delirium (Jul 16, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I've been lurking here for a while now, and was thinking of battling people. The thing is I don't nessarily IV breed...I only breed for proper nature(s) then EV train. So I'd probably get my ass handed to me.



I do the same (still crying over outpaced persian ;_ so you can battle me if that makes you feel better. xD


----------



## Masurao (Jul 16, 2008)

?<3 said:


> I do the same (still crying over outpaced persian ;_ so you can battle me if that makes you feel better. xD



Haha....my wi-fi usb is broken so I can't. Right now I'm breeding for some egg moves anyway.

@Ryo...Thanks.


----------



## delirium (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm breeding right now too... and I can't for the life of me get a Tauros with intimidate.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2008)

Ryo post up the rules you want to use. I don't want to Make anymore people angry...LOL!


----------



## Hyde (Jul 16, 2008)

Masaki said:


> Honestly, while all of those take forever, I just find leftovers to take the longest of everything, unless it's a burnt Blissey or something.



The other day, during a 2v2 L100 match, all 4 Pok?s were burned, 2 were confused, it was hailing, 3 had Leftovers, and nobody was doing anything decisive...

They should use a seperate screen for the announcements, while all the HP loss/gain happens at the same time...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 16, 2008)

Skeets said:
			
		

> Ryo post up the rules you want to use. I don't want to Make anymore people angry...LOL!


lol theyll get used to it XD....


----------



## Masurao (Jul 16, 2008)

?<3 said:


> I'm breeding right now too... and I can't for the life of me get a Tauros with intimidate.



Same with my Milotic. It is taking forever to get hypnosis on it lol.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 16, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Ryo post up the rules you want to use. I don't want to Make anymore people angry...LOL!



Whoah, bipolar, much?

I can't complain, I went from bragging to RAGE to bragging to quiet to polite to apologetic and back to bragging, all on one page...

Speaking of which, where's Duy? I would like him to critique my team...


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2008)

Hyde said:


> So a scrub took you down to your last two Pokémon? I would wait until 6-0 to fuck'splode on somebody...


That's the point of the team. You ain't learn shit.
I was walling you while the poison, the rocks, spikes and sandstorm killed you.
And then what happened? You got owned up by a bullet punching Metagross.

I called you a scrub because instead of acknowledging your loss, you came attacking my strategy and calling it as cheap as Sporing whole teams...WTF?

Why do you need Duy to tell you your team is ass? LOL! 
Again play me again, or stfu.

Calamity it shouldn't take long to get Hypnosis on it, you're breeding it wrong.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 16, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol theyll get used to it XD....



Double D, care for a battle? Same rules as above...


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 16, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Ryo post up the rules you want to use. I don't want to Make anymore people angry...LOL!



Lv.100 singles, thats about it. >.>


----------



## delirium (Jul 16, 2008)

it is cheap you cheapity cheapy cheap face!


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 16, 2008)

Del, wanna battle next?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> Lv.100 singles, thats about it. >.>


O.k I'll post some.
Singles 
level 100
Species clause
Evasion moves . OHKO moves banned.
Sleep clause.



?<3 said:


> it is cheap you cheapity cheapy cheap face!


Yeah, Sandstorm is so cheap...


----------



## delirium (Jul 16, 2008)

@ Maru: For sure.



Skeets said:


> Yeah, Sandstorm is so cheap...



The next time we battle I'm bringing 6 dittos bitch.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 16, 2008)

Skeets said:


> O.k I'll post some.
> Singles
> level 100
> Species clause
> ...



We go by your rules.

With Evasion Clause does that mean I can't use Garchomp and a pokemon with sandstream on the same team?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2008)

@Del I'll bring my 6, what's really good? 

Yo, next battle lets play with voice chat and put something nice on the computer!


@RYO Evasion clause means you can't use Double team, moves like that. Sand veil is O.K.


----------



## delirium (Jul 16, 2008)

nah.. evasion clause means you can't use double team. snow cloak and sand veil is fair game though.

--

Dude.. I'm always playing something nice. Like.. the last few battles I've been rocking to some Madlib on some Jazzy stuff. xD


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 16, 2008)

> @RYO Evasion clause means you can't use Double team, moves like that. Sand veil is O.K.



Edit - I see, well can't be assed to change my team back so I will use what I got now. >.>

The best I got is Deceitful Wings from some RPG game and its kind late here.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2008)

Del, I'll put some Yesterday's new Quintet on, when we battle...

And LOL, Ryo you're Silent Storm? LOL! I had no idea.
You were gonna cheap me out with Double team?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 16, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Double D, care for a battle? Same rules as above...



i dont mind, what exactly are the rules, i havnt been reading everyones posts.

actually im up for a double battle, i wanna try it lol since i rarely play doubles...


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 16, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Del, I'll put some Yesterday's new Quintet on, when we battle...
> 
> And LOL, Ryo you're Silent Storm? LOL! I had no idea.
> You were gonna cheap me out with Double team?



I would never do such a heinous thing.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2008)

Ryo, turn off the game. It's haxing you so hard.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 16, 2008)

That bloody blissey again. >.>


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2008)

5th time's a charm? LOL


----------



## Masaki (Jul 16, 2008)

?<3 said:


> it is cheap you cheapity cheapy cheap face!



I'm willing to bet a good sum of money that T-chan had some say in the making of this post.



Marufuji Ryo said:


> That bloody blissey again. >.>



Hate Blissey. >.>


----------



## Hyde (Jul 16, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Yeah, Sandstorm is so cheap...



Are you being sarcastic? The sad smiley is throwing me off...

@DD-

Doubles 6v6
Item/Species/Sleep/Hax/Evasion/OHKO clause
L50
Voice Chat (my grandpa mumbling in Spanish, with Jazz/Comedy in the background)
No Ubers (by Smogon's standards)

I'm hosting...

EDIT: What's your FC?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 16, 2008)

ok, ill be inside... hmm i dunno what the hell im using XD hope it works XD

EDIT: is that ur friend code on ur sig?


----------



## Hyde (Jul 16, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ok, ill be inside... hmm i dunno what the hell im using XD hope it works XD



ERROR

INSERT FRIEND CODE

0 CREDIT(S) REMAINING


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 16, 2008)

FC: 4811 3527 7623

btw, my mic's broken, so u might aswell turn the mic off.


----------



## delirium (Jul 16, 2008)

Masaki said:


> I'm willing to bet a good sum of money that T-chan had some say in the making of this post.



She's rubbing off on me. 


Or is it ?

What up skeets? Where you at? I could be breeding my ultimate team of Dittos right now.

*ED!*t:

Well.. while I wait.. anyone wanna roulette battle?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 16, 2008)

hyde, are u online yet???


----------



## Masurao (Jul 16, 2008)

Got hypnosis on Milotic....now all I want for now, is the Johto staters.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 16, 2008)

?<3 said:


> She's rubbing off on me.
> 
> 
> Or is it ?
> ...



Roulette?

PBR, anyone?


----------



## Masaki (Jul 16, 2008)

?<3 said:


> She's rubbing off on me.
> 
> 
> Or is it ?
> ...



Does she talk like that irl?

I'll stack my team with Metapods and take all of your's.

It's foolproof.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 16, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Got hypnosis on Milotic....now all I want for now, is the Johto staters.



I can help with that. I wont be able to tonight though. Too much to do with previewing Batman tonight.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 16, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> I can help with that. I wont be able to tonight though. Too much to do with previewing Batman tonight.



That's alright...I need to buy a new Wifi USB anyway, because my current one is broken.


----------



## delirium (Jul 16, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Roulette?
> 
> PBR, anyone?



Never played PBR. Looks kinda cool though with all the stuff in 3D.



Masaki said:


> Does she talk like that irl?
> 
> I'll stack my team with Metapods and take all of your's.
> 
> It's foolproof.



Metapod I choose you!

Ditto I choose you!

Metapod, use harden!

Ditto Transform!

Ditto use Harden!

Metapod use harden!

Ditto use...

d/c 

--

Actually, she does kinda talk like that sometimes when she's not serious. xD


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2008)

Good game, Ryo. You did a little research before our match. 
CHEATER!!!!!!!! 


LOL nah..XD


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 16, 2008)

Good game Skeet. 

Mesprit (Valor) served me well.

My last pokemon was Togekiss, so if Mesprit died, Garchomp along with SR would have teared him apart.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2008)

Son, all your Pokes were immune to my Spikes!


----------



## delirium (Jul 16, 2008)

we battling maru?



> Son, all your Pokes were immune to my Spikes!



lol Team Lifted. We stay high nyuckah.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 16, 2008)

oh snap... my shedinja doesnt have the right moves! 8(


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 16, 2008)

> we battling maru?



Okay, whats your FC?

Gotta be quick, cause my bro might turn off my router.


----------



## delirium (Jul 16, 2008)

4854 7901 9467


----------



## Masaki (Jul 16, 2008)

?<3 said:


> Metapod I choose you!
> 
> Ditto I choose you!
> 
> ...



Wouldn't it be transform then harden 5 times then struggle?

Oh god, I have to see that.  I want to go to AX one of these days.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 16, 2008)

lol good game, if only my shedinja had the right moves, u wouldve ran for u money xD


----------



## Hyde (Jul 16, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol good game, if only my shedinja had the right moves, u wouldve ran for u money xD



SHADOW SNEAK DOESN'T WORK ON NORMAL TYPES! 

But you forgot about Missy's Hidden Power...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 16, 2008)

lol i ddnt use shadow sneak on any normal type  as i recall it owned ur gengar lol.

as i said, my shedinja didnt have the right set, its newly EVed and i forgot to give it a set before putting it in the PC.

whos missy?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 16, 2008)

Good Game Del, Lucario nearly finished you. @_@ (Valor saves the day again)

I need to sleep now. @_@


----------



## delirium (Jul 16, 2008)

damn.. swept by lucario.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2008)

How'd that happen? lol damn. Del lets play. 
What will you put on, while we play? I' wouldn't mind some jazz


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 16, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> That's alright...I need to buy a new Wifi USB anyway, because my current one is broken.



Unfortunately you can't buy a new Wifi USB adapter from Nintendo. There was a lawsuit filled Australia against the manufacturer (it was 3rd party, even though it had the nintendo Logo on it) and part of suit required that the manufacturer stop selling the Nintendo Wifi USB conector. You'll have to buy an actual wireless router to get your DS online. The good news is Wireless Routers have gone down in price. Netgear has one now for $35 US, which was pretty close to the cost of the Wifi USB connector in the first place.


----------



## delirium (Jul 16, 2008)

I thought I'd try some gimicky ass baton pass to hera and sweep. I got my ass handed to me instead. 

Alright I'm on.. I just put on Big Pun though.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2008)

Pun? iight.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 16, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> Unfortunately you can't buy a new Wifi USB adapter from Nintendo. There was a lawsuit filled Australia against the manufacturer (it was 3rd party, even though it had the nintendo Logo on it) and part of suit required that the manufacturer stop selling the Nintendo Wifi USB conector. You'll have to buy an actual wireless router to get your DS online. The good news is Wireless Routers have gone down in price. Netgear has one now for $35 US, which was pretty close to the cost of the Wifi USB connector in the first place.



Damn...oh well. I'll guess I'll be buying the netgear thing. Thanks for the notice.

*goes back to raping Bidoofs for HP EVs on my Hippo*


----------



## delirium (Jul 16, 2008)

Snow Cloak for the mutha freakin win.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2008)

Fuck you son! That was so so gay....


----------



## delirium (Jul 16, 2008)

It's only supposed to raise evasiveness by 20%.

But 3 misses in a row? Oh lawd. 

You know what's funny though.. that only happens whenever we battle. Like when you missed 4 outta five stone edges that one time.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 16, 2008)

^ 

Oh man I need to get a magmar now that I think about it.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 16, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol i ddnt use shadow sneak on any normal type  as i recall it owned ur gengar lol.
> 
> as i said, my shedinja didnt have the right set, its newly EVed and i forgot to give it a set before putting it in the PC.
> 
> whos missy?



Hera wasn't EV trained...

Some of my Pok?mon were bred by my friend (we both use them), and I don't like the moonspeak names. So:

Ryuu=Ryan
Kyoushu=KO
Mizuryuu=Misery
Kumori=Kumar
Raiden=Harold
Pakkun=Pac Man
Mizu=Missy


----------



## Masurao (Jul 16, 2008)

I've bred like 63 Gligars...and I still haven't gotten an Impish natured one yet.


----------



## delirium (Jul 17, 2008)

you need the pokemon world's appointed whore Ditto.


----------



## Masaki (Jul 17, 2008)

?<3 said:


> you need the pokemon world's appointed whore Ditto.



I still need a timid ditto


----------



## Masurao (Jul 17, 2008)

?<3 said:


> you need the pokemon world's appointed whore Ditto.



Bah....I have a ditto, and I'm breeding it with a Calm natured Gligar. I seem to be getting every other nature BUT the two that I want( a Jolly Gligar and Impish one.)


----------



## delirium (Jul 17, 2008)

Masaki said:


> I still need a timid ditto



The only one I'm missing is Lax. But I don't think there's a poke out there that wants Lax nature. xD



-CALAMITY- said:


> Bah....I have a ditto, and I'm breeding it with a Calm natured Gligar. I seem to be getting every other nature BUT the two that I want( a Jolly Gligar and Impish one.)



I mean a Ditto for each nature. Give ditto an everstone it becomes something like 50% chance that the bred poke will have the same nature as the Ditto.


----------



## Masaki (Jul 17, 2008)

?<3 said:


> The only one I'm missing is Lax. But I don't think there's a poke out there that wants Lax nature. xD



I have quite a few missing but that's one of the major ones.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 17, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Bah....I have a ditto, and I'm breeding it with a Calm natured Gligar. I seem to be getting every other nature BUT the two that I want( a Jolly Gligar and Impish one.)



patience and perseverance are keys when breeding...

I know your situation very well ...


And Del.. if you're around I'm going to send you t-chan's Cyndaquil whenever you're ready...


send me anything with a chained egg moveset... i find those very useful and save me time ...


----------



## delirium (Jul 17, 2008)

The only thing I have chained right now is rapid spin on Cloyster. But I'm about to start training Poliwraths so in between that I can do Belly Drum Clefairy or if you want to count it as a chain I'm breeding vulpix with energy ball and hypnosis right now.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 17, 2008)

Anyone wants to play? 

Hyde?  Lulz...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 17, 2008)

?<3 said:


> The only thing I have chained right now is rapid spin on Cloyster.



give me ... I'll be waiting here...


and I'd like to battle skeets... if it's okay with you of course...


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 17, 2008)

O.K Let me see what bootleg team I can come up with.

Oh right. Rules? I don't want to build a team thinking of a certain rule set.


----------



## delirium (Jul 17, 2008)

lol my cloyster is female so I'm going to have to redo it. But it won't take long. I have all the right pokemon/gender to whip a quick one up


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 17, 2008)

doubles, usual clauses, final destination i mean... no legends...

I'll see you there... i think I have your code already...


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 17, 2008)

Doubles? Fuck no.
I played 1 doubles match yesterday, and hated it.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 17, 2008)

well you asked what rules... then singles it will be...


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 17, 2008)

Iight give me a sec.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 17, 2008)

Ah so I finally bought my friends DS and got his pokemon. (since I lost my DS with Pokemon in it.) Now I'm beating the game and trying to think of my first team, any ideas? If not I'll probably just grab random pokemanz like I did with my first team in my old one.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 17, 2008)

That was a great battle man!... 

even if it was OU vs half UU and you duplicated items it was just action packed ...


----------



## delirium (Jul 17, 2008)

BI, your Shellder is ready.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 17, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> That was a great battle man!...
> 
> even if it was OU vs half UU and you duplicated items it was just action packed ...


You didn't specify that you wanted Item clause.
And heh, I don't care about OU vs UU or tiers list discussions. If you want to be competitive you use OU, simply as that.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 17, 2008)

I got myself a female Machamp...quite fuckin disturbing.


----------



## Masaki (Jul 17, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I got myself a female Machamp...quite fuckin disturbing.



Match it up with a male Gardevoir.

See what happens.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 17, 2008)

Skeets said:


> If you want to be competitive *in OU battles,* you use OU, simply as that.



Bold is where I fixed it...

You do know that there is a such thing as Ubers, UU, and Little battles, correct? In fact, I already have a Little battle team set up, but I've yet to test it out on Smogon...Ekansssss

I'm playing PW:JFA on the DS right now, so I'll battle right after FUCKER FRANZISKA THAT BABYFUCK WHIP GODDAMN, which should be in a little SHIT 4 PSYCHE BASTARD LOCKS...


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 17, 2008)

Skeets, I have always wondered, does your Garchomp hold Choice Band or Choice Scarf? >_>


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 17, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Bold is where I fixed it...
> 
> You do know that there is a such thing as Ubers, UU, and Little battles, correct? In fact, I already have a Little battle team set up, but I've yet to test it out on Smogon...Ekansssss
> 
> I'm playing PW:JFA on the DS right now, so I'll battle right after FUCKER FRANZISKA THAT BABYFUCK WHIP GODDAMN, which should be in a little SHIT 4 PSYCHE BASTARD LOCKS...



In the Standard metagame, All pokemon are usable except for ubers. 
If you really want to  compete you'll use OU, because everyone else will. 

Sure you can win with UU, but you'll be at a disadvantage from the get go.

My Chomp holds a Rape bracelet, it lets him rape 2 pokemanz for free.

Ryo, want to run that back from yesterday? I wont be using my spikes team, so you can leave those levitating homos in the PC!


----------



## Masaki (Jul 17, 2008)

Skeets said:


> In the Standard metagame, All pokemon are usable except for ubers.
> If you really want to  compete you'll use OU, because everyone else will.



Not necessarily.  Rhyperior and Alakazam are borderline and still quite powerful, and Persian users can be quite annoying.  The right counters can bring any Blissey or Breloom down with ease.  Hell, if you get a spare turn (i.e. Choice Specs Shadow Ball, spiker, rapid spinner), a Gluttony Linoone with a Salac Berry can easily Belly Drum and decimate.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 17, 2008)

You play to win.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 17, 2008)

Masaki said:


> Not necessarily.  Rhyperior and Alakazam are borderline and still quite powerful, and Persian users can be quite annoying.  The right counters can bring any Blissey or Breloom down with ease.  Hell, if you get a spare turn (i.e. Choice Specs Shadow Ball, spiker, rapid spinner), a Gluttony Linoone with a Salac Berry can easily Belly Drum and decimate.


 Kazam is only Borderline because of his limited movepool, he's still really good.
Persian? Only incompetent players have a hard time against it.
Linoone is too predictable to be effective, he's a gimmick.
Those setups are not reliable and only work against Players with no experience.

The reason certain pokes are UU are because there's another poke who does the same exact thing just way better.



Duy Nguyen said:


> You play to win.


Shut up Scrub. 

I play to have fun...





And Win...


----------



## delirium (Jul 17, 2008)

It's fun when I win.


----------



## Masaki (Jul 17, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Kazam is only Borderline because of his limited movepool, he's still really good.
> Persian? Only incompetent players have a hard time against it.
> Linoone is too predictable to be effective, he's a gimmick.
> Those setups are not reliable and only work against Players with no experience.



All I'm saying is that you don't have to always have OU vs OU


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 17, 2008)

And all I'm saying is that if you really want to win, you'll use OU.
Don't use UU, just cause you want to be different, no one cares.


----------



## delirium (Jul 17, 2008)

how did it even become this kind of discussion? I don't even think BI meant it like that. xD

Anyway.. who cares what you use as long as you know what you're getting yourself into.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 17, 2008)

Skeets said:


> In the *OU/more common* metagame, All pokemon are usable except for ubers.
> If you really want to  compete *in OU,* you'll use OU, because *most others* will, *and you will have an advantage over UU*.
> 
> Sure you can win with UU, but you'll be at a disadvantage from the get go.
> ...



Fixed again...

The Earth isn't the only planet in existance, and the Sun doesn't revolve around it...

EDIT:

The Reunion/Turnabout case is over, ready to battle...The usual shpeil:

L50 (HP depletes faster)
Doubles, 6v6
Item/Spec/OHKO/Accuracy/Hax clauses apply
Mic On 

I'm looking at you, Buraindo...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 17, 2008)

Skeets said:


> You didn't specify that you wanted Item clause.
> And heh, I don't care about OU vs UU or tiers list discussions. If you want to be competitive you use OU, simply as that.



no no... i mean that I managed to not get totally raped in a fast way XD... forgot to add that properly lol...

and when i said usual clauses I guess someone in the competitive environment knows what everybody means when saying that ...


and Hyde I don't fight at lvl 50... I don't want speed in a battle i want the emotion of fighting it to the end... >/ _\>


----------



## Masaki (Jul 17, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> no no... i mean that I managed to not get totally raped in a fast way XD... forgot to add that properly lol...
> 
> and when i said usual clauses I guess someone in the competitive environment knows what everybody means when saying that ...
> 
> ...



Yeah, my tanks don't last as long at lvl 50.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 18, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Fixed again...
> 
> The Earth isn't the only planet in existance, and the Sun doesn't revolve around it...
> 
> ...


Why do you keep editing my post? And with false information at that.

Seriously, nobody cares if you only use UU.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 18, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Why do you keep editing my post? And with false information at that.
> 
> Seriously, nobody cares if you only use UU.



What I meant by "The Earth isn't the only planet, and the Sun doesn't revolve around it" is that OU isn't "standard," just more common, and that there are leagues where you are only allowed to use Ubers, UU, first-evolution Pokémon at Lv5. etc., and that they all have pretty deep metagame, and are more popular than you would think...

Sure, in a battle that doesn't allow Ubers, I won't be using Lv5 first evolutions or UU, but there are seperate leagues for them (namely, UU, Uber, and Little Cup)...My point was that the League YOU favor ("standard," no Ubers, usual clauses, etc.), while it may be the most common and most popular for those who don't want to put together a team that is only usable in one specified League, it isn't the only competitive League...Earlier, you said "If you want to be competitive OU is the only way. Don't use UU to be different cos nobody cares." meaning that you think OU/"standard" is the only way everybody ever plays, ignoring the fact that it is only one League ruleset, which is why I corrected...

BI, I'm ready for battle...

EDIT:

Sorry, Skeets, if this is too long for you to read, I can make it shorter...


----------



## Masaki (Jul 18, 2008)

Hyde: On the subject of ubers, the borderline tier pokemon Shedinja apparently does great there.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 18, 2008)

So does Seaking from what I heard.


----------



## Masaki (Jul 18, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> So does Seaking from what I heard.



Wat 

No but really.  Shedinja walls a lot of ubers, like dragons without fire attacks (other than the latis), Wobbuffet, Kyogre, Lugia (though it usually has whirlwind), Manaphy, and a few Mew sets.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 18, 2008)

Shedninja gets Killed by Stealth rock and Sandstorm...

And Hyde, I didn't even bother to read your post.

Anyone wanna battle? name your rules.


----------



## Masaki (Jul 18, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Shedninja gets Killed by Stealth rock and Sandstorm...
> 
> And Hyde, I didn't even bother to read your post.
> 
> Anyone wanna battle? name your rules.



Stealth Rock, yes.

But I hear Sandstormers are pretty rare in ubers.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 18, 2008)

Depends. CB Tyranitar works since Ubers has really weak Defense overall and he helps to change the weather from Groudon and Kyogre.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 18, 2008)

You do know real competetive play does revolve aroudn the OU right. Everyone knows there are UU tournies and whatnot but those again are only side fun tournaments. All major or serious tournaments revolves around the OUs.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 18, 2008)

Yup... the serious competitive battles like tournaments _have_ to be fought with OU because there you *need* results...

The use of UU and borderlines is just an option for regular play... as I do fight using one or two  OU, a couple offavorites, and things that are new to me, but i'd like to try using... i'm not entrering a tournament with a team like this... i'd be crazy to do it... but having a match with a friend for the fun of battling makes this combination really enjoyable...

also you can even agree with other players and request a Uber, OU, UU or even NU tier battle if you want some kind of balance... it's just another of the ways to play this game... 



well... who wants to have a battle while I wait for Del?...


----------



## delirium (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm here. Just lurking. Meet you on Wifi?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 18, 2008)

okay then... lol...

Edit: there it is... as I said i went a bit overboard while EV training it... lol...

I hope it will fight against it's twin brother someday ...

anyway... let's battle Del ... doubles again is okay?...


----------



## delirium (Jul 18, 2008)

lol all those Golduck.

Ad oh shit it's already at level 50. Is it fully trained already? What's it's Hidden Power?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 18, 2008)

?<3 said:


> lol all those Golduck.
> 
> Ad oh shit it's already at level 50. Is it fully trained already? What's it's Hidden Power?



The El Gold dynasty is my pride... I almost never fight without one of them...

yes it's fully trained... and the Hidden power I'm not really sure... it must be ground or Ghost... i only used it to kill magikarps XD...

Edit: I'm still free for a battle... anyone ...

Edit 2: I've seen people lurking here for about an hour and still nobody replies me ...





;/ _ \;


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 18, 2008)

ill battle u guys after i leave the elite four for the last time of this month


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 18, 2008)

uh... right... I'm still here anyway...


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hmm, I'll battle you! I need your FC.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 18, 2008)

Want singles or doubles?...

no legends please...

Fc is 0344 6445 9461


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 18, 2008)

I never used Legendaries, takes all the fun out of it. Thanks for the info, mine is in my sig.

Edit: Oh, and singles.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 18, 2008)

okay i'll see you in the lobby, turn off the sound...


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 18, 2008)

Fine with me.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 18, 2008)

That was fun! Good game.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 18, 2008)

Dear god the Bites ...

great battle... that last part was very rage inducing awesome ...


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 18, 2008)

It was wasn't it! What was like 4 Flinch inducing Bites out of 6.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 18, 2008)

it was only 4 because the first two made me flinch and the third was to kill ...

Del I'm looking at you ... come out to play ...


----------



## delirium (Jul 18, 2008)

Well.. I was working on a new BL team. But I can squeeze in a battle.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 18, 2008)

Singles or doubles?...


----------



## delirium (Jul 18, 2008)

Singles.

I suck at doubles. ;_;

Your mega hits harder than I expected O_o

Good match though. xD


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 18, 2008)

STARTERS BATTLE FUCK YEAH...

We must do it with more starters...

Curse you Destiny Bond... curse you !... but thanks for the sunny day ...


----------



## delirium (Jul 18, 2008)

haha.. we both picked grass and water starters, too.

I wanted to save that Banette for whenever you brought out one of your sleepers though. 

lol at that Sunny Day plus crit. HAX


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 18, 2008)

you mean the Sunny Day boosted Max IV and EV Modest Full HP STAB'd critical Eruption ?... right?...

I was going to use Synthesis on my mega but Something told me "Snatch "...


----------



## delirium (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah.. that.  I should have exploded earlier. I only realized it after I threw it out there and I thought, "Nooooo Laaaaantuuuuuuuurn "

That Banette doesn't have Snatch, though. I couldn't fit it into the moveset. But that would have been a godsend. O_O


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 18, 2008)

But it wasn't even effective ...

Snatcher Bannete is goooooooood to fight off Blisseys ...


----------



## Hyde (Jul 18, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> Yup... the serious competitive battles like tournaments _have_ to be fought with OU because there you *need* results...
> 
> The use of UU and borderlines is just an option for regular play... as I do fight using one or two  OU, a couple offavorites, and things that are new to me, but i'd like to try using... i'm not entrering a tournament with a team like this... i'd be crazy to do it... but having a match with a friend for the fun of battling makes this combination really enjoyable...
> 
> ...



While my team _does_ consist mostly of OU, BLs like Staraptor have proven very useful...

I'm thinking of breeding a Shedinja for my team, but I have two questions:
-Are the nature/IVs/EVs of the Shedinja identical to those of the newly evolved Ninjask?
-What moveset/EVs/Nature do you recommend? I just plan on using it against friends whose teams I know can't scratch it, just to piss them off...

Also, link to the Serebii IV calculator?


----------



## Shiron (Jul 18, 2008)

Hyde said:


> -Are the nature/IVs/EVs of the Shedinja identical to those of the newly evolved Ninjask?


Pretty sure they are, yeah.



> -What moveset/EVs/Nature do you recommend? I just plan on using it against friends whose teams I know can't scratch it, just to piss them off...



First set should work.



> Also, link to the Serebii IV calculator?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 19, 2008)

I've got an Elekid holding an Electrizer for trade for anybody who has a Magby holding the Magmarizer.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 19, 2008)

I would like a Magby as well.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 19, 2008)

Battle.

Lv.100 Singles
Evasion Clause
Sleep Clause
OHKO Clause
No Ubers


----------



## Hyde (Jul 19, 2008)

Tsunayoshi said:


> Pretty sure they are, yeah.
> 
> 
> First set should work.



That's odd...My Hasty Charizard has a Sp.Atk and Speed of 157 with full EVs at level fifty, yet it says that both of those IVs are 31...Did the EV training throw it off?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 19, 2008)

u didnt count your EVs


----------



## Hyde (Jul 19, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> u didnt count your EVs



My Ditto's highest IV is 13...

DD, have we battled, yet?

EDIT:

My DS is doing this thing (this has happened once in the past), where when I close the DS to go into sleep mode, the screen lights flash on and off, and it makes this clickclickclickclick sound...What the hell?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 19, 2008)

Your DS is possessed by Satan. You must destroy it!


----------



## Kameil (Jul 19, 2008)

The DS can speak.


----------



## delirium (Jul 19, 2008)

Hyde said:


> That's odd...My Hasty Charizard has a Sp.Atk and Speed of 157 with full EVs at level fifty, yet it says that both of those IVs are 31...*Did the EV training throw it off?*



Yeah. I tried using that calculator to find out the hidden power for one of my Infernapes and it said Electric. That's a good HP right? Water types aren't going to want to come in. Wrong. It was HP Ground. And I noticed it always does this when I try and use that calculator on an EV trained pokemon not at level 100.

The only way to really be accurate at this point is to do an IV battle. Get on Wi-Fi and battle with the pokemon you want to check IV's for and look at its stats while it's set to lvl 100.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 19, 2008)

Gawd IV breeding is so time consuming lol(lack of dittos.) . Out of all the time I've put into this game this week I've gotten 4 pokemon with good IV's in important stats(Gliscor, Infernape, Yanmega, and Sceptile). 

I might just stop and continue what I was doing before(lol probably not)...breeding for proper natures, and then EV training. But I'm sure everyone here IV trains almost perfectly so...

But fuck, this game is still addicting as hell lol.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 19, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Gawd IV breeding is so time consuming lol(lack of dittos.) . Out of all the time I've put into this game this week I've gotten 4 pokemon with good IV's in important stats(Gliscor, Infernape, Yanmega, and Sceptile).
> 
> I might just stop and continue what I was doing before(lol probably not)...breeding for proper natures, and then EV training. But I'm sure everyone here IV trains almost perfectly so...
> 
> But fuck, this game is still addicting as hell lol.



Actually, I'm about as lazy as you, when it comes to breeding...As engrossed as I am, my patience kind of fizzles out at the fiftieth or so egg...I'm suppliesed that the one line I ride to and fro on (you know, the REALLY long one placed conveniently next to the daycare) doesn't have an eight-foot-derp impression on it...

I've literally spent an entire day riding along that bastard road, just to get a good-Natured egg...As much as I like battling, I don't plan on entering any serious business tourneys (for me, it's usually the unofficial ones, full of people that think my Starperior is unfair, and only exert as much effort as I do, which is still a lot, considering I only battle for recreational purposes), so I really don't have any motivation to waste invest that much time into a single Pok?mon, who might not even be helpful to me for more than a week...


----------



## Masurao (Jul 19, 2008)

Haha...I'm pretty sure everyone rides "bastard road". As of now...I'm riding it trying to get a female Jolly natured Sneasel and then I will put an everstone on, and keep breeding it to get "likes to trash about" or "Alert to sounds". Geting Ice punch shouldn't be a problem.

It's not going so well as I have two boxes full of Sneasl's, and not one Jolly natured one lol.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 19, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Haha...I'm pretty sure everyone rides "bastard road". As of now...I'm riding it trying to get a female Jolly natured Sneasel and then I will put an everstone on, and keep breeding it to get "likes to trash about" or "Alert to sounds". Geting Ice punch shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> It's not going so well as I have two boxes full of Sneasl's, and not one Jolly natured one lol.



I could lend you a male Weavile with Ice Punch, Pursuit, Night Slash, and Brick Break...


----------



## Masurao (Jul 20, 2008)

Hyde said:


> I could lend you a male Weavile with Ice Punch, Pursuit, Night Slash, and Brick Break...



I would take you up on that offer if my USB WiFi wasn't shit. I have to get a netgear USB now since they are apparently no longer selling Nintendo WiFi USB's.

I'm at 2 1/2 boxes full now.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 20, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I would take you up on that offer if my USB WiFi wasn't shit. I have to get a netgear USB now since they are apparently no longer selling Nintendo WiFi USB's.
> 
> I'm at 2 1/2 boxes full now.



Why don't you release them?

Also, I just tried to release a Modest Rhyperior and it came back because it was worried about me...What the heck?


----------



## Masurao (Jul 20, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Why don't you release them?
> 
> Also, I just tried to release a Modest Rhyperior and it came back because it was worried about me...What the heck?



I plan to release them lol. 

Pokemon can come back after getting released? Lol wat?


----------



## Shiron (Jul 20, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Also, I just tried to release a Modest Rhyperior and it came back because it was worried about me...What the heck?


Does it know any HMs? If a Pokemon has an HM move, and it's the last one to have it out of all your pokemon, it will come back if you try to release it. Just teach whatever that HM is to another pokemon and then try releasing it.


----------



## delirium (Jul 21, 2008)

Battle anyone? It's been way too long since my last.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 21, 2008)

Out for revenge?

Lv.100 Singles
Sleep Clause
Evasion Clause
No Ubers
Species Clause
No disconnecting


----------



## delirium (Jul 21, 2008)

Let's doooooooooooo thissss.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok, I am hosting.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 21, 2008)

Good Game Del.


----------



## delirium (Jul 21, 2008)

garchomp 

haha good game.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 21, 2008)

, I was lucky Outrage hit when he was confused.


----------



## delirium (Jul 21, 2008)

yeah.. i was hoping for that. not like bone crusher would have swept anyway. He's too slow. xD


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 21, 2008)

Ryo's using Rape Bracelet Garchomp?


----------



## delirium (Jul 21, 2008)

Wanna battle skeets?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 21, 2008)

Can't.
Nephew, DS you know the deal....


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 21, 2008)

Why do you give him your DS?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 21, 2008)

So my Sister can sleep at night....


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 22, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> Lv.100 Singles
> Sleep Clause
> Evasion Clause
> No Ubers
> ...



Anyone           ?


----------



## Masurao (Jul 23, 2008)

Gawd my Weavile IV spread @ lvl 50, seems like it sucks aside from it's speed. I used metalkids calculator. Why the fuck is his special attack so high.

Weavile - #461 (Jolly)
HP:    8 - 9
Att:   5 - 6
Def:   8 - 9
SpA:   26 - 27
SpD:   8 - 9
Speed: 31


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 23, 2008)

I advise you guys to not check their IVs when they're at 50 or whatevers. Just link up with eachother and play a 100 singles and calculate it that way through the serebii IV calculator because that's 100% accurate unlike the other levels.


----------



## Masaki (Jul 23, 2008)

You can also rare candy/day care it to 20 to get a good ballpark.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 23, 2008)

Masaki said:


> You can also rare candy/day care it to 20 to get a good ballpark.



Iv battle takes half the time and more accurate.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 23, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Iv battle takes half the time and more accurate.



It really fucking sucks when you take forever to get the nature, and personality that is recommended. Then you get it, and train it to level 50 like I do to find out it's IV's suck.

Gawd I wish my WiFi USB wasn't broken...then I could do IV battles. But, hey I guess that's why people on some sites have like 600+ hours on their games.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 23, 2008)

Heh. You gotta know the tricks to breeding.

1. Get Dittos of the popular natures.
Adamant, Modest, Jolly, Timid, Impish,etc.
2.Get an everstone
3.get a Magmar or Slugma. A pokemon with body heat ability. It hatches eggs faster.
4.Get your prospects and do an iv battle. Put their stats in the calculator and check the ivs.


----------



## delirium (Jul 23, 2008)

battle anyne?

Oh yeah.. lemme know when you want that t-tar back Skeets. I'm done breeding with it.


----------



## Masaki (Jul 23, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Iv battle takes half the time and more accurate.



Only if you have someone ready to do one as you're breeding.


----------



## Shiron (Jul 23, 2008)

Or having two DSs and two D/P games.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 23, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Heh. You gotta know the tricks to breeding.
> 
> 1. Get Dittos of the popular natures.
> Adamant, Modest, Jolly, Timid, Impish,etc.
> ...



Lol yah. I went on a ditto catching spree today, and got a Jolly, Adamant, Timind, Calm, and Lax dittos. That's what I used to get my Jolly natured Sneasel, because without the ditto it was taking forever.

 Even then I had to breed serveral eggs to get "alert to sounds" personality. I was pretty happy about that when I got it, and trained it to a level 50 Weavile that had both Ice punch and Pursuit. It probably would save me time if I did and IV battle lol.


----------



## Masaki (Jul 23, 2008)

Tsunayoshi said:


> Or having two DSs and two D/P games.



Of course.


----------



## delirium (Jul 24, 2008)

Battle anyone?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 24, 2008)

Well I've figured out the purpose of level 50 battles. The purpose is to screw over teams that are EV trained for level 100 battles. As you all know, every 4 EVs you have in one stat equals one stat point by level 100. At level 50, however, you would need 8 EVs to gain a stat point. Which means if your EV training for level 50 you need to set your EVs up into multiples of 8 rather than multiples of 4. For instance 252 is not divisible by 8. Actually, any Evs above 248 would be waisted.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 24, 2008)

Hmm, stron, battle?


----------



## delirium (Jul 25, 2008)

Does anyone have a corsola they can breed me?


----------



## Masaki (Jul 25, 2008)

Are those things useful for anything?

I might just let you have one if they don't do any chain breeding.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 25, 2008)

Hardly, with its good movepool, the stats and typing really killed this pokemon.

I can start recording matches.


----------



## Shiron (Jul 25, 2008)

Masaki said:


> Are those things useful for anything?
> 
> I might just let you have one if they don't do any chain breeding.


Not for battle, really, but they can be useful for breeding if you want a Milotic or some other water pokemon with Mirror Coat or something.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 25, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> Well I've figured out the purpose of level 50 battles. The purpose is to screw over teams that are EV trained for level 100 battles. As you all know, every 4 EVs you have in one stat equals one stat point by level 100. At level 50, however, you would need 8 EVs to gain a stat point. Which means if your EV training for level 50 you need to set your EVs up into multiples of 8 rather than multiples of 4. For instance 252 is not divisible by 8. Actually, any Evs above 248 would be waisted.



Is this true? Where you got this from?
LOL at Hyde wanting to do level 50 battles all the time.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 25, 2008)

Ah so thats why I lost, all my pokes where trained for lv.100 battles.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 25, 2008)

I always found that logic of his really wrong.
Level 50 battles so that health goes down quicker...lol


----------



## delirium (Jul 25, 2008)

Tsunayoshi said:


> Not for battle, really, *but they can be useful for breeding if you want a Milotic or some other water pokemon with Mirror Coat or something.*



That's what I want it for. Thanks for giving away my surprise kill Tsuna. 

jk 

But yeah I want a mirror coat milotic since I already have the standard. Or maybe a new Blastoise with mirror coat, too.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 25, 2008)

I have a corsola with Mirror coat, iirc. 
So I'll holla when I get my DS back.


----------



## delirium (Jul 25, 2008)

Sweet. I can give you back your t-tar, too.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jul 27, 2008)

My friend is raizing a Blaziken. Which is better Mirror move or double kick..


----------



## Shiron (Jul 27, 2008)

Neither; Mirror Move's unreliable and Double Kick isn't anywhere near it's strongest fighting move even in R/S/E. If I were to raise a Blaziken, I'd probably opt for something more like this, as an example:
-Flare Blitz
-Focus Blast
-Stone Edge/Earthquake
-Night Slash/Counter

But anyway, for fighting moves, Focus Blast is really the best option for Blaziken in D/P. Focus Punch is also nice, but only if it knows Substitute as well. If this is just for play through Sky Uppercut and Brick Break should work just as well. Mirror Move though just is a bit risky for me, so I'd just go with one of the fighting moves; Focus Blast for a competitive Blaziken or Brick Break/Sky Uppercut if not.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jul 27, 2008)

Haha, sorry guys. He's so impatient and now he's obsessed with double kick..


----------



## Shiron (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah, if he's really impatient, Double Kick would be the better option of the two moves, although it really is just as easy to teach it Brick Break, Focus Blast, or Substitute+Focus Punch.


----------



## delirium (Jul 28, 2008)

Can someone explain to me how the Enigma Berry works? I put it on a Metagross and twice I got earthquaked to death.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 28, 2008)

?<3 said:


> Can someone explain to me how the Enigma Berry works? I put it on a Metagross and twice I got earthquaked to death.


I think you're thinking of the wrong berry.
You want the berry that reduces the damage from Ground type moves right?


----------



## delirium (Jul 28, 2008)

Nah.. that's the Shuca. Here's the discroption of the Enigma berry on Smogon though..


----------



## Masaki (Jul 28, 2008)

Step 1: Survive super effective attack
Step 2: Heal 25%


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 28, 2008)

my team is getting better soon il be able to battle u guys aggain which will be fun


----------



## delirium (Jul 28, 2008)

See... I was thinking that might be it right. But then I thought.. nah, that'd be useless. Oh well. My 'gross sucks anyway.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 29, 2008)

DD, up for a rematch?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 29, 2008)

I got my DS back!
Anyone want to play?

Del want to trade?


----------



## delirium (Jul 29, 2008)

Corsola decided to swarm the day I asked so I caught one. You have a Porygon though?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 29, 2008)

Nope, I had a porygon-Z and gave it to a friend, since he needed it for his Pokedex.


----------



## Linkaro (Jul 30, 2008)

I need a Lunatone!   Anyone has one?  Need it for both my Pokedex and Ranch!  I promise I'll give it back!


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 30, 2008)

Battle?

Normal rules.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 30, 2008)

Yo, Ryo you still on?

Anyone?


----------



## delirium (Jul 30, 2008)

Let's battle Skeets. It's been a while.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 30, 2008)

iight, give me a sec.


----------



## delirium (Jul 30, 2008)

You coming on?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 30, 2008)

give me a minute.


----------



## delirium (Jul 30, 2008)

gg match. Damn that stall team. >.<


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 30, 2008)

You baited it, good shit.... I take credit for that!

Umbreon sucks I got mad that His ability doesn't work on sleep, so I had to sacrifice my Gross...


----------



## delirium (Jul 30, 2008)

I was mad you exploded on Breloom like that. Love that guy. Everyone always expects the Focus but not the Mach. Can't believe Milo lived that outrage though.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 30, 2008)

Pretty shitty night, anyone wants to play?


----------



## Masaki (Jul 31, 2008)

?<3 said:


> I was mad you exploded on Breloom like that. Love that guy. Everyone always expects the Focus but not the Mach. Can't believe Milo lived that outrage though.



Yeah but if a pokemon's asleep with Spore, why not...?

Unless sleep talk.


----------



## Felt (Jul 31, 2008)

ah i just got this yesterday, it's superb


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 31, 2008)

omg Hollie.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 31, 2008)

Battle anyone?


----------



## Kameil (Jul 31, 2008)

*Jumps back in the thread since it's been awhile* Heloo thur.


----------



## Felt (Aug 1, 2008)

for those enquiring about my FC, i'll let you have in once I get through the game a bit, because I only have 2 pokemons


----------



## Kameil (Aug 1, 2008)

Alright then.


----------



## delirium (Aug 1, 2008)

Someone. Battle me, quick. Your life depends on it :amazed


----------



## Kameil (Aug 1, 2008)

?<3 said:


> Someone. Battle me, quick. Your life depends on it :amazed



I'll take you.


----------



## delirium (Aug 1, 2008)

my fault. i just took someone else on from another forum. let's battle when that one is finished though.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah kinda noticed.


----------



## delirium (Aug 1, 2008)

lol we can't seem to connect. You try hosting it.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 1, 2008)

Alright.


----------



## delirium (Aug 2, 2008)

laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag. wtf man. we've battled before without this happening.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 2, 2008)

Soooo o fucking slow.


----------



## delirium (Aug 2, 2008)

Slowest game in pokemon history.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 2, 2008)

My fucking patience is going out the door pretty soon I'm tempted to pussy out.


----------



## delirium (Aug 2, 2008)

oh my god that was so brutal. It was like two walls going at it... but the whoooooole game. 

Also... I've never been hit that hard by a 'mence. fuck that 'mence. xD


----------



## Kameil (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeah it was brutal I should've brought my Slaking but I'm still training the bastard. I heard you wanted a Corsola w/ mirror coat? Anyhow I like your Breloom it's a fucking beast.


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 2, 2008)

anyone want to battle?

FC 3694 9934 9238


----------



## delirium (Aug 2, 2008)

Kameil said:


> Yeah it was brutal I should've brought my Slaking but I'm still training the bastard. I heard you wanted a Corsola w/ mirror coat? Anyhow I like your Breloom it's a fucking beast.



lol Slaking. I caught a Slakoth but haven't trained it yet. I caught a Corsola the say I made a post about it. It's served it's purpose. 

Yeah.. that Breloom has one me many matches. 



Linkaro said:


> anyone want to battle?



Let's battle. What's your FC?

mine is 4854 7901 9467


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 2, 2008)

?<3 said:


> lol Slaking. I caught a Slakoth but haven't trained it yet. I caught a Corsola the say I made a post about it. It's served it's purpose.
> 
> Yeah.. that Breloom has one me many matches.
> 
> ...



FC 3694 9934 9238

That's Torus is fast....


----------



## delirium (Aug 2, 2008)

gg link.

Yeah, it's Jolly. I wish I had Banded it. That 'ape should have gone down. >.<


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 2, 2008)

?<3 said:


> gg link.
> 
> Yeah, it's Jolly. I wish I had Banded it. That 'ape should have gone down. >.<



I thought I'll lose.

and u are speaking about my ape?


----------



## delirium (Aug 2, 2008)

I thought I was going to win too. That was the weirdest match I've ever played xD

Yeah. My Taurus was meant to be choice banded. But I wanted to try muscle band for the free move switches but it just doesn't pack that power it needs.


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 2, 2008)

?<3 said:


> I thought I was going to win too. That was the weirdest match I've ever played xD
> 
> Yeah. My Taurus was meant to be choice banded. But I wanted to try muscle band for the free move switches but it just doesn't pack that power it needs.



What was sooooo weird about the match?

Ah....yeah....btw, did my pokeball animation shown?


----------



## delirium (Aug 2, 2008)

It's just.. I kept getting thrown for a loop because the movesets on some of your pokemon were simply out there that I couldn't predict anything. Like Ice Beam on Weavile. I couldn't get over that. Weavile has one of the strongest base physical attacks in the game while one of the lowest special attack stats. It's a waste. Then putting 3 Water attacks on your Golduck. I was expecting Hypnosis at some point but I just kept getting hit by a different water move. I just couldn't get a grasp at what was happening. xD

Yeah, the animations showed.


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 2, 2008)

?<3 said:


> It's just.. I kept getting thrown for a loop because the movesets on some of your pokemon were simply out there that I couldn't predict anything. Like Ice Beam on Weavile. I couldn't get over that. Weavile has one of the strongest base physical attacks in the game while one of the lowest special attack stats. It's a waste. Then putting 3 Water attacks on your Golduck. I was expecting Hypnosis at some point but I just kept getting hit by a different water move. I just couldn't get a grasp at what was happening. xD
> 
> Yeah, the animations showed.



oh yeah...I need an ice attack asap for Weavile for the Championship and I needed Golduck for my travels.  I was expecting u to withdraw Dragonite after that move.  I think I only shown u 5 out of my 6 PKMN, right.  I was their, clueless thinking if I need them Weavile again and let him faint until Dusknoir appeared.

And remember that, to Weavile, he's Batman!


----------



## Kameil (Aug 2, 2008)

?<3 said:


> oh my god that was so brutal. It was like two walls going at it... but the whoooooole game.
> 
> Also... I've never been hit that hard by a 'mence. fuck that 'mence. xD



 Lol I would guess my mence is unique that mence and I fucked over many people the comments from people telling me she's a bitch.


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 2, 2008)

Kameil said:


> Lol I would guess my mence is unique that mence and I fucked over many people the comments from people telling me she's a bitch.



I dont think u want to battle?


----------



## Hyde (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm baaaaaack...


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 2, 2008)

Linkaro, want a match?


----------



## Hyde (Aug 2, 2008)

Actually, I would also like to battle Leonard...


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 3, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> Linkaro, want a match?



Just tell me when.


----------



## Hyde (Aug 3, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> Just tell me when.



I'm ready for battle, just make sure you pick up your vital organs and various limbs when we're through...


----------



## Felt (Aug 3, 2008)

I just played like 2 hours worth of gametime, and then my battery died aned I hadn't saved


----------



## Kameil (Aug 3, 2008)

Hollie said:


> I just played like 2 hours worth of gametime, and then my battery died aned I hadn't saved





I'm sorry I couldn't help do that you should always have your DS with the rechargeable cord attached to it.


----------



## Felt (Aug 3, 2008)

but i was in bed and not next to a power socket


----------



## Hyde (Aug 3, 2008)

Hollie said:


> but i was in bed and not next to a power socket



Would you care for Battle?


----------



## Felt (Aug 3, 2008)

I have 3 pokemon highest level 10, so not yet


----------



## Kameil (Aug 3, 2008)

Hollie said:


> I have 3 pokemon highest level 10, so not yet



Lulz I'll offer a Squirtle if you want.


----------



## Felt (Aug 3, 2008)

what level?


----------



## Kameil (Aug 3, 2008)

Hollie said:


> what level?



1 of course I got two other eggs of them as well.


edit : Btw Del since I know you're going to eventually come back here you wouldn't happen to still have a Typhlosion? I want a Cyndaquil egg.


----------



## Felt (Aug 3, 2008)

ok then   but in a couple of hours, just charging


----------



## Kameil (Aug 3, 2008)

Alright then you could PM me your FC since you don't want it all exposed. 

my FC : 1719 - 4510 - 0254


----------



## Felt (Aug 3, 2008)

sorry for my ignorance, but where do i find it? xD

I had a quick look but i couldn't see it


----------



## Kameil (Aug 3, 2008)

You mean how to get someone's FC go to a pokecenter take the elevator going downstairs talk to one of the ladies and they'll give you a PAL-pad. From then on you can add someone. Look in your PAL-pad and you'll see your own FC too.


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 3, 2008)

Meh, I've put off getting out my DS again, kind of crazy considering how much I was into the competitive battling last summer. I don't want to wait until Platinum to get back into it, but we shall see.

I may have to get it out for a few battles at least 

_-Also, this thread is so big haha, and pretty old as well xD-_


----------



## Hyde (Aug 3, 2008)

I have tons of baby starters, for whomever wants them...


----------



## Kameil (Aug 3, 2008)

Hyde said:


> I have tons of baby starters, for whomever wants them...



Do you have a cyndaquil egg?


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 3, 2008)

Kameil said:


> Do you have a cyndaquil egg?



I have a baby cyndaquil.

btw, I'm up for battle.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 3, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> I have a baby cyndaquil.
> 
> btw, I'm up for battle.


I'm about to go somewhere soon. What would you want for it? *predicts a crazy poke or TM request*


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 3, 2008)

Kameil said:


> I'm about to go somewhere soon. What would you want for it? *predicts a crazy poke or TM request*



huh....maybe a Lunatone or one of the legendary dogs....Mewtwo....Hourdour....Groundon?


----------



## Kameil (Aug 3, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> huh....maybe a Lunatone or one of the legendary dogs....Mewtwo....Hourdour....Groundon?


Oh I can provide a Lunatone and I have a Houndoom.

Your FC?



Mine is : 1719 - 4510 - 0254


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 3, 2008)

Kameil said:


> Oh I can provide a Lunatone and I have a Houndoom.
> 
> Your FC?
> 
> ...



FC 3694 9934 9238


----------



## Kameil (Aug 3, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> FC 3694 9934 9238



Alright getting on.


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 3, 2008)

coool....I'm hosting.

still....waiting.....

waiting.......


----------



## Kameil (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm waiting for you unless I got your FC wrong.


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 3, 2008)

Kameil said:


> I'm waiting for you unless I got your FC wrong.



this should be my fc:

3694-9934-9238


----------



## Kameil (Aug 3, 2008)

Strange my DS isn't picking you up. 


Edit : Nvm lol.


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 3, 2008)

Kameil said:


> Strange my DS isn't picking you up.
> 
> 
> Edit : Nvm lol.



thanks for Lunatone!  Gosh...Now I must make myself another cyndaquil.

Now off to make baby lunatones


----------



## Kameil (Aug 3, 2008)

You're welcome thanks for the Cyndaquil.


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 3, 2008)

Kameil said:


> You're welcome thanks for the Cyndaquil.



sure....I will need to do another trade to evolve my clampeals, okey?  When u have time.


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 3, 2008)

Linkaro, lets throw down.

Sane rules, no ubers (using latest list), lv.100, sleep clause, evasion clause.


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 3, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> Linkaro, lets throw down.
> 
> Sane rules, no ubers (using latest list), lv.100, sleep clause, evasion clause.



ok....let's go
.


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 3, 2008)

Okay, entering now.


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 3, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> Okay, entering now.



going to re-enter now


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 3, 2008)

(lol same palyer name)

Damn, 4 hit sweep by a Gyarados, nearly 5, you must hate me now. @_@

Good match.


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 3, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> (lol same palyer name)
> 
> Damn, 4 hit sweep by a Gyarados, nearly 5, you must hate me now. @_@
> 
> Good match.



nah....I'm use to it.  I should have my ape use Punishment sooner.


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 3, 2008)

That is assuming he could outspeed a dragon danced Gyarados, which I think is unlikely.


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 3, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> That is assuming he could outspeed a dragon danced Gyarados, which I think is unlikely.



I did hope my Jolteon with his Quick Claw might have worked.


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 3, 2008)

I would recommend a Jolteon with focas sash, that way, you might have a chance against Gyarados.

Qucik Claw is situational.


----------



## Serp (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi guys just popping in checking out the pokeymanz


----------



## delirium (Aug 3, 2008)

Roost on Dragonite gets STAB.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 3, 2008)

The heck...why would you put Quick Claw on Jolteon!?

You do know he's a base 130 SPD Pokemon right? Are you trying to get lucky and outrun Ninjask or something?

Also the heck at putting a Focus Sash on Jolteon so it can fight Gyarados. Jolteon OHKO Gyarados with a simple TBolt and the only time I see Gyarados outrunning Jolteon is if it has 3 or 4 Dragon Dances depending on set. If you let Gyarados get that far on the DDs you might as well roll over, spread your legs and give into the rape cause it's already GG.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 3, 2008)

^ LOL!!!!!!! FUCKING PWNT

Roost on Dragonite lulz. 

I've finally obtained a Lugia.


----------



## delirium (Aug 3, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> The heck...why would you put Quick Claw on Jolteon!?
> 
> You do know he's a base 130 SPD Pokemon right? Are you trying to get lucky and outrun Ninjask or something?
> 
> Also the heck at putting a Focus Sash on Jolteon so it can fight Gyarados. Jolteon OHKO Gyarados with a simple TBolt and the only time I see Gyarados outrunning Jolteon is if it has 3 or 4 Dragon Dances depending on set. If you let Gyarados get that far on the DDs you might as well roll over, spread your legs and give into the rape cause it's already GG.



I actually beat Gyarados twice after that many Dances. Once because it didn't have Ice Fang or Stone Edge so I threw my bulky Dragonite, paralyzed it and Claw'd it to death. Another time I tag team'd. Burned it with 'Noir to bring its attack back down then sent Milotic to recover each hit and let burn take it down.

But yeah.. usually after that many dances it's over.



Kameil said:


> ^ LOL!!!!!!! FUCKING PWNT
> 
> Roost on Dragonite lulz.
> 
> I've finally obtained a Lugia.



My Dragonite is special.


----------



## Hyde (Aug 3, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> The heck...why would you put Quick Claw on Jolteon!?
> 
> You do know he's a base 130 SPD Pokemon right? Are you trying to get lucky and outrun Ninjask or something?
> 
> Also the heck at putting a Focus Sash on Jolteon so it can fight Gyarados. Jolteon OHKO Gyarados with a simple TBolt and the only time I see Gyarados outrunning Jolteon is if it has 3 or 4 Dragon Dances depending on set. If you let Gyarados get that far on the DDs you might as well roll over, spread your legs and give into the rape cause it's already GG.



Actually...Once, I was battling a 5DD Bulky with paralyzed Electivire, Waterfall misses, then I manage an OHKO with TeaPunch...Quite...

I've had plenty of close calls in the past few days...


----------



## delirium (Aug 3, 2008)

How does Waterfall miss? O_o


----------



## Hyde (Aug 3, 2008)

?<3 said:


> How does Waterfall miss? O_o



My point exactly...

*Off Topic*

I finally got a FB...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 3, 2008)

?<3 said:


> I actually beat Gyarados twice after that many Dances. Once because it didn't have Ice Fang or Stone Edge so I threw my bulky Dragonite, paralyzed it and Claw'd it to death. Another time I tag team'd. Burned it with 'Noir to bring its attack back down then sent Milotic to recover each hit and let burn take it down.
> 
> But yeah.. usually after that many dances it's over.
> 
> ...



Gyarados without Ice Fang or Stone Edge is already a failure and having Dusknoir WoWing it is extra fail.


----------



## delirium (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah.. the first time it happened it was a fluke. I don't know why you wouldn't put SE or ice fang on a taunting Gyara if you already have Earthquake/Waterfall. Not good for coverage. 'noir is beastly though. Won me a lot of matches. xD

edit:

Anyone wanna battle? I wanna test a team.


----------



## Felt (Aug 4, 2008)

I finally got the first badge


----------



## Kameil (Aug 4, 2008)

Hollie said:


> I finally got the first badge



Still want that Squirtle?


----------



## Felt (Aug 4, 2008)

sure 

i have nothing useful to trade with xD


----------



## Kameil (Aug 4, 2008)

Hollie said:


> sure
> 
> i have nothing useful to trade with xD



I wouldn't care considering I've got everything covered. 

Just catch a shitty pokemon and trade it with me.


----------



## Felt (Aug 4, 2008)

mai FC: 4468-2982-1785

brb


----------



## Kameil (Aug 4, 2008)

My FC : 1719 - 4510 - 0254

I'm getting on now.


----------



## Felt (Aug 4, 2008)

zubat


----------



## Kameil (Aug 4, 2008)

Hollie said:


> zubat



 You're welcome.


----------



## Felt (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks os much for the squirtle pek


----------



## Kameil (Aug 4, 2008)

Hollie said:


> Thanks os much for the squirtle pek



Glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## Felt (Aug 4, 2008)

You better treat my Zubat with care, I caught that a whole minute before we traded


----------



## Kameil (Aug 4, 2008)

Better treat squirtle right because he'll use IceBeam on you.


----------



## delirium (Aug 4, 2008)

Which pokemon did you start with, Hollie?


----------



## Felt (Aug 4, 2008)

Piplup pek

I always start with water.  I never use a fire one and grass can be found everywhere.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 4, 2008)

I detest all water starters exception of Totodile and Squirtle. As for Fire I hate them all too with exception of Charmander and Typholosion and last but not least grass I love Torterra and Venusaur.


----------



## Felt (Aug 4, 2008)

I didn't particularly like Mudkip, probably because of all the memes  but I just do better with water.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 4, 2008)

I gave up on mudkip after seeing all the meme's myself. 

I do own a Swampert the only starters I don't have is Charmander and Totodile.


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 4, 2008)

Kameil said:


> I gave up on mudkip after seeing all the meme's myself.
> 
> I do own a Swampert the only starters I don't have is Charmander and Totodile.



i DO, IN FACT, have both of these starters.


----------



## Felt (Aug 4, 2008)

I see where this is going


----------



## Hyde (Aug 4, 2008)

Kameil said:


> I detest all water starters exception of Totodile and Squirtle. As for Fire I hate them all too with exception of Charmander and Typholosion and last but not least grass I love Torterra and Venusaur.



Water: Squirtle, Piplup

Fire: Chimchar, Charmander

Grass: Turtwig, Sceptile

Funny thing is, I never use my starters in tournaments (even TPunch/Blaze Kick Infernape is only used against less experienced players, due to its pants-shittingly low IVs)...


----------



## OokamiAnko (Aug 5, 2008)

Sorry to intrude. I was wondering. The sjenda and it's ability wonder guard or something. Only some types work. This was to sheild the pokemon from attacks because of low HP but does that make it worth it?


----------



## Hyde (Aug 5, 2008)

OokamiAnko said:


> Sorry to intrude. I was wondering. The sjenda and it's ability wonder guard or something. Only some types work. This was to sheild the pokemon from attacks because of low HP but does that make it worth it?



It has only 1 HP, is a Bug/Ghost type, and can only be hit by supereffective attacks...If you know that one or no Pok?mon in your opponent's team know any supereffective attacks, winning is easy mode...

Focus sash is a must, of course...


----------



## Shiron (Aug 5, 2008)

^Also, it depends what's on the field. Stealth Rock, Sandstorm, Hail, Spikes, and Toxic Spikes will all kill it, even if the opponent can't. And with it's five weaknesses and it's attacking stats being kinda weak without any boosts, it's pretty easy to switch to something that can kill it (either by exploiting those weaknesses or using one of the field hazards) if the Pokemon that's out can't. Shedninja is really only useful after you've beaten any Pokemon that could prove a hazard for it, or make sure there are no field hazards and Baton Pass a Mean Look to Shedninja after your opponent sent in a Pokemon that wouldn't be able to harm it.


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 5, 2008)

Hollie said:


> I see where this is going



what?  The trade will be like this:

Clampearl <---> a legend
Charmander<--->Houndoom
legend<---> Huntail that evolved from my clamperl
Totidile<---> whatever or Gorebyss


----------



## Kameil (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm not insisting on trading any legendary. 

Now I have Houndoom.


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 5, 2008)

Kameil said:


> I'm not insisting on trading any legendary.
> 
> Now I have Houndoom.



not trading, just adding it to my pokedex then giving it back to u. I don't really care for training a legendary....they're too cheap.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey, Linkaro? You still got a spare Totodile? I'll trade you a Houndour for it if you'll still interested in one.


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 5, 2008)

Tsunayoshi said:


> Hey, Linkaro? You still got a spare Totodile? I'll trade you a Houndour for it if you'll still interested in one.



why, yes, I do....I just need to revive it from my ranch.  But I can still take a Houndoom....which ever comes first.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 5, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> not trading, just adding it to my pokedex then giving it back to u. I don't really care for training a legendary....they're too cheap.



Oh I see. 

Okay I got a Kyogre, Rayquaza, and Palkia so far that should be enough.


----------



## Fang (Aug 5, 2008)

So anyone else ever getting stumped with a using a mix type or all fighting/fire type Infernape before?


----------



## Shiron (Aug 5, 2008)

Okay; my friend code should be in my sig when you're ready.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 5, 2008)

You already have my FC link who are we doing first? Well T can go first it's a single request.


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 5, 2008)

Kameil said:


> Oh I see.
> 
> Okay I got a Kyogre, Rayquaza, and Palkia so far that should be enough.


  But...I already got them......


Tsunayoshi said:


> Okay; my friend code should be in my sig.



ok...my fc is

3694-9934-9238

I go first come first serve

Ok...Kam, you're next.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 5, 2008)

I would've figured I only own Sapphire and Pearl I never bothered to get FR and LF.


----------



## Felt (Aug 5, 2008)

I have LG and emarald, but I recently started them both again


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 5, 2008)

Kameil said:


> I would've figured I only own Sapphire and Pearl I never bothered to get FR and LF.



It's ok.  I just need to evolve my clamperl....unless u have Gorebyss.

I see u on standby.....



Hollie said:


> I have LG and emarald, but I recently started them both again



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!I wanted to say that.


----------



## Fang (Aug 5, 2008)

What the hell is LG? 

I've only played Red, Blue (Green), Yellow, Diamond and Pearl.


----------



## Felt (Aug 5, 2008)

Leaf Green is just Pokemon Blue, but for the DS


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 5, 2008)

TWF said:


> What the hell is LG?



Leafgreen is LG



Hollie said:


> Leaf Green is just Pokemon Blue, but for the DS


*whisper*GBA*whisper*


----------



## Shiron (Aug 5, 2008)

^Leaf Green.

I've played all the Pokemon games except Crystal and the spin-offs (Mystery Dungeon/Ranger).


----------



## Felt (Aug 5, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> Leafgreen is LG
> 
> 
> *whisper*GBA*whisper*



oops xD

I knew that but for some reason I wrote DS xD


----------



## delirium (Aug 5, 2008)

Long shot but... would anyone happen to have a Calm Natured Togepi/Togetic with Tri-Attack?


----------



## Kameil (Aug 5, 2008)

TWF said:


> What the hell is LG?
> 
> I've only played Red, Blue (Green), Yellow, Diamond and Pearl.


Remakes of Red and Blue version. 


?<3 said:


> Long shot but... would anyone happen to have a Calm Natured Togepi/Togetic with Tri-Attack?



 I have every singled nature togepi I swear except calm.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 5, 2008)

?<3 said:


> Long shot but... would anyone happen to have a Calm Natured Togepi/Togetic with Tri-Attack?


No... I do however have Pokemon XD; never got to the point where I'd get the Togepi though (and even if I did, since I can't pass on Tri-Attack, that would have to be a keeper, especially if it's good natured, since the only way to get another would be to start XD over and beat it again. xD).

Argh... If only Tri-attack was an Egg move for it... Would make things so much easier...


----------



## delirium (Aug 5, 2008)

I know right. It's such a good move with Serene Grace.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 5, 2008)

Shame the only way to get that type of  togepi is with XD.


----------



## delirium (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah... It's way more hax than just ParaFlinching, IMO.

Anyway... anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Felt (Aug 6, 2008)

Ok embarassing one


*Spoiler*: __ 



  I've got my first badge, but i don't know where do go next


----------



## Fang (Aug 6, 2008)

Use gamefaqs Hollie. :3

I'm still fucking around with the Elite 4 just to gain more expierence and money with Luce Incense equipped to my Golduck.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 6, 2008)

Hollie said:


> Ok embarassing one
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


When in Jubilife city go to the right and make your way towards Oreburgh to battle the rock gym leader. 


TWF said:


> Use gamefaqs Hollie. :3
> 
> I'm still fucking around with the Elite 4 just to gain more expierence and money with Luce Incense equipped to my Golduck.



I didn't know you had DP.


----------



## Felt (Aug 6, 2008)

yeh I did that one 

just I went north after to the place with the flowers.  Went to the place with team galactic and battled one  He then locks the door behind him.  on an FAQ it says I need the key, but it doesn't say where I get it


----------



## Kameil (Aug 6, 2008)

Hollie said:


> yeh I did that one
> 
> just I went north after to the place with the flowers.  Went to the place with team galactic and battled one  He then locks the door behind him.  on an FAQ it says I need the key, but it doesn't say where I get it



Go back to Floaroma town and go all the way to the left and upwards you'll see a hidden path with two galactic members blocking the way and one of the grunts gives you a key.


----------



## Felt (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks, I will have a go later


----------



## Fang (Aug 6, 2008)

I got Pokemon Diamond and a DS on my birthday last month, Sanghellios.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 6, 2008)

You're most welcome. 


Edit : That's good TWF.


----------



## Felt (Aug 6, 2008)

I finally made it to the next gym


----------



## Fang (Aug 6, 2008)

Yay Hollie. :3


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 6, 2008)

How do you find out your PBR friend code?


----------



## Shiron (Aug 6, 2008)

^Nintendo WFC--> Friend Roster--> _____'s Friend Code.


----------



## Hyde (Aug 7, 2008)

Tsunayoshi said:


> ^Leaf Green.
> 
> I've played all the Pokemon games except Crystal and the spin-offs (Mystery Dungeon/Ranger).



Actually, the Mystery Dungeon series is pretty fun...I've only just rented Explorers of Darkness, and I like the battling system, exploring, talking Pok?mon, and Plot Twist!s...


----------



## Felt (Aug 7, 2008)

Fuck yeah second badge got :WOW


----------



## Fang (Aug 7, 2008)

I finally beat the Elite Four and the Pokemon League Champion.

To the Battle Tower!


----------



## Kameil (Aug 7, 2008)

START BATTLING AT THE BATTLE TOWER WITH YOUR BATTLING BATTLE POKEMANGS!!!!


----------



## Felt (Aug 7, 2008)

TWF said:


> I finally beat the Elite Four and the Pokemon League Champion.
> 
> To the Battle Tower!



woah you are far ahead of me


----------



## Fang (Aug 7, 2008)

Its okay, Hollie. I had to fight the Elite Four like ten times to be strong enough to beat the Pokemon League Champion.

Whats teh name of your rival?


----------



## Felt (Aug 7, 2008)

His name is Sam


----------



## Fang (Aug 7, 2008)

His name is Sam? 

Whats your main Pokemon and how far you now?


----------



## Felt (Aug 7, 2008)

after Fangy 

oh I've just defeated the second gym leader.

Prinlup Level 19
Psyduck Level 18
Staravia Level 20
Squirtle Level 14 (he's keeps loafing around )
Luxio Level 19


----------



## Fang (Aug 7, 2008)

Where did you get a Squirtle?


----------



## Kameil (Aug 7, 2008)

Hollie said:


> after Fangy
> 
> oh I've just defeated the second gym leader.
> 
> ...


You're calling Squirts a loafer?


TWF said:


> Where did you get a Squirtle?



*Waves* Me.


----------



## Felt (Aug 7, 2008)

He keeps ignoring my orders which means he gets Koed


----------



## delirium (Aug 7, 2008)

I have all 12 starters if anyone wants them.


----------



## Felt (Aug 7, 2008)

I'd quite like a Bulbasaur, but I have nothing useful to trade D:


----------



## Kameil (Aug 7, 2008)

Ignoring your orders? 

For real?

Edit : I have a Bulbasaur Holllie.


----------



## Felt (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeh, it keeps using attacks I don't want it to use or just not fighting at all


----------



## Kameil (Aug 7, 2008)

I never even encountered that in the entirety of DP I'll give you a good natured Bulba.


----------



## delirium (Aug 7, 2008)

I'll give away the starters for Bidoofs. xD


----------



## Felt (Aug 7, 2008)

I'll see if I can catch one


----------



## Kameil (Aug 7, 2008)

Bidoof. 


You can give me anything I really wouldn't care.


----------



## Felt (Aug 7, 2008)

Ok del i have one, if you want to trade?


----------



## Kameil (Aug 7, 2008)

I got a fresh Bulbasaur egg so it's guaranteed it'll listen to you this time Hollie if you're going to trade with Delfino that is.


----------



## Felt (Aug 7, 2008)

ok I'll trade with you then 

del seems to have dissapeared


----------



## Kameil (Aug 7, 2008)

Okay then I'm already online.


----------



## Felt (Aug 7, 2008)

It won't connect


----------



## Kameil (Aug 7, 2008)

Alright then.


----------



## delirium (Aug 7, 2008)

Sorry.. I was in a battle.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 7, 2008)

I kind of noticed a long one too.


----------



## delirium (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah.. it was long. I was basically trying to keep my Gyara/Dragon counter alive while chipping damage. Once he went down though it was over for me.


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 7, 2008)

Basic Rule:
0 bagdes : No trade PKMN listen to u
2: up to 30
4: up to 60
6: up to 80
8: all!


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 8, 2008)

Anyone want a match on PBR?


----------



## Felt (Aug 8, 2008)

Linkaro said:


> Basic Rule:
> 0 bagdes : No trade PKMN listen to u
> 2: up to 30
> 4: up to 60
> ...



Ah I see, I didn't have 2 badges at the time.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 8, 2008)

Would anyone happen to have a Gligar up for a trade?


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 8, 2008)

Kameil said:


> Would anyone happen to have a Gligar up for a trade?



I have two.


----------



## Hyde (Aug 8, 2008)

Does anyone know how to get to Darkrai and Palkia in Explorers of Darkness?


----------



## Kameil (Aug 8, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Does anyone know how to get to Darkrai and Palkia in Explorers of Darkness?



Palkia : The Second Time you defeat him at Spacial Rift Bottom

Darkrai : After you defeat him and his minions(Magmortar, Mismagius, etc...) He'll be wandering in these dungeons: Miracle Sea B3F, Deep Crevice Cave B2F, Mt. Travail 17F, Spacial Rift
14F, Mystifying Forest 13F


----------



## delirium (Aug 8, 2008)

New team in the works. Should be done in a couple of days. 


More of a lolteam though xD


----------



## Kameil (Aug 8, 2008)

?<3 said:


> New team in the works. Should be done in a couple of days.
> 
> 
> More of a lolteam though xD



I've constructed a lazy team of pokes.


----------



## Hyde (Aug 9, 2008)

Kameil said:


> Palkia : The Second Time you defeat him at Spacial Rift Bottom
> 
> Darkrai : After you defeat him and his minions(Magmortar, Mismagius, etc...) He'll be wandering in these dungeons: Miracle Sea B3F, Deep Crevice Cave B2F, Mt. Travail 17F, Spacial Rift
> 14F, Mystifying Forest 13F



Let me rephrase: "How do I get to Palkia and Darkrai?"

I want to evolve my starters before my rental period is over, which is in two days...


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 9, 2008)

Need to let off some hot air, anyone up for a match?

Lv.100 Singles.
Evasion Clause
Sleep Clause
No Ubers.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 9, 2008)

Okay, so I restarted Pearl a few days ago and I just got to the Eterna Forest. I stopped there for a bit to catch some new Pokes, including Misdreavus. So after having gotten a Wurmple, Dustox, and Buneary, I went after one. Wasn't finding one, but after a few pairs of Pokes, one finally appeared. And it, the first one I saw, was shiny. Of course, Cheryl was with me, so I knocked out her Chansey as I had been doing (pretty sure it should only have normal attacks, so it wouldn't have been able to do anything anyway, but didn't want to take that risk) and then the Wurmple that was with Misdreavus. Then, paralyzed it with Roseila and cautiously wittled down it's health with Bibarel's Water Gun (stupid ghost immunities/weaknesses making me have to use a STAB move with something 7 levels higher than it). Managed to catch it though, did an IV battle, and it turned out to be fairly decent:

Nature: Naive (-Sp. Def, +Speed).
IVs: HP: 24
Atk: 2
Def: 27
Sp. Atk: 17
Sp. Def: 31
Speed: 31

Hidden Power: Dragon Type, 59 Power

It and Mismagius's shiny sprites don't really appeal to me, but still, it's a pretty awesome find; had me shaking for about 15 minutes after I found it. xD Was planning on using Drifloon as my Ghost-type on my in-game team (well, at least when my team caught up to it, since its 5 levels higher than my team right now), due to Stockpile+Baton Pass making for a good combo with a Hippo when I get one, but this thing is really making me consider changing my mind, especially since Mismagius is also an awesome poke.


----------



## Hyde (Aug 10, 2008)

Tsunayoshi said:


> Okay, so I restarted Pearl a few days ago and I just got to the Eterna Forest. I stopped there for a bit to catch some new Pokes, including Misdreavus. So after having gotten a Wurmple, Dustox, and Buneary, I went after one. Wasn't finding one, but after a few pairs of Pokes, one finally appeared. And it, the first one I saw, was shiny. Of course, Cheryl was with me, so I knocked out her Chansey as I had been doing (pretty sure it should only have normal attacks, so it wouldn't have been able to do anything anyway, but didn't want to take that risk) and then the Wurmple that was with Misdreavus. Then, paralyzed it with Roseila and cautiously wittled down it's health with Bibarel's Water Gun (stupid ghost immunities/weaknesses making me have to use a STAB move with something 7 levels higher than it). Managed to catch it though, did an IV battle, and it turned out to be fairly decent:
> 
> Nature: Naive (-Sp. Def, +Speed).
> IVs: HP: 24
> ...



The only Ghost-type I ever use is my Gengar, Kumar, and he has 30 Speed and 29 Special Attack...Also, he is of alternate coloration...


----------



## Felt (Aug 10, 2008)

Does anyone have a cyndaquil I can have? D: I really need a fire pokemon


----------



## Serp (Aug 10, 2008)

I have all starters in egg form, but will just as easily hatch them 

Being a gym leader it is my job.


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 10, 2008)

Serp, Battle? ?


----------



## Lee1993 (Aug 10, 2008)

im backkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
i got an ar ds and a pkm modifier so ill take rquests on pokemon tomaro 
i might take a wile


----------



## Felt (Aug 11, 2008)

where is the third gym leader hiding


----------



## Gary (Aug 11, 2008)

Damn it my brother and me still can't find a router so I can play people online ;_;


----------



## Kameil (Aug 11, 2008)

Hollie said:


> where is the third gym leader hiding


If I'm not mistaken you should travel to Veilstone city for the third one or Pastoria city. 


Gary said:


> Damn it my brother and me still can't find a router so I can play people online ;_;



Find one Gary.


----------



## delirium (Aug 11, 2008)

lol team is finally ready. I don't expect to pull too many wins but it should be fun. Anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 11, 2008)

Hmm, out for revenge. ?

(lol I have a new team also)

What happened??????


----------



## delirium (Aug 11, 2008)

Revenge? Not with this team. xD Just put this one together for kicks.


----------



## delirium (Aug 11, 2008)

Shit... comm error. Same moves?


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 11, 2008)

What do you mean by same moves?


----------



## delirium (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh... since the comm error happened at the beginning, we play out the same moves and "continue" the match from there.

gg though. This lolteam is a lot more fun than I expected even if it won't pull me many wins.

Rematch? I'll use a serious squad, of course.


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 11, 2008)

Okay.

(was eating dinner)

Edit - Okay, I am back now, computer was messing up but its now fixed.


----------



## Hyde (Aug 11, 2008)

Lee1993 said:


> im backkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
> i got an ar ds and a pkm modifier so ill take rquests on pokemon tomaro
> i might take a wile



You best be jokin', son. δ_δ


----------



## Lee1993 (Aug 12, 2008)

to anyone i gave my fc to it changed since i got a new ds
ok i lied about the last part


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 12, 2008)

*Pokketu Monstuua Platina!*


Official Trailer, showing new areas, new trainers etc.

I assume we will be using this thread for Platinum too, we should add it to the title


----------



## delirium (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm liking the new sprites.


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 13, 2008)

so what?  Pikachu will be avaible in the early part of the journey and now they added Behind-the-back animation and trainers animation?  SWEET!


----------



## Kameil (Aug 13, 2008)

So the pokemon finally glare at you before battling nice feature and delving into Giratina's reverse world.


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 13, 2008)

Kameil said:


> So the pokemon finally glare at you before battling nice feature and delving into Giratina's reverse world.



not really.  Milotic doesn't, she just ,"me wanna fight" while Pikachu goes "'sup dawg" and crockgunk goes "this bitch's toast"


----------



## Kameil (Aug 13, 2008)

Lol. 

I really want gore in pokemon.


----------



## delirium (Aug 13, 2008)

Anyone wanna battle my team of eevees?


----------



## Lee1993 (Aug 13, 2008)

i  will
i need your code again i got a new ds
4038 8139 3326


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 13, 2008)

Kameil said:


> Lol.
> 
> I really want gore in pokemon.



funny.  U see dead PKMN but there is no way to kill them in the game, huh?

For the new PKMN games, my team will contain a Chimchar (starter Pkmn....AGAIN!), a baby Turtwig and Pipliup, Pikachu, Starly and the changeable sixth PKMN.


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 13, 2008)

Anyone want to battle?


----------



## Hyde (Aug 13, 2008)

I saw the trailer the moment they put it on YouTube, and I've been shivering with excitement ever since. My nerves are nervous!!

Everything looks so glee-inducing! Now my Pokés will look back to me for some encouragement, and will have new front animations, as well! But 2009? What the heck, Japan!?


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 13, 2008)

Hyde said:


> I saw the trailer the moment they put it on YouTube, and I've been shivering with excitement ever since. My nerves are nervous!!
> 
> Everything looks so glee-inducing! Now my Pok?s will look back to me for some encouragement, and will have new front animations, as well! But 2009? What the heck, Japan!?


yeah....and there's some who bitch and complain about how PKMN  suck and the DS graphic suck compare to the GBA.    Bunch of idiot.


----------



## Felt (Aug 14, 2008)

del how long do you spend making new teams? what levels are they?


----------



## Fang (Aug 14, 2008)

How the fuck do you get past the Battle Tower? And why is Mespirit such a bastard?


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 14, 2008)

Anyone want to battle?


----------



## Hyde (Aug 14, 2008)

TWF said:


> How the fuck do you get past the Battle Tower? And why is Mespirit such a bastard?



Have you completed the Sinnoh dex?

Just kill that bastard, it isn't worth the trouble...


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 14, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Have you completed the Sinnoh dex?
> 
> Just kill that bastard, it isn't worth the trouble...



It was for me...I'm a collector.  I use a Master Ball on that bastard.


----------



## Hyde (Aug 14, 2008)

I probably won't request battles until Platinum, but I'll put PW aside for a moment if anyone wants to battle...


----------



## Fang (Aug 14, 2008)

I hear that Uxie is harder to catch then the rest of the Legendaries, thats why I don't want to waste my master ball.

And no I haven't, I need two more Pokemon to complete the 150 on my dex, Uxie, and whatever comes after Snorlax on Diamond.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 14, 2008)

TWF said:


> I hear that Uxie is harder to catch then the rest of the Legendaries, thats why I don't want to waste my master ball.
> 
> And no I haven't, I need two more Pokemon to complete the 150 on my dex, Uxie, and whatever comes after Snorlax on Diamond.


Uxie has the same catch rate as the other two of the trio (Azelf and Mespirit).  Although that catch rate is 3, which is among the lowest in the game, so using the Master Ball on any of them wouldn't be a waste.

And after Snorlax in the Sinnoh Dex in Unown (found in the Solaceon Ruins in the eastern part of Solaceon Town).


----------



## delirium (Aug 14, 2008)

Hollie said:


> del how long do you spend making new teams? what levels are they?



I can have a team ready to test in three days. From there I'll test it out in some battles at Smogon or Serebii. Then I'll change what I need to...movesets, ev spreads, nature or maybe get a new pokemon altogether. It might take much longer sometimes though 'cause breeding can be a bitch .

The levels vary. Some are as low as 12 (Ninetails) while some as high as 72 (Leafeon). Most are about 50-55. Levels don't matter in wifi battling though since you can have wifi auto level to 100. Just gotta level it up if you need a certain move (Leafeon w/Leaf Blade). This sucks for battling people face to face though since you can't auto level. t-chan murdered me with her Suicune.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 14, 2008)

Training a Slaking can be a bitch but reliable I've been beating some ass lately with Slaking on solely Smogon. What's really hilarious is my greatest fodder poke is a Sentret but it's pretty useful in some battles. 

 Poor Delfino is Suicine that much of a beast?Because I went up against one with a Raichu and successfully raped it before it did the same to me I had 13 hp left but I pulled through luckily with a thunder. Ironic how fat Raichu is it can't learn Belly drum.


----------



## delirium (Aug 14, 2008)

We were free leveling since we weren't on wifi. Her Suicune was at lvl 83 or something while my highest lvl poke was around 60. She got up 2 Calm Minds on top of that so I got swept. After that a Suicune hasn't been able to touch me since. Especially the Rest Talking variants. I love raping those. xD


----------



## Kameil (Aug 14, 2008)

?<3 said:


> We were free leveling since we weren't on wifi. Her Suicune was at lvl 83 or something while my highest lvl poke was around 60. She got up 2 Calm Minds on top of that so I got swept. After that a Suicune hasn't been able to touch me since. Especially the Rest Talking variants. I love raping those. xD



I hope Raichu gets Belly Drum in Platinum. 

Calm mind can be a sweep I had fairly some difficulty with a Slowbro back then and it almost raped me I pulled a Volt tackle on that bitch.


----------



## Hyde (Aug 14, 2008)

Kameil said:


> I hope Raichu gets Belly Drum in Platinum.
> 
> Calm mind can be a sweep I had fairly some difficulty with a Slowbro back then and it almost raped me I pulled a Volt tackle on that bitch.



A ThunderPunch from Kumar or a Thunderbolt from Harold is my favorite alternative...


----------



## Masurao (Aug 15, 2008)

2Shea said:


> *Pokketu Monstuua Platina!*
> 
> 
> Official Trailer, showing new areas, new trainers etc.
> ...



Nice...game looks good. The new sprites, and gym layouts are pretty nice. Looks like I'll be clocking in alot of hours in this version as well.


----------



## Fang (Aug 15, 2008)

God damn it, what comes after Snorlax in the Pokedex?


----------



## Masurao (Aug 15, 2008)

TWF said:


> God damn it, what comes after Snorlax in the Pokedex?



I believe it's Articuno. I'm not entirely sure though.


----------



## Fang (Aug 15, 2008)

Articuno comes after Snorlax in Diamond and Pearl?


----------



## Masurao (Aug 15, 2008)

TWF said:


> Articuno comes after Snorlax in Diamond and Pearl?



I believe so....from what I remeber when I transferd Articuno over to D/P via Pal Park, but I haven't played in a month so don't take my word for it. You are using the National Dex correct?


----------



## Fang (Aug 15, 2008)

No, I need Uxie and whatever comes after Snorlax on the Sinnoh Dex to get the National Dex.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 15, 2008)

TWF said:


> No, I need Uxie and whatever comes after Snorlax on the Sinnoh Dex to get the National Dex.



Oh...then you need to see an Unown.


----------



## Fang (Aug 15, 2008)

Where do I get Unown?


----------



## Masurao (Aug 15, 2008)

TWF said:


> Where do I get Unown?



In the Solacean Ruins.


----------



## Fang (Aug 15, 2008)

I see, and once I have all 150 from Sinnoh, do I just talk to the Professor to get the National Dex?


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 15, 2008)

Pretty much yeah.


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 15, 2008)

would lucario and riolu be considered a "legendary" pokemon


----------



## Masurao (Aug 15, 2008)

dashing flames said:


> would lucario and riolu be considered a "legendary" pokemon





Not at all. Lucario is considered OU though.


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 15, 2008)

ok then i will keep my riolu


----------



## Masaki (Aug 15, 2008)

dashing flames said:


> would lucario and riolu be considered a "legendary" pokemon



       .


----------



## Hyde (Aug 15, 2008)

Why is it that everyone I know, including myself, ends up with Unown being the last Poké for the Sinnoh Dex?


----------



## Kameil (Aug 15, 2008)

dashing flames said:


> would lucario and riolu be considered a "legendary" pokemon



 Hilarious.


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 16, 2008)

theres nothing wrong with not knowing


----------



## Kameil (Aug 16, 2008)

dashing flames said:


> theres nothing wrong with not knowing



 Apparently there is if you didn't know a fucking Legendary doesn't usually revolve around pokes that have baby forms with the exception of Manaphy.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 16, 2008)

Kameil said:


> Apparently there is if you didn't know a fucking Legendary doesn't usually revolve around pokes that have baby forms with the exception of Manaphy.



I want a Manaphy.


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 16, 2008)

For some reason, I have become targeted by uber users.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 16, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> For some reason, I have become targeted by uber users.



Lol then pwn them.

I've never played an Uber user before so I don't know what's it's like. I'm guessing not to hard assuming they didn't bother EV training.

I would make a whole team of Fear-Ratta and proceed to own them if that were the case.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 16, 2008)

I've encountered many ubers and beat them I lost three matches though.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 16, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Why is it that everyone I know, including myself, ends up with Unown being the last Poké for the Sinnoh Dex?



Because Unown is the only one you wouldn't find by battling a trainer, plus it's in an out of the way location.

I had heard about it beforehand hence why it wasn't the last for me.



Kameil said:


> Apparently there is if you didn't know a fucking Legendary doesn't usually revolve around pokes that have baby forms with the exception of Manaphy.



Phione doesn't even count because it doesn't evolve into Manaphy.

The only uber that has a pre-evolution is Wobbuffet and it got in by special circumstances.  Wynaut used to be uber but now that choice band and choice specs are so popular along with many other things it doesn't stand a chance.



Marufuji Ryo said:


> For some reason, I have become targeted by uber users.



Choice Scarf Heracross and Shedinja are your friends.


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 16, 2008)

A Dusknoir just outsped my Dragon Danced Dragonite.............


----------



## Masaki (Aug 16, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> A Dusknoir just outsped my Dragon Danced Dragonite.............



At level 100, does your Dragonite have at least 207 speed?

If not, a full speed Dusknoir with Choice Scarf can outrun it.  Why you'd ever see one is beyond my understanding but nonetheless...


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 16, 2008)

My Dragonite had 259 speed at level 100, at max Dusknoir's speed is 207 and my Dragonite at max with no power ups is 284, the Dusknoir was not scarfed so there is no possible way it should outspeed him.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 16, 2008)

I think I'm going to dust off my Diamond cart and start playing again.


----------



## Fang (Aug 16, 2008)

So once I have sighted Unown and Uxie, I can get past those two guys blocking off the northern route across from the Battle Tower right?


----------



## Shiron (Aug 16, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> My Dragonite had 259 speed at level 100, at max Dusknoir's speed is 207 and my Dragonite at max with no power ups is 284, the Dusknoir was not scarfed so there is no possible way it should outspeed him.


I take it it wasn't holding a Quick Claw or  either then (and I'm also guessing it wasn't Baton Passed anything/Trick Room nor Tailwind was active)? Or did it attack you with a priority move like ? If not, that's really weird then...


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 16, 2008)

Yes, you also get the National Pokedex, and can use pal park.

Its weird how it outsped Dragonite when it did not use Shadow Sneak, but Tyranitar killed it so I don't care.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 16, 2008)

TWF said:


> So once I have sighted Unown and Uxie, I can get past those two guys blocking off the northern route across from the Battle Tower right?



What MR said and also if you want to know where Pal park is surf below Sandgem town.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 16, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> Yes, you also get the National Pokedex, and can use pal park.
> 
> Its weird how it outsped Dragonite when it did not use Shadow Sneak, but Tyranitar killed it so I don't care.



Sure Trick Room wasn't up?


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 16, 2008)

Trick room was not up.


----------



## Fang (Aug 16, 2008)

Kameil said:


> What MR said and also if you want to know where Pal park is surf below Sandgem town.



To where and what exactly, hmm? And is Tyranitar a Legendary type (is it from Emerald/Ruby/Sapphire or Gold/Silver?) ?


----------



## delirium (Aug 16, 2008)

Then you got... HAAAAAAAXED, xD


----------



## delirium (Aug 16, 2008)

Anyone wanna battle?


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 16, 2008)

TWF said:


> And is Tyranitar a Legendary type (is it from Emerald/Ruby/Sapphire or Gold/Silver?) ?


Nope, it a semi-legendary like Dragonite, it's from G/S/C


----------



## Fang (Aug 16, 2008)

What exactly is a Semi-Legendary? Either you are or you aren't, correct?


----------



## Shiron (Aug 16, 2008)

TWF said:


> To where and what exactly, hmm? And is Tyranitar a Legendary type (is it from Emerald/Ruby/Sapphire or Gold/Silver?) ?


To the south and then east; Pal Park is the building at the end of the route (you can then fly to it after you've been there) where you can transfer over Pokemon from the GBA games.

T-tar isn't a legendary (there are no legends about it); it also isn't Uber (it is OU though). It was originally from G/S/C, but Lavatar could also be caught in Fire Red and Leaf Green. You can also catch a Larvatar on Route 207 in Diamond with the PokeRadar after you've gotten the National Dex and it.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 16, 2008)

TWF said:


> To where and what exactly, hmm? And is Tyranitar a Legendary type (is it from Emerald/Ruby/Sapphire or Gold/Silver?) ?


It's from the GSC series not a legendary but definitely a threat in the entirety of DP. 


TWF said:


> What exactly is a Semi-Legendary? Either you are or you aren't, correct?



HeatRan you catch him on Stark Mountain. Not correct Semi-Legendary merely border on the legendary rate because they may have not been seen casually but are there in their remaining spot. Legendary pokemon often move Semi's don't I think though the majority of Legendaries stay Idle because of Game mechanics.


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 16, 2008)

Del, you still up for that battle?

We both use our serious teams, mine has just finished demolishing someone on serebii and its hungry for more.

(gosh now I am starting to sound like Hyde @_@)


----------



## Kameil (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm eager to test a team later.


----------



## FrostXian (Aug 16, 2008)

TWF said:


> To where and what exactly, hmm? And is Tyranitar a Legendary type (is it from Emerald/Ruby/Sapphire or Gold/Silver?) ?



It's considered a semi-legendary due to it's high stat total, I think it's from Emerald/Ruby/Sapphire.


----------



## delirium (Aug 16, 2008)

For sure. I'll bring out a serious team.


----------



## FrostXian (Aug 16, 2008)

TWF said:


> What exactly is a Semi-Legendary? Either you are or you aren't, correct?



Legendaries are unique, there is only one-per-game, and they usually have high stat totals. Semi-legendaries are pokemon that can be found in numbers, but are almost as strong as the legendaries. It's a fan-given name.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 16, 2008)

TWF said:


> What exactly is a Semi-Legendary? Either you are or you aren't, correct?



It's just a term for pokemon with really high stats and high rarity that tend to appear right before the legendaries in the Pokedex like Dragonite, Tyranitar, Salamence, Metagross, and Garchomp.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 16, 2008)

FrostXian said:


> It's considered a semi-legendary due to it's high stat total, I think it's from Emerald/Ruby/Sapphire.


No; it was second gen (Gold/Silver). Wasn't catchable in R/S/E (you could get one in Fire Red, Leaf Green, Colosseum, and XD though).


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 16, 2008)

This Semi-Legendary term must be new, or I just never heard people use it back in the day. I thought the standards were:

*Uber*
*OU* _(Over Used)_
*BL* _(Border Line)_
*UU* _(Under Used)_
*NU* _(Never Used)_

Because (most) legendarys are in the Uber group, but there are non-legendarys there too.

But oh well


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 16, 2008)

GG Del               .


----------



## FrostXian (Aug 16, 2008)

2Shea said:


> This Semi-Legendary term must be new, or I just never heard people use it back in the day. I thought the standards were:
> 
> *Uber*
> *OU* _(Over Used)_
> ...



NU?
Like Bibarel? Ratata?


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 16, 2008)

Yeah, basically the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## delirium (Aug 16, 2008)

gg        Maru


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 16, 2008)

LOL at the "semi-legendary" and "legendary" business. That totally takes me back to like...what...5th grade?


----------



## Shiron (Aug 16, 2008)

FrostXian said:


> NU?
> Like Bibarel? Ratata?


Bibarel is in UU; Ratata as well. There's nothing actually in the NU tier right now; at least not at Smogon (there's currently a discussion thread on it on their forums, but it hasn't been resolved yet).


----------



## Kameil (Aug 16, 2008)

It'll never be resolved.


----------



## Felt (Aug 17, 2008)

In all my times playing pokemon, I've never seena  shiny (except gyrados on gold, but that doesn't count)  some people i know have a team full, i fill so left out


----------



## Kameil (Aug 17, 2008)

Hollie said:


> In all my times playing pokemon, I've never seena  shiny (except gyrados on gold, but that doesn't count)  some people i know have a team full, i fill so left out



It really is a rare sight to see shinies you know in the end when you get the national dex you should know in Sandgem you go to Dawn's house talk to her sister and she tells you of a certain poke's location. If you're persistent enough in swarming a long amount of time around you actually encounter a shiny sometimes. Either that or you have just plain luck and happen to run into a shiny. 

I currently have a shiny Corsola and a shiny Deoxys I traded over in the GTS for a lvl 100 mismagius.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 17, 2008)

I've tried chaining myself it works pretty well.


----------



## Fang (Aug 17, 2008)

Hollie said:


> In all my times playing pokemon, I've never seena  shiny (except gyrados on gold, but that doesn't count)  some people i know have a team full, i fill so left out



My friend has a Shiny Golbat.


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 17, 2008)

I have a Shiny Metagross, Gyarados, Riolu, Giratina and Shinx. :shrooms


----------



## Fang (Aug 17, 2008)

I don't have a shiny anything.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 17, 2008)

Personally I would like to hand out a shiny Deoxys but I'm still pondering should I give him away or just train his D-form.


----------



## Hyde (Aug 18, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> Del, you still up for that battle?
> 
> We both use our serious teams, mine has just finished demolishing someone on serebii and its hungry for more.
> 
> (gosh now I am starting to sound like Hyde @_@)



HOLD IT!

Just now, your testimony stated that what you said just sounded like me, correct? But--
*slams desk, points finger*
I don't use words like "demolish," nor do I have battlelust!


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh hush boy. 

Anyone up for a battle, just finished transferring my army of pokemon from my other game.


----------



## Hyde (Aug 18, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> Oh hush boy.
> 
> Anyone up for a battle, just finished transferring my army of pokemon from my other game.



Zvarri! 

Not only am I an Ace Detective, I am also an Ace Battler! My team of exquisite Pok?mon, imported and of the rarest breeds, no less, would be more than adequate to take on your team of equally imported and rare breeds! Zvarri!

Teams of exquisite exquisitiveness, battling as though this day was their last, can only be put to justice if:

-All breeds and items on each team keep their identity (species/item clause)
-No breed of unfair divinity is present (Uber clause)
-No more than a single combatant per team may slumber, lest the spectacle of our battle fall on sleepy eyes (sleep clause)
-Three pairs of two combatants are present (6v6, doubles)

Zvarri! And now I, Ace Detective and Ace Battler Luke Atmey, shall take the stand! What a spectacle to behold!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 18, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Zvarri!
> 
> Not only am I an Ace Detective, I am also an Ace Battler! My team of exquisite Pok?mon, imported and of the rarest breeds, no less, would be more than adequate to take on your team of equally imported and rare breeds! Zvarri!
> 
> ...



Well I laughed.


----------



## Hyde (Aug 18, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Well I laughed.





But BI's reaction was better...

I'm finished with today's impressions...I'm glad they made you laugh but typing them on my Wii takes too long (Luke Atmey's in particular)...


----------



## Kameil (Aug 18, 2008)

These impressions make me cringe.


----------



## Hyde (Aug 18, 2008)

Kameil said:


> These impressions make me cringe.



That's because you are a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and need to loosen up...It made Duy laugh (even if it was a negative laugh--which it probably was), which is a first, for him...

Which impression made you cringe? I doubt you've even played the games...


----------



## Kameil (Aug 18, 2008)

Hyde said:


> That's because you are a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and need to loosen up...It made Duy laugh (even if it was a negative laugh--which it probably was), which is a first, for him...
> 
> Which impression made you cringe? I doubt you've even played the games...



 That was pure sarcasm if you couldn't tell. All of your impressions make me cringe you're merely a piece of shit rolled inside of an obese man's rectum slowly making your way to his entrails with your subtle tasteless bland impressions that infact don't interest anyone. If you're going to call someone a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) surely you can come up with better usage of other hurtful words?Sure you can't because you're another adolescent bitch trying to climb his way to significance. 

Do me a favor and fuck off.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 19, 2008)

Kameil said:


> That was pure sarcasm if you couldn't tell. All of your impressions make me cringe you're merely a piece of shit rolled inside of an obese man's rectum slowly making your way to his entrails with your subtle tasteless bland impressions that infact don't interest anyone. If you're going to call someone a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) surely you can come up with better usage of other hurtful words?Sure you can't because you're another adolescent bitch trying to climb his way to significance.
> 
> Do me a favor and fuck off.



10/10

DESTROYED!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fang (Aug 19, 2008)

I fucked up my Golduck. Where is that Move Deleter Guy in Diamond?


----------



## Shiron (Aug 19, 2008)

^Canalave City; should be in the house right below the Pokemon Center.


----------



## Fang (Aug 19, 2008)

Appreciated, I fucked up and out of convience and laziness taught my Golduck nothing but HM moves.


----------



## delirium (Aug 19, 2008)

Battle, anyone?


----------



## Hyde (Aug 19, 2008)

Kameil said:


> That was pure sarcasm if you couldn't tell. All of your impressions make me cringe you're merely a piece of shit rolled inside of an obese man's rectum slowly making your way to his entrails with your subtle tasteless bland impressions that infact don't interest anyone. If you're going to call someone a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) surely you can come up with better usage of other hurtful words?Sure you can't because you're another adolescent bitch trying to climb his way to significance.
> 
> Do me a favor and fuck off.



I'm sure a Pok?mon battle can determine the truth behind this butthurt run-on of a rant...

As childish as settling quarrels with a game aimed at a younger crowd, it is far more mature than complaining about something you can simply scroll past, and then retaliating with the largest "NO U" I have ever taken the time to read...Even though I don't really know you at all, you insist on trying to prove your superiority through foaming at the mouth, just as Duy tries to prove his through extensive knowledge of useless shit that nobody cares about...

Here I am, beginning to rant about how your temper is as short of your pimple of a penis, how sloppily defensive you are, etc., and how Duy thinks he's the Lord himself because he spends too much time playing video games, how his virgin love was the coin slot of a Street Fighter booth, how his head is larger than his actual body, etc., but I won't continue...Why? Because I don't get as anally sore as fast as you, and I don't wave around my imaginary e-penis full of tourneyfag terms and Street Fighter at everybody, ego-jaculating the label "scrub" onto everybody's face...

My Friend Code is in my signature...
6v6
Doubles
Species/Item/Uber/Sleep Clause
L50 or L100 (L50 is faster, but whatever)

PM me when you're ready...


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 19, 2008)

You should lay off the attacks, you had it coming calling him a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Hyde (Aug 19, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> You should lay off the attacks, you had it coming calling him a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



He had it coming, bashing something that he could easily keep to himself...


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 19, 2008)

Saying your impressions make him cringe did not warrant you calling him a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), there was also a time you told him to shut up.

I (and I am sure many others) am sick of your attitude.


----------



## Hyde (Aug 19, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> Saying your impressions make him cringe did not warrant you calling him a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), there was also a time you told him to shut up.
> 
> I (and I am sure many others) am sick of your attitude.



If he is entitled to telling me to shut up, why am I not entitled to telling him to shut up? I could decapitate a puppy every time one of you opens your Dorito-encrusted mouths, but I don't say much of it.

Likewise, I am sick of many members' collective attitude. Let me list them:

Duy- You never miss an opportunity to put stilts on your high horse. Whether you are attempting to give advice or rubbing dicks with Kameil ("10/10 DESTROYED!!!!!!!!!!"), it is difficult to remember that you are a grown man with plenty of advice on things that are relevant to my interests and not some man-child trying to look cool by being an Internet Tough Guy. Honestly, nobody gives a shit.

Kameil- I honestly don't know who the Hell you are, but I already hate you. If you are angry at me, make a point so I can fix it, don't just give me reasons to hate you. To err is human; To forgive is divine. I hate it when potential frienships are killed so early, so prove my previous assumptions wrong and give me a reason to look up to you.

Ryo- I don't really remember you, either. Are you mad because I beat you in Pok?mon, or something? Read what I said about Kameil.

Skeets- You're like Duy, but with more slang to increase your Internet Tough Guy points.


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 19, 2008)

> Ryo- I don't really remember you, either. Are you mad because I beat you in Pokémon, or something? Read what I said about Kameil.



I don't care, its just a game.


----------



## Hyde (Aug 19, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> I don't care, its just a game.



Not to various others, it isn't...

If you don't tell me where the leak is, don't expect me to fix it...


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 19, 2008)

Too motions e-motions not enough pokemon.


----------



## delirium (Aug 19, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Too motions e-motions not enough pokemon.



xD for real.

Ready to battle yet?


----------



## Kameil (Aug 19, 2008)

Hyde said:


> I'm sure a Pokémon battle can determine the truth behind this butthurt run-on of a rant...
> 
> As childish as settling quarrels with a game aimed at a younger crowd, it is far more mature than complaining about something you can simply scroll past, and then retaliating with the largest "NO U" I have ever taken the time to read...Even though I don't really know you at all, you insist on trying to prove your superiority through foaming at the mouth, just as Duy tries to prove his through extensive knowledge of useless shit that nobody cares about...
> 
> ...


Apparently I'm not anally sore as you when you know you had gotten beat verbally and embarassed a typical response for someone whom can't take a bashing when the person starts bashing themselves. Now as your face droops as if you had down-syndrome staring at the computer acknowledge that maybe someday you can surely gain the concept of attitude and how it's exerted. I just hope you gain the ability one day to make an entrance out of that cavern you call an asshole and see the light for what it is. Sometimes I just hate really stuck up people like you holding in their shit and letting it pile in their system but truly if you're going to approach me with continual insults starting rubbing cyanide in your dirt infested clit close your eyes and cough just please leave.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 19, 2008)

1. I'm 19, to my eyes I'm still quite the kid.

2. Useless? Atleast I give a good enough advice to advance your game. Take it to     Smogon and they'll love to taste of your scrubby tears and lame impressions. You punks ask for help on your team and now you throw my advice in my face? Why even post up a question anyways if you're not going to listen to anything anyone say.

3. Way to put me down by calling me a virgin and whatnot. Sorry I just broke up with the girlfriend 2 weeks ago, so I can't have sex as freely as I want to anymore. 

4. Sorry for enjoying SF4 and exploring a brand new game. Don't talk shit about me dwelling deep into a certain game when you're on the internet arguing to a bunch of people and making lame impressions in a Pokemon thread.

5. Not once have I boasted my skill in anything. If I did it was probably towards some idiot saying something dumb. So that's just me messing around. I've never talked down on anyone in this thread regarding their player skills or anything. Cause if I was a dick I'd say something like this...so how many people in this thread who use to play in the old days saw anymore than 4/6 of my team? Want me to boast? 80% of this whole thread never made it pass my Starter, 2 Walls, and CBTar.


----------



## Tash (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh hey sweet discussion guys can I join?


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 20, 2008)

LOL @ Talking About Tourneyfags

What's wrong with learning the mechanics to a game you're going to play for a long time if it enhances your experience?

And pretty much every in this thread is a kid at heart at the very least, you don't grow out of liking kiddy stuff when you hit a certain age. Hell I see 27 year old women who are still into Hello Kitty and shit.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 20, 2008)

He fucking repped me just pathetic.


----------



## Hyde (Aug 20, 2008)

Kameil said:


> Apparently I'm not anally sore as you when you know you had gotten beat verbally and embarassed a typical response for someone whom can't take a bashing when the person starts bashing themselves. Now as your face droops as if you had down-syndrome staring at the computer acknowledge that maybe someday you can surely gain the concept of attitude and how it's exerted. I just hope you gain the ability one day to make an entrance out of that cavern you call an asshole and see the light for what it is. Sometimes I just hate really stuck up people like you holding in their shit and letting it pile in their system but truly if you're going to approach me with continual insults starting rubbing cyanide in your dirt infested clit close your eyes and cough just please leave.



My case is useless, because I can't counterpoint "NO U," because there is no point to counter. A wall of name calling and insults is hardly acting your age. This convo has gone:

"hey u shut up"

"no u dummy wuts ur problem"

U CALL ME A DUMMY? FGSFDS! YOU STUPID IDIOT POOP HEAD!"

"wut the heck y u say that?"

"u dont hav any friends! go away!"

"well i dont like most of u guys!"

"guys just chill n takl abowt pokeymon"

"u call me a loser? i never was a loser n i told u stuf n if u takl with my friends they call u a loser"

(meanwhile, one child rejects the other's friendly gesture and yanks some of his hair out)

This is what we (myself very much included) have resorted to. Name-calling, hair-pulling, and other things we learned were bad in what? Preschool? As odd as this sounds, can't we all just grow up and talk about Pok?mon? As much as select others hate my guts, I'll cool of and converse with the others...See? I'm ending my sentences with ellipses, again...

(Also, Duy, I usually go to Smogon for advice, they've proven more helpful more often than you can manage...I'm not insulting your teaching abilities, just cutting out the middle man...)

To ?<3- I've got enough time, would you like to battle?

EDIT: Never mind that, I have to attend to something...I'll battle you in the morning, if you're up for it...


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 20, 2008)

?<3 said:


> xD for real.
> 
> Ready to battle yet?



Hopefully, just have to check my wi-fi adapter.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 20, 2008)

Hyde said:


> My case is useless, because I can't counterpoint "NO U," because there is no point to counter. A wall of name calling and insults is hardly acting your age. This convo has gone:
> 
> "hey u shut up"
> 
> ...


I'm fairly acting my age as for you you're merely an adolescent who hasn't learned his lessons not even yet. You talk shit to someone and turn around and try to act friendly spamming impressions from Phoenix Wright multiple times that gets fairly annoying and yet you keep going. Really now spamming impressions from a gaming series around a forum awfully makes you emit a stench of stupidity and immaturity as you are showing right now.


----------



## Hyde (Aug 20, 2008)

Kameil said:


> He fucking repped me just pathetic.



(A double-post, unfortunately)

What's more pathetic than the sad clown who is too selfish and caught up with unnecessary hatred to accept an open hand? How can one be too blind to realize that batting down someone's offer for friendship out of Wrath, a sin so despicable it's deadly? But whatever, you'll probably sleep off your rage...

You type at your keyboard, your fury unended,
I'll stand here with patience, my right hand extended,
With eager eyes waiting for torn friendship, mended...

(Just PM all of your rage, this thread doesn't need it--I won't even read it, anyway)


----------



## Hyde (Aug 20, 2008)

Kameil said:


> I'm fairly acting my age as for you you're merely an adolescent who hasn't learned his lessons not even yet. You talk shit to someone and turn around and try to act friendly spamming impressions from Phoenix Wright multiple times that gets fairly annoying and yet you keep going. Really now spamming impressions from a gaming series around a forum awfully makes you emit a stench of stupidity and immaturity as you are showing right now.



BI enjoys my impressions, and joins me...

I have no reason to stop, so don't explode at nothing...


----------



## Kameil (Aug 20, 2008)

Hyde said:


> (A double-post, unfortunately)
> 
> What's more pathetic than the sad clown who is too selfish and caught up with unnecessary hatred to accept an open hand? How can one be too blind to realize that batting down someone's offer for friendship out of Wrath, a sin so despicable it's deadly? But whatever, you'll probably sleep off your rage...
> 
> ...


 Am I giving off the vibe of anger? Not even will I waste energy on delving into this very subject we're speaking of. I just merely pity you trying to undulate your sad weakening arms to show superiority in this thread among others gloating about your pokes and such when it's just a game nobody cares that much. Your ego is heightened to an extent of idiocy and into a form of you being an incoherent inconsiderate ass I "rest my case".


----------



## delirium (Aug 20, 2008)

Aaaaaanyway. In other news. Smogon's tier list went through another change (on the BL & UU side). I'm not sure on the exact changes but I did notice Aerodactyl being dropped down to UU. wtf? I don't know.. Aero is a little strong for UU, right? Then again.. Steelix and Weezing are pretty broken in UU, too, and they could wall Aero pretty good. Swellow is pretty broken in UU, too. What do you guys think?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 20, 2008)

?<3 said:


> Aaaaaanyway. In other news. Smogon's tier list went through another change (on the BL & UU side). I'm not sure on the exact changes but I did notice Aerodactyl being dropped down to UU. wtf? I don't know.. Aero is a little strong for UU, right? Then again.. Steelix and Weezing are pretty broken in UU, too, and they could wall Aero pretty good. Swellow is pretty broken in UU, too. What do you guys think?



I don't understand why Aero is now in UU instead of BL. The only reason he got dropped from OU is just simply because everything that can do his job are a ton better. I remember back in RSE a CBAero would tear shit up if teams weren't prepared. I guess things like Hippowdon dropped Aero that low.

I can see why Steelix and Weezing are in UU however. The need for a Hazer/Phazer ain't that big anymore in DP so Weezing lost its touch. Weezing still makes a great Gyarados counter and a decent Physical Tank though if you still ever need one. Donphan, Hippowdon, and Skarm still does better in terms of Tanking but they don't do too hot against Gyarados. I never even knew Swellow was even any good to begin with. Never got into UUs, I was stricly playing OUs.


----------



## Hyde (Aug 20, 2008)

Kameil said:


> Am I giving off the vibe of anger? Not even will I waste energy on delving into this very subject we're speaking of. I just merely pity you trying to undulate your sad weakening arms to show superiority in this thread among others gloating about your pokes and such when it's just a game nobody cares that much. Your ego is heightened to an extent of idiocy and into a form of you being an incoherent inconsiderate ass I "rest my case".



Well, if screaming every insult you know is a sign of being angry, then yes, you are quite the angry person...Which connects to my next point: A post or two ago, you claim that you are "acting [your] age," but if that's true, then it's safe to assume that you are four years old and still wet the bed...Unless, of course, grabbing every word of profanity you know and jumbling it into a clusterfuck of senseless whining, going batshit insane over unimportant things, and doing whatever possible to keep the bad blood flowing, are all signs of maturity, which they aren't...

Also, you claim that my ego is "heightened to an extent of idiocy and into a form of being an incoherent inconsiderate ass." Let's spell this out:

"Your ego is heightened to an extent of idiocy" 
You probably take this from my pre-battle attitude, and I have explained multiple times that I only taunt before matches to give the other party a good reason to beat me and give it their all, because not everybody is 100% merciless 100% of the time...Would bullfights be as interesting if the matador and bull were best friends and didn't mean any harm?

"... you being an incoherent ..."
Says the man who tries to get his point across by spouting every insult he knows into an unreadable pile of "why dont u just cunt face ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and fuck dipshit asshole douchebag just do us a favor an cough" (cough? What the Hell?),

"... inconsiderate ass ..."
, and also does everything capable to dirty this thread by relentlessly continuing the bickering...

To Duy- Wait, why don't we need hazers and phazers anymore?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 20, 2008)

Hyde said:


> To Duy- Wait, why don't we need hazers and phazers anymore?



So after you run your mouth about people's advices here and begin to talk shit on me and other you still intend to address me with a question.

Take your shit to Smogon because they provide you with a much more informative answer. I know it and you do too, .


----------



## Hyde (Aug 20, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> So after you run your mouth about people's advices here and begin to talk shit on me and other you still intend to address me with a question.
> 
> Take your shit to Smogon because they provide you with a much more informative answer. I know it and you do too, .



That was then, this is now...

And I apologize for snapping at you...My problem is that I can take people too seriously, and tend to overthink things...My bad...

I just had plenty of negative feelings bottled up and made the mistake of shaking it up and spraying it at everybody...


----------



## Fang (Aug 20, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Well, if screaming every insult you know is a sign of being angry, then yes, you are quite the angry person...Which connects to my next point: A post or two ago, you claim that you are "acting [your] age," but if that's true, then it's safe to assume that you are four years old and still wet the bed...Unless, of course, grabbing every word of profanity you know and jumbling it into a clusterfuck of senseless whining, going batshit insane over unimportant things, and doing whatever possible to keep the bad blood flowing, are all signs of maturity, which they aren't...
> 
> Also, you claim that my ego is "heightened to an extent of idiocy and into a form of being an incoherent inconsiderate ass." Let's spell this out:
> 
> ...



What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Hyde (Aug 20, 2008)

TWF said:


> What the hell are you talking about?



Don't trouble yourself with such negativeness, it was meant to end the feud between Kameil and myself...Just sit back, relax, and talk about some Pok?mon...


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 20, 2008)

Does anybody want to battle?

Doubles. lv.100
No Ubers
Evasion Clause
Hax Item Clause
Sleep Clause


----------



## Hyde (Aug 20, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> Does anybody want to battle?
> 
> Doubles. lv.100
> No Ubers
> ...



You know it!

So no species/item clause?


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 20, 2008)

Species Clause also, forgot to add that.
No item clause, that clasue is just useless

How many battles do you feel like having, I want to try some teams out.


----------



## Hyde (Aug 20, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> Species Clause also, forgot to add that.
> No item clause, that clasue is just useless
> 
> How many battles do you feel like having, I want to try some teams out.



As many as you want, I want to try out some different combos...

I think the reason the item clause was created was to prevent people from using

Full Sweeper Team@Life Orb/Focus Sash
-Powerful Devastating Move
-Fast Devastating Move
-Hyper Beam Devastating Move
-Devastatingly Devastating Move

or something...


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 20, 2008)

None of the pokemon for the first team I am using hold the same item, I will use item clause in our next battle.

I am entering the the lobby.


----------



## Hyde (Aug 20, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> None of the pokemon for the first team I am using hold the same item, I will use item clause in our next battle.
> 
> I am entering the the lobby.



Hold on, making adjustments...


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 20, 2008)

GG.

Okay, next battle, item clause will be in play.


----------



## Hyde (Aug 20, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> GG.
> 
> Okay, next battle, item clause will be in play.



Ouch, I was very unprepared for Neptune...

But that Close Combat did too much damage, if Heracross was EV trained, Meta would've been broken...Maybe you should reconsider your EV spread?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 20, 2008)

You're lucky I forgive and forget, cause I'm cool like that.

Everything already hits too hard in the DP generation so the ability to stall, SubPass, and setup became almost futile. If you take a rundown of the OUs who can setup properly and sweep full teams there aren't many. On the top of my head I can think of Gyarados, Infernape, Porygon-Z, Azelf, and Mismagius. Gyarados is a no brainer, but even then he would have to look out for many things in order to sweep which is way many just opted to using the Bulkydos set which is more prediction and setup only when you have a huge chance to. Infernape needs tons of setup and team scouting to get off a Nasty Plot and sweep teams. Mismagius and Porygon-Z gets walled pretty quickly at times against Blissey and can be revenge killed by many Pokemons. Azelf has to get off 2-3 Nasty Plots to 2HKO Blissey or use Explosion.

All in all, Hazers/Phazers were big last gen because the ability to stall and wall were way to easy and effective. SubPassing was such a very effective strategy back then that if you weren't prepared to Haze/Phaze you're in for some deep shit. Same goes for the beefy setup Pokemon back then too like Curselax, Cursepert, Calmcune, Calmkou and many others. It was way to easy to sweep teams back then with a setup strategy then it is now. Now you have better options like Garchomp, CBTar, and CSmence who can demolish teams without any kind of buffs and very little setup. If they were able to setup with a SubPass or whatever, a fast enough counter can just sweep them right back.

I thought Item Clause was created because people were bitching too much about everyone having Leftovers.


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 20, 2008)

I am quite happy with the current spread I have for this Metagross.

I might consider using my other Metas for that team, but I don't remember which ones have Agility, cause I need that move.

Edit - Wait what, this is supposed to be doubles, woops.

I will rehost the battle.


----------



## Hyde (Aug 20, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> You're lucky I forgive and forget, cause I'm cool like that.
> 
> Everything already hits too hard in the DP generation so the ability to stall, SubPass, and setup became almost futile. If you take a rundown of the OUs who can setup properly and sweep full teams there aren't many. On the top of my head I can think of Gyarados, Infernape, Porygon-Z, Azelf, and Mismagius. Gyarados is a no brainer, but even then he would have to look out for many things in order to sweep which is way many just opted to using the Bulkydos set which is more prediction and setup only when you have a huge chance to. Infernape needs tons of setup and team scouting to get off a Nasty Plot and sweep teams. Mismagius and Porygon-Z gets walled pretty quickly at times against Blissey and can be revenge killed by many Pokemons. Azelf has to get off 2-3 Nasty Plots to 2HKO Blissey or use Explosion.
> 
> ...



Funny thing, half of my team got swept by an Agility Metagross...Are they common/good?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 20, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Funny thing, half of my team got swept by an Agility Metagross...Are they common/good?



You just need a solid counter. There is no PERFECT Pokemon team which makes the game so fun, so you have to accomodate to certain situations. To be honest I didn't have a lot of problems with Agiligross back in the days simply because I ran Hippowdon and CSchomp. Skarm can still wall it with Roost and threaten a Whirlwind. Actually almost every heavy hitter with a Choice Scarf will outbeat Agiligross. 

I haven't seen an Agiligross for the longest time to be honest with you. I can see where you're coming from though because not a lot of things are strong enough to take hits from Gross which allows it to setup like that. You can opt to using another counter or just deal with revenge killing. I still do the latter against many of the matchups I had to deal with.

It's just how Pokemon is, you can catch em all but you can never beat em all.


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 20, 2008)

Okay, that set needs readjustment, up for another battle?


----------



## Hyde (Aug 20, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> You just need a solid counter. There is no PERFECT Pokemon team which makes the game so fun, so you have to accomodate to certain situations. To be honest I didn't have a lot of problems with Agiligross back in the days simply because I ran Hippowdon and CSchomp. Skarm can still wall it with Roost and threaten a Whirlwind. Actually almost every heavy hitter with a Choice Scarf will outbeat Agiligross.
> 
> I haven't seen an Agiligross for the longest time to be honest with you. I can see where you're coming from though because not a lot of things are strong enough to take hits from Gross which allows it to setup like that. You can opt to using another counter or just deal with revenge killing. I still do the latter against many of the matchups I had to deal with.
> 
> It's just how Pokemon is, you can catch em all but you can never beat em all.



True, true...

My problem is that I don't have any Ground-types, just Pok?s that know EQ...I only have the time to make one, which do you suggest?

To Mar'yo- Um, I guess so...I don't really have many others, but I'll give it a shot...


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 20, 2008)

Okay, this will be our last battle, then I might go and kick ass on serebii.


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 20, 2008)

Good game Hyde, you must really hate Yache berry. -_0

Edit - Also your team needs team work, see how everytime I used earthquake it was because my other pokemon had levitate, thats what you need if you want to succeed at an high rate in doubles, the only time I used earthquake on my own pokemon was cause I had no choice.


----------



## Hyde (Aug 20, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> Good game Hyde, you must really hate Yache berry. -_0
> 
> Edit - Also your team needs team work, see how everytime I used earthquake it was because my other pokemon had levitate, thats what you need if you want to succeed at an high rate in doubles, the only time I used earthquake on my own pokemon was cause I had no choice.



I haven't used my Staraptor in ages, but I'll probably breed a new one...Only Supereffectivire knows EQ, though, so I just try to pair him with Kumar (Gengar), who has levitate...My usual pairs are:

Ambipom and Lucario- I always start out with Fake Out, and if I've dazed the only threat to Luke, I get a free Swords Dance...

Electivire and Gengar- This is my favorite pair, because of the sheer type coverage they have (Electric, Ice, Fighting, Ground, and Ghost), not to mention that they both happen to be shiny...

Heracross and Vaporeon- These two have won me many neck-to-neck battles...Nothing special, besides that...

Any other pair I come up with isn't really set in stone, but I'm still breeding, researching, and planning out more teams...

EDIT:


Actually, that last bit with T-tar ("Light" is an odd name for a Pok? that knocks over Indian elephants and frustrates map-makers, though) was pretty close, though...But the end was perfect timing, because I had to get coats or something for boarding school...


----------



## Shiron (Aug 20, 2008)

?<3 said:


> Aaaaaanyway. In other news. Smogon's tier list went through another change (on the BL & UU side). I'm not sure on the exact changes but I did notice Aerodactyl being dropped down to UU. wtf? I don't know.. Aero is a little strong for UU, right? Then again.. Steelix and Weezing are pretty broken in UU, too, and they could wall Aero pretty good. Swellow is pretty broken in UU, too. What do you guys think?


From what I can remember, the most recent changes were that these Pokes were sent down to OU for testing there:
-Aero
-Steelix
-Weezing
-Venasaur
-Miltank
And I think that's it...

Not really sure how I feel about it; some of them are fine for the most part like Venasaur, but I'm really not sure about Aero... Steelix is also pretty beefy for UU and along with Weezing and Clefable, it makes a pretty solid defensive combination.

Although what worries me more than that is that some people are actually discussing just sending all of BL into UU (apparently the people advocating for it think the way most of the BL pokes were assigned there was just baseless theorymoning without any actual testing and want to do the BL and UU tests right) and then slowly moving out the problem childs... Really not liking that idea, because that's far too much being sent down at once and would make it very difficult to determine each of the BL pokes effect on the UU metagame. 

I'm hoping it doesn't happen and there's a fair bit of opposition over there to the idea, but we'll see...


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 20, 2008)

To get a dragon dance T-Tar your breed a T-Tar with a Kingdra right?


----------



## Hyde (Aug 21, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> To get a dragon dance T-Tar your breed a T-Tar with a Kingdra right?



I've never used T-tar, either ask Serebii, Smogon, or Duy...

Or try it for yourself, of course...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 21, 2008)

I can't remember the first Pokemon but I think I did it like this...

Horsea (Dragon Dance) -> Charmander -> Larvitar.


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 21, 2008)

Female larvitar and male charmander with dragon dance.


----------



## Hyde (Aug 21, 2008)

Which Ground-type should I breed?:

Hippowdon- The only other tank I've trained is Vaporeon, plus a Stealth Rock user wouldn't hurt...I also can pair it up with some Steel-types, to take advantage of Sand Stream (although I'd probably have to replace at least one of the Steel-types with a Steel/Flying, Rock/Flying, or Levitating Poké, because of EQ)...

Garchomp- My team is pretty well-prepared for this guy, but I've seen how much damage he can cause if set up properly (I'm thinking Salac Berry from Jolteon, Baton Passed to GAR, who can take the EQ without much of a problem)...Also, he would the only Poké in my current ranks, the others having a double type that eliminates that weakness...I'm not sure if I have too many sweepers, though...

(Those are my only ideas right now, but feel free to make a suggestion)


----------



## delirium (Aug 21, 2008)

Many of us are already members there. If you look at the last couple of pages, we were talking a little bit about some of the BL/UU changes; namely, Aero being dropped to UU.

I think I'mma head over there right now actually and look for some battles.


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 21, 2008)

We play competitively.


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 21, 2008)

My Smogon name is Unholy Calamity, I mainly go there for sets. strategies and other stuff.

I try to stick with WiFi because I like the animation.


----------



## delirium (Aug 21, 2008)

Oddly enough I've never tried Shoddy. What's it like?

My handle on Smogon is delaroche.


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 21, 2008)

Cool, I'm starting to collect every single Pokemon with fantastic IVs by trading on Smogon, so I can battle on WiFi later. When I finish my quest, so to speak, I will have like 7 copies of some Pokemon, a couple copies of other Pokemon, or just one copy of some Pokemon. I battle on WiFi too, since I like the animations, but they can get tedious, and because of that, I practice and hone my skills on Shoddy Battle. I also battle on Shoddy Battle since official tournaments on Smogon are held on Shoddy Battle. At least I won one tournament I entered over there 

Shoddy Battle is pretty cool actually. It's the Pokemon Battle just without any animations and the actions and stuff is told in text on the side of the screen. It's way faster than a WiFi battle and most battles just take about 5-10 minutes unless you or your opponent is using a stall team.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm not the best when it comes to breeding for the perfect IV's and I made some mistakes with my current teams EVs but I'm getting better. Too bad my wi-fi adapter is acting up, I guess I'll have ot buy a real wireless router.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh so shoddy battle is like netbattle?


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 21, 2008)

Yep, except ShoddyBattle isn't a lost cause.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 21, 2008)

Shoddy looks like a strange battle system. :S


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 21, 2008)

It's not weird, it's pretty straight forward. You go to the Team Builder, make a team. Go on a server, Smogon University is recommended. Go to the Find Tab, click Find Match. And BAM! You're battling, then just keep clicking Find Match.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 22, 2008)

Just out of sheer curiosity..who here trains for perfect IV's?


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 22, 2008)

I do           .


----------



## Hyde (Aug 22, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Just out of sheer curiosity..who here trains for perfect IV's?



I'm too lazy for that...I mostly stop at EVs/nature, and even some Pok?s (Heracross, Jolteon, Infernape) haven't been EV trained...

To that other guy- I regularly lurk Smogon, but I do not yet have an account...I'll probably make one today, since I have some questions or something (my handle will either be S0crat3s or Hyde)...Actually, I suppose that answers my question of GAR or Hippo, seeing that GAR is banned (I'll probably use him for tourneys at GameStop or boarding school, anyway)...Oh, and Fidget looks really wierd...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 22, 2008)

Why is Garchomp be considered to be banned in OU play? Sand Veil?

I think it'll all come to pass like when people were considering moving TTar up to Ubers because techincally his stats break the 600 base due to unlimited Sandstorm and the 1.5x SDEF boost that Rock types get under Sandstorm.


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 22, 2008)

They want to ban Garchomp because they think it overcentralizes the metagame and that they say the Yache Berry set is uncounterable, they could have just banned Yache Berry on Garchomp.

They say he is uber material when infact he won't do shit in ubers, he will considered the worst uber just like Deoxys-E, and they are even thinking of banning him because of the duel screen starter set.

Garchomp is not banned yet, they are testing him on a suspect ladder on Smogon for 1 month and they are going to let people that reach a certain rank on the ladder decide if a metagame without Garchomp and Deoxys-E is a good metagame, after that they are going to test Stealth Rock and Lati@s without Soul Dew and see if Stealth Rock should be banned and see if the Latis without SD should be OU. they might aswell stop testing now and ban Garchomp because everyone with half a brain knows what is gonna happen after their test is finished


----------



## Shiron (Aug 22, 2008)

Skeets said:


> lol Chomp is banned? wow


Garchomp isn't banned yet; it's still playable in the standard (OU) ladder. There is just a suspect ladder that doesn't feature it (or Deoxys-S) right now, to determine whether or not it should be banned.



Marufuji Ryo said:


> They want to ban Garchomp because they think it overcentralizes the metagame and that they say the Yache Berry set is uncounterable, they could have just banned Yache Berry on Garchomp.


Meh... And if you removed Rest from Manaphy, it could do just well in OU... If you ban Taunt on Deoxys-S, then it could work in OU (since as a simple sweeper, it was found fine for OU, but the support sets are what cause the problems)... Without Encore and/or Shadow Tag, Wobbuffett would be OU... Basically, a lot of Pokemon could quite easily be changed like that and be able to be just fine in normal play.

However, Smogon tries to be as true to the game as possible, except in cases where it's to make the game more competitive (Sleep Clause and Evasion Clause). By banning YacheChomp, they'd be becoming less true to the game with the only result being Garchomp playing fine in OU... However, with Garchomp simply being moved up to Ubers, the problem in OU would be solved and there's no becoming less true to the game.

In other words, why force it into OU? If we have to nerf Garchomp to keep it there, then should it really be there in the first place? Why should we becoming less true to the actual game just to keep it around? And if we do that, then what next? How much truth are we willing to loose to the actual game to create a balanced meta-game?

Things should be kept as close as possible except when they hinder the competetive meta-game regardless of tiers such as not having Sleep Clause and Evasion Clause would. We can remain true to the game by putting it in Ubers, whereas to keep it in OU, we'd have to start becoming less true to it, which would then lead us to becoming even less true to it by having to do similarly with other Pokemon such as Manaphy. Thus, the best solution over all would be to simply move it to Ubers.

That's pretty much the thought prcoess over there and I pretty much agree with it.

Edit: Oh and as for the non-Soul Dew Lati@s... I feel that its silly for just that same reason. If you have to start changing a Poke and limiting them to let them fit into a tier, then they shouldn't be there. Although I am confused as to why Smogon would actually test them in OU, but not test a metagame without YacheChomp; they can't have it both ways.

Edit 2: Although upon thinking it over, I can see it the other way as "YacheChomp is the only version that's too much for OU, so send it to Ubers, but let the other variants, which aren't too much for it, stay there." That would get a bit confusing once it would start to be implemented for other Pokemon, but I can see it that way. 

Although... I've heard good things about the variety found in the metagame now that no forms of Garchomp have to be worried about in the Suspect Ladder, which is letting more variety blossom, which would have been more limited if it was just YacheChomp that was banned, since Garchomp would still be a threat without it, especially on a Sandstorm team. So despite being able to see it that way, I still prefer for it to wind up sent to Ubers.



> They say he is uber material when infact he won't do shit in ubers, he will considered the worst uber just like Deoxys-E, and they are even thinking of banning him because of the duel screen starter set.


Ubers is a banlist for OU and isn't an actual tier (it's a pseudo-tier); it thus doesn't matter if they actually do well in Ubers or not. If a Pokemon is too much for OU, that's where it go. Keeping it in OU simply because it's too weak for it to be used in Ubers is again just bending things for Garchomp as Ubers doesn't care about that since its first and formost and banlist for OU.

As for Deoxys-S... It's because he has the fastest Taunt in the game, which practically guarantees that he'll get up Stealth Rocks, and at least one of the screens (but probably both). Having a guarantee to get all three of those things up is a very powerful thing, as that means for 6 turns after it gets both screens up and switches, all of your Pokemon basically have -2 Atk and Sp. Atk.

It's not a powerful force in the way that Garchomp is, but it's a huge advantage. I'm not really sure how I feel on it actually being banned for that though, unlike Garchomp... I can understand the eason though.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 22, 2008)

"banning him because of the duel screen starter set."
What's that?

edit: Reflect and light screen?


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes       .


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 22, 2008)

Tsunayoshi said:


> Garchomp isn't banned yet; it's still playable in the standard (OU) ladder. There is just a suspect ladder that doesn't feature it (or Deoxys-S) right now, to determine whether or not it should be banned.
> 
> 
> Meh... And if you removed Rest from Manaphy, it could do just well in OU... If you ban Taunt on Deoxys-S, then it could work in OU (since as a simple sweeper, it was found fine for OU, but the support sets are what cause the problems)... Without Encore and/or Shadow Tag, Wobbuffett would be OU... Basically, a lot of Pokemon could quite easily be changed like that and be able to be just fine in normal play.
> ...



Read this, QFT! You have said everything exactly as it is on Smogon, and the metagame. Thanks for helping me clear it up


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 22, 2008)

Well I stand corrected, was only going by what I heard from others.

Does anyone want to battle, I wanna see how good some teams I have are in a singles battle as they have proven to be successful in doubles.


----------



## Rodlin-Senpu (Aug 22, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo Battle me?


0259-1405-1105

My name is rod


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 22, 2008)

Ok.

Standard rules right?


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 22, 2008)

Anyone wanna battle me? Standard rules, no DT, or OHKO. You can use the same items.

4854 8706 6878


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 22, 2008)

I will play you.


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 22, 2008)

Cool, I'll add you and go on now.


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for the battle. it helped me alot.


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 22, 2008)

gg, Marufuji Ryo!


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 22, 2008)

I am still surprised Moltres survived surf from Starmie.


----------



## delirium (Aug 22, 2008)

Maybe it's just me but I seem to have more problems with Salamence than I do Garchomp, even with Yache. Sand Veil is broken though. xD


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 22, 2008)

Mixed Mence and Specsmence are more dangerous right from the get go. Chomp easily has more potential, and late game sweeping capability.


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 22, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Mixed Mence and Specsmence are more dangerous right from the get go. Chomp easily has more potential, and late game sweeping capability.



Agreed.....

I was suprised too when Moltres survived Surf. Must've been minimum damage, lol.


----------



## delirium (Aug 22, 2008)

> Mixed Mence and Specsmence are more dangerous right from the get go.



Pretty much. Doesn't need any boosts to 2HKO most pokemon on neutral. On top of that Mence is one of the if not THE most unpredictable in the game. You have to let it hit to know what the hell it is. Unless you get lucky and Knock Off as Mence switches in.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 22, 2008)

Shit you know how many times I switched in Blissey on Mence, thinking it was Specsmence
and get hit with a Brick Break. 

I personally stopped using Mence cause of Stealth rock.

On the topic of Stealth rock I don't think it should be banned. It's necessary to stop the constant switch fest that occurs. Also imagine the game with no Stealth Rock, Bellyzard could tear shit up again.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 22, 2008)

Eh, even without Stealth Rocks, Bellyzard wouldn't be too much of a worry as it will still have a counter in fast Hazers like Crobat, even if it has Leftovers/Wish support, as Haze can just be used again. Or simply revenge kill with a Pokemon that has good Attack and Stone Edge (Choice Scarf Gyarados as an example, although I supposed Waterfall would be good enough from it). Although if it's focus sashed... Ouch. But Sandstorm teams would take care of that idea.

And personally, I really wouldn't mind Stealth Rock being banned, as I don't like Pokemon like say Moltres simply taking 50% right off the bat because of its typing. At least the other such entry hazards (Spikes and Toxic Spikes) take a few turns to get to max potency and aren't type dependent in damage; either you're immune to them or you're not. Not that Moltres would really be too much better without them, but it's still annoying that Pokemon will take that kind of damage simply because of their typing.


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah it's pretty gay, it should've just been like Seismic Toss, or the Spikes and stuff


----------



## Hyde (Aug 22, 2008)

Which is preferrable on Hippo, Stone Edge or Ice Fang? I'm thinking Stone Edge to counter Ice, but Ice Fang could be useful to counter other Ground-types, both Dragon/Flying and /Ground (as opposed to just /Fling), and Grass-types...


----------



## delirium (Aug 22, 2008)

I just had my first Shoddy Battle. It's pretty cool. A lot easier to get battles. It's so fast paced without the animations though that sometimes I lose where I'm at. But I might start battling here from now on. Especially for testing teams. A real easy way of putting theory into action without having to go through the trouble of breeding and training (only to find out your strat sucks ).


----------



## Shiron (Aug 22, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Which is preferrable on Hippo, Stone Edge or Ice Fang? I'm thinking Stone Edge to counter Ice, but Ice Fang could be useful to counter other Ground-types, both Dragon/Flying and /Ground (as opposed to just /Fling), and Grass-types...


Ice Fang. Rock gets you Flying, Fire, Ice and Bug. Flying's taken care of by Ice Fang as well and Fire should be covered by Earthquake, which I'm assuming is a move on your set for STAB. Ice is neutral on Bug and does half damage to itself, but Earthquake works just fine on Ice Types. Ice also adds Grass, Ground, and Dragon coverage. So, overall, I'd go with Ice Fang.


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 23, 2008)

?<3 said:


> I just had my first Shoddy Battle. It's pretty cool. A lot easier to get battles. It's so fast paced without the animations though that sometimes I lose where I'm at. But I might start battling here from now on. Especially for testing teams. A real easy way of putting theory into action without having to go through the trouble of breeding and training (only to find out your strat sucks ).



Yeah, that's what a lot of people usually use it for. I must warn you though, the WiFi metagame is very different than the Shoddy Battle one. An example of this would be Blissey, Blissey is used a lot on WiFi, while on Shoddy it is barely used at all. The only reason you would want to use it on Shoddy is if you're using stall, since Zapdos / Celebi outclass it a little. On WiFi you can't obtain Zapdos and Celebi easily in game, so you have to use Blissey. This is why Blissey is used a lot in the WiFi metagame. 

Also, to the guy about the Hippowdon question, use Ice Fang, you have a lot of the things Rock already hurts, hit with Earthquake.


----------



## Hyde (Aug 23, 2008)

Tsunayoshi said:


> Ice Fang. Rock gets you Flying, Fire, Ice and Bug. Flying's taken care of by Ice Fang as well and Fire should be covered by Earthquake, which I'm assuming is a move on your set for STAB. Ice is neutral on Bug and does half damage to itself, but Earthquake works just fine on Ice Types. Ice also adds Grass, Ground, and Dragon coverage. So, overall, I'd go with Ice Fang.



Awwwwwright!

Although, I rarely have to fight Bug-types...

What do you mean by "Does half damage to itself"? Do you mean that against another Hippo, Ice Fang will 2HKO it?


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 23, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Awwwwwright!
> 
> Although, I rarely have to fight Bug-types...
> 
> What do you mean by "Does half damage to itself"? Do you mean that against another Hippo, Ice Fang will 2HKO it?



It will be super-effective against other Hippowdon, but it won't even 3HKO, IIRC. Thanks to Leftovers, and Slack Off, the opponent will just stall you out, unless you get lucky and get the bloody crit -__-


----------



## Shiron (Aug 23, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Awwwwwright!
> 
> Although, I rarely have to fight Bug-types...
> 
> What do you mean by "Does half damage to itself"? Do you mean that against another Hippo, Ice Fang will 2HKO it?


What I meant was that Ice attacks do half-damage to Ice Type Pokemon. However, since Ground attacks like Earthquake still do normal damage on ice-types, that doesn't matter too much.


----------



## Hyde (Aug 23, 2008)

Sikh Assassin said:


> It will be super-effective against other Hippowdon, but it won't even 3HKO, IIRC. Thanks to Leftovers, and Slack Off, the opponent will just stall you out, unless you get lucky and get the bloody crit -__-



So I should go with

Hippowdon@Leftovers
-EQ
-Ice Fang
-Slack Off
-Stealth Rock?

I'm not too sure about Stealth Rock (I'll still keep it), but can you layer it like Spikes?


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 23, 2008)

You can't layer it, but it's more useful, IMO. That set works, and use the regular 252 HP / 252 Def / 6 Atk, EV Spread. It works well with that set.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 23, 2008)

Stealth Rocks can't be layered; they're at max power from the get-go. Stealth Rocks is a good option for a lead or if you don't have something else to set them down. Other than it, the only other options I'd really consider would be Toxic to make it better at stalling or Stockpile to increase it's walling power by boosting its Defense even higher and giving it a nice Sp. Def boost as well.

A Hippo set that I've been thinking about is actually something like this:
Hippowdown@Leftovers
Impish
252 HP/252 Def/6 Atk
-Earthquake
-Fire Fang
-Toxic
-Slack Off

The idea would be to either Poison something and hopefully stall it out or hit it for Super-effective damage if its immune. Out of the OU Pokemon immune to Toxic:

Roserade, Lucario, Brozong, Magnezone, Metagross, Scizor, Forretress, Skarmory, Jirachi: Hit for super-effective with Fire Fang.

Lucario, Tentacruel, Magnezone, Heatran, Metagross, Jirachi: Hit for super-effective damage with Earthquake.

The rest (those not immune to Toxic) either hit for Super-effective damage, or if you can't than go with Toxic and stall them out. Not sure how well it would actually work, but it sounds like a good alternative.


----------



## Segan (Aug 23, 2008)

Guys, what's the difference between Diamond and Pearl?


----------



## Shiron (Aug 23, 2008)

Segan said:


> Guys, what's the difference between Diamond and Pearl?


Pretty much the Pokemon you can catch:


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah, so just pick which Pokemon you like more. Dialga or Palkia?  Dialga looked cool so I bought it as well!


----------



## Hyde (Aug 23, 2008)

Tsunayoshi said:


> Stealth Rocks can't be layered; they're at max power from the get-go. Stealth Rocks is a good option for a lead or if you don't have something else to set them down. Other than it, the only other options I'd really consider would be Toxic to make it better at stalling or Stockpile to increase it's walling power by boosting its Defense even higher and giving it a nice Sp. Def boost as well.
> 
> A Hippo set that I've been thinking about is actually something like this:
> Hippowdown@Leftovers
> ...



I'll wait until you test this out (before I reap the benefits of your plan), but it does make sense...

I might replace either Slack Off or Toxic with stockpile, seeing how a +++Sp.Def/Def Hippo can frustrate foes and do its job (walling)...Either that, or I can See if I can Baton Pass, or something...


----------



## Kameil (Aug 23, 2008)

I've finally obtained a Togekiss w/Tri attack.


----------



## delirium (Aug 23, 2008)

Kameil said:


> I've finally obtained a Togekiss w/Tri attack.



How'd you get it? Is it Calm Natured? Clone me one.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 23, 2008)

?<3 said:


> How'd you get it? Is it Calm Natured? Clone me one.



In a trade w/ my friend IRL funny all this time I didn't know he had the XD game. 

I traded him my speed deoxys for it. 

Sadly it's Timid natured.


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 23, 2008)

That's not bad, what are it's IVs?


----------



## Kameil (Aug 23, 2008)

Sikh Assassin said:


> That's not bad, what are it's IVs?



I'm still unfortunately not too bright nor gotten the full gist on IV'S speculate please. 


Also I borrowed my friend's XD I could work continually to get you people a Togekiss with a calm nature.


----------



## delirium (Aug 23, 2008)

If it's completely untrained, use this: 

If it does have a few EV's.. you'll need to take it into Wifi and look at its stats.

Timid is okay but I think Togekisses are better bulky. At least with the way I play.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 23, 2008)

I see I'll look into this when I get finished with some Uni work.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 23, 2008)

Holy shit Tri attack Togekiss.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 23, 2008)

TAT RAPE!!!!!


----------



## Shiron (Aug 23, 2008)

Got around to installing ShoddyBattle; it's pretty nice. I managed to win my first match, but I can tell my team needs a lot of improvement and my battle skills can use a bit of work.


----------



## Hyde (Aug 24, 2008)

Masaki said:


> Holy shit Tri attack Togekiss.



I only have room for one bird on my non-GYM team, and that spot is reserved to my Staraptor, who is currently in rehabilitation...


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 24, 2008)

Anyone want to battle?


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 24, 2008)

Sorry, Marufuji but I can't right now, maybe later dude


----------



## Hyde (Aug 24, 2008)

Platinum, please hurry!


----------



## delirium (Aug 24, 2008)

Anyone who runs UU squads wanna battle?


----------



## Shiron (Aug 24, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Platinum, please hurry!


Indeed. >.<

Also, I've been playing around on Shoddy. Hippowdown didn't really work for me. However, I've formed a new team that does alright for me. However, it's pretty much a 50/50 thing, because it does have its weaknesses and requires good prediction; either I predict right and sweep the opponent's team or predict wrong and get swept myself.

I probably shouldn't reveal it, because it has some obvious weaknesses (kill my lead before it can do anything or set up for speed and destroy me). However, I don't mind it being out there and it's an evil idea I just have to share so...

Although, I won't reveal the whole thing (but just this should be enough to get the gist of it anyway); instead I'll offer up a log of it actually working for me (although luck really played a part in this one; had Meteor Mash and/or Stone Edge not missed, or the Metagross not been Life Orbed, who knows how it would have gone):

Oh and Naxte is me:

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Rules: Ladder Match, Sleep Clause, Freeze Clause, OHKO Clause, Evasion Clause, Species Clause, Strict Damage Clause
> 
> _Shady_ sent out CHAOSWEAPON (lvl 100 Infernape ?).
> Naxte sent out Togekiss (lvl 100 Togekiss ?).
> ...






Gengar+Nasty Plot+Safe Entry+Expert Belt=Awesomeness.


----------



## delirium (Aug 24, 2008)

Wanna battle on Shoddy?

I go by delaroche. I think I'm on the official server right now. If not I'm on Smogon's.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 24, 2008)

When is Platinum coming again?


----------



## Shiron (Aug 24, 2008)

Sure. **

Edit: ^September 13th (in Japan; no other release dates are known yet).


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 25, 2008)

?<3 said:


> Wanna battle on Shoddy?
> 
> I go by delaroche. I think I'm on the official server right now. If not I'm on Smogon's.



Awesome name.
I'll play you sometime.


----------



## Hyde (Aug 25, 2008)

Tsunayoshi said:


> Sure. **
> 
> Edit: ^September 13th (in Japan; no other release dates are known yet).



We'll probably get it in 2008...


----------



## Masaki (Aug 25, 2008)

Hyde said:


> We'll probably get it in 2008...



2009        ?


----------



## Hyde (Aug 25, 2008)

Masaki said:


> 2009        ?



That's what I meant...


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 26, 2008)

I think I'm gonna order Pokemon Platinum from Play-Asia on my birthday which is like only 4 months away. I don't know how to read Japanese so that may be a problem but my brother didn't know how to read English and he got through a couple of games, lol! I like Japanese stuff anyways, and maybe some will translate it, by the time I get it.


----------



## SENTINEL (Aug 26, 2008)

2009 what?


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 26, 2008)

SENTINEL said:


> 2009 what?



2009 is when Pokemon Platinum is coming out in the USA, and other places in the world most likely, so I plan on importing it instead.


----------



## Hyde (Aug 27, 2008)

Sikh Assassin said:


> I think I'm gonna order Pokemon Platinum from Play-Asia on my birthday which is like only 4 months away. I don't know how to read Japanese so that may be a problem but my brother didn't know how to read English and he got through a couple of games, lol! I like Japanese stuff anyways, and maybe some will translate it, by the time I get it.



Screw that, I'm waiting for the English version; I do not speak Moon...


----------



## Shiron (Aug 27, 2008)

Meh, it really isn't too much of a problem, as long as you don't mind not understanding the story (which, since it's Pokemon, really shouldn't be too much of an issue anyway. The majority of it you already know and anything else that's significant can be figured out based on what happens). Moves are color-coded and have tons of numbers so they're not too hard to figure out and the items have recognizable sprites. The attacks your opponents use can be figured out by their animations (well, at least well enough to get the gist of what happened).

It's a bit more work, but it's nothing too difficult (this is a formulamatic game primarily meant for little kids, after all). But I do understand how that would still be off-putting enough to not bother and just wait for the English version (I still have a few qualms about the idea myself, despite having pre-ordered it already).


----------



## Hyde (Aug 27, 2008)

Tsunayoshi said:


> Meh, it really isn't too much of a problem, as long as you don't mind not understanding the story (which, since it's Pokemon, really shouldn't be too much of an issue anyway. The majority of it you already know and anything else that's significant can be figured out based on what happens). Moves are color-coded and have tons of numbers so they're not too hard to figure out and the items have recognizable sprites. The attacks your opponents use can be figured out by their animations (well, at least well enough to get the gist of what happened).
> 
> It's a bit more work, but it's nothing too difficult (this is a formulamatic game primarily meant for little kids, after all). But I do understand how that would still be off-putting enough to not bother and just wait for the English version (I still have a few qualms about the idea myself, despite having pre-ordered it already).



I don't like looking at Pok?mon and JESUS CHRIST SQUIGGLES FUCKEN EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 29, 2008)

Tsunayoshi said:


> Meh, it really isn't too much of a problem, as long as you don't mind not understanding the story (which, since it's Pokemon, really shouldn't be too much of an issue anyway. The majority of it you already know and anything else that's significant can be figured out based on what happens). Moves are color-coded and have tons of numbers so they're not too hard to figure out and the items have recognizable sprites. The attacks your opponents use can be figured out by their animations (well, at least well enough to get the gist of what happened).
> 
> It's a bit more work, but it's nothing too difficult (this is a formulamatic game primarily meant for little kids, after all). But I do understand how that would still be off-putting enough to not bother and just wait for the English version (I still have a few qualms about the idea myself, despite having pre-ordered it already).



Tsunayoshi you better help me get through it then, lol! I'm gonna get this game definitely then, since Japanese names are cool, plus it's gonna be pretty kickass. Plus Japanese names, lol 

I'm gonna prolly trade over all my Pokemon first, so they have Japanese names when they evolve!


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh my, I have just pulled off win with the odds very stacked against me.

If the guy has recorded the match like he said, I will post, I truly am shocked at the outcome.

Edit - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OoAmf7KEls[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 30, 2008)

Cool battle. But you got lucky!


----------



## Hyde (Sep 1, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> Oh my, I have just pulled off win with the odds very stacked against me.
> 
> If the guy has recorded the match like he said, I will post, I truly am shocked at the outcome.
> 
> ...



It wouldn't work, so I changed it into a link...


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 5, 2008)

where is the waterfall HM? too lazy to search . I owned the last gym leader tho with level 59 monferno.


----------



## Shiron (Sep 5, 2008)

If you have beaten Volkner, then simply go to the north-end of the city and there should be a girl (Jasmine) on the beach. Talk to her and she should give you Waterfall.


----------



## delirium (Sep 5, 2008)

If a pokemon with Clear Body gets burned is their Attack affected?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Sep 6, 2008)

i believe so, clear body prevents stat reduction not move effects caused paralysis and burn... clefairy's abilities cant prevents those either.


----------



## Shiron (Sep 6, 2008)

?<3 said:


> If a pokemon with Clear Body gets burned is their Attack affected?


I think it is... Not sure though. Would help if I could actually search Smogon's research threads, since their description of Clear Body doesn't really give an answer. Searching through Google, I found a post on Smogon that seemed to indicate that it is though.



Dynamic Dragon said:


> i believe so, clear body prevents stat reduction not move effects caused paralysis and burn... clefairy's abilities cant prevents those either.


Clefairy can _be_ burned or poisoned, but it won't do any damage to it unless it looses Magic Guard (although with burn, the attack drop is still there):


Same with Paralysis... It will be displayed as Paralyzed and get the speed drop, but it will never be unable to move due to it.


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 6, 2008)

Would the use of a life orb hurt a Clefairy with magic guard?

Edit: Nvm, I just read the post.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 7, 2008)

well I beat the elite four+ champion, pain in the ass that was mad. I gave my pokemon some awesome names


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Sep 9, 2008)

Tsunayoshi said:


> Clefairy can _be_ burned or poisoned, but it won't do any damage to it unless it looses Magic Guard (although with burn, the attack drop is still there):
> 
> 
> Same with Paralysis... It will be displayed as Paralyzed and get the speed drop, but it will never be unable to move due to it.



i know thats why i said "clefairy's abilities cant prevent those either" ^^'


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 12, 2008)

Garchomp has been banned.


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 14, 2008)

That's old news, lol


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 14, 2008)

Funny you say that considering I posted this on the day after he was banned.


----------



## Akira (Sep 14, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> Funny you say that considering I posted this on the day after he was banned.




Why is Garchomp banned?

Btw I know very little about this game, I only got it yesterday despite being a big fan of Pokemon a few years back


----------



## Shiron (Sep 14, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Why is Garchomp banned?
> 
> Btw I know very little about this game, I only got it yesterday despite being a big fan of Pokemon a few years back


It was banned, or rather sent to the Ubers tier, because it was deemed too powerful for OU (the standard tier). There was nothing in OU that could safely come into its Swords Dance/Outrage/Earthquake/Fire Fang set and counter it when it holds a Yache Berry (the item that weakens a super-effective ice attack by one level of effectiveness). The things like Weavile, that could OHKO it even through Yache Berry couldn't come into a Garchomp attack safely and the things that could, couldn't really do much once they were in. The only way to beat Garchomp was basically to sacrifice one of your Pokemon to just break the Yache Berry and then revenge kill it, if you and the Garchomp player were equally skilled.

Thus, it was moved up to Ubers, for now. However, with all the new stuff that Platinum brought, it probably will end up being retested in OU somewhere down the line.


----------



## Akira (Sep 14, 2008)

Tsunayoshi said:


> It was banned, or rather sent to the Ubers tier, because it was deemed too powerful for OU (the standard tier). There was nothing in OU that could safely come into its Swords Dance/Outrage/Earthquake/Fire Fang set and counter it when it holds a Yache Berry (the item that weakens a super-effective ice attack by one level of effectiveness). The things like Weavile, that could OHKO it even through Yache Berry couldn't come into a Garchomp attack safely and the things that could, couldn't really do much once they were in. The only way to beat Garchomp was basically to sacrifice one of your Pokemon to just break the Yache Berry and then revenge kill it, if you and the Garchomp player were equally skilled.
> 
> Thus, it was moved up to Ubers, for now. However, with all the new stuff that Platinum brought, it probably will end up being retested in OU somewhere down the line.



Hmm, what other Ubers are there?

I'm assuming the Legendary pokemon would be?


----------



## Shiron (Sep 14, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Hmm, what other Ubers are there?
> 
> I'm assuming the Legendary pokemon would be?


----------



## ctizz36 (Sep 15, 2008)

I heard that you can get a Gible earlier in the game (Marriland's Platinium Videos) that would come in handy later on... that is unless you started off with Turtwig... anyways I thought that was relevant


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 20, 2008)

where can you find the thing that evolves into garchomp in diamond?


----------



## Shiron (Sep 20, 2008)

Shoddragon said:


> where can you find the thing that evolves into garchomp in diamond?


Gible can only be found in the part of Wayward Cave that's hidden under Cycling Road.

To get there:


> Finding the secret entrance can be a little tricky. Start at the entrance to the normal cave. Take 1 step right. Take 8 steps down. Take 12 steps left. Take 5 steps up. There ya go.


Be sure to bring a Pokemon with Strength (and have beaten the Canalave Gym so that you can use it), since there's a boulder in there you have to move to get to the part of the cave with Gible.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 21, 2008)

I was wondering m what would the be the best type of each team with out any legendaries?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 21, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> I was wondering m what would the be the best type of each team with out any legendaries?



Picking teams due to typing is not an amazing idea. You have to plan a team with a base like this.

1. Good Starter

One of the most important thing and your most valuable Pokemon is your starter. Your starter Pokemon will determine how and what kind of pace you should play at. A lot of people like to start with a fast or sturdy status inducing Pokemon. Reason for this is that it allows you to force them to switch or gimp a Pokemon. Pokemons like Gengar are fast enough to outrun a majority of the OU Pokemon to set up a good Hypnosis and can still pack good damage. Other people like to go with sturdier Pokemon like Gyarados (Bulky set) to start the match with an Intimidate. Again it's all up to you, but like I said keep in mind that your starter Pokemon will set the pace of the match.

2. Tanks

Since there are 18 types in the game you can't possibly cover every single one with a Pokemon that resists a certain move or typing. Also you're not going to see like a Water type running nothing but Water attacks. For example look at Starmie, it can run Psychic, Surf, Thunderbolt, and Ice Beam if it wanted to. So in that case you can run a Pokemon that can take a bunch of hits. There are two types of tanks a Physical and a Special tank. Pokemons like Hippowdon and Donphan are sturdy physical tanks that can take a fair amount of hits and setup supporting moves like Rapid Spin and Stealth Rock. Special tanks are easy............train a Blissey.

3. Sweepers

Sweepers are fast and powerful Pokemons that does not require any kind of setup to be dangerous from the get go. While not all Sweepers are fast have atleast one that exceeds very well in that department is not a bad thing because you might run into some very dangerous situations if you don't have an adequately fast Pokemon. Examples of good sweepers are Weavile, Tyranitar, Heracross, etc.

Once you have the base of those 3 you work around their weaknesses. Like for example you start out with Gyarados. They switch out to Weezing who would counter Gyarados due to the threat of Will-o-Wisp and Thunderbolt. You switch Gyarados out and send in something that beats Weezing. So on and so forth. You can't counter every single thing so it's still up to you as a player to make good judgement.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 22, 2008)

anything needed to make gible evolve? or does it evolve normally?


----------



## Shiron (Sep 22, 2008)

It evolves normally; it'll evolve into Gabite at level 24 and Garchomp at level 48.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 22, 2008)

What pokemon are currntly considered OU?


----------



## Shiron (Sep 22, 2008)

Shaymin's Sky Forme and the Rotom's new forms are also considered as OU for now.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

what attacks should I allow my gabite to learn till it becomes garchomp?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Sep 23, 2008)

Smogon and Serebii are your friends in this case


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

quite some sets there, btw, what is EV training?


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 24, 2008)

myr


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 20, 2008)

how do I get giratina and regigigas. I got to regigigas, but all it says is "when the bodies of ice, rock, and steel are gathered together, the king shall arrive",does this mean I need all three regis from ruby/sapphire in my party?

Also, when I get to the end of stark mountain, the guy takes that volcano orb thing and now when I go there, nothing is there. what do I do?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 20, 2008)

赤イヌ大将 said:


> how do I get giratina and regigigas. I got to regigigas, but all it says is "when the bodies of ice, rock, and steel are gathered together, the king shall arrive",*does this mean I need all three regis from ruby/sapphire in my party?*


Yep.


> Also, when I get to the end of stark mountain, the guy takes that volcano orb thing and now when I go there, nothing is there. what do I do?


Go back to the Pokemon center in the Survival Area. In one of the houses near the Pokemon center should be Buck and his grandfather (?). Talk to them and Buck will run out to replace the stone. Then Heatran will appear in Stark Mountain.

As for Giratina, a path should have opened up along the eastside of the route with all the fences. Following this path will lead to a cave on the inside of a hollowed out mountain/hill. You have to see all three pillars before entering thirty rooms, but the path to Giratina is random. Going back through the door you entered in a room will send you back to the first room.

A trick I picked up online is going three rooms north and just going west till the end usually yields an encounter with Giratina. It doesn't always work though.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 20, 2008)

any tips for heatran ( like what is his level, weakness, best pokeball to catch him with cept for masterball)?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 20, 2008)

赤イヌ大将 said:


> any tips for heatran ( like what is his level, weakness, best pokeball to catch him with cept for masterball)?


I don't know. I used a Masterball I traded over from Emerald.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 20, 2008)

Dark Balls work well on heatran.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 20, 2008)

Oddly enough, I've found Repeat Balls are rather effective against Legendary Pokemon.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 21, 2008)

captured with an ultra ball ( wasted like 13 of them) and renamed to burnipples. Its quite effective against fire types because a fire attack boosts heatran's fire moves.


----------



## Silent Storm (Oct 22, 2008)

So does anyone even play this anymore?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 22, 2008)

赤イヌ大将 said:


> captured with an ultra ball ( wasted like 13 of them) and renamed to *burnipples*.



Is that burr + nipples, burn + ipples, or burn + nipples?


Marufuji Ryo said:


> So does anyone even play this anymore?


 Yes. Why?


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 22, 2008)

burnipples. burn-ipples. I would have named it burn-nipples but it wouldn't fit.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 22, 2008)

You haven't met my other pokemon, Zapnipples (Jolteon),Burnipples(heatran), Assgrenade (Dialga), Assmaster(Lucario),Hardon(Uxie), Horny (Rhydon),Greenballs(Roserade), and other pokemon.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 22, 2008)

赤イヌ大将 said:


> You haven't met my other pokemon, Zapnipples (Jolteon),Burnipples(heatran), Assgrenade (Dialga), Assmaster(Lucario),Hardon(Uxie), Horny (Rhydon),Greenballs(Roserade), and other pokemon.


Those are...colorful.

Freud would say, "Intriguing."


----------



## Chemistry (Oct 23, 2008)

Pokemon? Seriously guys? wow... just end lives now.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 23, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> Pokemon? Seriously guys? wow... just end lives now.


I'm sorry I find it an interesting RPG and use it as a way to bond with my younger cousins.


----------



## Cochise (Oct 23, 2008)

Question.

If I were to switch DS', would that affect my game badly? It wouldn't corrupt the save file would it?


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 23, 2008)

da fuck? how would that corrupt anything? I sometimes play on a DS lite and sometimes on a regular ds ( the fat one). Works fine on both, only difference is obviously color. thats it.


----------



## Koi (Oct 27, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> Pokemon? Seriously guys? wow... just end lives now.


no u 



Anyway, hi guys.   I really love this game, and the nostalgia factor is also neat.  

Also no, Cochise, your game won't be affected.   I have a Lite and my brother has a DS.  We've played each other's games on both and everything's stayed the same.


----------



## delirium (Oct 28, 2008)

> castelanno12345 switched in Wobbuffet (lvl 100 Wobbuffet ?).
> Dragonite used Dragon Claw.
> Wobbuffet lost 30% of its health.
> Wobbuffet used Mirror Coat.
> ...



LOL

People are so damn predicatble.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 28, 2008)

lol yeah. xD

He really wasn't doin' it right; should have gone with Encore on the first Dragon Claw and then Counter.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 28, 2008)

?<3 said:


> LOL
> 
> People are so damn predicatble.



Oh my god... lmao.


----------



## delirium (Nov 15, 2008)

More tales from the Shoddy Battle


```
Rules: Ladder Match, Sleep Clause, Freeze Clause, OHKO Clause, Evasion Clause, Species Clause, Strict Damage Clause
delaroche sent out Dragonite (lvl 100 Dragonite ?).
diaabloo sent out Ninjask (lvl 100 Ninjask ?).
Ninjask used Protect.
Ninjask protected itself!
Dragonite used Dragon Claw.
Ninjask protected itself!
Ninjask's Speed Boost raised its speed!
---
Kobe8 has entered the room.
Kobe8 has left the room.
Ninjask used Swords Dance.
Ninjask's attack was sharply raised.
Dragonite used Dragon Claw.
Ninjask lost 53% of its health.
Ninjask's Speed Boost raised its speed!
---
Ninjask used Substitute.
Ninjask lost 25% of its health.
Ninjask made a substitute!
Dragonite used Dragon Claw.
The substitute took damage for Ninjask!
Ninjask's substitute faded!
Ninjask's Speed Boost raised its speed!
---
Ninjask used Protect.
Ninjask protected itself!
Dragonite used Dragon Claw.
Ninjask protected itself!
Ninjask's Speed Boost raised its speed!
---
Ninjask used Baton Pass.
diaabloo switched in Scizor (lvl 100 Scizor ?).
Dragonite used Thunder Wave.
Scizor is paralysed! It may be unable to move!
---
Dragonite used Fire Blast.
It's super effective!
Scizor lost 100% of its health.
diaabloo's Scizor fainted.
---
diaabloo has left the room.
delaroche wins!
```

lol


----------



## ctizz36 (Nov 17, 2008)

^ Ha not the best pokemon to have out when using a Baton Pass


----------



## Silent Storm (Dec 13, 2008)

Why is it that come September everyone here just disappears, then come May, this thread becomes active again, this happened last year?


----------



## OokamiAnko (Dec 15, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> Why is it that come September everyone here just disappears, then come May, this thread becomes active again, this happened last year?



I guess they're all busy with stuff...


----------



## Emery (Dec 30, 2008)

Will anyone trade with me so I can evolve my Haunter and Kadabra?  ;[


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 31, 2008)

I have been meaning to evolve my Haunter for a while aswell. So I'm willing to help. My FC is 3995-9469-5666. If you have an extra Gligar that would just sweeten the deal.


----------



## Hyde (Jan 4, 2009)

_Would anybody care for a battle? It doesn't matter if you're new or not...If you haven't been playing for a while or don't play competitively, I'll give myself a handicap, to even things out a bit..._


----------



## delirium (Jan 8, 2009)

```
Rules: Ladder Match, Sleep Clause, Freeze Clause, OHKO Clause, Evasion Clause, Species Clause, Strict Damage Clause
Panda Z sent out Aero 3 (lvl 100 Aerodactyl ?).
delaroche sent out Dragonite (lvl 100 Dragonite ?).
Aero 3 is exerting its pressure!
Aero 3 used Stealth Rock.
Pointed stones float in the air around your foe's team!
Dragonite used Dragon Claw.
Aero 3 lost 56% of its health.
---
Aero 3 used Stone Edge.
It's super effective!
Dragonite lost 61% of its health.
Dragonite used Dragon Claw.
Aero 3 lost 44% of its health.
Panda Z's Aero 3 fainted.
---
Panda Z switched in Infernape (lvl 100 Infernape ?).
Infernape used U-turn.
It's not very effective...
Dragonite lost 9% of its health.
Panda Z switched in Hershey (lvl 100 Togekiss ?).
Dragonite used Thunder Wave.
Hershey is paralysed! It may be unable to move!
---
Dragonite used Roost.
Dragonite restored 50% of its health.
Hershey used Air Slash.
Dragonite lost 31% of its health.
---
Dragonite used Roost.
Dragonite restored 50% of its health.
Hershey used Air Slash.
Dragonite lost 30% of its health.
---
Panda Z switched in Weavile (lvl 100 Weavile ?).
Weavile is exerting its pressure!
Dragonite used Dragon Claw.
Weavile lost 60% of its health.
---
Weavile used Fake Out.
Dragonite lost 14% of its health.
Weavile lost 10% of its health.
Dragonite used Dragon Claw.
Weavile lost 30% of its health.
Panda Z's Weavile fainted.
---
Panda Z: crap, forgot about inner focus. >>
Panda Z switched in Scizor (lvl 100 Scizor ?).
Scizor used Swords Dance.
Scizor's attack was sharply raised.
Dragonite used Fire Blast.
It's super effective!
Scizor lost 100% of its health.
Panda Z's Scizor fainted.
---
Panda Z switched in Cacturne (lvl 100 Cacturne ?).
Cacturne used Substitute.
Cacturne lost 25% of its health.
Cacturne made a substitute!
Dragonite used Roost.
Dragonite restored 45% of its health.
---
Cacturne used Swords Dance.
Cacturne's attack was sharply raised.
Dragonite used Dragon Claw.
The substitute took damage for Cacturne!
Cacturne's substitute faded!
---
Cacturne used Substitute.
Cacturne lost 25% of its health.
Cacturne made a substitute!
Dragonite used Dragon Claw.
The substitute took damage for Cacturne!
Cacturne's substitute faded!
---
Cacturne used Substitute.
Cacturne lost 25% of its health.
Cacturne made a substitute!
Dragonite used Dragon Claw.
The substitute took damage for Cacturne!
Cacturne's substitute faded!
---
Cacturne used Substitute.
Cacturne lost 25% of its health.
Cacturne made a substitute!
Dragonite used Dragon Claw.
The substitute took damage for Cacturne!
Cacturne's substitute faded!
---
Cacturne used Sucker Punch.
Dragonite lost 62% of its health.
Dragonite used Dragon Claw.
Cacturne lost 0% of its health.
Panda Z's Cacturne fainted.
---
Panda Z switched in Infernape (lvl 100 Infernape ?).
Infernape used Thunderpunch.
Dragonite lost 17% of its health.
Dragonite used Roost.
Dragonite restored 50% of its health.
---
Panda Z: gg
Panda Z has left the room.
delaroche wins!
```

Gotta love a good UtilityNite beasting.


----------



## Kira (Jan 10, 2009)

Why didn't they use any ice attacks? Like I'm sure an EV trained Weavile would KO your Dragonite.


----------



## Hyde (Jan 10, 2009)

Kira said:


> Why didn't they use any ice attacks? Like I'm sure an EV trained Weavile would KO your Dragonite.



At least _one Ice type attack and Electric type attack should be on any team..._


----------



## ctizz36 (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a Weavile with a wide variety of special moves, one including aerial ace, but it isn't trained properly meaning I don't do EV's at all... that and don't have the will power to train a pokemon to lv. 100


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 14, 2009)

delirium said:


> More tales from the Shoddy Battle
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Lol, failed Jask-pass


----------



## Kira (Jan 17, 2009)

Hyde said:


> At least _one Ice type attack and Electric type attack should be on any team..._


Defintely. It also works better if a pokemon has both ice and electric moves like the well known bolt-beam combo.


----------



## dashing flames (Jan 18, 2009)

my pokemon game restarted itself


----------



## Hyde (Jan 21, 2009)

dashing flames said:


> my pokemon game restarted itself



_Then just wait for Platinum..._


----------



## kisachi (Jan 28, 2009)

anyone wanna trade or anything?!


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 16, 2009)

So, I'll be purchasing a Nintendo DS today, along with _Pearl_ and _The World Ends With You_. After a short while of trading, and training, would anyone care to battle me? I'm not entirely certain what my team will be, though it will have Salamence [Choice], who will be my special sweeper. Are there any other suggestions for members of my team?


----------



## Cochise (Feb 16, 2009)

Of the new Pearl pokeman, I like . I like Castform pretty well to from the older games, although it isn't a practical pokemon to use against anyone of intelligence. A high attack Pinsir is fun to use.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 20, 2009)

Can a brother spare a bold suicune?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 23, 2009)

I need someone to trade with. Does anyone have a Gligar they could spare? It would also be helpful if someone could help me evolve Haunter to a Gengar aswell.


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 23, 2009)

Eh, I _think_ I have the Ev training right. I've attempted to do so on my Adamant Gyarados [252atk/252spd/4hp] though I have a feeling that I forgot to record one or two battles (So far: 226atk/100spd/0hp). Oh well, he isn't even on my desired team, nor do I even have 7 badges yet, so I have time. Which reminds me, it would be extremely helpful if anyone could spare a Bagon. I can breed you a Chimchar if needed.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 24, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> Which reminds me, it would be extremely helpful if anyone could spare a Bagon. I can breed you a Chimchar if needed.



I have a Bagon I can spare. Don't need a Chimchar though but you could still have a Bagon for another pokemon to fill my pokedex.


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 25, 2009)

Brandon Heat said:


> I have a Bagon I can spare. Don't need a Chimchar though but you could still have a Bagon for another pokemon to fill my pokedex.



Alright, who are you looking for? I don't have many, I just started the game. If you'd like I recently bred a Jolly Sneasel with the following IV's: 21/31/22/17/31/31 that is partially EV trained.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 25, 2009)

If your willing to help me evolve my Haunter to a Gengar, I wouldn't mind trading. If you need some other pokemon just ask. I can always breed some.


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 25, 2009)

Sure, I'll help you. I'll get on later, here is my FC: 1591-0140-7672


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 25, 2009)

Alright. My FC is in my sig. Hope to see you on soon.


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm ready to trade now Brandon.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 26, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> I'm ready to trade now Brandon.



Didn't see this last night. 

Today I am free to trade. So whenever your ready, just post and I will be on.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 20, 2009)

hey guys, can any of you kind souls give me a working link to a pokemon diamond/pearl nds rom? or the actual rom itself?


----------



## Croagunk (Mar 22, 2009)

Fuck my need to breed a Ledian with Encore and Bug Buzz. 

I'm so tired of breeding these things.


----------



## Serp (Mar 28, 2009)

Guys I need any of these pokemon to complete my pokedex, anybody wanna trade and trade back as I can help them get some rares onto their pokedex. PM me if interested.

n0 115 (That shitty Riolu)
n0 134
n0 135
n0 147
n0 148


----------



## Cochise (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm interested in obtaining a Mudkips or a Treecko.


----------



## RnCF (Apr 24, 2009)

Cochise said:


> I'm interested in obtaining a Mudkips or a Treecko.



I've got like 50,000 Mudkip (okay, maybe not quite that many), and pretty much any nature available, if you need one.


----------



## Cochise (May 5, 2009)

Hey Vyse, do you still have that sneasel? I am interested in obtaining it. I can breed you a few things, I promise nothing in beneficial natures though. Tropius, Shroomish, Teddybearthing. Or you can ask for something else and I may or may not have it.


----------



## Shiranui (May 5, 2009)

Cochise said:


> Hey Vyse, do you still have that sneasel? I am interested in obtaining it. I can breed you a few things, I promise nothing in beneficial natures though. Tropius, Shroomish, Teddybearthing. Or you can ask for something else and I may or may not have it.



I have two that I can trade you, well actually, one is a Weavile. The Sneasel is at lv.40, female, jolly nature, and almost fully Ev trained. The Weavile is a male, jolly natured, fully Ev trained, 31 attack IV's and 30 speed IV's. As for what I want, it doesn't matter, I'm resetting my game soon, so whatever you want to give me is fine.


----------



## Cochise (May 5, 2009)

I'll take the latter, I have a odd thing about only using male pokemon. If your alright with taking whatever then I'll give you a lesser pokemon. I will trade you something good for your next game however, and take something worthless in return. How does that sound?

My friend code is 3910 3405 4359. 

Are you ready?


----------



## Shiranui (May 5, 2009)

I'll add you now. Do you have my friend code?


----------



## Cochise (May 5, 2009)

I'm online and waiting, your getting an awesome ghost type.


----------



## Shiranui (May 5, 2009)

By the way, the other Pokemon in my party aren't mine. Since I'm resetting, I traded a few away already.


----------



## Cochise (May 5, 2009)

Aww, I thought it was an interesting bunch. I'm serious about giving you something better for your next game, just contact me when your ready to collect.


----------



## Shiranui (May 5, 2009)

All right, I will.


----------



## .:Jason:. (May 8, 2009)

Who is this character? I know she's from Ranger but that's all.


----------



## Altron (May 12, 2009)

Looking for any Chimchar, Turtwig, can't really offer anything decent since i am barely at the 5th gym. I have a ralts and togepi.
My FC: 3094-3882-5196


----------



## Black Wraith (May 15, 2009)

Anyone got a Chimchar egg?


----------



## The Darkstar (May 21, 2009)

i hate that the nintendo usb wifi connector doesnt work anymore. dunno why they discontinued it. it was amazing  i miss being online on my ds


----------



## hinata147 (Jun 16, 2009)

anymone wanna fight me 

name: DAWN
friend code: 2020-3992-5996

just pm me if you wanna fight


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey guys...
Umm about Chimchar and Turtwig, I could give u both, but I think Turtwig's  gonna have Wood Hammer (Never tried breeding a Turtwig before)... As for what pokemon I want, I don't really mind...

My friend code's in the sig


----------



## Gin (banned) (Jul 20, 2009)

Does anyone here battle anymore?


----------



## Eonflare (Sep 26, 2011)

Gin said:


> Does anyone here battle anymore?



I don't even know how to...


----------



## mhasemore (Sep 26, 2011)

I can't even figure out how to connect to goddamn wifi, and i've been through Nintendo's explanation already.


----------



## Eonflare (Sep 26, 2011)

mhasemore said:


> I can't even figure out how to connect to goddamn wifi, and i've been through Nintendo's explanation already.



Not that you would ever use it


----------

